# Bob, Casey and now Oakley!



## lexie_bushey

After losing our dog Copper, we actively looked for another dog for Bob and for us. And after reading all of the great rescue stories on this forum we decided to go the rescue route and yesterday we brought home our sweet little girl who we have named Casey! It's very weird having a puppy again but Bob seems to love having a playmate again. I wanted to share some pictures of them since this forum helped me make the decision to rescue a dog and I'm so happy that I did!


----------



## Cpc1972

She is so cute. Looks like bob is enjoying his new friend. She looks to be a lab golden mix? Am I correct on that.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Cpc1972 said:


> She is so cute. Looks like bob is enjoying his new friend. She looks to be a lab golden mix? Am I correct on that.


We are told she is a hound mix and they think she might be mixed with American bulldog but not sure


----------



## Cpc1972

You know hound sounds right. My sister old guy is a hound mix. At least that is what they told them. He has some of that same coloring as your pup.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Cpc1972 said:


> You know hound sounds right. My sister old guy is a hound mix. At least that is what they told them. He has some of that same coloring as your pup.


Hound is the only breed we are kinda sure of lol she has an under bite which makes them think bulldog but of course they are never sure. I have to make an appointment with my vet and we will see what he thinks lol


----------



## Cpc1972

She's very cute. I will have to see if I can find a picture of my sisters old guy.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Thank you and I would love to see a picture if you can find one. She is turning out to be really stubborn but I think she will be a great dog once she is trained.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations, Casey is adorable!

Great to hear Bob is enjoying having a playmate and being a big brother.

Have fun with her, thanks for adopting!


----------



## wjane

Thank you for rescuing. They sure look cute together!


----------



## lexie_bushey

wjane said:


> Thank you for rescuing. They sure look cute together!










CAROLINA MOM said:


> Congratulations, Casey is adorable!
> 
> Great to hear Bob is enjoying having a playmate and being a big brother.
> 
> Have fun with her, thanks for adopting!


Thank you guys she is pretty special and becoming very spoiled.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love seeing and hearing about a Rescue pup that is truly loved and being spoiled, they all deserve to be. 

Bob looks so happy in your pictures.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Love seeing and hearing about a Rescue pup that is truly loved and being spoiled, they all deserve to be.
> 
> Bob looks so happy in your pictures.


He's happy but he's still adjusting to the fact that she is staying. They were cuddling earlier but he jumped up when he saw us watching.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That's funny, Bob doesn't want you to know how much he really likes his little sister yet.


----------



## Karen519

*Casey*



lexie_bushey said:


> After losing our dog Copper, we actively looked for another dog for Bob and for us. And after reading all of the great rescue stories on this forum we decided to go the rescue route and yesterday we brought home our sweet little girl who we have named Casey! It's very weird having a puppy again but Bob seems to love having a playmate again. I wanted to share some pictures of them since this forum helped me make the decision to rescue a dog and I'm so happy that I did!


Casey is so adorable and she and Bod look very happy together. Can't wait for more stories!!


----------



## Karen519

*Casey*

Casey looks so innocent sleeping!!! Don't be surprised if Bob finds her irritating at times! That's what happened when our Samoyed Munchkin was older and we brought a puppy home. They did end up loving one another, but sometimes Snobear got on her nerves!!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Karen519 said:


> Casey looks so innocent sleeping!!! Don't be surprised if Bob finds her irritating at times! That's what happened when our Samoyed Munchkin was older and we brought a puppy home. They did end up loving one another, but sometimes Snobear got on her nerves!!


It is such a learning experience since we haven't had a puppy in 8 years. They are both great outside together following each other around and on my bed they cuddle but I noticed that he gets more irritated when we are all together.


----------



## Karen519

*Lexie..*



lexie_bushey said:


> It is such a learning experience since we haven't had a puppy in 8 years. They are both great outside together following each other around and on my bed they cuddle but I noticed that he gets more irritated when we are all together.


Lexie: I know what you mean about the learning experience. When we had a puppy it had been 8-10 years since we had one and I never realized how quiet two older dogs were, until we got a puppy and adopted an 18 month old dog. The furniture in the house actually shook, as they chased one another up and down the stairs. I called the rescue lady and told her I was afraid they were going to kill one another-she just laughed and said they were playing. They were playing.
The only time our Munchkin, who was 10-12 years old got irritated with Snobear, who was a pup, was when he kept barking in her face or jumping at her!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Karen519 said:


> Lexie: I know what you mean about the learning experience. When we had a puppy it had been 8-10 years since we had one and I never realized how quiet two older dogs were, until we got a puppy and adopted an 18 month old dog. The furniture in the house actually shook, as they chased one another up and down the stairs. I called the rescue lady and told her I was afraid they were going to kill one another-she just laughed and said they were playing. They were playing.
> The only time our Munchkin, who was 10-12 years old got irritated with Snobear, who was a pup, was when he kept barking in her face or jumping at her!


This is actually my first puppy to train and take care of, I was only 12 when we got Bob so I'm learning but I'm loving every minute of it and it's so much fun to watch her explore, learn, and she is starting to find her voice. Bob is learning too which is pretty cool, he's learning how to have a little sister and deal with a puppy. She's a pain with barking and jumping at him and seeing Bob not give the reaction she wants. Its so weird having a dog that doesn't sit still after having two older dogs but it's amazing the impact she has had on after 2 days


----------



## rabernet

If you really want to find out what she is, ask your vet about doing a DNA test on her. Our local shelter offers them - for around $50 I think. They just take a swab from their mouth and send it off! 

She's adorable, and Bob looks so pleased in the first set of pictures!


----------



## lexie_bushey

rabernet said:


> If you really want to find out what she is, ask your vet about doing a DNA test on her. Our local shelter offers them - for around $50 I think. They just take a swab from their mouth and send it off!
> 
> She's adorable, and Bob looks so pleased in the first set of pictures!


I thought about a DNA test but I might wait till she's older to see if we can tell as she grows. Bob is coming around I caught them cuddling on the bed this morning and he slept close to her crate last night wish I had my phone to get a picture. Its going to definitely take time for him to get used to her and he may like her better once she mellows out a little.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Caught them on the bed together!


----------



## Eowyn

I just wanna smooch her little face!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Eowyn said:


> I just wanna smooch her little face!


She is a sweetie but when you give her kisses she likes to nibble on your nose!


----------



## Goldens R Great

Love the photos of Bob and Casey! They look so cute together.

Bless you for rescuing!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Goldens R Great said:


> Love the photos of Bob and Casey! They look so cute together.
> 
> Bless you for rescuing!


Thank you they are two great dogs and I cant wait for her to get the rest of her shots so we can start making some great memories! ?


----------



## Karen519

*Lexie*

What sweet pictures of Bob and Casey.
Our Samoyed, Tonka, nibbles at your nose when he kisses you, too!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Karen519 said:


> What sweet pictures of Bob and Casey.
> Our Samoyed, Tonka, nibbles at your nose when he kisses you, too!


It's funny because our dog Copper, who we lost last month would always nibble on my nose when ever I was holding him so it was pretty special when she did it, made me tear up a little.


----------



## jennretz

Thank you for rescuing. She's beautiful  perhaps copper guided you to her


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Thank you for rescuing. She's beautiful  perhaps copper guided you to her


Thank you I do feel that Copper was going to pick out the dog for us even if she can be a bit of a terror ?. Here are some more pictures of Bob and Casey! Bob is even showing her where Grammy and papa live so they can get treats on their walk so I guess he likes her right?


----------



## Wendy427

Such cute pics! Love that Bob is teaching Casey the ropes! And Casey looking back at Bob in the third pic. Adorable!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Such cute pics! Love that Bob is teaching Casey the ropes! And Casey looking back at Bob in the third pic. Adorable!


It's so funny she follows him everywhere and seems to copy what he does. If he gets a drink she has to and sniff the same spots that he does. It is so cute that her being here almost a week and the bond they have already.


----------



## Karen519

*Lexie*



lexie_bushey said:


> It's so funny she follows him everywhere and seems to copy what he does. If he gets a drink she has to and sniff the same spots that he does. It is so cute that her being here almost a week and the bond they have already.


I just love watching dogs imitate one another! They sure do adore one another!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Karen519 said:


> I just love watching dogs imitate one another! They sure do adore one another!


They do and it really is amazing how quick the bond between them forms.


----------



## DJdogman

Ohh Casey is so cute! Congratulations! She really does have a proper mix going on, I can see the hound in most pics, then in others she has lab ears, and a boxer mouth. She's just beautiful! 
So glad to hear they are getting along well


----------



## lexie_bushey

DJdogman said:


> Ohh Casey is so cute! Congratulations! She really does have a proper mix going on, I can see the hound in most pics, then in others she has lab ears, and a boxer mouth. She's just beautiful!
> So glad to hear they are getting along well


Thank you she is pretty great. I never thought about the lab ears and boxer mouth maybe she has more mixed to her then we think


----------



## lexie_bushey

Got to spend the day outside with the pups. Can't believe Casey has been here a week already! She is turning into a great dog but she is also a trouble maker if she doesn't burn her energy off. She is learning her boundaries with Bob and how much he can tolerate and Bob is realizing to that she is just a puppy and doesn't know her limits yet. And something truly great happened Bob started to play with her! He hasn't played with a dog since he was attacked a few years back but seeing Bob play bow and start playing with her was one of the greatest things that I have seen! I knew Casey was going to be a special dog but didn't know she was going to be this special.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Casey is so adorable, love the pics of her and Bob together. 

Great to hear how bonded they are, too cute she's imitating him and really wonderful Bob is playing with her. 

Who knew just how special this little gal was going to be.


----------



## Cpc1972

They are both so cute.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Casey is so adorable, love the pics of her and Bob together.
> 
> Great to hear how bonded they are, too cute she's imitating him and really wonderful Bob is playing with her.
> 
> Who knew just how special this little gal was going to be.







Cpc1972 said:


> They are both so cute.


Thank you both she definitely holds a special place in my heart. When we got her I had doubts since Copper has only been gone a month but she came into my life and Bobs life for a reason and my doubts have gone away and can't wait to see what the future holds for me and my dogs.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Casey has been here 3 weeks! Her and Bob have become really close. Bob who is not big on playing has been playing with her nonstop. I never thought they would get along as well as they do. She is such a goofball and her personality is starting to show even more. She is 18 weeks now and I can't believe how much she has grown. I wanted to update this thread with pictures to show everyone how much she has grown and how she has made herself at home here and of course a couple pictures of Bob!


----------



## Karen519

*Casey and Bob*

Casey and Bob look like they've been together forever. It was meant to be!
Love the pictures!!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Karen519 said:


> Casey and Bob look like they've been together forever. It was meant to be!
> Love the pictures!!


It really was meant to be! The differences she has made in our lives in just 3 weeks is incredible.


----------



## Karen519

*Lexie*

We just love hearing about Bob and Casey!!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Karen519 said:


> We just love hearing about Bob and Casey!!


Thank you I love sharing stories and pictures of them. She is such a character, her and Bob are playing everyday and Bob is acting a lot younger than his age because of her. She is about 19 weeks now and such a troublemaker. I finished my semester so I have more time to work on her training to make her the dog I know she can be. And of course I need to post some pictures of the pups!


----------



## Cpc1972

So cute. Really neat that bob has warmed up to her.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Cpc1972 said:


> So cute. Really neat that bob has warmed up to her.


I was so worried that he wouldn't since he is so used to getting all of my attention and not having to share his toys which he is still working on but for her only being here about a month I'm so happy with the progress that they are both making


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wanted to post some pictures of them from outside today! These are from after they spent most of the day playing and running around the yard.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Casey and Bob have been together now almost 2 months and they are defiantly partners in crime. They play for hours on end and are always together. I was worried that they wouldn't get along with such a big age gap him being 8 and she just turned 6 months but they proved me wrong. This little girl changed our lives for the better. I'm so thankful that I had found this forum and read all the great rescue stories to make me want to rescue!


----------



## Karen519

*Love the!!*



lexie_bushey said:


> Casey and Bob have been together now almost 2 months and they are defiantly partners in crime. They play for hours on end and are always together. I was worried that they wouldn't get along with such a big age gap him being 8 and she just turned 6 months but they proved me wrong. This little girl changed our lives for the better. I'm so thankful that I had found this forum and read all the great rescue stories to make me want to rescue!


Just love all of the pics of Casey and Bob-I agree, it was meant to be. I just LOVE stories like theirs!! Everytime we've adopted our dogs have turned out to be that close and bonded!!


----------



## Cpc1972

So cute. They look like best buddies.


----------



## Coco's Mom

They look so cute together


----------



## lexie_bushey

Thank you all! It seems like she has been here her whole life when its only been 2 months. I'm just so happy she came into our lives!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob's little sister isn't so little anymore.  She finally went to the vet for some of her shots and is 34 pounds of muscle at 6 months. The vet also believes that she is a beagle boxer mix. She is showing some issues of barking and jumping while on her leash when people or other dogs are walking by and she will growl if she has something she shouldn't have but I'm hoping this is something I can fix myself but will consult a trainer if need be. But Bob and Casey have been getting along so well. Bob is letting her lay closer to him and when they chew their bones they are near each other. They are always together and are becoming the best of pals or as I call them partners in crime because they always seem to cause some trouble together.


----------



## Karen519

*Bob and Casey!*

Bob and Casey sound like a match made in heaven! So happy for you and them!!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob and Casey have been a blessing these past few weeks. My mem (who had a stroke) moved in with us after my aunt didn't want to take care of her anymore. My pups have been pretty good with adapting to change. The problem we run into is that my mem hates dogs and hates when they come near her and they don't understand. I'm so glad they have each other. Casey has been here for 4 months now and is definitely a trouble maker. We have learned she is allergic to poultry after her eating her new food so after a steroid shot she is better and back to her normal self. Bob is my rock and I honestly don't know what I did to get a dog like him but I'm so grateful I did.


----------



## lexie_bushey

I haven't updated this thread in awhile about my two little monsters. Bob is now 9 years old but doesn't act it and has lost about 10 pounds. Casey is 9 months old now and still a bit of a pain but wouldn't trade her for anything. They still have to learn some boundaries since my mem moved in and she hates dogs. Casey has been here 6 months and the bond these two have is amazing, they do everything together and they even sleep together now which Bob wouldn't let her lay near him at first.


----------



## lexie_bushey

I haven't updated this thread in awhile about my two little monsters. Bob is now 9 years old but doesn't act it and has lost about 10 pounds. Casey is 9 months old now and still a bit of a pain but wouldn't trade her for anything. They still have to learn some boundaries since my mem moved in and she hates dogs. Casey has been here 6 months and the bond these two have is amazing, they do everything together and they even sleep together now which Bob wouldn't let her lay near him at first.


----------



## Cpc1972

So cute. Casey is getting so big.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Cpc1972 said:


> So cute. Casey is getting so big.


She is pretty close to the size of Bob but shouldn't get too much bigger


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bob and Casey are so cute together.
Great to hear how bonded they are too.


----------



## lexie_bushey

The pups and I went on their walk today and I decided to take their pictures by the bridge. Bob is so easy going, loved having his picture taken and the picture of him was the first one I took. Casey on the other hand is scared of the bridge so we tried to take pictures in front to see if it wasn't so scary and she did well but she definitely wont take anymore there.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful pictures, Bob and Casey look great.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob and Casey are doing well always causing trouble and playing all the time. Bob is acting like a young pup again which I love seeing. He felt the other day that he needed to jump in my arms for me to hold him which I happily did. Casey is still a crazy pup at 11 months old she can almost jump the privacy fence that we have and are thinking of enrolling her in agility when she gets a little older. She has also learned how to unlock the gate and let herself out until we changed the latch hoping that will work. They also got their picture taken for our Christmas card this year and were good sports about it but expected treats after each picture taken.


----------



## Bwilson

What a great Christmas photo. Casey has such a serious face love it and those ears are adorable. Great Bob is feeling young again.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bwilson said:


> What a great Christmas photo. Casey has such a serious face love it and those ears are adorable. Great Bob is feeling young again.


Thank you that picture took a little work to get but it was definitely worth it and of course they got lots of treats after. I was just out walking the dogs and people couldn't believe that he is 9 he doesn't act or show his age at all which is great!


----------



## lexie_bushey

These two are definitely keeping me on my toes these past few days. Bob has a hot spot on his paw and somehow managed to get a cut on top of his head so he is bandaged up while those heal. And tonight Casey was rushed to the vet for eating a good amount of fudge that she found so they had to give her charcoal, a steroid shot and an anti nausea pill to make her feel a bit better but she can't understand why I won't give her any dinner. They are both now laying on the couches with their bones falling asleep.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob and Casey have been amazing these past couple weeks. Sometimes I wonder if they have been switched with other dogs. They have walked well on their leashes and just been behaving. Casey turned a year old on the 5th of this month and I can't believe it. We had to consult with a trainer for some of their issues with barking and jumping and after one lesson so far the jumping has stopped. Today we decided to see how Casey would do going to petco so we loaded her and Bob into the car and off we went. She was definitely a lot better then I thought she was going to be since she is a reactive dog and of course Bob was getting all the compliments of how cute he is and they can't believe that he is 9 years old.


----------



## lexie_bushey

These past few days we have had 50 degree weather it has felt like spring so of course the pups love it. They get to be outside running around and their training sessions get to be outside as well so there are more distractions to work through. Their new favorite thing is to stand on the picnic table for some reason. Casey has been doing awesome with the trainer and the trainer said she is making great progress. Bob is always just so awesome I always tell him I don't know what I would do without him.


----------



## 3 goldens

Love all the pictures. Adoption is wonderful. We adopted Honey,m a golden girl, Dec. 7 2002, full grown, heart worm positive. We lost her to lymphoma Aug. 13, 2014. We know she was ata least 13, but was a puppy until two weeks before her death. People took her to be 3-4 years old. Was pale, so white didn't show much on her face.

After losing her we adopted a 7 year old blind Great Pyrenees, and so sadly lost him 3 1/3 weeks later to hemangiosarcoma. We then adopted another 7 year old Great Pyrenees, Moose who had been turned back into Texas Great Pyrenees Re3wscue, but still fostered by his owners until he was either adopted or they made their move back up north. Then they owners e-mailed me about taking their 11 year old golden. They didn't she would fare well in the winters up there due to arthritis in hips and knees. We took her. We are spoiling them both rotten.

My Irish Setter was 9 and had always been an "only dog" when we got our first golden puppy and it was amazing to watch Boots play with that puppy and act like his mother. Bone cancer too, Boots at `12 1/2. I know what you mean about the old man acting like a youngest with a puppy around.


----------



## lexie_bushey

3 goldens said:


> Love all the pictures. Adoption is wonderful. We adopted Honey,m a golden girl, Dec. 7 2002, full grown, heart worm positive. We lost her to lymphoma Aug. 13, 2014. We know she was ata least 13, but was a puppy until two weeks before her death. People took her to be 3-4 years old. Was pale, so white didn't show much on her face.
> 
> After losing her we adopted a 7 year old blind Great Pyrenees, and so sadly lost him 3 1/3 weeks later to hemangiosarcoma. We then adopted another 7 year old Great Pyrenees, Moose who had been turned back into Texas Great Pyrenees Re3wscue, but still fostered by his owners until he was either adopted or they made their move back up north. Then they owners e-mailed me about taking their 11 year old golden. They didn't she would fare well in the winters up there due to arthritis in hips and knees. We took her. We are spoiling them both rotten.
> 
> My Irish Setter was 9 and had always been an "only dog" when we got our first golden puppy and it was amazing to watch Boots play with that puppy and act like his mother. Bone cancer too, Boots at `12 1/2. I know what you mean about the old man acting like a youngest with a puppy around.


Thank you for story. Adopting Casey has been one of the greatest things I have ever done and having her has been awesome for Bob. And the bond they have is so incredible.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Both pups have doing great with their training. Our trainer mentioned that Casey has come a long way with her not jumping on people when they come in the house even though she sometimes has to be reminded but we will do anything to help her be successful. My two are definitely becoming more and more attached to each other over these past few months. Bob is becoming a bit of a trouble maker, he is the one wanting to play with Casey all the time. She will be napping on the couch and he brings toys over to her to get her to tug or his favorite is to roll on his back feet in the air and growling so Casey will pounce on top of him. When he does this I can't help but laugh because he never played with other dogs before and he didn't know how to play till we got Casey.


----------



## Cpc1972

Cute pictures


----------



## fostermom

Too cute! Bob has enough coat for both of them (I have one who has that same super thick coat). I love the picture of Bob on his back. Casey is just adorable!


----------



## lexie_bushey

fostermom said:


> Too cute! Bob has enough coat for both of them (I have one who has that same super thick coat). I love the picture of Bob on his back. Casey is just adorable!


Thank you and I'm thinking Bob may need a good grooming soon his coat is really thick. Bob on his back is his way to get Casey to play and his new way of come if he is laying down and I need him to come he will roll to me instead of getting up!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Today was a rough day for Bob. He had to go to the vet for a regular exam which is not his favorite place to be at all, he tried to run away once we got there. My boy has lost 13 pounds and has another 10 to go but we will get there. We also found out he will be having dental surgery because he has a bad tooth and has to have a growth removed and hoping everything will go well with this but I'm scared anytime my boy has to be put under. He also had a thyroid test and now we wait on those results. He had a tough day but now that it is over he is curled up with Casey who is being a good little sister and taking care of her big brother. And of course some photos of my pups


----------



## SandyK

Love all the photos you have posted of Bob and Casey!! True best friends!! I am sure Bob will be fine with dental surgery, but I understand the fear. Thoughts are with you!! Oh and I absolutely love the picture of Bob on his back!!


----------



## Harleysmum

So funny that Bob has discovered his inner puppy. Hope that he sails through his surgery so that he can get back to playing with his sister.


----------



## lexie_bushey

We have been having really great weather the past few days so the pups have been getting long walks and playing outside as much as possible! Bob's thyroid test came back and he is borderline so they want him to be treated which he doesn't mind. His dental surgery is this Friday and I'm nervous but my vet is great and I know will take great care of him. My vet recommend brushing his teeth and my silly boy loves it and wants it done twice a day more if I let him. Casey on the other hand hates her teeth brushed and runs away. I don't know how she will react not having Bob for a day since they are never really separated but I will be home with her even though she likes Bob's company a lot better


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Casey and Bob look great, love the pictures. Great to hear how close they are. 
Hoping all goes well with Bob's dental surgery this week, I'm sure Casey will miss him. 
Whenever one of my guys is gone, the other one mopes around.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Just dropped Bob off at the vet and my poor boy was very upset that I had to leave him. They have to do a dental surgery and they are going to biopsy a growth that he has. I only just left him and miss him like crazy already. Casey is looking for him so I will have to keep her entertained.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob is finally home! He is very groggy but the first thing he did was want to eat so he got a little bit of wet kibble. He seems to have some pain but not sure if it's from the lump removed or because of the tooth that was pulled. Casey is thrilled to have him home but doesn't understand why he can't play. I feel bad because he is getting more of my attention than she is but he seems to need it a little more right now


----------



## Harleysmum

Here's hoping for a speedy recovery for Bob. Love his beautiful sugar face.


----------



## Karen519

*Bob*



lexie_bushey said:


> Bob is finally home! He is very groggy but the first thing he did was want to eat so he got a little bit of wet kibble. He seems to have some pain but not sure if it's from the lump removed or because of the tooth that was pulled. Casey is thrilled to have him home but doesn't understand why he can't play. I feel bad because he is getting more of my attention than she is but he seems to need it a little more right now


So glad that Bob is home. Please keep us posted! The pictures of Bob and Casey are just adorable!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Harleysmum said:


> Here's hoping for a speedy recovery for Bob. Love his beautiful sugar face.





Karen519 said:


> lexie_bushey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob is finally home! He is very groggy but the first thing he did was want to eat so he got a little bit of wet kibble. He seems to have some pain but not sure if it's from the lump removed or because of the tooth that was pulled. Casey is thrilled to have him home but doesn't understand why he can't play. I feel bad because he is getting more of my attention than she is but he seems to need it a little more right now
> 
> 
> 
> So glad that Bob is home. Please keep us posted! The pictures of Bob and Casey are just adorable!
Click to expand...

Thank you both. He is asleep on the side of me right now demanding belly rubs and I don't mind. I had to give him one of his pain meds which seemed to make him feel a bit better


----------



## jennretz

Give him lots of love. Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery and benign result!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Give him lots of love. Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery and benign result!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. The waiting will be the hard part but my vet did mention that 90% of this type of lump is not cancerous so there is hope that it won't be but I won't stop worrying until the results come


----------



## SandyK

Glad Bob is home. Hope he feels better and can play with Casey real soon!!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob is getting spoiled he is laying on the bed still this morning. He is feeling a bit better and doesn't understand why I won't let him jump on the bed or I get mad when he starts to run in the yard. Casey has been great just laying next to him and being so good around him. Her and the cat well they are a different story today. Casey feels the need to play with him or help him through the cat door. But I know she is just trying to get some attention too.


----------



## jennretz

lexie_bushey said:


> Bob is getting spoiled he is laying on the bed still this morning. He is feeling a bit better and doesn't understand why I won't let him jump on the bed or I get mad when he starts to run in the yard. Casey has been great just laying next to him and being so good around him. Her and the cat well they are a different story today. Casey feels the need to play with him or help him through the cat door. But I know she is just trying to get some attention too.


He's probably going to want to play way before he really should. Where is his incision? It might be ok for him to get on the bed (if you want) if you help him. Can he go for a short walk with you? Something to get some of his energy out. he might still be groggy today as the anesthesia works it's way out of the system, but a gentle stroll might be good; depending on where his incision is.


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> lexie_bushey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob is getting spoiled he is laying on the bed still this morning. He is feeling a bit better and doesn't understand why I won't let him jump on the bed or I get mad when he starts to run in the yard. Casey has been great just laying next to him and being so good around him. Her and the cat well they are a different story today. Casey feels the need to play with him or help him through the cat door. But I know she is just trying to get some attention too.
> 
> 
> 
> He's probably going to want to play way before he really should. Where is his incision? It might be ok for him to get on the bed (if you want) if you help him. Can he go for a short walk with you? Something to get some of his energy out. he might still be groggy today as the anesthesia works it's way out of the system, but a gentle stroll might be good; depending on where his incision is.
Click to expand...

His incision is in the groin area . I was thinking a short walk may be good but just wasn't sure if I should. We have doggy steps for him to use for the bed but he feels like he doesn't need them.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob has been doing really good these past couple days. His incision is healing nicely but it is a little red today. May have to put the cone on for a bit while I leave today even though he hates it. Casey is now bandaged up too now she jumped on the gate and it broke so she got a long cut up her side. She seems fine but hated when I had to clean the cut. They both want to play with each other and keeping them apart is hard but I think we can make it to Friday without playing.


----------



## SandyK

Glad Bob is doing well. Sorry Casey is bandaged up. Did she feel sorry for Bob and wanted to have medical attention from you also?


----------



## lexie_bushey

SandyK said:


> Glad Bob is doing well. Sorry Casey is bandaged up. Did she feel sorry for Bob and wanted to have medical attention from you also?


Sometimes I wonder why these two are always hurt at the same time but it may be to get even more attention lol


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob is restriction free today!!! He is happy to be running around and playing with Casey. He was also very happy to go back on his dry kibble instead of the wet food. I have never seen a dog be happy to have their regular food again like he was. Casey is definitely happy to have her playmate back. And with this nice weather we have been having they are able to spend most of the day outside which they seem to like.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Today was a day filled with yard work so the pups got to spend the day outside with us! They are now both sound asleep after running around and Casey got out so we had to go catch her and we send Bob to run and catch her but they both decided that running through the mud would be lots of fun. They were both so proud of how muddy they were until bath time. But other than that seemed happy with their day.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Today Bob had to go get his thyroid rechecked and he was not happy to be back there so while we for those results to come back we got the results back from the biopsy and it's BENIGN!!! Other than his thyroid being borderline he is really healthy and enjoying life with his little sister. They are both still so happy to have each other and I'm so lucky he and Casey get along so well.


----------



## Wendy427

Great news!! What a relief! Love all the pics too!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Great news!! What a relief! Love all the pics too!


Thank you! So happy to finally get the news the waiting was the hard part


----------



## lexie_bushey

Happy Easter from Bob and Casey! They got to spend some of the day at my grandparents, they have 14 acres of land so they got to run all over and they are now sleeping at home bit they are very happy!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Well we apparently didn't want spring since we are getting hit with snow right now. The pups don't seem to mind, they got to run around and play for a bit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bob and Casey are loving the snow, looks like they had a blast.

Great to hear Bob's results were benign. He looks great and so very happy.


----------



## Karen519

*Lexie*



lexie_bushey said:


> Today Bob had to go get his thyroid rechecked and he was not happy to be back there so while we for those results to come back we got the results back from the biopsy and it's BENIGN!!! Other than his thyroid being borderline he is really healthy and enjoying life with his little sister. They are both still so happy to have each other and I'm so lucky he and Casey get along so well.


I LOVE the pictures of Bob and Casey and Iim so glad to read the results are benign. There is no doubt that these two were meant to be together!!:wavey:


----------



## lexie_bushey

Before the day is over I wanted to post that today is Casey's gotcha day. She has officially been here for a year. We adopted her when she was 3 months old and is now 15 months. She has been a blessing this past year she helped with the loss of copper and helped Bob become healthier, helping him lose a total of 15 pounds and counting. But more importantly she became his best friend We weren't able to celebrate today because today was my grandfather's wake (he sadly passed after an accident at his work). But the pups have been great helping me get through this even if their schedule is messed up for a bit. The pups are happy and healthy and I'm so lucky to have them and to have been able to adopt Casey. Happy gotcha day to my little girl who I love so much.


----------



## Cpc1972

What cute pictures.


----------



## Harleysmum

So sorry for the loss of your grand-father. That must have been a huge shock. I am sure you are finding it a comfort to have the dogs around. Happy gotcha day Casey. And Bob, you are one of my favourites on GRF.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Harleysmum said:


> So sorry for the loss of your grand-father. That must have been a huge shock. I am sure you are finding it a comfort to have the dogs around. Happy gotcha day Casey. And Bob, you are one of my favourites on GRF.


Thank you it was a huge shock he was 81 and worked 40 hours a week not because he had to but because he loved it. The pups have been great with everything and the silly things they do to get us to laugh.


----------



## Karen519

*Casey and Bob*



lexie_bushey said:


> Before the day is over I wanted to post that today is Casey's gotcha day. She has officially been here for a year. We adopted her when she was 3 months old and is now 15 months. She has been a blessing this past year she helped with the loss of copper and helped Bob become healthier, helping him lose a total of 15 pounds and counting. But more importantly she became his best friend We weren't able to celebrate today because today was my grandfather's wake (he sadly passed after an accident at his work). But the pups have been great helping me get through this even if their schedule is messed up for a bit. The pups are happy and healthy and I'm so lucky to have them and to have been able to adopt Casey. Happy gotcha day to my little girl who I love so much.


Your pictures are absolutely adorable! Love the pictures of Casey and Bob!
So very sorry about your Grandfather! Happy Gotcha day to Casey.
It's amazing how animals bond with one another.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Karen519 said:


> Your pictures are absolutely adorable! Love the pictures of Casey and Bob!
> So very sorry about your Grandfather! Happy Gotcha day to Casey.
> It's amazing how animals bond with one another.


Thank you and their bond is amazing, sometimes I don't know how I got so lucky to have them. They have been the reason I get up in the morning these past few days. my grandmother even said that I am so lucky to have the dogs I do to get me through this because of how close my grandfather and I were.


----------



## lexie_bushey

After not being home the past few days, my dad and I decided to take the pups down to our family friends pond for Bob to go swimming and Casey to run around. Both of them loved it Casey even went into the water a little. She didn't fully go in but taking steps in when she wanted to play with her brother. Bob loved it. I asked him if he wanted to go swimming and he ran to the truck knowing exactly where he was going and I barely had the door open before he was in the water. Now I have to happy pups sleeping on their bed.


----------



## jennretz

Happy Gotcha Anniversary Day! She's really turned out stunning. I am so sorry for the loss of your grandfather. It's amazing the empathy these pups have and know how to offer comfort. Hold them tight...


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Happy Gotcha Anniversary Day! She's really turned out stunning. I am so sorry for the loss of your grandfather. It's amazing the empathy these pups have and know how to offer comfort. Hold them tight...


Thank you I'm lucky to have these two.


----------



## lexie_bushey

My pups have been awesome these past few weeks with me not being home much because of the end of the semester so preparing for finals this week and being at my mems house making sure she is doing okay. I did get to spend today with them just sitting outside watching them run around, play bitey face and see them sit and watch the day go by. I realize how lucky I am to have these two and as I type this they are playing a round of bitey face before bed like normal and just can't help but laugh at these two.


----------



## SandyK

They look perfectly content and happy!! Good luck with finals!!


----------



## jennretz

Nice pictures! Good luck withfinals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm sorry for the loss of your grandfather. Our dogs are amazing, they always know when we need them, I'm glad Bob and Casey have been there for you. 

A belated Happy Gotcha Day to Casey, great to hear how close she and Bob are. The pictures of them together are great, Bob looks so happy. 

Good luck with your finals.


----------



## lexie_bushey

SandyK said:


> They look perfectly content and happy!! Good luck with finals!!





jennretz said:


> Nice pictures! Good luck withfinals
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm sorry for the loss of your grandfather. Our dogs are amazing, they always know when we need them, I'm glad Bob and Casey have been there for you.
> 
> A belated Happy Gotcha Day to Casey, great to hear how close she and Bob are. The pictures of them together are great, Bob looks so happy.
> 
> Good luck with your finals.


Thank you guys! I can't wait for them to be over so I can spend more time with Bob and Casey.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Well the semester is finally over today I finished my last final this morning so decided to rush home to see my pups and had a little surprise from my older brother. He decided to get the Bob groomed for me, he doesn't know much about dogs so I guessed they asked if he wanted a summer cut and he said sure so Bob has some short hair. I was a little in shock but my boy is still cute even if he doesn't have the long hair. The hair will grow back and I appreciate what my brother was trying to do so I can't be mad. He even took Casey to petco to get dog food and said she wasn't that good because other dogs were there but our trainer was there to help him with her. Now with this nice weather we get to spend some time together outside


----------



## Wendy427

Love how Bob is rolling in the grass getting all that freshly groomed smell out! And the pics of them together are so cute!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Love how Bob is rolling in the grass getting all that freshly groomed smell out! And the pics of them together are so cute!


He always has to roll in the grass but especially after he gets groomed kind of a way to say this is how I need to smell lol. The pictures of them together is actually how I caught them laying outside, which is pretty cool considering a year ago Bob would play with her but not lay with her


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob and Casey have been happy that I have been home and they don't seem to be sick of me yet! The weather has been great so we been walking about 2 miles in the morning and spending the rest of the day outside! Right now Casey has to be on a long line because we were getting a new fence but they didn't have all the material to finish and didn't realize till after they pulled the old fence down but it has given us a chance to work with her with her issue of people walking by and she is doing okay. Bob's recall is really being put to the test and he failed once when he saw my neighbor and got so excited to see them. They also got new bumpers this week and get so excited every time I pull them out.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob and Casey have been loving the weather these past few days, they have been running in and out of the house, playing in the yard and going for long walks every morning. Casey has definitely made some progress on our walks, we are able to walk right by people without her reacting if she is walked on her collar and she knows when she does a good job because she gets excited and jumps in my arms when I praise her. My trainer recommend a martingale collar for her because she can slip out of her collar. Bob is doing great and acting like a young dog still running around and swimming quite a bit.


----------



## Wendy427

They look great! Best friends for sure!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> They look great! Best friends for sure!


They definitely are! We have always had 2 dogs, 3 at one point but the other dogs never had a bond like they do!


----------



## lexie_bushey

The pups have been great. They go on 2 mile walks in the morning and then spend the day running around playing. Casey still has a long way to go with her recall, my neighbor left the gate open and she took off and thinks it's a fun game to get her back in the yard. I also bought the wrong kind of treats so poor Casey broke out in hives again. Bob is still doing great he is the one trying to get Casey to play all the time.


----------



## Cpc1972

So cute. Casey looks just like my sisters old guy when he was young.


----------



## lexie_bushey

The pups also got to swimming tonight. we got to try out the new bumpers and Bob loved retrieving them, he even brought it into the water himself because he was so excited. Casey went in a little more too, she was splashing in the water and sticking her head in the water!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love seeing the pictures of Bob and Casey having fun together. 
They look so happy, especially Bob, what a great smile he has.


----------



## Harleysmum

Bob is one of my favourite GRs on here and Casey is such a cutie.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Harleysmum said:


> Bob is one of my favourite GRs on here and Casey is such a cutie.


Thank you. I love him so much so it's cool to hear that he is one of your favorites!


----------



## lexie_bushey

It has been pretty hot here the past few days so the dogs have had limited time outside and they are not happy about that. But Bob has been pretty happy that my ex and I are trying to work things out, Bob just loves him so much that it's nice to see their bond hasn't changed much in the time we have been apart. Casey is causing trouble like usual and we had to have our trainer come quite a few times in the past week because Casey jumped at my grandmother barking and we didn't know why but it turns out it was excitement, when she was moving her hands to try to tell us what she wanted Casey thought it was play and when she didn't get to play she started barking. But other than that the pups have been great. Bob got his new orthopedic bed that Casey loves and I'm going out today to buy them a plastic pool to play in when we can't get to the pond.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm a big fan of Bob and Casey too.
Love Bob's smile, he's such a happy boy. 


Casey looks really comfy and content in the chair, too cute. 
Love the pics of them together on the porch.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm a big fan of Bob and Casey too.
> Love Bob's smile, he's such a happy boy.
> 
> 
> Casey looks really comfy and content in the chair, too cute.
> Love the pics of them together on the porch.


Thank you! He is always so happy and I told Casey to sit so she made herself comfy in the chair and gave me a look like I'm not sitting on the ground lol


----------



## lexie_bushey

The pups are behaving better with people coming in and out of the house so they can be in the same room as us as long as they behave. I think Bob is slowly starting to feel his age because he is limping after running around the yard with casey. We will have to find better joint medicine for him but not sure what to start him on. Casey has calmed down a bit and isn't as crazy in the house as she used to be. Bob has his new pool and I catch him sitting outside in it watching the birds fly around and casey wants no part of the pool unless she needs a drink then she will use it as a large water bowl but that is about it.


----------



## lexie_bushey

I wanted to post this photo from tonight. It is definitely one of my favourites. We took the pups down to the pond and I always try to take photos and this one turned out so much better than I expected


----------



## lexie_bushey

Today was a tough day for Casey, we were out on our walk this morning and a beagle ran at Casey and Casey attacked it. The beagle wasn't hurt but the owner was mad until she realized she was in the wrong for not having her dog on a leash when left unattended in their yard. Casey is a reactive dog so I know the attack was not from an aggressive place. Bob and Casey are walked together so I feel like if I can handle both of them then why can't people handle one dog especially in Their own yard. Bob was great and just stood there while I broke the other two up but I can't help but feel like I failed Casey. She should of never had to be in that situation. Both pups are getting spoiled right now they both have been playing all day with each other and they just finished Their frosty paws treats.


----------



## rtandkt

That last picture is so sweet. Almost makes me want two dogs...almost....


----------



## lexie_bushey

rtandkt said:


> That last picture is so sweet. Almost makes me want two dogs...almost....


Thank you, I caught them outside like this. It's just crazy to think that a year ago Bob would of got up and moved if she would lay on him like that. Are you sure you don't want two lol


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob and Casey went to the pond tonight. They had a blast running around and jumping in the water. Casey doesn't fully go in but she seems to still enjoy it. She also caught her first fish today and pulled it out of the water herself. Bob is now on cosequin for joint meds and I noticed a big difference tonight with him running in and out of the water and jumping in the truck by himself. Once we got home Bob decided he needed to lay on the floor with pillows that he knocked off the couch himself


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of Bob and Casey, what fun for them. 
Good girl Casey catching her first fish......

Bob looks so comfy, know they will sleep good tonight.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures of Bob and Casey, what fun for them.
> Good girl Casey catching her first fish......
> 
> Bob looks so comfy, know they will sleep good tonight.


I never had a dog that could catch fish so this is a new thing. And they are both sound asleep on my bed, I hate to wake them and have them move but I need to be able to sleep somewhere tonight lol


----------



## lexie_bushey

Hugging my pups a little tighter tonight. My best friend just told me that her dog diesel has been at the vet since Monday and he eitherhas prolonged allergies or lymphoma. He only just turned 2. We are hopping for the allergies to be the issue since he is such a sensitive dog. He is such a sweet boy and we call him Casey's boyfriend because they really seem to love each other. I'm thankful that my pups are healthy and happy but it feels like one of mine are sick. So just give your fur babies and extra hug tonight I know I will. And some pictures of my pups with diesel.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob and Casey have been sick for about a week now and I figured out it is from their food, I think the formula has changed so now I have been on the hunt for a new food that is grain free and poultry free and everything I have found has some type of poultry in it. We are also now on day two of a heat wave, it's been a lot of being inside and having them cooped up has not been fun there is a lot of playing in the house and they have knocked over a few things. Hopefully we get the food issue figured out soon so I can have my pups back to normal and the heat wave to be done so they can get back into some type of routine


----------



## SandyK

Hope Bob and Casey are feeling better!!


----------



## lexie_bushey

SandyK said:


> Hope Bob and Casey are feeling better!!


They are feeling a lot better. I found them a new food and they are starting to act like themselves!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob and Casey are doing great since I last posted. I put them on taste of the wild dog food and they are doing well on the food. Never thought I would be so thrilled to see solid poop. Bob is still doing good on the new joint meds and loves to run around with Casey or go swimming in the pond, which we try to do at least twice a week. Casey has been pretty good on our walks, she did not react when a stroller, bikes and a kid on a scooter went by us! I'm so proud of her for not reacting but she did somehow slip her harness when she got scared from the noise of a garbage truck so I had to order her a new harness, hoping she can't slip out of this new one. Our summer is ending at the end of the month then I will have classes for 5 hours 3 days a week which isn't to bad but I hate having to leave them and Bob always had a hard time adjusting when I start a new semester.


----------



## Karen519

*Bob and Casey*

I just LOVE all of the great pictures of Bob and Casey, they look like a match made in heaven.

Wow leaving them for 5 hrs. is nothing. When Ken and I worked we left the house at 7:30 A.M. and I couldn't get home until 5:00. Our dogs survived just fine!


----------



## jennretz

Beautiful pictures and happy dogs . Makes my day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Thank you guys. I love how happy they are together and I'm lucky that they are such a great match. I know 5 hours isn't anything to leave them alone. The adjustment is hard for the first few weeks but Bob normally settles into the routine after a bit. He just has some anxiety that we have to work through


----------



## lexie_bushey

The heat index today hit a 100 degrees yesterday it was 109 degrees so we have been stuck inside. The pups want to be outside but I can't let them be out there for more than 10 minutes and even then I think that is to much. We have been doing some training inside and playing ball in the kitchen, anything to drain energy. Today I caught them laying together after playing in the living room


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, I love Bob and Casey.
They're adorable together, great to see how much fun they have with each other.


----------



## jennretz

We haven't had a real walk in over a week; it's so humid even at 6-7 am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> We haven't had a real walk in over a week; it's so humid even at 6-7 am
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They last good walk they had was Friday. It's humid early here too and right now I only take them on a 5-10 minute walk if I'm lucky. burning off their energy has been the hard part. they start to play in the house and quickly stop and look at me asking if its okay lol


----------



## mddolson

jennretz said:


> We haven't had a real walk in over a week; it's so humid even at 6-7 am


It's been the same here in eastern Ontario for the last 3 weeks.
Finally got rain on Saturday to break the heat.

Mike D


----------



## lexie_bushey

mddolson said:


> jennretz said:
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't had a real walk in over a week; it's so humid even at 6-7 am
> 
> 
> 
> It's been the same here in eastern Ontario for the last 3 weeks.
> Finally got rain on Saturday to break the heat.
> 
> Mike D
Click to expand...

Today is hot but we were able to get a good 2 mile walk in this morning. The humidity is low today


----------



## lexie_bushey

We took the pups to the pond tonight. Bob was having fun running in and out of the water, next thing I know Casey is swimming on the side of him. I couldn't believe it. All the times we have been to the pond she would go in a little bit but today she just ran in! When it was time to leave it put Bob in the truck first because he is always more difficult to get put of the water but today Casey wouldn't come out. I'm so happy that she finally went swimming and can't wait to take her and Bob again!


----------



## jennretz

Great photos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Our summer is coming to an end, I start classes on Monday. The pups are slowly learning the new schedule started leaving them a few hours at a time just to get back into the routine since I've been home with them since may. Bob has been a bit of a brat lately, Casey was laying on the couch chewing a bone and she accidentally dropped it on the floor Bob ran and grabbed it before she could. Today she had a toy that he wanted so I saw him go over to the toy bin grab a squeaky ball squeak the ball and drop so Casey got excited and grabbed it and he ran to get the toy. He is such a goofball I wonder if as they get older they go through another teenage faze. Casey is getting better, she has mellowed out a lot and is turning into such a great dog. Her personality is coming out more and more. She grunts and hits you with her paw for attention and just always wants to be on the side of me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm catching up on the adventures of Bob and Casey, enjoyed the pictures of them, they look great. Sounds like swimming was a great outing for them. 


Bob's antics are funny...... sometimes they do revert back.


----------



## SandyK

Great pics!! That is great that Casey now likes the water too!! :smile2:


----------



## Wendy427

They make such a great team!


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm catching up on the adventures of Bob and Casey, enjoyed the pictures of them, they look great. Sounds like swimming was a great outing for them.
> 
> 
> Bob's antics are funny...... sometimes they do revert back.


It's pretty funny to see him act like this. I really wonder what is going through his head as he does these things.



SandyK said:


> Great pics!! That is great that Casey now likes the water too!!


Thank you she seems to really enjoy it but she stays close to Bob when they are swimming.



Wendy427 said:


> They make such a great team!


They really do! They do everything together!


----------



## Karen519

*Bob and Casey*



lexie_bushey said:


> We took the pups to the pond tonight. Bob was having fun running in and out of the water, next thing I know Casey is swimming on the side of him. I couldn't believe it. All the times we have been to the pond she would go in a little bit but today she just ran in! When it was time to leave it put Bob in the truck first because he is always more difficult to get put of the water but today Casey wouldn't come out. I'm so happy that she finally went swimming and can't wait to take her and Bob again!


What great photos of Bob and Casey. So glad she enjoyed the water, too!


----------



## lexie_bushey

What a better way to spend national dog day then at the pond. Casey ran straight to the water and Bob was very close behind. She even retrieved the bumper a couple times but Bob definitely didn't want to share it. I also spoiled them with new collars with nameplates.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love the pictures, what a fun day for them. 
Great to hear how much Casey enjoys swimming and is retrieving the bumper.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Love the pictures, what a fun day for them.
> Great to hear how much Casey enjoys swimming and is retrieving the bumper.


She seems to really enjoy it but now we just have to teach Bob how to share and let her retrieve it a couple times. I forgot to mention that she also caught another fish today!


----------



## Cpc1972

Cute pictures. Casey reminds me so much of my sisters hound when he was young. Same color. He is now 14 is blind and death and can't really get around anymore. He won't be around much longer.


----------



## Wendy427

You might need 2 bumpers. But then Bob might want both!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> You might need 2 bumpers. But then Bob might want both!


I had two but Casey found it and chewed it apart! But your right Bob would definitely want both!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Last week was my first week of classes so the pups have been home without me. They seem to be doing great and adjusting to me not being home much. We have also decided to try and leave Casey out of her crate when we are not home and she is doing great and seems a lot happier being out of it. She now seems to have a bit of fear of people on our walks, a guy was walking behind us and Casey jumped into my arms till the guy passed us and was out of sight this has happened a few times now. Bob is Bob, still being a bit of brat and stealing Casey's toys any chance he gets. He saw her running into the other room so he ran and grabbed the antler that he thought she wanted and when he realized she didn't want it he just dropped it and went to lay down. But other than that they still get along so well.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob and Casey have been pretty good. Poor Casey hasn't been feeling well, she has been having itching fits and hives everyday so yesterday we took her to get an allergy test and possibly switching her food again this time I may switch it from taste of the wild to pro plan sensitive skin and stomach. I won't change it till I get the results but I'm at a loss why my girl keeps getting hives and after cutting pretty much everything out of her diet the food is only thing she is getting, she is still sick. Bob has been slowing down a little but as I type this he is rolling on the ground and running around with Casey. He will be having a birthday at the end of the month and will be hitting double digits as he turns 10 on the 28th. He is still happy and healthy for the most part (a little overweight) and seeing his smile everyday is still one of the best parts of my day. His face is getting a bit more white but he is still as bratty as ever and I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## SandyK

You get so many really good pictures of Bob and Casey together!! I hope you figure out what is making Casey so itchy.


----------



## jennretz

Beautiful pictures! He is a happy guy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

You get such great pictures of Bob and Casey, love them. 

They look great, hope you're able to figure out what is causing Casey to itch. 
I switched to PPP SSS when I adopted my boy 6 years ago, he was underweight and was having stomach issues. After trying several different brands/formulas, members recommended it to me. He had also been at the Vet and was put on stomach meds that didn't help either. He's been eating it ever since, I put my Bridge girl on it at the same time, she had a sensitive stomach also. 

It is great for their coats, neither of them have ever had a hot spot.


----------



## lexie_bushey

SandyK said:


> You get so many really good pictures of Bob and Casey together!! I hope you figure out what is making Casey so itchy.


Thank you! I'm lucky that they put up with getting their pictures taken all the time. Every time I pull out my phone they seem to know I'm taking a picture. 


CAROLINA MOM said:


> You get such great pictures of Bob and Casey, love them.
> 
> They look great, hope you're able to figure out what is causing Casey to itch.
> I switched to PPP SSS when I adopted my boy 6 years ago, he was underweight and was having stomach issues. After trying several different brands/formulas, members recommended it to me. He had also been at the Vet and was put on stomach meds that didn't help either. He's been eating it ever since, I put my Bridge girl on it at the same time, she had a sensitive stomach also.
> 
> It is great for their coats, neither of them have ever had a hot spot.


I'm glad to hear that the food works for your dogs. I'm at such a loss on what she is allergic to. I called the vet today hoping the results were in but they aren't so I went and bought a small bag of PPP SSS anyways hoping it will make a difference, she is just miserable right now and the Benadryl isn't working as good as it used to. hoping this food will work and I get the results soon to give some relief to my poor girl.



jennretz said:


> Beautiful pictures! He is a happy guy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Bob is always so happy even when Casey uses him as a chew toy!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Not to much has changed since I last updated. Bob turned 10 on the 28th and it's still crazy to think my boy is 10, he definitely doesn't act it most days when he is running around the yard with Casey and is still able to go on his 2 mile walk every morning. Poor Casey had to go back to the vet because the blood sample for her allergy test was lost so 3 weeks later and no results for my girl so the results will now hopefully be in early next week. The hives haven't been to bad now but she is still itchy. I switched their food to purina pro plan sensitive skin and stomach and that seems to be making a difference in both dogs. With the cooler weather they are able to be outside longer which they love.


----------



## Aislinn

She is so cute!! I love the second to last picture where she's looking up at Bob in what looks like hero worship. Just too cute!


----------



## SandyK

Sorry they lost Casey's blood work. Glad you have seen some difference with food change.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Aislinn said:


> She is so cute!! I love the second to last picture where she's looking up at Bob in what looks like hero worship. Just too cute!


Thank you she really does love her big brother! Bob didn't really care for her at first but now it's really hard to keep them separated. 



SandyK said:


> Sorry they lost Casey's blood work. Glad you have seen some difference with food change.


Both dogs are doing really well on the food so hopefully I figured that part out but it would still be helpful to have the results.


----------



## lexie_bushey

I think we need to start this day over Bob jumped off the bed and is now limping. I have been in contact with my vet all morning (thankfully he gave me his cell number) and we both feel that Bob needs to take it easy today (easier said than done) and just keep an eye on him and see how he is tomorrow. Bob doesn't understand why I won't let him play with Casey or take him for a walk. And Casey doesn't get why I yell at her every time she tries to play with Bob. Between Bob being hurt and the pups having a ton of energy from being inside yesterday because of the rain. So just trying to keep Bob calm and laying down and Casey away from him should be easy right?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm sorry Bob hurt his leg, hope it's only a minor set back and nothing serious. 

The look on their faces is priceless..... 

Hope the day goes by quickly for you, it's tough trying to keep them quiet.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm sorry Bob hurt his leg, hope it's only a minor set back and nothing serious.
> 
> The look on their faces is priceless.....
> 
> Hope the day goes by quickly for you, it's tough trying to keep them quiet.


He seems a lot better now, he isn't limping and is running around. I'm sure he is still sore but isn't acting it, my vet wants him to take the metacam for a few more days to make sure the inflammation is down but I'm so glad it isn't anything serious. That picture was right after I told them to stop playing!


----------



## B and G Mom

How cute!!!!! They look like BFF's already!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Bob is doing better, hope he continues.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob's leg is definitely a lot better, he is running around and playing without any issues! I'm so glad it wasn't anything to serious. He is still such a goofball. I finally got Casey's allergy test results and my girl is a bit of a mess, she is allergic to a lot more things that I thought she would be so I had to switch her food again because she is allergic to fish and beef and other foods so we are trying chicken right now. Every time she comes in I have to wipe her down with baby wipes and my girl is also allergic to people. My vet doesn't want to start meds yet because she is so young and told me to deal with the food allergies first then we will figure the rest out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

LOVE the picture of Bob and Casey. 

Great to hear Bob is alright, sorry about Casey's allergies, poor girl. Hope the food change works out for her.


----------



## Cpc1972

One of the people who works with our golden rescue here in IN has a little black dog that she adopted. He was also allergic to people. He is fine now. If you have trouble getting him better maybe I can give you her name and you could contact her. She might have some helpful tips. Her dog had a auto immune disease also.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> LOVE the picture of Bob and Casey.
> 
> Great to hear Bob is alright, sorry about Casey's allergies, poor girl. Hope the food change works out for her.


They food seems to be working, she has a bit of an upset stomach but I think it's from switching foods so much.



Cpc1972 said:


> One of the people who works with our golden rescue here in IN has a little black dog that she adopted. He was also allergic to people. He is fine now. If you have trouble getting him better maybe I can give you her name and you could contact her. She might have some helpful tips. Her dog had a auto immune disease also.


Thank you, it's hard to tell if the hives are from being outside or us. Having her wiped down with the baby wipes help somewhat for both issues but she may have to eventually be put on some type of medicine which I don't want, just hoping to figure this all out for my poor girl.


----------



## SandyK

Glad Bob's leg is better. I have never heard of a dog being allergic to people. OMG...what do you do about that? I hope changes you are making helps.


----------



## lexie_bushey

SandyK said:


> Glad Bob's leg is better. I have never heard of a dog being allergic to people. OMG...what do you do about that? I hope changes you are making helps.


Lots of cleaning! The dander that we leave is what dogs are allergic to so the vet recommends that we take more showers, sheets get washed a lot more and everything get vacuumed every other day but if all this doesn't work then she will have to be on medicine for the rest of her life


----------



## Wendy427

You might like to check earthclinic.com. Lots of info on using organic apple cider vinegar for dogs' skin issues. Adding it to food, e.g.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> You might like to check earthclinic.com. Lots of info on using organic apple cider vinegar for dogs' skin issues. Adding it to food, e.g.


Thank you I will definitely check it out!


----------



## Wendy427

lexie_bushey said:


> Thank you I will definitely check it out!


The Braggs brand of organic apple cider vinegar is best. Don't use the Heinz brand. The Braggs brand has the necessary nutrient-rich sediment in the bottle. Just shake the bottle before using.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> lexie_bushey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you I will definitely check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> The Braggs brand of organic apple cider vinegar is best. Don't use the Heinz brand. The Braggs brand has the necessary nutrient-rich sediment in the bottle. Just shake the bottle before using.
Click to expand...

Thank you I will definitely try this!


----------



## lexie_bushey

I took the pups on their morning walk and Bob got attacked by a loose dog. Next thing I know Casey is going after it while I'm trying to pull the dog off of Bob. The owners came running and the woman was apologizing. Bob doesn't seem hurt I checked him all over and the owner of the other dog did too and told me if he has to go to the vet she will pay for it. I'm still pretty upset because it's something that could of easily been avoided if she had the dog on a leash, they live on a busy street. Bob does seem a little bothered by it, he hasn't left my side. We went on a little walk not to long ago and a golden that the pups love to play with was out on its walk and Bob stood behind me the whole time. I'm hoping it's nothing a d he just didn't want to see another dog today but my happy boy isn't happy right now. I'm going to take them to the pond tonight to be able to run around and have some fun especially after this morning.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Aww poor Bob, hate to hear he was attacked, he's like a cuddly teddy bear.... 
I hope he's able to put it behind him and he enjoyed being down at the pond.


----------



## jennretz

So sorry Bob got attacked! Look at that sweet face; he's too gentle to be subjected to that. Interesting that Casey went after the other dog. That's what happened when Duke got attacked; Charlie was pretty intent on getting to the dog that was attacking Duke. My trainer believes that it's because the dog who is protecting the other is actually viewing him as his/her's to protect (i.e., a resource).....I hope Bob is back to normal tomorrow and this is just a mild upset.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Aww poor Bob, hate to hear he was attacked, he's like a cuddly teddy bear....
> I hope he's able to put it behind him and he enjoyed being down at the pond.





jennretz said:


> So sorry Bob got attacked! Look at that sweet face; he's too gentle to be subjected to that. Interesting that Casey went after the other dog. That's what happened when Duke got attacked; Charlie was pretty intent on getting to the dog that was attacking Duke. My trainer believes that it's because the dog who is protecting the other is actually viewing him as his/her's to protect (i.e., a resource).....I hope Bob is back to normal tomorrow and this is just a mild upset.


He is okay, they had a blast at the pond running in and out chasing the bumper and each other. Just seeing him enjoy himself with Casey seemed to help me feel better about everything. Casey is leash reactive to begin with but what I saw in her was nothing like I've seen before. That's interesting to hear what happened with your dogs, I'm definitely thinking I need to put a call to my trainer just to make sure I go about this right. Bob was lunged at a few years back and became uncomfortable with dogs so I'm hoping this won't be a huge setback.


----------



## jennretz

Sweet pictures  You can tell what a bond they have. Good thinking to end the day with something they both really enjoyed. And a good idea to talk to your trainer...they might have some ideas on things to watch out for etc.

I don't understand why people let their dogs be off leash, especially on busy streets.


----------



## SandyK

Glad Bob is ok. I hope this doesn't affect walking for to long. I am sure he will be shy for a little bit.


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Sweet pictures  You can tell what a bond they have. Good thinking to end the day with something they both really enjoyed. And a good idea to talk to your trainer...they might have some ideas on things to watch out for etc.
> 
> I don't understand why people let their dogs be off leash, especially on busy streets.


The bond these two have is incredible, I never thought they would become so close. I think we all just needed to end yesterday with something fun. I sent an email to the trainer, hoping to hear from her sometime today. I guess they were bringing the dog somewhere and they normally let it run to their car with no leash on, which isn't smart because a lot of people who live around here are always walking and there is no way to avoid their house.


SandyK said:


> Glad Bob is ok. I hope this doesn't affect walking for to long. I am sure he will be shy for a little bit.


I hope not either, we are getting ready to go on a walk this morning and have to pass their house (no way of avoiding it) so I'm hoping he will be okay.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Took Bob to the vet yesterday for what I thought was an ear infection, he did great around all the other dogs in the waiting room. But his ear infection is not an ear infection, there is a lump an the ear canal and it needs to be removed and sent out to be tested. He will be having surgery on November 14th and then if it is cancer then he will have to have the whole ear canal removed and be deaf in the ear. I took my boy in for what I thought was an infection and to hear this is really hard, he is happy and acting normal, I'm hoping for the best and for it to be nothing but a bump but my mind goes to the worst. He is happy playing with Casey and just being around all of us. Just need some good thoughts for my boy.


----------



## jennretz

Sorry to see that about Bob. Here's hoping it's benign. How's Bob been otherwise (aside from getting attacked...)


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Sorry to hear about Bob's ear. Positive thoughts headed his way, he sure is a handsome boy.


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Sorry to see that about Bob. Here's hoping it's benign. How's Bob been otherwise (aside from getting attacked...)


Everything with him is really good a little overweight already lost 7 pounds since February , some arthritis and a thyroid issue but he is a happy, goes for 2 mile walks every morning. He is even Okay after being attacked, is a little unsure of dogs at first but wants to eventually greet them. For him being 10, he is doing awesome. Bob and Casey play everyday all day, their bond is truly amazing. I got him when I was 12 so it's hitting me pretty hard that he may be sick and there are these surgeries, that we will do if need be, but he will be sick.


----------



## lexie_bushey

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Sorry to hear about Bob's ear. Positive thoughts headed his way, he sure is a handsome boy.


Thank you for the thoughts, I truly appreciate the support system of this forum.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry to read this, sending good thoughts and many prayers for you and Bob.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm so sorry to read this, sending good thoughts and many prayers for you and Bob.


Thank you, we have to do drops everyday till 2 days before surgery then afterwards. He is acting fine but the ear is bugging him. I try not to think the worst but it's hard not to


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob just got done playing outside with Casey for an hour


----------



## jennretz

Nice pictures


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob and Casey have been doing really well after everything that has happened from being attacked to the waiting game for bob's surgery then the wait for the results. His surgery is on the 14th but before that he has to have drops in his ear everyday plus Benadryl twice a day so all that plus his regular pills he takes about 12 pills a day plus the ear drops. I'm lucky he doesn't seem to mind to much but I try to break it up for him. He is still a happy dog, playing with Casey and going for his walks which has to be his favorite part of the day. Casey was walking great on a leash but after they got attacked she is very on edge when we get near that dog's house so she will pull and bark till we get away from there. If I could avoid the house I would but its not possible. She is doing better with her allergies, we have the food part figured out but now its the environmental that we have to work on. And of course a photo of the pups, Bob taught Casey how to walk with her leash


----------



## jennretz

Sending continued good thoughts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme

Sending positive thoughts for sweet Bob. I hope the surgery goes well.


----------



## SandyK

Just catching up. Sorry I missed your post about lump in Bob's ear. Surprised you had to wait so long for surgery to remove it. Positive thoughts for good results.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

This is priceless....... love it.


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Sending continued good thoughts
> Thank you for the continued thoughts on my boy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





tikiandme said:


> Sending positive thoughts for sweet Bob. I hope the surgery goes well.


Thank you, I appreciate it so much 



SandyK said:


> Just catching up. Sorry I missed your post about lump in Bob's ear. Surprised you had to wait so long for surgery to remove it. Positive thoughts for good results.


My vet wanted a couple weeks of drops in ear before surgery because there was a small infection. The waiting for all this is hard, it's in the back of my mind every day, I just want it over with and to know. I was going to skip my classes the day of surgery but my professor assigned a test for that day. I explained what was going on and he offered to hold onto my phone and answer it when the vet calls and will let me leave and finish the test on another day if I need to. I think I have everything else set for when he comes home, I have someone watching him when I'm in class on other days and got some chews for Casey since she will be in her crate when I can't watch them both.



CAROLINA MOM said:


> This is priceless....... love it.


Haha thank you! Bob is always walking himself and Casey has been watching and decided she needs to walk herself too!


----------



## SandyK

Glad your professor is going to work with you on surgery day.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Spent most of the day outside with the pups. We went on a 4 mile walk and just enjoyed the day. I have to drop Bob at the vets office at 8 tomorrow morning, it's going to be a long day of classes waiting for them to call me and tell me everything went fine . Casey was apparently jealous of all the attention Bob is getting and she decided to roll across the yard into dog poop, she was very proud of herself until it was bath time. They are both now asleep on the side of me while I study.


----------



## jennretz

Sending good thoughts your way for tomorrow!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob is home!!! The surgery went well and I am so happy this part is over now the waiting begins for the results of the biopsy which should take 5 to 7 days. Casey hasn't left his side since he has been home. He is tired and groggy but I'm so happy my boy is home. We will get through this step but the wait is going to be hard


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob seems to be doing really well after his surgery Monday. He seems to have pain towards the end of the day. He is on metacam and benadryl and has to wear the cone till this Monday, we should also have the results of the biopsy then. But he is back to his goofy self, he stole Casey's bone the other night but realized that he couldn't chew it with the cone on. Casey has been great during all this, she hangs out by him and is just being really good. Yesterday I brought them outside next thing I know Bob is trying to play with Casey, it was pretty funny to watch them play a little with him wearing the cone.


----------



## lexie_bushey

The Vet's office just called me to check on how Bob was doing and they have the results of the biopsy..........the results show that it is a benign tumor!!!!! I'm so happy and relieved, my boy is happy and healthy now we just wait for the cone to come off in a couple days and we can get back to not having to worry about this anymore!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Thank heavens for that! What brilliant news! (Love the photo, by the way, but I think it is the only photo I have ever seen of a dog in a cone who's still smiling.)


----------



## lexie_bushey

Pilgrim123 said:


> Thank heavens for that! What brilliant news! (Love the photo, by the way, but I think it is the only photo I have ever seen of a dog in a cone who's still smiling.)


I was so happy to get the phone call! Bob is always happy and smiling. I think his smile is what helped through all this. And when this cone comes off we will be going to the soccer fields for a nice run


----------



## Cpc1972

That is great news.


----------



## jennretz

I think that's great news! And the picture of him smiling says it all. A celebration is in order.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Cpc1972 said:


> That is great news.


This is the best news I could have gotten! I didn't think we would have the results so quick



jennretz said:


> I think that's great news! And the picture of him smiling says it all. A celebration is in order.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is such a happy dog and has been through this whole process, he doesn't mind the cone but he will definitely be happier when it's off. And now I'm counting down the days till it's off and we can go to the soccer fields to celebrate with a nice off leash run. This was the best news that I have heard in a long time, I tried to prepare myself for the worst but then I kept saying that everything will be fine and I'm so happy that everything is fine and my boy is happy and healthy! I also told him no more vet trips this year!


----------



## KKaren

That's realy great news, and he looks so happy, even in the cone! I'm so glad that you can get back to just enjoying your pups


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob has been cone free since Monday! He has been happy with it off, he hasn't even bothered his ear. Casey is thrilled to have her playmate back! We took Bob to petco with us to get their chews and food and he was loving the attention he was getting. We are hoping to get to the soccer fields tomorrow before Thanksgiving dinner but it all depends on the weather. Casey has been pretty bratty lately, she has rolled in poop a couple times now and has started chasing the cat again. Hopefully with Bob having no restrictions she will stop being a brat.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bob looks fantastic, so glad his results were good.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Happy Thanksgiving from Bob and Casey! This year has had a lot of ups and downs but more downs. But I'm truly thankful for these two pups, with everything that has gone on they are the ones who have been here and helped me through it by making me take them for a walk or just making me go outside. We went to the soccer fields this morning for a run to celebrate Bob's results and then I sadly had to leave them to go to dinner but will hopefully be home soon to see my happy pups


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Thanksgiving to you, Bob and Casey.


----------



## jennretz

Bob looks happy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK

I have been away for a few weeks and just catching up. So very glad Bob's results were benign!! Love the picture of him smiling with his cone on...such a happy boy!!!:smile2:


----------



## lexie_bushey

The pups have been awesome these past few days, I whacked my head the other day and now have a concussion so I haven't been able to do much. But today I did take them out of the house for a bit to run around and play. Bob is still doing great and seems to have a lot more energy now. Casey is so happy to be able to play with Bob again. Casey is has a little rash right now from scratching, something has trigged her allergies but not sure what it is.


----------



## Pilgrim123

In that second photo, Casey has the most hypnotic eyes I've ever seen. Almost like "You WILL give me those treats - NOW!" Bob just looks like he always does, a big, happy love. Thanks for letting us see them.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Pilgrim123 said:


> In that second photo, Casey has the most hypnotic eyes I've ever seen. Almost like "You WILL give me those treats - NOW!" Bob just looks like he always does, a big, happy love. Thanks for letting us see them.


I was holding Casey's new reindeer toy when I took that picture, it was really hard for her to sit still and not jump to get the toy! Bob is definitely one of the happiest dogs I have seen especially when I am home with him, he makes sure to get all of my attention . I love sharing photos and what they are up to and my family aren't really dog people so I love being apart of this forum and have people enjoy hearing about them!!


----------



## lexie_bushey

The pups had Their Christmas photo done today! The best two presents that will ever be by the tree!


----------



## jennretz

That is a wonderful Christmas picture. You should frame that


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> That is a wonderful Christmas picture. You should frame that


Thank you! definitely think that I will frame it!


----------



## Cpc1972

What a cute picture. We couldn't get Chloe to sit for two seconds to get her picture in front of the tree.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Cpc1972 said:


> What a cute picture. We couldn't get Chloe to sit for two seconds to get her picture in front of the tree.


The only way I was able to get Casey to sit still is Cheese from the deli, that is the one thing she will listen for.


----------



## lexie_bushey

We got some snow today. The forecast said we are going to get 4-7 inches but it has turned over to rain. The pups are loving this weather, but poor Casey got cold quick and her coat from last year doesn't fit so I will be going to get her a new one. Bob has such a thick coat that he could spend all day outside if I let him.


----------



## Wendy427

LOL. That last pic looks like they're singing Christmas carols!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> LOL. That last pic looks like they're singing Christmas carols!


Lol They were trying to catch snowballs that I threw in the air.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fun seeing Bob and Casey enjoying the snow. 
The pictures are great, especially the last one.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Fun seeing Bob and Casey enjoying the snow.
> The pictures are great, especially the last one.


They really enjoyed the snow but it will be 50 degrees tomorrow so the snow will be gone and they will get to enjoy the mud. Here they are after playing outside in the snow.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a great picture! I know they'll enjoy the mud too, you not so much.....


----------



## lexie_bushey

Christmas yesterday was great! It was a day spent with my parents, brother and pups. The pups got new collars, treats and flirt pole. They were happy to have us home all day. They are still tired from all the excitement yesterday. So today has been a relaxing day with them taking a bunch of naps.


----------



## jennretz

Those are some tired pups


----------



## lexie_bushey

Casey turns 2 today! I can't believe she is 2 years old, these first couple years went by quick. She has turned into such a character making her grunting noises when she wants you to pay attention to her. And she loves Bob so much these two are always causing trouble together and I couldn't asked for a better pup to be his little sister. She got her new coat today and I have to run back out to get her the treats that she can have but today she will be spoiled.


----------



## lexie_bushey

We are getting hit with some snow right now. It started around 10 am and isn't stopping till about 10 pm. This storm is going to give us about 4 to 8 inches. Bob loves the snow and wants to be out in it but Casey gets cold pretty quick even with her coat on. I've been taking them out for about 10 minutes at a time because they hate being cooped up. We just came in from outside and Casey is now sitting by the heater trying to warm up.


----------



## lexie_bushey

We got about 10 inches of snow yesterday. I have been in and out with the pups all day, they love the snow but their paws get cold quick. Casey gets cold quick too when she doesn't want to wear her coat. Here are some pictures from their time outside today


----------



## lexie_bushey

Everything here has been kind of crazy. I went back to classes today and the pups are not happy about it. I came home to Casey got into the garbage can. I thought terrible twos were just for kids but I guess Casey needs a bit more training around garbage cans. Bob is still my sweet boy, who is taking me going back to classes really hard my mom came home from work before I got home and said he sat in the kitchen by the door crying. He is also limping a bit not sure what he did but I hate seeing him limping. We are waiting a couple days but if he doesn't get better he will go to the vet. I talked with my vet and we both feel we can wait and see, since I still have some metacam he told me to give him that but don't hesitate to bring him in if I feel it's not better. Casey has been good with Bob always checking on him and still trying to get him to play.


----------



## Cpc1972

Cute pictures. Just some advice. No training will help with a garbage can. Just make a effort to put it where she can't get it. I remember the dog we had when I was a kid. We were such inexperienced dog parents. We would get so mad that she would get into the garbage. Now many many years later we realize it was our fault for not putting it away. Our trash can now is under the sink in the cabinet.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Cpc1972 said:


> Cute pictures. Just some advice. No training will help with a garbage can. Just make a effort to put it where she can't get it. I remember the dog we had when I was a kid. We were such inexperienced dog parents. We would get so mad that she would get into the garbage. Now many many years later we realize it was our fault for not putting it away. Our trash can now is under the sink in the cabinet.


I guess my other dogs just learned that they didn't go in that area. Bob never goes near it and maybe I was just lucky. I can't move the garbage can as much as I would like to, my grandmother lives with us and can't seem to find it where it is. But I did go buy the one with the lock so when I'm gone it will be locked when they get free roam of the house


----------



## lexie_bushey

Today the dogs and I went on a walk down the trails by my house. I felt Casey's training is at a good point where we could go on the trails and she would feel comfortable. And with Bob on new joint meds, he has been feeling great and he can go at his own pace on the trails because he can be off leash. They both seemed to really love it. There was another dog on the trails so I stepped off to the side to let them pass, I feel better if the other dog was in front of me and gave them distance but the lady wasn't to happy that I moved to the side. But other than the lady getting mad at us, I have to happy, tired pups. I will be trying to get them on the trails more often since they enjoyed it so much


----------



## lexie_bushey

We had a small win yesterday, my mom decided to invite my aunt, uncle and cousin over to watch the super bowl. My family doesn't come over much because they are afraid of the dogs. But they decided to come to watch the game with us and Bob and Casey were amazing!! Bob is always good after he runs around the house with his stuffed animal in his mouth. I had Casey in a leash because she is a jumper, but she didn't jump once, I let her off the leash and she walked over to my aunt and sat, waited to be pet. Once the game started Casey layed on the couch and Bob on his bed and they slept. I guess these two wanted to prove that they are great dogs to my family members and they did just that!


----------



## lexie_bushey

We got about 15 inches of snow yesterday and will be getting about 4 more inches tonight. Bob is loving it running in and out of snow piles while Casey doesn't go out unless she really has to. My brother snowblowed some of the yard so the dogs had somewhere to go in the yard. The pups and I just came in from playing outside for a bit. Casey even enjoyed herself a little but is now sleeping by the heater while Bob is chewing a bone on his bed waiting till we go back out


----------



## jennretz

Bob looks so happy in the snow


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Bob looks so happy in the snow


He loves it! He acts like a puppy when there is snow. He is running in and out of snow piles but he then limps a little after because he over does it.


----------



## lexie_bushey

We have been having 50 degree weather these past couple weeks. Today is 65 degrees, winter seemed to come to an end but when we think it's over we will end up getting another winter storm. The pups are liking the longer walks and spending more time outside. But with the warmer weather their allergies are coming back in full force. Bob continues to still do well with his joint meds and playing everyday with Casey. Casey's training has been going great, she has made amazing progress when on walks when we go pass a dog ,she will not bark and jump. I'm so happy with how far she has come.


----------



## Cpc1972

Bob looks adorable with his puppy cut.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Cpc1972 said:


> Bob looks adorable with his puppy cut.


Thank you! I hate cutting his hair but as he gets older, he feels better after it is done and he can't tolerate the heat anymore so with getting groomed like this helps him so much.


----------



## Wendy427

I love Bob's smile!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> I love Bob's smile!


He is always smiling. Has to be one of the happiest dogs I know!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Spent all morning at the vet with Bob, he went for a walk yesterday and he stepped on what he thought was solid ground and it happened to be a storm drain with snow on top of it. He hurt his elbow and is not using the front leg. The x rays showed that he is filled with arthritis but there was nothing major wrong. He is on rest for a week to 2 weeks and goes back to the vet in 3 weeks. But the good news out of all this is my boy has lost another 9 pounds he was 75 and is down to 66 pounds!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob has been off restrictions for about a week now and seems to be doing a lot better. He finished one of the medications he was given and the other one is for if he needs it. We bought him a new orthopedic bed and he loves it, Casey does too. Good thing it's big enough for them to share! Casey has been getting better with her training and how she reacts to other dogs on walks. I can put her in a sit and let the other dogs walk by. My little trouble maker did break her collar the other day so hopefully the new one will last a little longer. The weather has been kind of decent so we have been able to play outside a little more than we did.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry I missed seeing where Bob hurt his leg. Glad he is better!! Love the new bed they are sharing!!:grin2:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They're so cute together!


----------



## jennretz

Glad Bob is on the mend! That bed looks comfy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

SandyK said:


> Sorry I missed seeing where Bob hurt his leg. Glad he is better!! Love the new bed they are sharing!!


He's doing a lot better, running around a lot more than he probably should. The arthritis in his front legs is worse than what I thought it was especially in his shoulders but you wouldn't know it with the way he acts. Bob loves his bed and really hates sharing it but Casey makes her way on it and he won't move.



Brinkleythegolden said:


> They're so cute together!


They really are Bob would never let her near him but now they hate doing anything without each other.



jennretz said:


> Glad Bob is on the mend! That bed looks comfy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is doing a lot better! That bed is really comfy, he uses it more than the floor which was the goal. But I didn't think my dog would have a more comfortable bed then me.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Today is Casey's gotcha day! She has officially been apart of our family for 2 years now! She has turned out to be such a great dog and Bob loves her so much. These two do everything together. I am going to petco to get her and Bob some new toys and she will just be spoiled. I'm so lucky that I was able to adopt her and can't imagine our lives with out this crazy pup!


----------



## Wendy427

Happy Gotcha Day, Casey! Love seeing the updates for these two BFFs!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Happy Gotcha Day, Casey! Love seeing the updates for these two BFFs!


Thank you! These two are such characters, it's never a dull moment with them around!!!


----------



## Cpc1972

I remember telling you my sisters dog looked a lot like casey. He passed away this week. He was 15. But she looks just like him.


----------



## lexie_bushey

We have been busy since I last updated. We redid our whole yard for the dogs by putting rolls of grass down so it isn't just dirt anymore and the pups love it. I catch Bob just laying in the grass and Casey seems to enjoy rolling on the grass. Bob has his yearly visit at the vet and got a clean bill of health, he is now on an herbal medicine for his arthritis that was recommended by my vet and is doing amazing , he has so much more energy and is not limping when getting up off of the floor. Casey has had a couple set backs with training while on a leash, she was doing great when dogs walked by but she is now back to lunging but there is no barking. So it's back to working with her, hoping I can get her to walk without the lunging.


----------



## SandyK

I am a little late in saying happy gotcha day to Casey! Glad herbal med is working for Bob and he got a clean bill of health from vet! :smile2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Belated Happy Gotcha Day to you and Cassie.

Bob looks great, good to hear he's doing well.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Cpc1972 said:


> I remember telling you my sisters dog looked a lot like casey. He passed away this week. He was 15. But she looks just like him.


I'm sorry to hear he passed. 



SandyK said:


> I am a little late in saying happy gotcha day to Casey! Glad herbal med is working for Bob and he got a clean bill of health from vet!






CAROLINA MOM said:


> Belated Happy Gotcha Day to you and Cassie.
> 
> Bob looks great, good to hear he's doing well.


Thank you both, Casey's gotcha day was great, I bought her a jolly ball that she sleeps with and barks at and a babble ball that she doesn't seem to enjoy as much. Bob getting the clean bill of health is great and I honestly didn't think the herbal med would work but my boy is going for 2 mile walks again and running around the yard with out pain which is amazing!


----------



## Allisonn

Could you tell us the name of the herbal medicine? It sounds wonderful.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Allisonn said:


> Could you tell us the name of the herbal medicine? It sounds wonderful.


It is a mixture from my vets office, it's called arthritis/wobbler's herbal mixture.


----------



## Allisonn

Thanks. You're so lucky to have that vet!


----------



## jennretz

Happy belated gotcha day to casey  Glad Bob continues to do well.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob and Casey are still causing as much trouble as possible. These two are stealing each other's toys, seats on the couch and the dog bed. Casey has broke out of her collars a couple times now so I have to look for something she can't break. Her allergies have also gotten worse, so she is going to the vet next week to see if we can get her some relief. Bob continues to do well going on 2 mile walks with us. I did have to take him to the groomer for a haircut, as much as I love his long hair in the summer the short hair is better since he doesn't tolerate summer days like he used to. And of course some pictures of my trouble makers.


----------



## George_M

They are so cute)!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They are adorable!


----------



## lexie_bushey

George_M said:


> They are so cute)!





Brinkleythegolden said:


> They are adorable!


Thank you both! I'm pretty lucky to have them


----------



## SandyK

Bob and Casey are looking great!! Have you ever tried a martingale collar? My hound mix, Ruby, would always slip out of regular collars.


----------



## lexie_bushey

SandyK said:


> Bob and Casey are looking great!! Have you ever tried a martingale collar? My hound mix, Ruby, would always slip out of regular collars.


I have used Martingale collars, she broke her last one in half. She has a cheap petco collar on for now but it is a little big. I am going to try Martingales again though, I ordered from a company called dog plus bone and their collars are supposed to hold up.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bob's new summer/puppy cut looks great, he must be enjoying it.

I hope the Vet will be able to help Casey with her allergies.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bob's new summer/puppy cut looks great, he must be enjoying it.
> 
> I hope the Vet will be able to help Casey with her allergies.


He really does enjoy it, he seems to get more energy too, I'm not sure if it's from the wait loss or the haircut or maybe both. I'm hoping they can do something for Casey, they didn't want to pit her on anything because she is so young but the hives and being itchy are making her miserable


----------



## lexie_bushey

It's been a pretty crappy week for the pups. Bob was sick on Monday and Tuesday and then Casey was sick Wednesday and Thursday but she had it worse than Bob. Thankfully they are both now on the mend, after a few days of rest and eating chicken and rice. Casey had to go to a bet appointment today for some shots so we brought Bob along too, he stayed outside with my dad and greeted every dog there till he wanted to sit in the truck. I went in with Casey and immediately saw 4 dogs and wasn't sure how she was going to react. I was prepared to have a crazy dog on my hands but Casey surprised me and was amazing she sat on the side of me and greeted the dogs, she was unsure at first but we took it slow and she made a new friend which happened to be a 5 month old tibetan mastiff puppy. I'm so proud of her, hopefully we can keep getting her to meet friendly dogs and she won't be as reactive as she is. They also put her on apoquel for allergies so hopefully that will help her. I never heard of it but my vet said he has seen good results.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to hear Bob and Casey have been sick this week, good to hear they are feeling better. 

Great job Casey girl!

Love the second picture, too cute!


----------



## jennretz

*Bob and his new sister Casey!*

Love the pictures and hope they both are on the mend soon. Duke is on Apoquel for his allergies and it gave him relief very quickly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sorry to hear Bob and Casey have been sick this week, good to hear they are feeling better.
> 
> Great job Casey girl!
> 
> Love the second picture, too cute!


They are definitely feeling better than they have been but don't have the energy they normally have. I was so proud of her in the vets office, I want her to be able to greet other dogs and this puppy she met today gave me a lot of hope that she can one day be comfortable to just stand near another dog and be okay. That second picture I was trying to get one of Bob but I guess she wanted to play or didn't want me to take a picture lol 



jennretz said:


> Love the pictures and hope they both are on the mend soon. Duke is on Apoquel for his allergies and it gave him relief very quickly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm happy to hear that duke is doing good on apoquel, I wasn't sure about it but I trust my vet and hope she gets some relief soon


----------



## lexie_bushey

We have had some pretty hot days and already had a heat wave. So the pups have been spending days at the pond which they don't mind. They have been enjoying running in and out of the water. Their new collars came in and they are better than I expected, it's been a couple weeks and Casey hasn't broken it yet! She is also doing great on the apoquel, she is a new dog no hives and itching a lot less. Bob is Bob, he is my goofy boy who is still doing awesome, running around and playing with Casey any chance he gets.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They both look great, great to hear the apoquel is helping Casey. 


Bob's riding in style here, it's as if he's saying "come on Casey, time to get out of the water and into the truck." Let's go!


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> They both look great, great to hear the apoquel is helping Casey.
> 
> 
> Bob's riding in style here, it's as if he's saying "come on Casey, time to get out of the water and into the truck." Let's go!


He loves the truck and knows when you say want to go to the pond! After swimming he has to get dried off and put in the truck first since he is the more difficult one!


----------



## lexie_bushey

It has been a little but since I last updated. Everything seems to be going really good with the pups. We have had some really humid days lately so that means a morning walk if we are lucky and limited time outside which the pups aren't happy about. But they do like the fact they are going to the pond a lot more. Casey has had a few set backs with being around other dogs, we went on a walk and my neighbors golden jumped the fence and went after Casey, then my other neighbors pit bull teases Casey when she is in the yard. My neighbors don't like us to much so as much as I try to talk to them about it they could care less. Bob continues to do well and bug Casey any chance he gets. I have been looking for places to take them during the week to drain some energy and maybe get Casey to meet some dogs that don't try to attack her. But my two are happy being together and that's what matters so I'm not going to force her to have other dog friends


----------



## SandyK

Thanks for the update! Why does it seem like dogs know and take advantage of other dogs who are scared? At least Casey and Bob have a great bond!!:smile2:


----------



## lexie_bushey

SandyK said:


> Thanks for the update! Why does it seem like dogs know and take advantage of other dogs who are scared? At least Casey and Bob have a great bond!!


I don't know why other dogs do this. We just came back from our morning walk and the golden was out with his owner, the golden was barking at Casey and Bob but Casey just kept walking, she kept looking back at the dog but didn't bark. The goldens owner told me that I should bring Casey over to play with his dog and I said no. His dog came after her a couple times now and his response was to put them in a yard together, that is a bad idea and I'm not letting it happen


----------



## lexie_bushey

Everything with Bob and Casey seem to be going well. Besides the neighbor dog issues, things with them are pretty good. Casey did have a set back with her allergies so my vet took her off the apoquel and we are now trying cytopoint which so hopefully give her some relief. The only downfall to this medicine is she has to go to the vet once a month which she hates my poor girl hides under chairs the whole time. I'm thinking of bringing Bob in for her next visit to see if that gives her some confidence. We got a new pet store near us so the pups got some new toys one being a kong wubba which seems to be Bob's favorite he plays fetch with it for hours and even beats Casey to it! If I would of know he would like this toy I would have gotten him one a long time ago!


----------



## jennretz

your crew is just beautiful


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Poor Casey, I used to take my boy in as moral support for my Bridge girl when she had to go to the Vet, it helped. She was calmer but still didn't like going. I hope Casey's allergies will be better with the new meds. 

That's great Bob is enjoying the Kong Wubba, I can picture him playing with it. 

Enjoyed the pictures of Bob and Casey, they're great, they both look so happy.....


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> your crew is just beautiful


Thank you! I got really lucky with these two! Your two are also adorable! 



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Poor Casey, I used to take my boy in as moral support for my Bridge girl when she had to go to the Vet, it helped. She was calmer but still didn't like going. I hope Casey's allergies will be better with the new meds.
> 
> That's great Bob is enjoying the Kong Wubba, I can picture him playing with it.
> 
> Enjoyed the pictures of Bob and Casey, they're great, they both look so happy.....


I'm hoping this new medicine works too, there aren't a lot more options if it doesn't, my vet said we could desensitize her to her allergies but it a mixture you spray in the face and mouth and I can't do that to her. It took her awhile to bond with us so if I spray something in her face I think it would make her not trust me as much. I will have to get some pictures of Bob and his new toy, he is so cute running around with it. I'm thinking of stocking up on them in case it breaks I can have another on hand for him


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They are so cute together!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Just got to spend a couple hours at the pond, we haven't had time to take the pups for about a month and they were so happy to back there. We will have to try to get back there a couple more times before it gets to cold. Both pups are doing great. Bob had a couple set backs with hurting his front leg but after a day of rest and an anti inflammatory he is back to his old self. His birthday is the end of the month so i have to go get some new toys for him and casey. Casey had her second cytopoint shot yesterday and it is doing great for her allergies but my poor girl still hates the vet. We wanted to bring bob in with us but he had fell so he had to stay home and rest. Casey did okay at the but we had a 45 minute wait so she was stressed out by the time she had to get her shot, she was very on edge.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Bob and Casey had a good time at the pond. Also happy to hear new medicine is helping Casey!!:smile2:


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob has seemed to have found his inner puppy. He may have turned 11 on Sept 28th but he seems to think he turned 1 by the way he is acting. He runs around with his new toy moose that he got and is running around the yard with Casey. We had a bit of a scare with Casey on saturday, her eye was swollen and had discharge coming from it so luckily my vet squeezed us in 20 minutes before they closed. It was determined that it was caused by her allergies so she was given her cytopoint shot and once it kicked in she was so much better. With the cooler weather here the pups and I have been going down the trails by the house and its great for them to burn energy bob gets to run off leash and casey gets her leash and bobs leash attached together so she can have some freedom but cant run away. And of course some pictures of the pups and one of Casey's eye after the vet appointment


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wanted to post some photos of the trail walks that we do every day now. Bob and Casey have been getting about 3 1/2 miles a day. They both seem to enjoy sniffing everything and just running up and down the trails. Bob is able to run off leash while casey has to be on one but i attach her leash to bobs so it gives her a bit of length to run. They both seem to enjoy these walks and we will continue to as long as the weather stays nice.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really great to hear how well Bob is doing, he looks so great and so happy. 
Good to hear Casey's eye problem cleared up so quickly. 

Really enjoy seeing pictures of Bob and Casey and hearing about their adventures. They're so cute together and have so much fun.


----------



## lexie_bushey

This has been a rough couple days for Casey, she had a really bad allergic reaction to what we think is her dog food to where her lip swelled up so bad so she is on prednisone for a few days and now we have to find a new food for her till i find one she is eating bobs but its senior so she shouldn't stay on it. Bob is doing great we did have to put a rug in the living room so he can get up a little easier but he seems to be enjoying the rug by rolling across it. And of course some pictures of the pups. The first one is of Casey and her swollen lip.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Aww Poor Casey, hope she's doing better soon and you're able to find a food that works for her. 

Great pictures of Bob and Casey, I think Bob has got to be the happiest boy I've ever seen. He's always smiling......


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Aww Poor Casey, hope she's doing better soon and you're able to find a food that works for her.
> 
> Great pictures of Bob and Casey, I think Bob has got to be the happiest boy I've ever seen. He's always smiling......


She seems to be doing a lot better, the medicine is making a difference. I looked up a few foods that may work. My vet mentioned that it can take 3-5 weeks for food allergies so if i think something is working it may not. And bob does always seem to happy no matter what is going on I look at him and cant help bit smile, he is definitely a special boy


----------



## u0643262

Thank you for rescuing. I am sure many have seen this but I saw this on pinterest and thought it truly relates to your story.


----------



## zeyadeen

Casey and Bob are adorable, happy for you


----------



## lexie_bushey

u0643262 said:


> Thank you for rescuing. I am sure many have seen this but I saw this on pinterest and thought it truly relates to your story.


Thank you for that I have never seen that. When I rescued her two and a half years ago I had so many doubts with losing my other dog only a month before we got Casey but it was one of the greatest things I've done. 



zeyadeen said:


> Casey and Bob are adorable, happy for you


Thank you I'm very lucky to have these two! And their bond is amazing


----------



## lexie_bushey

The weather has gotten colder so the pups are bummed that they are stuck inside. They went from getting 2 walks a day to getting one. I still haven't found a food for Casey, I tried nutro wild frontier and she did okay on it but not okay Enough to stay on it. I went to petco and tractor supply and read the ingredient list on every bag of food at these places and we are very limited on food options for her. A new pet store was just built so i bought a bag of their brand of food after my friend had great success with her dog so im hoping for the same results with casey. Bob has turned into my little trouble maker. He has taken toys toys from Casey and with pester her to get her to play. These two also got new collars and bob was walking around all proud after he got it put on.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I hope the food works for Casey, sorry you're having so much trouble find one that works. 

Can't help but smile reading about how Bob has become a trouble maker, too cute.


----------



## jennretz

Love the pictures. Hope you find a food that works. I'm experimenting as well with Duke with rabbit. Not sure if it's working - he seems itchy to me.


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Love the pictures. Hope you find a food that works. I'm experimenting as well with Duke with rabbit. Not sure if it's working - he seems itchy to me.


We are trying venison right now she really likes it but I have to see if her stomach handles it. I did the math the other day and Casey has been on 13 foods in her 2 1/2 years of life and every one had to be switched because of an allergic reaction and only two had to be switched because it was puppy food. If this food doesnt work i don't know what to try next so I'm hoping this works the only plus is this new pet store they have people who are nutritionists so they can help if need be


----------



## SandyK

Hope new food works for Casey. You made me laugh saying Bob was becoming a trouble maker!!:grin2:


----------



## jennretz

I’ll keep checking back. I’m in the process of switching Duke to Stella and Chewy’s Rabbit. His stools have definitely improved and he hasn’t been urpy. It’s hard to say whether he’s itching more though. He’s alway somewhat itchy. He’s also Vitamin D deficient. We start supplements when it arrives.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

SandyK said:


> Hope new food works for Casey. You made me laugh saying Bob was becoming a trouble maker!!


So far so good with the new food and Bob is definitely a character casey dropped her bone and he ran over and grabbed it before she even had a chance




jennretz said:


> I?ll keep checking back. I?m in the process of switching Duke to Stella and Chewy?s Rabbit. His stools have definitely improved and he hasn?t been urpy. It?s hard to say whether he?s itching more though. He?s alway somewhat itchy. He?s also Vitamin D deficient. We start supplements when it arrives.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't think i have heard of that food. She is seems to be doing good on the food we have now which is called performatrin ultra limited sweet potato & venison. But i also just found out about a venison shortage so im not sure if I should change again or not


----------



## lexie_bushey

Happy thanksgiving to everyone in the U.S. before I have to leave the pups and go spend time with my family, my brother and i decided to take them to the soccer fields for a run and to say they had fun is probably an understatement. Poor Casey thought she was going to the vet when i put her in the car and she started to shake but once we got to where we were going she got very excited she has only been once but i will have to take them more the enjoyment on her face was so worth it. Bob had a blast he did over do it a little and is now a little stiff but he will be fine once his anti inflammatory kicks in. I hate to leave them but i have to. And of course some pictures from their time at the field.


----------



## Olympia

Awww...she is so adorable!!


----------



## Wendy427

Love your updates! What a fun time for the pups


----------



## lexie_bushey

Olympia said:


> Awww...she is so adorable!!


Thank you! She definitely is and has the personality to go along with it! 





Wendy427 said:


> Love your updates! What a fun time for the pups


Thank you! I love sharing updates. My family arent dog people so its nice to share with people who like dogs lol. And it was a lot of fun we went back and to see how happy Casey is makes it worth it and Bob will fetch his ball for hours if i let him when we go


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob and Casey have enjoyed the last few days of nice weather for awhile. We are supposed to be getting snow tomorrow which bob does love but he hates that when its cold and i cut back on walks. Casey is very content laying under a blanket or sitting by the heater on cold days. We just got our Christmas tree so the pups have been curious about it because this year we decided on a real tree. Casey has been on her new food for about 3 weeks now and she seems to be doing really well on it no hives, she's not itchy or stinky. Her outdoor allergies seem to not be bad right now so we are pushing back her cytopoint shot and hoping there will be no flair up. Bob and Casey also got their matching bandanas and sat in front of the tree for their yearly Christmas photo which I love taking. And of course some photos of the pups. The first one is their Christmas photo!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Your tree looks beautiful, the pups look so festive in their bandanas. 
Glad to hear Casey's doing well on her food and her allergies are better. 

Bob looks really great and happy as always. 
Enjoyed the pictures and your update.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Your tree looks beautiful, the pups look so festive in their bandanas.
> Glad to hear Casey's doing well on her food and her allergies are better.
> 
> Bob looks really great and happy as always.
> Enjoyed the pictures and your update.


Thank you! I actually love the tree this year but we did lose two ornaments to Bob's tail when he went running by. This year I really wanted the bandanas for them and bob loves his but casey never wore one before so she tried to eat it. I am hoping the allergies die down for the winter and she can get relief without having to get a shot. Bob is definitely still doing great but he does get mad at me if he doesn't get his two walks a day!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Took bob to the vet this morning for vomiting. He couldn't even hold water down. The vet ran bloodwork and discovered he has pancreatitis. Im glad i called the vet. He is on medication for 10 days there is 5 or 6 different pills that he will need. They also put him on royal canine gi food wet and dry. If he doesnt get better within a week my boy has to go back for x rays. Hopefully this all resolves soon I just dont know how or why he got this.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, poor guy! Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Rundlemtn

lexie_bushey said:


> Took bob to the vet this morning for vomiting. He couldn't even hold water down. The vet ran bloodwork and discovered he has pancreatitis. Im glad i called the vet. He is on medication for 10 days there is 5 or 6 different pills that he will need. They also put him on royal canine gi food wet and dry. If he doesnt get better within a week my boy has to go back for x rays. Hopefully this all resolves soon I just dont know how or why he got this.


So sorry to hear! I hope he will be OK. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## jennretz

Sending good thoughts Bobs way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Aww, poor guy! Hope he feels better soon!





3Pebs3 said:


> lexie_bushey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took bob to the vet this morning for vomiting. He couldn't even hold water down. The vet ran bloodwork and discovered he has pancreatitis. Im glad i called the vet. He is on medication for 10 days there is 5 or 6 different pills that he will need. They also put him on royal canine gi food wet and dry. If he doesnt get better within a week my boy has to go back for x rays. Hopefully this all resolves soon I just dont know how or why he got this.
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear! I hope he will be OK. Fingers crossed!!
Click to expand...




jennretz said:


> Sending good thoughts Bobs way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you guys! He is doing okay right now. He has been sleeping for the past half hour. But he isn't to happy about not being able to eat today or drink a lot water. I have to give him meds in a few minutes which takes about 40 minutes to give him. Then tomorrow we get to start giving him food which has to be broken into 4 meals a day.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm sorry Bob isn't feeling well. I hope the meds and prescription food helps him feel better soon.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm sorry Bob isn't feeling well. I hope the meds and prescription food helps him feel better soon.


Thank you. He just had his meds and seems a little better than early no vomiting since this morning. The poor boy just wants to eat but has to wait till tomorrow morning


----------



## jennretz

Smaller frequent meals are the way to go when recovering from an upset tummy. Hope tomorrow brings a better day


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Smaller frequent meals are the way to go when recovering from an upset tummy. Hope tomorrow brings a better day


He will be getting 4 meals a day for a minimum of two weeks. He is on royal canine gi wet food and dry food that i have to mix. He picked a good time to be sick since I just finished my fall semester and can be home with him. He does have his energy back which is good he just keeps giving me a look and looking at his bowel.


----------



## jennretz

lexie_bushey said:


> He will be getting 4 meals a day for a minimum of two weeks. He is on royal canine gi wet food and dry food that i have to mix. He picked a good time to be sick since I just finished my fall semester and can be home with him. He does have his energy back which is good he just keeps giving me a look and looking at his bowel.


Oh that look is so hard to withstand and I think Goldens have perfected it! Hang in there and give him an ear rub for me. We're sending good vibes from Chicago.


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> lexie_bushey said:
> 
> 
> 
> He will be getting 4 meals a day for a minimum of two weeks. He is on royal canine gi wet food and dry food that i have to mix. He picked a good time to be sick since I just finished my fall semester and can be home with him. He does have his energy back which is good he just keeps giving me a look and looking at his bowel.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that look is so hard to withstand and I think Goldens have perfected it! Hang in there and give him an ear rub for me. We're sending good vibes from Chicago.
Click to expand...

It is very hard especially when i fed Casey and his bowl was empty. And thank you i definitely will give an him an extra ear rub!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob is doing lot better today. He has had about 3 doses of meds and 4 little meals of food. He was so happy to eat this morning. He has played with his toys and seems to have his energy back. We are still taking it day by day and following every instruction that the vet gave us. But I'm hopefully that he will get better within the two weeks.


----------



## Rundlemtn

lexie_bushey said:


> Bob is doing lot better today. He has had about 3 doses of meds and 4 little meals of food. He was so happy to eat this morning. He has played with his toys and seems to have his energy back. We are still taking it day by day and following every instruction that the vet gave us. But I'm hopefully that he will get better within the two weeks.


Good to hear


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great news, he looks much happier today too. 
Hope he continues to do well.


----------



## jennretz

He looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

3Pebs3 said:


> lexie_bushey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob is doing lot better today. He has had about 3 doses of meds and 4 little meals of food. He was so happy to eat this morning. He has played with his toys and seems to have his energy back. We are still taking it day by day and following every instruction that the vet gave us. But I'm hopefully that he will get better within the two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear
Click to expand...




CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great news, he looks much happier today too.
> Hope he continues to do well.





jennretz said:


> He looks good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you guys! He is definitely happier today. We are still taking it easy but may try a walk tomorrow but today was just a walk around in the snow in the yard. He does seem to get tired kind of quick but its only been a day so hopefully he just keeps getting better.


----------



## SandyK

Good thoughts sent your way for Bob to get well!! Glad you are seeing improvement on meds.


----------



## lexie_bushey

SandyK said:


> Good thoughts sent your way for Bob to get well!! Glad you are seeing improvement on meds.


Thank you for the good thoughts. He is definitely improving and loves the 4 meals a day i think he just wishes it was a full bowl every time instead of a 1/2 of cup of wet and dry food. Here is a photo of him waiting patiently for his food this morning


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He is such a handsome guy! I'm so glad he is feeling better.


----------



## jennretz

I love that snowy face


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Brinkleythegolden said:


> He is such a handsome guy! I'm so glad he is feeling better.


Thank you!


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> I love that snowy face
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too! I love his facial expressions too


----------



## lexie_bushey

Need some more good thoughts for Bob. He will be staying at the vets office all day today and not sure if it will be over night or not. He was refusing to eat, panting heavy, trying to lay outside but can't lay for long. So I don't know if its pain or what but my vet wanted him in as soon as possible


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, I hope he's okay! Good thoughts coming for Bob! Fingers and paws crossed that he will be back home soon!


----------



## cwag

I am sorry Bob's not feeling well today. I hope they can find something to make him feel better, poor sweetie.


----------



## jennretz

More good thoughts for Bob! Hope you're getting updates and that everything is ok. Pancreatitis can be tough.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm sorry to hear this, sending good thoughts and prayers for Bob.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Aww, I hope he's okay! Good thoughts coming for Bob! Fingers and paws crossed that he will be back home soon!





cwag said:


> I am sorry Bob's not feeling well today. I hope they can find something to make him feel better, poor sweetie.





jennretz said:


> More good thoughts for Bob! Hope you're getting updates and that everything is ok. Pancreatitis can be tough.





CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm sorry to hear this, sending good thoughts and prayers for Bob.


Thank you all! The vet just called me and his x rays looked normal, he is on fluids for now but she thinks he was in a lot of pain and the pain med wasn't working so he will be sent home with more. He gets to come after 5 today. So now the waiting till he can come home just 3 more hours. The vet did say he was pretty perky in the observation pen and getting a lot of attention from the techs


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear the x-rays look normal, I know that's a relief for you. 

Good to hear he's perky too and getting lots of attention. 


I know you and Casey will take good care of him.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great to hear the x-rays look normal, I know that's a relief for you.
> 
> Good to hear he's perky too and getting lots of attention.
> 
> 
> I know you and Casey will take good care of him.


Its a big relief that the x rays are normal. Casey and i cant wait for him to get home she is definitely lost without him and I am too


----------



## KKaren

Been following along and glad to hear that Bob's xrays are normal and that he's coming home. Hugs to both your pups.


----------



## lexie_bushey

KKaren said:


> Been following along and glad to hear that Bob's xrays are normal and that he's coming home. Hugs to both your pups.


Thank you! Casey and i have to wait 1 more hour till I can go get him and bring him home


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aw, I'm glad he's going to be ok. It's so hard to wait when you just want your baby home.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Casey is ready to go get her brother!!!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob is home and is definitely better. They pumped him full of fluids. They left the catheter in incase he needs fluids tomorrow but either way we go back tomorrow for fluids or to have it removed. I did get a lecture from one of the techs which I didnt appreciate she kept asking what he got into to get pancreatitis and i said he is not a dog to just eat something but she didn't believe me and told me I need to be watching him every time he is outside because it only takes a second for him to eat something. I explained that he doesnt go outside without me but she just kept saying I didn't watch him. But I'm happy to have bob back home with me and he seems to be doing better and that's all i care about


----------



## jennretz

He looks so good and I'm glad he's back home with you. These guys can be so crafty! I still have no idea how Duke got a hold of the fabric that he ended up with the partial obstruction. I watch him like a hawk, but he still had it in him. Hope he continues to do well.


----------



## lexie_bushey

I took Bob this morning to get his catheter out! He is doing pretty good today. I did think he wasnt do well when he didn't want to eat but it turns out he only wanted the dry kibble and not the wet food. After he went to the bet to have the catheter removed we went to petvalu and let him pick out a new toy. He was so cute walking down the toy isle and finally grabbed a stuff alligator made by Kong. He is a little tired from our outing so he is now taking a nap with his new toy!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Merry Christmas from Bob and Casey! This year we actually have snow on Christmas so we spend some of the day outside for them to run around! Bob is feeling a lot better and seems to be back to his old self playing with Casey and stealing her toys! Casey seems to love having her playmate back and we are all so happy Bob is getting better. He has 2 more doses of meds then bland diet without meds for a few days then I can start mixing in his regular food.


----------



## jennretz

So glad Bob is continuing to do well! He looks very happy. Merry Christmas to you, Bob and Casey!


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> So glad Bob is continuing to do well! He looks very happy. Merry Christmas to you, Bob and Casey!


Thank you he is doing so much better! Merry Christmas to you, Duke and Charlie!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Merry Christmas to you all. 
Bob looks great and really happy. 
Hope he continues to do well.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Merry Christmas to you all.
> Bob looks great and really happy.
> Hope he continues to do well.


Thank you! Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## SandyK

Glad Bob is doing better!! I hope you had a wonderful Christmas and a Happy New Year!!


----------



## jennretz

Checking in to see how Bob is doing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

SandyK said:


> Glad Bob is doing better!! I hope you had a wonderful Christmas and a Happy New Year!!


Thank you hope you did as well!


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Checking in to see how Bob is doing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bob is doing a lot better and back to himself. We are going to switch his food once I do more research on different foods. I don't know if his food caused the pancreatitis or not but I think I will feel better if he eats something else. He is mad we haven't been able to go on walks because the temperature have been in the negatives the past few days with 6-12 inches of snow coming tomorrow but he may be able to play in the snow for a bit if it's not to cold.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Bob is doing so much better, he looks great! 

I am guessing something he ate caused the pancreatitis and it's not from his food unless the formulation was changed. Good luck finding a new food that works for him. 

Hope it warms up for you soon, my boy is bored from being cooped up in the house too. We won't be above freezing until Sunday-we've had a week of these temps which is not normal for us and we have snow coming in this afternoon through tomorrow. Again not normal for us......


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great to hear Bob is doing so much better, he looks great!
> 
> I am guessing something he ate caused the pancreatitis and it's not from his food unless the formulation was changed. Good luck finding a new food that works for him.
> 
> Hope it warms up for you soon, my boy is bored from being cooped up in the house too. We won't be above freezing until Sunday-we've had a week of these temps which is not normal for us and we have snow coming in this afternoon through tomorrow. Again not normal for us......


It could be from something he ate my dad is known for giving both dogs whatever food he has in his hand. So it's a possibility that bob got to much of something and got sick but its also possible from his food and I think I worry to much so I would feel better changing it.
Bob and Casey have definitely been bored being cooped up to they are used to 3 miles a day and right now haven't had any the past few days before it was cold and we could do 5 minute walks but it just got worse we normally don't see this weather till next month. Living in Ct, we are used to this crazy New England weather and I don't mind the cold but hate when its to cold and can't do much with the dogs. 
Hope it warms up for you guys too!


----------



## jennretz

I can't let Charlie out too much in this cold with his shaved leg and only the undercoat growing back in. I won't even walk Duke in this weather; we've been below zero. So Charlie is getting 5-7 minute "walks" in the house and Duke and I play fetch in the upstairs hallways 2-3 times a day. Duke's going to daycare today though. Too many lowkey days in a row for him and it becomes challenging LOL.

I love that picture of Bob in the snow. He's definitely feeling better by how he looks...


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> I can't let Charlie out too much in this cold with his shaved leg and only the undercoat growing back in. I won't even walk Duke in this weather; we've been below zero. So Charlie is getting 5-7 minute "walks" in the house and Duke and I play fetch in the upstairs hallways 2-3 times a day. Duke's going to daycare today though. Too many lowkey days in a row for him and it becomes challenging LOL.
> 
> I love that picture of Bob in the snow. He's definitely feeling better by how he looks...


We play fetch in the house too but Bob really loves his walks so he gets in a funk and wants to go in and out of the house every 10 minutes. With this cold weather Casey is very content to stay inside and lay under a blanket she hates being cold. We have been painting a couple of rooms in the house and ran out of paint so I'm thinking when we go to get more the dogs may go with us to home depot to walk around and there is a petco on the side of it to take them to. Anything to drain their energy would be great right now lol


----------



## lexie_bushey

Today is Casey's birthday its crazy to think my little girl is 3 years old today! It doesnt seem possible that she is 3 it still feels like we just brought her home. I hope she wanted snow for her birthday since we got 16 inches yesterday. Once I'm done shoveling this mess i will have to run out to petco and get her a new toy and some treats! Bob and Casey have been running in and out all morning in the snow but only last about 5 minutes because of how cold it is. But she will definitely be spoiled today. And i know I said it a few times but its crazy to think she is 3 years old today!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 3rd Birthday Casey, looks like you are having fun in the snow.

Have fun celebrating your special day.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy 3rd Birthday to Casey!


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 3rd Birthday Casey, looks like you are having fun in the snow.
> 
> Have fun celebrating your special day.


Thank you! she definitely likes the snow but its so cold she isn't out there to long



Brinkleythegolden said:


> Happy 3rd Birthday to Casey!


Thank you! Still can't believe she is 3


----------



## jennretz

Happy 3rd Birthday Casey! You look like you're having lots of fun in the snow with your brother


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Happy 3rd Birthday Casey! You look like you're having lots of fun in the snow with your brother


Thank you! She just came inside from the snow and is now curled up under a blanket!


----------



## jennretz

That photo is priceless


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> That photo is priceless
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! She loves to cuddle so I put a pillow on my lap for her head and give her a blanket and she is so happy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Casey's adorable, she and Bob are a great match and so cute together.


----------



## jennretz

lexie_bushey said:


> Thank you! She loves to cuddle so I put a pillow on my lap for her head and give her a blanket and she is so happy


I love how much you love Bob and Casey. You take such good care of both of them


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Casey's adorable, she and Bob are a great match and so cute together.


They are definitely a great match I haven't had two dogs with such a bond like these two do!


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> lexie_bushey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! She loves to cuddle so I put a pillow on my lap for her head and give her a blanket and she is so happy
> 
> 
> 
> I love how much you love Bob and Casey. You take such good care of both of them
Click to expand...

Thank you! They are my life, im lucky to have them. Everything I do is for them. Being a college student im lucky to be able to be with them so much. It will be hard when i do my internship at the end of the year but they are my first priority always. I went to petco yesterday to get them a few toys and they are happy!


----------



## SandyK

Happy belated birthday Casey!! Glad you and Bob got some new toys to play with!!:grin2:


----------



## lexie_bushey

SandyK said:


> Happy belated birthday Casey!! Glad you and Bob got some new toys to play with!!


Thank you! They both love their new toys. Casey was napping and Bob took all the new toys and played with each one while growling at the toys then rolling on them lol.


----------



## lexie_bushey

The weather today hit 50 degrees today so the pups got to play outside in the mud. Bob is back to his normal goofy self after having pancreatitis i had considered changing his food but after looking at the bag i realized that it was the adult version of his food because the store didnt have the senior one and he needed food so he is back on the right food because he did do well on it and I think i was just paranoid with him getting sick. He is finally at his ideal weight at 67 pounds. Casey is my little troublemaker and with her being 3 she is still causing trouble. She slipped out of her harness the other day so her new one came in today and hopefully this one works. She is still leash reactive and i found a training class that i think we will do in the late spring or summer its a high distraction class to help her be less reactive on leash and in public places. Im pretty excited to so a class with her and hoping then she can go a lot more places and not be so stressed out.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I’m so glad Bob is feeling better.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Brinkleythegolden said:


> I’m so glad Bob is feeling better.


Thank you! Im so glad to have him back to his normal self!


----------



## lexie_bushey

The past few days we had 50 degree weather so the dogs were going on 4 miles walks and playing outside. On our walks Casey has decided that she doesn't want to walk and jumps into my arms do I end up carrying a 60 pound dog down the street till we get to a certain point where she wants to walk again. I dont know if something is scaring her or what but its the same spot everytime. Bob just happily walks on the side of us. And today we got hit with a few inches of snow even though it was supposed to be a dusting so bob was outside with me all morning while I shoveled and Casey watched from the window she didn't want to come out so bob and I spent a little time together just me and him which i loved. He is still so full of energy running around playing. Once Casey finally came outside they both ran around the yard having fun till their feet got cold. They are both now sound asleep Casey on the side of me on the couch and bob by feet till they are ready to go outside again!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I love reading the adventures of Casey and Bob.


----------



## jennretz

Wonderful pictures. Casey is lucky to have a mama who can carry all 60 lbs of her


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I love reading the adventures of Casey and Bob.


Im glad you like reading about them i love sharing their stories


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Wonderful pictures. Casey is lucky to have a mama who can carry all 60 lbs of her


Thank you! She's lucky she's cute cause she does get kind of heavy and all the laughs we get from people driving by but I do love this dog so I dont mind to much. Its just weird how all of a sudden she doesn't want to walk


----------



## jennretz

lexie_bushey said:


> Thank you! She's lucky she's cute cause she does get kind of heavy and all the laughs we get from people driving by but I do love this dog so I dont mind to much. Its just weird how all of a sudden she doesn't want to walk


If it's only in a certain spot, I'd look closely at the ground - maybe there's salt or something that is bothering her pads...


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> lexie_bushey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! She's lucky she's cute cause she does get kind of heavy and all the laughs we get from people driving by but I do love this dog so I dont mind to much. Its just weird how all of a sudden she doesn't want to walk
> 
> 
> 
> If it's only in a certain spot, I'd look closely at the ground - maybe there's salt or something that is bothering her pads...
Click to expand...

Didn't think of that I will check.. i carry her for about 1/4 of the walk and its always the same time in every walk that she does this. I walk her with bob because she is more confident with him and nothing seems to bother him. But I will maybe walk by myself and see if there is something that could be on the sidewalks


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob and Casey have been able to be outside a lot more lately the temperature has been in the 50s the past few days even though we got about 8 inches of snow last night but it has melted pretty quick. Bob has been my bratty dog lately i work a few nights a week so im not wanting to be up at 7 when he wants to be. Bob has figured out how to open my curtains so light comes through the windows and when I look at him, he is sitting with a stuffed animal in his mouth wagging his tail waiting for me to get up to feed him and take him for his morning walk. Casey has not liked walks recently she went from wanting to be carried to not wanting that or to even move. She stands with her tail between her legs and starts shaking. Im not sure what made her like this but the only one to get her out of it is Bob. He goes over and starts licking her head. I don't know if she finds this comforting or annoying but she starts walking again. I've tried leaving her home but she wants to go. Ive tried changing her harness, walking her on a collar and walking her alone and she still does the same thing. I hope I can get her to enjoy walks again soon especially with the nice weather coming


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bob is such a silly boy. 

I'm sorry to hear about Casey not wanting to walk, did something happen one time?
So cute Bob comforts her.....


----------



## jennretz

Love the update. Maybe try a different route if you haven’t already? High value treats saved only for walks???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bob is such a silly boy.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about Casey not wanting to walk, did something happen one time?
> So cute Bob comforts her.....


Bob is definitely a goofball. As far as i know nothing has happened on a walk with her. I am the only who takes them, I dont trust anyone else to. It does amaze me how bob gives her comfort. I just wish she was comfortable enough to enjoy walks like she used to. 





jennretz said:


> Love the update. Maybe try a different route if you haven’t already? High value treats saved only for walks???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have done a couple different ones and same reaction there aren't to many to try. I could may be try a high value treat she doesn't really take treats anywhere but home it is possible that i haven't found her high value treat yet


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

> Bob is definitely a goofball. As far as i know nothing has happened on a walk with her. I am the only who takes them, I dont trust anyone else to. It does amaze me how bob gives her comfort. I just wish she was comfortable enough to enjoy walks like she used to.


I had something similar happen with my Bridge girl. She was a former puppy mill momma girl, her safe place was our house and the yard. She did great in both, take her out of her comfort zone and she struggled. She made a lot of progress though and I was able to take her to a lot of places, over for walks on the main beach etc. 

What I know about her background was she had spent her entire first 2 years in a cage or kennel, she couldn't stand up, had never been out of it, felt the grass, been in a house, in a car, so many things. 

To make a long story short, I kept working with her and she got where she enjoyed going for walks when I walked her with her big brother. One day there was a house down the street from me having their cement driveway being poured. We were walking on the other side of the street across from the house, they had not started the work yet. There was a worker standing by his truck waiting for the rest of the crew to arrive. I said hi to him, nothing more, he didn't even speak, just nodded his head. 

From what I know about her background, she had been abused physically and verbally by a male, a tall male who spoke loud. 

After walking by this guy this day, she started refusing to go for walks or if you could get her to go for walks, she would only go down maybe one or two houses before this house that was getting the driveway poured that day. 

Something about this guy triggered something that had happened to her in the past-similar smell, his build, the truck, who knows exactly what caused it...... she wanted to go for walks but she was just too scared. It was heartbreaking..... she did fine if I took her out to the walking trails or over to the main beach, but she would no longer walk down the street.

I continued to work with her, then she got sick and I had to let her go...


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bob is definitely a goofball. As far as i know nothing has happened on a walk with her. I am the only who takes them, I dont trust anyone else to. It does amaze me how bob gives her comfort. I just wish she was comfortable enough to enjoy walks like she used to.
> 
> 
> 
> I had something similar happen with my Bridge girl. She was a former puppy mill momma girl, her safe place was our house and the yard. She did great in both, take her out of her comfort zone and she struggled. She made a lot of progress though and I was able to take her to a lot of places, over for walks on the main beach etc.
> 
> What I know about her background was she had spent her entire first 2 years in a cage or kennel, she couldn't stand up, had never been out of it, felt the grass, been in a house, in a car, so many things.
> 
> To make a long story short, I kept working with her and she got where she enjoyed going for walks when I walked her with her big brother. One day there was a house down the street from me having their cement driveway being poured. We were walking on the other side of the street across from the house, they had not started the work yet. There was a worker standing by his truck waiting for the rest of the crew to arrive. I said hi to him, nothing more, he didn't even speak, just nodded his head.
> 
> From what I know about her background, she had been abused physically and verbally by a male, a tall male who spoke loud.
> 
> After walking by this guy this day, she started refusing to go for walks or if you could get her to go for walks, she would only go down maybe one or two houses before this house that was getting the driveway poured that day.
> 
> Something about this guy triggered something that had happened to her in the past...... she wanted to go for walks but she was just too scared. It was heartbreaking..... she did fine if I took her out to the walking trails or over to the main beach, but she would no longer walk down the street.
> 
> I continued to work with her, then she got sick and I had to let her go...
Click to expand...

I do live near a working mill and the trailer trucks do scare her so we try to avoid going that way as much as possible. And we walk by where there is school bus training and she has been okay with the school buses after I had talked to the person doing the training and she came over and talked to the dogs and gave them pets now Casey watches and wags her tail when she sees that but she shuts down in a different spot on the walk where this happens there isn't much around. Im not going to give up on her, i can't she deserves so much. When she goes for runs she lights up and is so happy. I just want her to enjoy walks too especially when i cant take her running. She used to like going for walks maybe something did spook her and i didn't notice. She is still very sensitive. I just hate how i can't fix whatever is going on. We do trail walks and shes so happy on those but with the weather being iffy I haven't been able to take her down there.


----------



## jennretz

My Charlie is like this. Don't give up just yet. It's just a puzzle that needs to be worked through. I used to say Charlie wasn't treat motivated - I just wasn't trying the right treats. Now I roast a 3 lb turkey breast once a month and then pull it. I freeze it and bring it out for very scary things/or special things. For him, I used it when he was in the water treadmill at physical therapy. He went from hiding under the table and shaking to walking over to the treadmill so he could get the turkey. It's the only time he gets the turkey. I also found out he likes meatballs. I was taking him to a fearful dog class before I broke my wrist and the instructor introduced him to the meatballs and a snuffle matt. I ended up buying a snuffle matt myself and he loves it. You hide the treats in it and they use their nose to find the treats. It helps to build confidence and it's fun


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> My Charlie is like this. Don't give up just yet. It's just a puzzle that needs to be worked through. I used to say Charlie wasn't treat motivated - I just wasn't trying the right treats. Now I roast a 3 lb turkey breast once a month and then pull it. I freeze it and bring it out for very scary things/or special things. For him, I used it when he was in the water treadmill at physical therapy. He went from hiding under the table and shaking to walking over to the treadmill so he could get the turkey. It's the only time he gets the turkey. I also found out he likes meatballs. I was taking him to a fearful dog class before I broke my wrist and the instructor introduced him to the meatballs and a snuffle matt. I ended up buying a snuffle matt myself and he loves it. You hide the treats in it and they use their nose to find the treats. It helps to build confidence and it's fun


Thanks for this. I have felt a little defeated with all this. She is my first rescue and I sometime feel like i fail her. Im going to check her allergy list and maybe start cooking off some type of meat that she can have. She loves food at home but anywhere else she seems unsure. I've never heard of a snuffle mat it may be worth looking into. She can be confident at home but if i take her to my grandmother's house its a stressor so that may be something fun for her to do there. Come late summer i will be hopefully doing a high distraction class with her to help her when we go out to places.


----------



## jennretz

I understand the feeling of defeat. If it helps, just reshape the expectations a bit - it's not a race. Go at her pace and she'll be happier and so will you. If going to your grandmother's house is too much of a stressor, maybe start smaller and have visitors at your house giving her something high value. She then starts to associate positive things with other folks.

Another thing that's been helpful (and every dog is different) is playing music in the background. I leave soundscapes playing on the tv 24 hours a day. Charlie loves it. The key is finding what works for Casey. You're so patient with her and clearly love her. That's really the only thing that matters. You're not letting her down.


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> I understand the feeling of defeat. If it helps, just reshape the expectations a bit - it's not a race. Go at her pace and she'll be happier and so will you. If going to your grandmother's house is too much of a stressor, maybe start smaller and have visitors at your house giving her something high value. She then starts to associate positive things with other folks.
> 
> Another thing that's been helpful (and every dog is different) is playing music in the background. I leave soundscapes playing on the tv 24 hours a day. Charlie loves it. The key is finding what works for Casey. You're so patient with her and clearly love her. That's really the only thing that matters. You're not letting her down.


Thank you for the advice. That's something I need to remember. She's not used to a lot of this when we first got her I had my other grandmother living with us and had healthcare workers in and out of the house and their rule was dogs had to be locked up so her experience with people in and out of the house was her having to be locked in my room so I tried taking her to family gathers and the stress was a lot so I did stop. I will definitely just start making everything fun and be armed with some high value treats and not be afraid to remove her from the situation if it becomes to much. I guess I was so used to Bob being up for anything that I didn't take into consideration how these situations made Casey stressed.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> Thanks for this. I have felt a little defeated with all this. She is my first rescue and I sometime feel like i fail her. Im going to check her allergy list and maybe start cooking off some type of meat that she can have. She loves food at home but anywhere else she seems unsure. I've never heard of a snuffle mat it may be worth looking into. She can be confident at home but if i take her to my grandmother's house its a stressor so that may be something fun for her to do there. Come late summer i will be hopefully doing a high distraction class with her to help her when we go out to places.



Try not to feel defeated, sometimes conventional methods don't always work, it depends on the dog really. You'll find a way to reach her and a method that works best for her.


----------



## jennretz

It's great that Bob is there as well. Having a confident dog helps the fearful dog  You're doing the right things, asking the right questions. It's not failure to recognize that something isn't working and might need adjusting. That's just smart.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Since I last posted we have had a few successful walks with Casey. So far food hasnt worked but She has this really annoying toy called a babble ball and she shows interest in it all the time doesn't matter where so i decided to take it with us and when she starts shutting down i shake the ball and it starts talking she gets very excited. I gave her the ball and she carried it all the way home and cause she was walking with it ,it kept talking so her tail kept wagging. She did have to put it down to bark at it. But it was the most enjoyment she has had on a walk in awhile. We did a trail walk today and she didn't need the ball for that. She enjoys those a lot more but the issues with those are ticks. It seems like its going to be another bad year for them. I pulled 50 ticks off Bob and 15 off of Casey so i don't know if we will keep doing those. And today was the last nice day for awhile the temperature was close to 70 degrees and tomorrow is a chance of snow so we spent most of the day outside.


----------



## Charliethree

I am reading about your journey with Casey, it has moved me in a way that you cannot know. 'I can't give up on her. ' - she is counting on you to believe in her, and I believe you do, and that you won't give up. It can be frustrating, heart aching, joyful, amazing, wonderful, it will be the most amazing thing you can do, the relationship and level of understanding and compassion, you will gain from living with a fearful dog, is not something books can teach. 

Think of the 'difficulties' as opportunities to learn, the successes, no matter how small, as opportunities to celebrate, and the 'failures' as an opportunity 'try again'. It is the journey that counts, make it the best it can be!! Casey loves you, trusts you, 'believes' in you, and at the end of the day, that is all that matters. Love her for who she and help her be all she can be.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Charliethree said:


> I am reading about your journey with Casey, it has moved me in a way that you cannot know. 'I can't give up on her. ' - she is counting on you to believe in her, and I believe you do, and that you won't give up. It can be frustrating, heart aching, joyful, amazing, wonderful, it will be the most amazing thing you can do, the relationship and level of understanding and compassion, you will gain from living with a fearful dog, is not something books can teach.
> 
> Think of the 'difficulties' as opportunities to learn, the successes, no matter how small, as opportunities to celebrate, and the 'failures' as an opportunity 'try again'. It is the journey that counts, make it the best it can be!! Casey loves you, trusts you, 'believes' in you, and at the end of the day, that is all that matters. Love her for who she and help her be all she can be.


Thank you for this! My relationship with Casey is so different than any other dog i have owned. I did have to take a step and realize that she is Okay with some things but not everything that i do with Bob. Ive also learned to celebrate the little things with her like she did go for a walk took her having her babble ball talking the whole way but it made her happy. Im going to do whatever i can to make her successful and happy. I just need to not get frustrated with the setbacks and be happy with the progress we do make


----------



## Charliethree

A quote that may help to keep things in perspective:

'Your dog is not giving you a hard time, she is having a hard time.'

They are so 'worth it', they really are!


----------



## jennretz

Charliethree said:


> A quote that may help to keep things in perspective:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Your dog is not giving you a hard time, she is having a hard time.'
> 
> 
> 
> They are so 'worth it', they really are!




This quote has helped me on many occasions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Charliethree said:


> A quote that may help to keep things in perspective:
> 
> 'Your dog is not giving you a hard time, she is having a hard time.'
> 
> They are so 'worth it', they really are!


Im definitely going to remember this!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Charliethree said:


> A quote that may help to keep things in perspective:
> 
> 'Your dog is not giving you a hard time, she is having a hard time.'
> 
> They are so 'worth it', they really are!


This is such a profound statement, if you can remember it and put things in perspective, it will help you to help them.


----------



## jennretz

I love that picture of her sleeping with the blanket...melts my heart


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> I love that picture of her sleeping with the blanket...melts my heart


She loves her blankets she has one on each couch just for her. She will hit us with her paw and grunt till we put it on her. And of course at night she has to sleep under the blankets on my bed where she has her own pillow. While bob is very happy to sleep with his toy at the end of the bed.


----------



## jennretz

I just looked at your pictures again and saw the one with Bob and his big old branch. He's so proud of himself


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> I just looked at your pictures again and saw the one with Bob and his big old branch. He's so proud of himself


He was very proud of himself for that one! I was throwing a stick for him to fetch and he came back with that one instead!!


----------



## SandyK

Glad the babble ball worked! You do great with Casey!! Love Bob's big branch!:grin2:


----------



## lexie_bushey

SandyK said:


> Glad the babble ball worked! You do great with Casey!! Love Bob's big branch!/images/GoldenretrieverForum_2016/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


I'm glad it works too it has to be one of the most annoying toys I still don't know why I bought it but she loves it so if she likes to walk with it I just turn up the volume on my headphones lol. He loves that branch I tried to get rid of it when he was done playing with it but he ran and grabbed it so he gets to keep it for now lol


----------



## jennretz

What is this toy? Do you have a picture?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> What is this toy? Do you have a picture?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its called a babble ball i bought it off of chewy.com for a couple dollars it keeps her entertained but I have to be careful cause its plastic and she shoots it across the room. But any movement near it and it talks. So as Casey runs around with it the thing doesnt stop talking lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That looks great.........


----------



## jennretz

I think I need to buy that babble ball lol


----------



## lexie_bushey

Since i last posted walks with casey have gotten a lot better! She is relaxed and happy. We were walking this morning and she had the boxer butt wiggle and a little beagle howl that seems to come out when she is very happy. Bob is also not having to comfort her as much. I still carry her babble ball in case she needs and she has a couple times. And poor bob is fighting an ear infection so he isn't to happy. Luckily because he does get them often my vet has put a few refills on the medicine for him so we were able to get the antibiotics without him being seen since he is not a fan of the vet after being hospitalized for the pancreatitis. But if this medicine doesn't work he will have to be checked. The nice weather is ending today with a snowstorm coming tomorrow. The pups have been able to spend so much time outside which was great to tomorrow them being cooped up. Hopefully this storm is nothing so they can go back to running in and out of the house all day like today.


----------



## jennretz

Love ❤ the photos. I have to let you know that I shared my video of the babble ball with the rescue group I got Charlie from. Two more families have gotten the babble ball! Lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Love ?? the photos. I have to let you know that I shared my video of the babble ball with the rescue group I got Charlie from. Two more families have gotten the babble ball! Lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome! As annoying as the toy is Casey loves it and seems to find comfort in it. She plays with it daily! Hopefully those dogs love it too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Casey is doing better and enjoying the walks. 

Sorry to hear Bob's having trouble with ear infections, poor guy. 
Hope it clears up soon.


----------



## lexie_bushey

We are hiding inside today. Snow started at 4 am this morning and not sure when it is going to stop. We are getting anywhere from 10 to 20 inches of snow. The dogs love to play outside in it but the wind makes it a lot colder than it is. Bobs ear cleared up after a few days of meds so that saved us a vet trip for him. Casey ended up having to go to the vet for her cytopoint shot, she didn't have to go all winter but she got treats that really upset her allergies. That wasn't a good visit for her, she was very anxious and couldn't relax luckily it was a 5 minute wait time but the tech who is new and doesnt know Casey insisted on another tech holding her instead of me which scared Casey even more. I explained to them that her being pulled away from me like they did is not good for her and how sensitive she is and if they would of tried petting her first instead of just quickly giving her a shot she wouldn't have been as scared and as difficult as she was. Hoping we won't deal with these techs next time we have to go. But her walks have been a lot better. We forgot the babble ball one day and she wasn't fully relaxed but kept walking. With Bob with her, she seems to feel safe. Bob still licks her face as we walk but i think we are going in the right direction.


----------



## jennretz

What a great picture of the two of them looking out the window together. You should enter that in the March photo contest.


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> What a great picture of the two of them looking out the window together. You should enter that in the March photo contest.


Didn't think of that! That was when they were waiting for me to get home but i came in a different door they had no idea I was there!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Just came back inside from shoveling the dogs ran out to see the snow and came back in pretty quick because of how deep the snow is already


----------



## jennretz

Oh wow! That is a lot of snow!


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Oh wow! That is a lot of snow!


It is and its still falling. Its supposed to end around 11 tonight and we easily got the 20 inches if not more. I have shoveled about 3 times so far. Casey finally decided that the paths i shoveled for them in the yard was finally good enough to go into. Bob loves it. He has been bunny hopping through it!


----------



## jennretz

You have a gift of capturing great photos of these two. What a friendship they have. It comes through in each of our pictures


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

You sure did get a lot of snow..... 

Poor Casey doesn't look too happy in this picture..


----------



## Anlina

Lexie, your dogs are SO precious!


----------



## SandyK

Great pics as always!! So much snow...stay safe and hope you can have some fun with it!!:smile2:


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> You have a gift of capturing great photos of these two. What a friendship they have. It comes through in each of our pictures


Thank you! I'm just lucky to have dogs who don't mind pictures. But they are truly best friends. Its funny to think back how bob wasn't sure what to do with her now he wants to be with her all the time 



CAROLINA MOM said:


> You sure did get a lot of snow.....
> 
> Poor Casey doesn't look too happy in this picture..


When we first got the snow she wasn't happy and she also hates wearing a coat. But now since we have a pathway for them she loves it. I have to now make her come in. She has been running in and out.



Anlina said:


> Lexie, your dogs are SO precious!


Thank you! 



SandyK said:


> Great pics as always!! So much snow...stay safe and hope you can have some fun with it!!/images/GoldenretrieverForum_2016/smilies/tango_face_smile.png


Thank you it is a lot! We have lost power and ran out of oil for heat so thankfully these two like to cuddle so staying warm is a little easier with these two on the side of me! We are going to try to play outside today maybe a little at a time so they don't get to cold


----------



## Karen519

*Casey and Bob*

Casey and Bob look so happy together. Just love all of the pictures!
How much snow did you get?


----------



## lexie_bushey

Karen519 said:


> Casey and Bob look so happy together. Just love all of the pictures!
> How much snow did you get?


Thank you They are such happy dogs especially when they are together! We got about 2 feet of snow yesterday.


----------



## Karen519

*Yikes!!*

2 Feet of snow! When we lived in Woodridge, IL, we got 21 inches one year!
Bet your dogs are loving it!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Karen519 said:


> 2 Feet of snow! When we lived in Woodridge, IL, we got 21 inches one year!
> Bet your dogs are loving it!


We are in Ct so new England winters can be brutal. We are getting ready for possibly another big snow storm on Tuesday but there is a chance it will turn and give us rain which I would be okay with. Bob loves when we get a lot of snow, he runs through every snow pile and would stay outside all day if I let him. Casey is over snow, she will only stay on the paths shoveled in the yard.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Our 2 feet of snow is almost gone, have just a few piles of left to melt but tomorrow we are getting at least a foot of snow. I guess we didn't want spring. The pups did get to play outside for awhile today. I brought out Casey's jolly ball and she was very happy running around with it. Bob was happy sticking his face in the snow and eventually rolling in it. He will be thrilled to get more snow tomorrow and he may be the only one. I do love seeing him enjoy it but im done with snow. Casey has been doing awesome on walks, i didn't bring the babble ball with us today and she did great! We were even able to walk by a couple dogs without any reaction which is huge especially since one of the dogs she saw was the golden that jumped the fence and came after us a couple times. But she is making amazing progress and i couldnt be happier.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

You've got to done with all the snow you've had..... except Bob, huh?

Just love him, he's always so happy..... 

Good to hear Casey did so well on her walk, great job!


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You've got to done with all the snow you've had..... except Bob, huh?
> 
> Just love him, he's always so happy.....
> 
> Good to hear Casey did so well on her walk, great job!


I'm very done with snow. The first couple storms are fine but now its a little much. I just saw the weather and there is now a chance of another snow storm on Saturday. Bob will be loving all of this and will want to be in and out all day. He is always so happy but when we get snow he seems even happier! Im so happy that Casey is doing better on walks but with the snow and us not being able to go out on normal walks i hope she doesn't take steps back


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Your pictures of your pups are adorable, as always!


----------



## jennretz

Love the new pictures. Bob smiling as always - such a sweet guy. Casey and her jolly ball. Love seeing the updates


----------



## lexie_bushey

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Your pictures of your pups are adorable, as always!


Thank you! I love taking pictures of them! 



jennretz said:


> Love the new pictures. Bob smiling as always - such a sweet guy. Casey and her jolly ball. Love seeing the updates


Thank you! He is always so happy especially when we are outside just the three of us! I had forgot about Casey's jolly ball so when i found it she got so excited running around with it and barking at it!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Is Bob out playing in the new snow?


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Is Bob out playing in the new snow?


Bob is pretty disappointed right now. The snow we were supposed to get missed us, we barely got a dusting and that is already melting.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm sorry for Bob the snow missed you, I'm sure the folks that got over 19 inches would be happy to send him some. 

Looks like Bob found enough to still have fun....


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm sorry for Bob the snow missed you, I'm sure the folks that got over 19 inches would be happy to send him some.
> 
> Looks like Bob found enough to still have fun....


I am definitely not upset about no snow, I'm ready for spring. There is still a chance for him to have his snow this weekend but me and Casey are hoping it is nothing just like this storm


----------



## cwag

I love Bob! Such a sweet, happy faced boy. I keep looking at his big smile pictures.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

cwag said:


> I love Bob! Such a sweet, happy faced boy. I keep looking at his big smile pictures.


I'm a Huge fan of Bob too, he seems like such a happy go lucky boy, he's always smiling.....


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> I love Bob! Such a sweet, happy faced boy. I keep looking at his big smile pictures.


I love him a lot too but I might be a little biased. He is always so happy its hard not to smile when I see him.



CAROLINA MOM said:


> cwag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Bob! Such a sweet, happy faced boy. I keep looking at his big smile pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Huge fan of Bob too, he seems like such a happy go lucky boy, he's always smiling.....
Click to expand...

He definitely is always smiling! Always happy about everything. He gives me a smile all the time...I looked through some pictures and I don't have many without him smiling.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

> He definitely is always smiling! Always happy about everything. He gives me a smile all the time...I looked through some pictures and I don't have many without him smiling.


I think Casey has a lot to do with this too, can tell Bob loves his little sister.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> He definitely is always smiling! Always happy about everything. He gives me a smile all the time...I looked through some pictures and I don't have many without him smiling.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Casey has a lot to do with this too, can tell Bob loves his little sister.
Click to expand...

I believe she has a lot to do with it too! She has had such an impact on me and Bob! But Bob has found his inner puppy because of her. He went from living with 2 older dogs to me bringing home a puppy and Casey has been amazing for him!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> I believe she has a lot to do with it too! She has had such an impact on me and Bob! But Bob has found his inner puppy because of her. He went from living with 2 older dogs to me bringing home a puppy and Casey has been amazing for him!


Absolutely, it shows. Casey is just what Bob needed.


----------



## jeanetter

So cute together!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob and Casey have been happy with the warmer weather. They have been going for longer walks. And today they went to my mems with me and got to run around on 12 acres of land! But it was sort lived because Bob's back leg found a hole and he was limping so I had to take him home to give him some metacam. Im thinking when he goes to the vet i will need to talk to them about some other options for him with arthritis and maybe get some xrays to see how bad it is. Casey was great today i wish she could of stayed cause she had a blast running around with my younger cousin but she wouldn't of been comfortable without Bob and she met the sheep today and it was the funniest thing. She was barking and jumping at the gate to try to play but Scarlett the sheep wasnt having any part of it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a fun day for them, sorry Bob hurt his leg. 

What no bunny ears for Bob and Casey?


----------



## jennretz

Happy Easter. Hope Bob’s leg gets better soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> What a fun day for them, sorry Bob hurt his leg.
> 
> What no bunny ears for Bob and Casey?


No bunny ears for them. Bob probably wouldn't of minded but Casey would of not wanted it. 




jennretz said:


> Happy Easter. Hope Bobs leg gets better soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Easter to you! I'm hoping his leg will be better tomorrow but i think the arthritis is getting worse but you wouldn't know it by the way he acts.


----------



## Charliethree

What a lovely place for a couple of pups to have some fun. Your pups looks so happy to be out there!!

Sorry to hear that Bob hurt himself, and that you think his arthritis has gotten worse. Just wanted to share with you that I have been treating my girl Kaya's arthritis symptoms with CBD (cannabidiol) oil for a few months now, and it has been very beneficial for her, her quality of life is so much better, with no unwanted side effects. Perhaps something to consider?


----------



## lexie_bushey

Charliethree said:


> What a lovely place for a couple of pups to have some fun. Your pups looks so happy to be out there!!
> 
> Sorry to hear that Bob hurt himself, and that you think his arthritis has gotten worse. Just wanted to share with you that I have been treating my girl Kaya's arthritis symptoms with CBD (cannabidiol) oil for a few months now, and it has been very beneficial for her, her quality of life is so much better, with no unwanted side effects. Perhaps something to consider?


I love coming to my mems so to be able to have them come here is awesome. They would of stayed longer but bob kept running around. Where to you get the CBD oil? Im willing to try it especially since he is so young at heart and wants to still do things. Do you give it with regular joint meds or just the CBD oil? He is on an herbal supplement now and it helps but he does seem to need something else.


----------



## Charliethree

lexie_bushey said:


> I love coming to my mems so to be able to have them come here is awesome. They would of stayed longer but bob kept running around. Where to you get the CBD oil? Im willing to try it especially since he is so young at heart and wants to still do things. Do you give it with regular joint meds or just the CBD oil? He is on an herbal supplement now and it helps but he does seem to need something else.


If you have access to a holistic vet, it would be something to discuss with them, or perhaps your own vet may be versed on the use of CBD oil. (It can be ordered on line (in Canada) have no idea what the laws/rules are in your state.) It is made from the hemp (cannabis) plant but contains no THC (THC can be harmful to dogs) so it is safe to use with dogs - it works as an anti-inflammatory and for pain management, and may help heal over time. The only supplements she gets is a half teaspoon of coconut oil per day, and about a teaspoon of hemp seed oil ( provides Omega 6, 3 and GLA). I do have Metacam on hand, just in case she has a rough day, but she has not needed any since January, I gave her a reduced dose, since the CBD can cause the medications to be more effective. The CBD oil can be used on it's own or in addition to other medications if necessary (from what I have read).


----------



## lexie_bushey

Charliethree said:


> lexie_bushey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love coming to my mems so to be able to have them come here is awesome. They would of stayed longer but bob kept running around. Where to you get the CBD oil? Im willing to try it especially since he is so young at heart and wants to still do things. Do you give it with regular joint meds or just the CBD oil? He is on an herbal supplement now and it helps but he does seem to need something else.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have access to a holistic vet, it would be something to discuss with them, or perhaps your own vet may be versed on the use of CBD oil. (It can be ordered on line (in Canada) have no idea what the laws/rules are in your state.) It is made from the hemp (cannabis) plant but contains no THC (THC can be harmful to dogs) so it is safe to use with dogs - it works as an anti-inflammatory and for pain management, and may help heal over time. The only supplements she gets is a half teaspoon of coconut oil per day, and about a teaspoon of hemp seed oil ( provides Omega 6, 3 and GLA). I do have Metacam on hand, just in case she has a rough day, but she has not needed any since January, I gave her a reduced dose, since the CBD can cause the medications to be more effective. The CBD oil can be used on it's own or in addition to other medications if necessary (from what I have read).
Click to expand...

Thank you for all this information I'm going to look into this. Bob goes to the vet on the 14th but its not with his normal vet who is the one who gave me the herbal supplement and he is learning about the herbal side so i may find a way to talk with him on all this but if I can research myself first then talk with him and make sure this is the right move for Bob.


----------



## Charliethree

Hope you can find something that works for him, it is so hard to know they are hurting and see them having a hard time.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Charliethree said:


> Hope you can find something that works for him, it is so hard to know they are hurting and see them having a hard time.


Its very hard especially since he still wants to keep going. Im thinking xrays may be a good idea just to see how bad it is. Im only worried about the vet we are seeing doesn't give a lot of information i have to keep asking a ton of questions and still don't get the information I need but he has to go see this vet or they won't refill his thyroid meds


----------



## jennretz

Hope you figure out a course of action for Bob. I've had good luck with the CBD oil for both Duke and Charlie. Duke for his IBD and Charlie for his anxiety/pain.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Check your State laws, CBD Oil is illegal in my State, no pharmacies can stock or sell it 

FYI-it's not legal for US Citizens to order drug products from Canada, if you decide to do so, be careful.........


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Hope you figure out a course of action for Bob. I've had good luck with the CBD oil for both Duke and Charlie. Duke for his IBD and Charlie for his anxiety/pain.


Glad to hear that it has worked for your two! Its something i am going to look into more 




CAROLINA MOM said:


> Check your State laws, it's illegal in my State, no pharmacies can stock or sell it
> 
> FYI-it's not legal for US Citizens to order drug products from Canada, if you decide to do so, be careful.........


Im definitely going to be doing some research on it tomorrow. Whatever i can do to help him i will. He was just outside running along side Casey chasing a cat that was in the yard. He gets stiff or hurts his leg but after walking a little he isn't to stiff and the metacam helps but I don't know if its a long term fix


----------



## lexie_bushey

I have moved up Bob's vet appointment to tomorrow. His hind leg isn't better while he can use it, he doesn't put much weight on it. I can normally take care of his injuries by a few days of rest and metacam. Im not sure if its arthritis or something else. My boy is mad that i haven't taken him on any walks. I did look into the CBD oil and it is something that I am willing to try but i want to see what the vet says is wrong before i go ahead and order it. Casey hasnt minded not going on walks she is very content with running around the yard then coming inside to relax. She still tries to get bob to play so i have to put a stop to it and then she gets mad at me. So me and her have been playing a lot soccer while Bob lays in the yard and watches us. Hopefully soon he will be running around with her again soon


----------



## Charliethree

Sending good thoughts, and hopes that Bob is feeling better soon!


----------



## jennretz

Hope Bob’s leg starts to feel better soon.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Just finished Bob's vet visit. The vet checked his leg and he strained and aggravated the ligaments in his knee. So that means he isn't allowed to go on walks for a month which he will be so mad about. They put him on meloxicam and this other supplement called alenza, the vet said he can be on these for life. If he isn't better in a month then he has to go back for xrays. Hoping he is better by then but im glad it isn't as bad as it could be right now.


----------



## cwag

I am glad it's nothing too bad. Love the cute picture of Bob.


----------



## jennretz

Bob is one of the happiest goldens I’ve seen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> I am glad it's nothing too bad. Love the cute picture of Bob.


Thank you im glad it isnt anything worse but him not walking is gonna be hard.



jennretz said:


> Bob is one of the happiest goldens Ive seen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He definitely was happy to leave the vets office. He was not happy to be back there. He kept running to the door. That picture was on the way home


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

This picture of Bob is now my new "favorite", it's great. 

I hope his leg is better with the new meds and rest.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> This picture of Bob is now my new "favorite", it's great.
> 
> I hope his leg is better with the new meds and rest.


I think that picture is one my top favorites of him! I'm hoping he heals quick so we can get back to walks soon. Walks are what he lives for so its going to be hard not taking him.


----------



## jennretz

lexie_bushey said:


> I think that picture is one my top favorites of him! I'm hoping he heals quick so we can get back to walks soon. Walks are what he lives for so its going to be hard not taking him.




Can Bob enjoy swimming in the interim?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> lexie_bushey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that picture is one my top favorites of him! I'm hoping he heals quick so we can get back to walks soon. Walks are what he lives for so its going to be hard not taking him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can Bob enjoy swimming in the interim?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The vet I saw she doesn't want him doing much. She told me outside for potty breaks and that's it. She may not have suggested swimming because we are still getting winter weather. They are calling tomorrow for his thyroid retest results so I will ask the tech cause that would help him drain energy.


----------



## SandyK

Hope Bob's leg gets better soon. I also think that picture of him is great!!:grin2:


----------



## Karen519

*Bob*

Glad Bob didn't have a torn ACL. My Smooch had that and had surgery at the age of 10.
It went well, though.
Also, what is CBD oil?
Bob is a beautiful boy.


----------



## lexie_bushey

SandyK said:


> Hope Bob's leg gets better soon. I also think that picture of him is great!!/images/GoldenretrieverForum_2016/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


Thank you I hope so too! I took casey for a walk by herself and left Bob home. I saw him in the window and he wasn't to happy to be left home so im hoping we can go for walks real soon. 





Karen519 said:


> Glad Bob didn't have a torn ACL. My Smooch had that and had surgery at the age of 10.
> It went well, though.
> Also, what is CBD oil?
> Bob is a beautiful boy.


CBD oil was reccomened to me by charliethree I guess it can work as an anti-inflammatory and help with arthritis and many other things but isn't legal in all states because It is made from the hemp (cannabis) plant but contains no THC (THC can be harmful to dogs) so it is safe to use with dogs. I believe there is also a thread on it in the health part of the forum. I did some research on it not to much cause i had wanted to see what my vet's course of action with him first.


----------



## Karen519

*Thanks*

Thanks for explaining. Did they rule out a torn ACL for Bob?


----------



## lexie_bushey

Karen519 said:


> Thanks for explaining. Did they rule out a torn ACL for Bob?


The vet checked but I'm not sure if she fully ruled it out when checking his leg she moved his leg around and said she felt clicking and his knee is swollen so she feels like he strained and aggravated the ligaments. Her first course of action was have him take anti-inflammatories and rest for 3-4 weeks then if I don't see an improvement then he goes back for xrays and go from there


----------



## Karen519

*Bob*

Hopefully, it will get better in 3-4 wks. When Smooch injured her rear leg she was holding it up and hopping on the other leg. They did the manipulation test like you described and then took an xray and found it. She had a torn ACL. We decided to have the TPLO surgery for her and she did really well and recovered nicely, considering she was 10 when she had it.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Karen519 said:


> Hopefully, it will get better in 3-4 wks. When Smooch injured her rear leg she was holding it up and hopping on the other leg. They did the manipulation test like you described and then took an xray and found it. She had a torn ACL. We decided to have the TPLO surgery for her and she did really well and recovered nicely, considering she was 10 when she had it.


I'm hoping too. Yesterday was a rough day for him. He wasn't comfortable and he wasn't able to use it much so the waiting right now is the hard part. Im glad to hear your dog had a successful surgery and recovery at an older age cause Bob will be 12 this year so i worry if he had to have this done how he would recover.


----------



## Karen519

*Bob*

Waiting is always the hard part. Smooch made it through the surgery and recovery fine, but then she ended up getting cancer at 12 or so. We aren't sure how old she was, as she was adopted.


----------



## Karen519

*Bob*

How is Bob doing?


----------



## lexie_bushey

Karen519 said:


> How is Bob doing?


Bob is doing alright. He is a ball of energy right now. He so badly wants to run around and play but i have to stop him. He is still using his leg but still not much weight on it. Thinking later this week when i have to go to the bank he can go for a ride to get out of the house and he goes to the groomer next week so im hoping he is a bit better by then


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Aww poor Bob, I know he'll enjoy going for a ride to the Bank today.


----------



## jennretz

He has such a sad look to his face....I’m used to smiling Bob pictures


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Aww poor Bob, I know he'll enjoy going for a ride to the Bank today.


I think he will too. My poor boy is not used to being cooped up like this



jennretz said:


> He has such a sad look to his face....Im used to smiling Bob pictures
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He has been a bit sad since he can't go for walks and only outside to go potty. Its so hard hoping this next few weeks go by quick and he heals so he can go back on walks and play with Casey


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob and i broke the rules a little today. The weather these next few days are 60s today and in the 70s Friday and Saturday so i decided to let Bob goes outside and lay down for a little bit. The vet said only outside for potty breaks but with the weather being this nice, i couldn't make him sit inside all day. He was very happy to be outside and chew a stick while Casey was doing laps around the yard, she tried to get Bob but i had to make her stop since I don't want him to hurt anymore than he does.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

There's the Bob we all know and love....... that's one happy boy to be back outside. 
And Casey certainly is enjoying herself too.


----------



## jennretz

You made Bob’s day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> There's the Bob we all know and love....... that's one happy boy to be back outside.
> And Casey certainly is enjoying herself too.


I was very happy to see his smile again. He loved it. Casey was definitely happy to have us out with her since it was normally just her cause I stayed in with Bob.



jennretz said:


> You made Bobs day!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it made my day seeing him enjoy himself. It wasnt a walk that he so badly wants but i cant give in to him on that. He is having more bad days than good with this leg so i don't know if we are going to make a month without him going back to the vet


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I hope Bob's leg heals soon........


----------



## Karen519

*Bob*

How is Bob?


----------



## lexie_bushey

Karen519 said:


> How is Bob?


Thank you for asking. Bob is the same no better no worse. Casey is going to the vet friday for her allergy shot so I'm going to schedule him for xrays. Its been almost a month so i think i should of noticed him better by now


----------



## lexie_bushey

Today is Casey's gotcha day! She has been with us for 3 years now. We celebrated by me and her having some one on one time while Bob was at the groomers. Me and her went on a nice two mile walk and she did okay but is definitely more comfortable with Bob. While she liked it being me and her she definitely loves being with her brother. She kept looking for him the couple hours he was gone. Yesterday i went out and got them treats and Casey got a new sweatshirt and Bob got a new collar. They have been spoiled all day. The groomer said Bob was the dog of the day, she just loves him and I mean who wouldn't he is great lol. His leg isn't really any better so when Casey gets her allergy shot Friday I'm going to schedule xrays for him


----------



## cwag

I am sorry sweet Bob is not getting better. Hopefully the vet will be able to help without any surgery.


----------



## jennretz

Happy Gotcha Day Casey and what a cute sweatshirt  You mama sure knows how to spoil you 

I hope you get some answers for Bob. It's so frustrating when you know they are hurting, but can't do anything. I'll be thinking of you guys.


----------



## Karen519

*Bob and Casey*

Bob and Casey look so ADORABLE!
Happy Gotcha Day to Casey!
Hopefully, the xrays will help clarify what the problem is.
Please keep us posted!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

She's such a cutie!


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> I am sorry sweet Bob is not getting better. Hopefully the vet will be able to help without any surgery.


Thank you I'm hoping its nothing major but its been almost a month and I don't want to make him wait any longer.




jennretz said:


> Happy Gotcha Day Casey and what a cute sweatshirt  You mama sure knows how to spoil you
> 
> I hope you get some answers for Bob. It's so frustrating when you know they are hurting, but can't do anything. I'll be thinking of you guys.


They are definitely spoiled. In not one to buy clothes for my dogs but I thought that sweatshirt would be great for when shes cold and I won't have to put her heavy coat on. I just want answers at this point for Bob. He can use the leg but he doesn't put all his weight on it. And the longer he doesn't use the leg then he could damage the other one so even if its arthritis there has to be something to make him comfortable and happy again and my poor boy just wants to go on walks again 



Karen519 said:


> Bob and Casey look so ADORABLE!
> Happy Gotcha Day to Casey!
> Hopefully, the xrays will help clarify what the problem is.
> Please keep us posted!


Thank you! I will definitely post when i know something. I just want him to be able to run around and play and go for walks again. 




Brinkleythegolden said:


> She's such a cutie!


Thank you! She definitely is and she has the sassy personality to go with being cute!


----------



## Karen519

*Bob*

Just checking in on Bob.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 3rd Gotcha Day to you and Casey! 

Bob looks so handsome........ there are a few members that have tried or use Cold Laser Therapy or acupuncture and it has been very helpful. You may want to ask your Vet about that for Bob.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Karen519 said:


> Just checking in on Bob.


Hes the same but today is a rainy day and with me working nights i get to spend most of the day with him. So he is happily laying on the couch with me and his soccer ball toy demanding pets. So today will be a nice relaxing day for his leg to rest.



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 3rd Gotcha Day to you and Casey!
> 
> Bob looks so handsome........ there are a few members that have tried or use Cold Laser Therapy or acupuncture and it has been very helpful. You may want to ask your Vet about that for Bob.


Thank you! I've been looking into a few things him and that is something i will ask the vet after xrays. Someone also mentioned to me shots that he can get once a month too if he needs them. The good thing is the weather is finally warning up so he will be back to swimming a couple times a week real soon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The swimming will definitely help, hope he find some additional treatments that will work too.


----------



## Karen519

*Bob*

When is Bob having the xrays!? Glad he's resting up.
I know my Hubby used to give our Smooch injections I believe of Adequan for arthritis.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Karen519 said:


> When is Bob having the xrays!? Glad he's resting up.
> I know my Hubby used to give our Smooch injections I believe of Adequan for arthritis.


I'm going to schedule the xrays when I take Casey tomorrow for her allergy shot. I wanted to see how he would do with a full day of rest with me home before i schedule them but im still leaning towards having them done just so we now what is going on. My vet's office is normally good about fitting us in so it will hopefully be done in the next few days or end of next week


----------



## lexie_bushey

Just got home from the vet with Bob. It was actually a good appointment. We saw my regular vet and he feels Bob is heading in the right direction healing wise, he manipulated Bob's leg and tried to get him to follow him but Bob wasnt moving without me so i had to walk to the door and Bob ran to me. So my vet feels that we can avoid surgery and Bob can make a full recovery and be back to running around and walks in a few more weeks. We go back in three weeks for a recheck and to get the Okay to go back to full activity. My vet feels that Bob hyper extended some ligaments and possibly a small tear in the meniscus. So we are going to do more rest and he can start short leash walks next week which i know Bob will be looking forward to.


----------



## Karen519

*Bob*

Love the picture of Bob and that is good news! Keep us posted!


----------



## jennretz

So happy to see the update on Bob  I don't know if your vet offers laser therapy, but both my guys really seem to appreciate it and it seems to offer relief.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Its been a few days since Bob has been to the vet. He is over rest and wants to get back to running around and playing. So i have to keep telling him no. When he walks it still seems uncomfortable for him. His knee moves inward and still doesnt put much weight on it. Im going to talk to my brother about building a ramp for outside so he doesnt have to do stairs that much. I already carry him upstairs to bed every night and put my mattress on the floor so its easier for him to get on and off of. I hoping he will heal before his next appointment but I just hate the waiting. Casey is missing her playmate she tries to have him play and i have to break it up. I have been taking her for walks by herself and while she is nervous about not having Bob, we are making some progress. We take things slow and on walks people stop and ask where Bob is. But they also give her attention so we are able to work on the no jumping and she is doing pretty good. Im happy with the progress she is making. She is still leash reactive but Im taking one step at a time with her and just walking without Bob is a huge step.


----------



## Karen519

*Casey*

Congrats to Casey on this huge step!
How is Bob doing?


----------



## lexie_bushey

Karen519 said:


> Congrats to Casey on this huge step!
> How is Bob doing?


Bob is the same. He can't wait to be back to full activity. We can start short walks this weekend which he will be happy about. Its been hard keeping him quiet while he has all this energy so hoping the short walks will help


----------



## Cait

OHMYGOD, LOOK AT HOW PUFFY BOB IS WHEN HIS FUR IS LONG. My heart is dying.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob and Casey have been spending a lot of time outside. Bob is now able to go on short walks and I am supposed to increase the distance every couple days but he seems to struggle going on the ones we do now. He is very excited to go but his leg is definitely hurting. I haven't seen much improvement with his leg but we will find out when we go back to the vet next week. Casey is doing great on walks without Bob, she is walking on a collar instead of a harness, loose leash and seems happy on her walk. I can see her gaining confidence the more we go. But once we get home she runs straight to Bob and doesn't leave him for a few minutes.


----------



## Karen519

*Bob and Casey*

Bob and Casey are really bonded, that is so sweet.
Can't remember from your previous posts if Bob's leg was xrayed?


----------



## lexie_bushey

Karen519 said:


> Bob and Casey are really bonded, that is so sweet.
> Can't remember from your previous posts if Bob's leg was xrayed?


They definitely are bonded, I love how close they are but I am trying to get them to do some things apart so they aren't so depended on each other.

Hasn't been xrayed yet. When he was checked a second time there was a little improvement. They feel there is a partially torn ligament but hoping it heals on its own without surgery. We will find out next week what the next step is.


----------



## jennretz

Hope you get answers soon for Bob.

Love the pictures.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, Bob and Casey look great and so very happy. 

Good to hear how well Casey is doing, hope you get some answers for Bob soon.


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Hope you get answers soon for Bob.
> 
> Love the pictures.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am hoping I will have answers on Saturday its a ways away but my vet wanted to see if Bob's leg will heal on its own. I hate waiting but I see thier point in waiting. 



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures, Bob and Casey look great and so very happy.
> 
> Good to hear how well Casey is doing, hope you get some answers for Bob soon.



They are so happy together they can't wait to be able to play again. I'm so proud of Casey in the little strides she is making. I see more confidence in her now. She's still has a ways to go but we will get there. I never thought i wanted to go back to the vet so soon. I just want what is best for him and off restrictions so he can be the happy dog i know that he is


----------



## Karen519

Hope you get answers soon for Bob. Waiting is the hardest oart.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob's vet appointment was supposed to be tomorrow but my vet won't be there tomorrow so he had us come in today. He feels that Bob definitely tore the acl and possibly a small tear in the meniscus. My vet said we could do the surgery now but said we should wait two months cause Bob seems to be slow healing and he hopes that if we follow what we have been doing short walks, anti inflamatories, and add in swimming he might be able to avoid surgery completely. My vet didnt push the surgery because he feels Bob is like a dog that is 5 weeks after surgery. It was good visit just hearing that im doing everything right was a huge relief and im just hoping that I can keep it up so we don't have to do surgery.


----------



## Karen519

*Bob*

Glad you got good news at the vet! Now we wait. Of course, you were doing the right thing.


----------



## jennretz

I know someone who completely healed her GSD’s torn ACL without surgery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Karen519 said:


> Glad you got good news at the vet! Now we wait. Of course, you were doing the right thing.


Im happy it was good news. I just needed to know he was heading in the right direction with him since I never dealt with this with past dogs. Now just need to keep heading in the right direction and have him be able to run around with Casey again! 




jennretz said:


> I know someone who completely healed her GSDs torn ACL without surgery.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I didnt think it was possible. I figured we were going to be setting up surgery for him but I'm happy that we may not have to. Hoping after these two months he can be running around with Casey soon. She loves to cuddle with him but they definitely want to play


----------



## lexie_bushey

The weather here has either been rainy or really hot so the pups have been having limited time outside which is kind of good because Bob is resting his leg quite a bit outside its hard to keep him from getting excited and trying to play with Casey. They play a little in the house but i have to put a stop to it cause i don't want Bob to hurt his leg anymore than it is. I tell him it will be worth it to not have the surgery and have restrictions all over again. He is also able to not be on meloxicam everyday and just has that as an as needed since he seems to be doing pretty good not limping as much and only had a few days where he really needed meloxicam. He is still not putting a ton of weight on it but I think he is still headed in the right direction. Casey has officially been signed up for training classes! I talked to the trainer today and she will be starting at the end of June! This class will teach her not to react to people or dogs going by and this trainer will work on her recall so we are hoping no more long line in our future. Its a 6 week course that I am so excited for, I am going to Check out the park where it is being held to just get an idea of the area before I bring her to check it out before classes start. It will be interesting to see how she does especially without Bob but im confident that she can do it just might take a few classes to show her confidence.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love this picture......they're so cute together. 

Great to hear Bob is healing, hope he continues to do well. 
Casey will probably enjoy the training classes.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Love this picture......they're so cute together.
> 
> Great to hear Bob is healing, hope he continues to do well.
> Casey will probably enjoy the training classes.



I love that photo too! They are now always laying on the couch together. She just wants to be near him and he is letting her more and more. Bob is doing great so far hoping he just keeps healing we are still following the vets instructions carefully. 
I'm hoping Casey will enjoy it, this will also give us a chance to bond a little more. She is so smart so I'm hoping she will catch on quick and I will be so happy if we can have her off leash to enjoy the trails or the pond along side bob and not have to be stopped by the long line!


----------



## jennretz

Love ❤ seeing the updates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephanieRN

My large breed mix tore both of his CrCL’s (cranial cruciate ligaments) which is the dog version of ACL about 4 years ago. Thankfully we had insurance so we were able to get both surgically repaired. He did really well. It took months to recover because you have to do one at a time. Great Bob is healing so well without surgery. Both of your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Bob is doing better and vet feels he can improve without surgery!!:grin2: Hope you and Casey enjoy training classes!!


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Love ❤ seeing the updates.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you I love sharing about them! 



StephanieRN said:


> My large breed mix tore both of his CrCLs (cranial cruciate ligaments) which is the dog version of ACL about 4 years ago. Thankfully we had insurance so we were able to get both surgically repaired. He did really well. It took months to recover because you have to do one at a time. Great Bob is healing so well without surgery. Both of your dogs are beautiful!


Thank you. I'm very lucky Bob is healing on his own. We are following the vets instructions so closely so he will hopefully have even more progress at the recheck in July




SandyK said:


> Glad to see Bob is doing better and vet feels he can improve without surgery!!/images/GoldenretrieverForum_2016/smilies/tango_face_grin.png Hope you and Casey enjoy training classes!!


Bob is doing really good I'm happy with the progress so far and hoping it continues.
I'm pretty excited for training classes with Casey hoping she will enjoy it. My neighbor said she can't be trained so it will be nice to prove him wrong and show everyone the dog she can be


----------



## Karen519

*So Happy*

So happy for you that Bob is healing on his own and good for you following all of the vet's instructions. It will be fun starting training classes with Casey!

I'm with you I think every dog and every owner can be trained!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Karen519 said:


> So happy for you that Bob is healing on his own and good for you following all of the vet's instructions. It will be fun starting training classes with Casey!
> 
> I'm with you I think every dog and every owner can be trained!


She is definitely trainable I just need to learn the way that she responds too and what works best for me and her.I had a trainer before but she was hard to get in touch with and taught casey more things like sit and shake instead of what this new trainer will do which is recall and ignoring distractions on walks which is what i really need help with


----------



## jennretz

I would ignore your neighbor about Casey. Don't let anyone undermine the wonderful accomplishments you've made with her. Unless you've worked with a fearful dog you really don't "get" it. You have done wonders for her and that is what's important!


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> I would ignore your neighbor about Casey. Don't let anyone undermine the wonderful accomplishments you've made with her. Unless you've worked with a fearful dog you really don't "get" it. You have done wonders for her and that is what's important!


I normally don't let my neighbor bother me. But sometimes it gets to much to hear. I just think of when we got her and now she has made a lot of progress she has made. Yes she still runs away if a gate is open and yea she still jumps and barks but we are slowly making progress and i guess he just doesn't see it but I do


----------



## lexie_bushey

Had some fun at the pond tonight! Bob and Casey ran straight for the water. The vet told me swimming would be good for Bob's leg so I was happy to take him swimming. He did over do it a little bit. Its very hard to contain his excitement when he gets there. Casey was surprising normally it takes her a bit to get into the water but not tonight she went straight in and of course found a fish so she was happy. These two are going to be sleeping pretty good tonight!


----------



## jennretz

That looks like it was a blast for both of them! Nothing like a good swim to get some energy out


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> That looks like it was a blast for both of them! Nothing like a good swim to get some energy out


They had a lot of fun. They both seemed to crash pretty quick. It was great for Bob to drain his pent up energy, he loves going. Casey just seemed happy which is great to see. I will have to bring them again soon


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

This is such a great picture, what a fun day for them.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> This is such a great picture, what a fun day for them.


Thank you its one of my favorites. That was actually a lucky shot i just saw them both sitting and tried to get my phone quick enough without them noticing me and it worked!


----------



## Karen519

*Love it!!*

Love the picture! What a fun time for them.
I could never trust my dogs in water, unless they were tethered!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Karen519 said:


> Love the picture! What a fun time for them.
> I could never trust my dogs in water, unless they were tethered!


The pond is on a family friend's property so there is No one really around which is nice. Bob is great doesn't wander off at all and doesnt swim out to far. Casey is on a 50 ft long line for now so i can quickly grab her if she tries to run off.


----------



## udaiveer

They look soooo cute!!!


----------



## lexie_bushey

I've been working a lot these past few weeks so today i finally get to spend a good amount of the day with Bob and Casey before work tonight but of course its a warm day so cant really go on walks. Bob seems to be doing pretty good with his leg, we have upped the distance he can go on walks and seems to be putting a little more weight than before. I went to petco to get his food and one of the workers says they will most likely be phasing out his food so now i have to figure out what to switch him to by the time this bag is done. Casey has been really good lately especially with listening, my dad has been joking that she thinks listening now will get her out of training classes. We will be starting those next week which I am excited about. She goes to the vet saturday for her yearly exam and a friend mentioned she should get the bordatella shot before training cause it takes place at a local dog park most of the time and then different stores so im going to have to see what the vet says. But as im typing this right now both of them are playing in their pool and running around the yard. And of course some pictures of the pups!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of Bob and Casey, they both look great. 

Check with Amazon to see if they carry the food you feed Bob. 
I order my boy's food from Amazon, have it on subscription, can change delivery date at any time as well as cancel if I want. It's actually cheaper buying it through Amazon and I don't have to make a 50 mile round trip to buy food either-win win for me.


----------



## jennretz

I agree with Sandy. I order both Duke and Charlie ‘s food online. If you set up autofill you can get a discount on chewy.com. You can change the dates of the autofills so limited risk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

PS - how could I forget to mention how much I enjoyed the pictures???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures of Bob and Casey, they both look great.
> 
> Check with Amazon to see if they carry the food you feed Bob.
> I order my boy's food from Amazon, have it on subscription, can change delivery date at any time as well as cancel if I want. It's actually cheaper buying it through Amazon and I don't have to make a 50 mile round trip to buy food either-win win for me.





jennretz said:


> I agree with Sandy. I order both Duke and Charlie s food online. If you set up autofill you can get a discount on chewy.com. You can change the dates of the autofills so limited risk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to order food from chewy but recently its been 20 to 30 dollars more than petco so thats why ive been going to the store. Ill have to check amazon, didnt think of them for dog food lol. Hes been on this food for a year now so i hate to switch him. So hopefully online has a decent price


----------



## lexie_bushey

I have started walking Bob and Casey separately a little more now. They both love the one on one time but then dont leave each others side for a bit. On Casey's walk my best friend joined us with her two kids who are 2 and 3. Casey did great she walked on the sode of the stroller and kept checking on the kids. I knew she would be okay with the kids cause she is around them a lot but she normally doesn't like strollers. She has made a lot of progress already and we haven't even started classes yet. Hoping we start this week but we are going to be in a heat wave so im not sure if it will be cancelled. Bob seems to be doing decent with his leg, I've noticed he is putting a little more weight on it. But the past few days I have noticed he has been coughing and not sure why. I talked to the vet and they are thinking allergies so he is taking Claritin and Benadryl for the next few days and then if not any better then we go to the vet for xrays. he is still his happy self but I hate that he has to go through something else, i really hope it's just allergies so it can be an easier fix for him.


----------



## Wendy427

The pups are looking great. So cute about Casey walking with the stroller! 

Have you tried adding organic Apple cider vinegar to Bob’s food to help with his allergies? Lots of info on www.earthclinic.com about using ACV for various pet ailments as well as human.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> The pups are looking great. So cute about Casey walking with the stroller!
> 
> Have you tried adding organic Apple cider vinegar to Bob’s food to help with his allergies? Lots of info on www.earthclinic.com about using ACV for various pet ailments as well as human.


She loves walking with my friend's kids, we are going to try to meet up more cause casey and the kids loved it!

I haven't tried it for him. His allergies have normally just been managed by being on grain free food. I may look into it if this is what is causing the coughing. My vet wants to see how he does over the weekend on just the Benadryl and claritin to confirm allergies or not


----------



## jennretz

Both pups look like they are enjoying life 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Both pups look like they are enjoying life
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They definitely are! They spent last night at the pond trying to deal with this heat wave.


----------



## Charliethree

Love your photos of Bob and Casey - they are living an amazing life with you, bless your heart for giving them the lives they so deserve. I hope that Bob's cough resolves without further problems. There is nothing like a pond, a swim to cool down in on hot day! Lucky pups!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Charliethree said:


> Love your photos of Bob and Casey - they are living an amazing life with you, bless your heart for giving them the lives they so deserve. I hope that Bob's cough resolves without further problems. There is nothing like a pond, a swim to cool down in on hot day! Lucky pups!


Thank you! Everything I do is for them and I wouldn't have it any other way. He's doing a little better I still may be calling Monday to get it checked he has little coughs here and there Not as bad as when it first started but its still there. They love the pond, Casey spends her time trying to catch fish and Bob loves chasing a bumper or stick but cant go to crazy while his acl tear heals.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Getting ready to take Bob to the vet for the cough he had the past few days. It is pretty much gone but after giving my vets office the update they wanted. My vet (who just came back from vacation) wants Bob in today for possible chest xrays and to make sure it was allergies causing all of this. He wasnt happy that when i called the first time that Bob wasn't seen. Im kinda worried right now, im hoping its nothing but allergies cause his cough hasnt really coughed after doing a few days of claritin and benadryl. I will fond out the answer soon but i just dont know what they are going to say and that scares me. Bob is still his happy self eating and drinking normal, not a ton of energy but we are in a heatwave so i think that's why.


----------



## Charliethree

Sending positive thoughts for you and Bob.
Hope all goes well with the vet visit!


----------



## Wendy427

Sending positive thoughts too! I could just kiss his happy face!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Charliethree said:


> Sending positive thoughts for you and Bob.
> Hope all goes well with the vet visit!





Wendy427 said:


> Sending positive thoughts too! I could just kiss his happy face!


Thank you guys! He is being treated for an upset stomach and acid reflux. Which is a bit of a relief. He is on a bland diet for a week. They believe that this is because of the grass he had eaten and from drinking pond water. My vet said if he is not any better or noticing him getting worse call him personally.


----------



## jennretz

That seems manageable. Hope Bob’s cough gets better soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

Good to hear it is not too serious! Though we worry all the same. 

Hope Bob is feeling better soon!

Sounds like you have a pretty amazing vet!


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> That seems manageable. Hope Bobs cough gets better soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm very happy its not too bad. It seems better than when It first started but my vet wanted to be sure.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Charliethree said:


> Good to hear it is not too serious! Though we worry all the same.
> 
> Hope Bob is feeling better soon!
> 
> Sounds like you have a pretty amazing vet!


Im very thankful its nothing major! He is staring at me now While im making his chicken and potatoes that the vet wants him to eat for the next 7 days. He took his meds no problem. 
Im very lucky with the vet that i have. He truly cares about the dogs. And makes Sure im understand everything and checks everything that i notice. He even tells me what to get at a store for meds if it's cheaper than what he sells it for at the clinic.


----------



## Wendy427

lexie_bushey said:


> Thank you guys! He is being treated for an upset stomach and acid reflux. Which is a bit of a relief. He is on a bland diet for a week. They believe that this is because of the grass he had eaten and from drinking pond water. My vet said if he is not any better or noticing him getting worse call him personally.


The organic Apple Cider Vinegar (with “the mother”) would be perfect for alleviating the acid reflux and upset stomach. Just mix 1/2 teaspoon into his food each meal.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> lexie_bushey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys! He is being treated for an upset stomach and acid reflux. Which is a bit of a relief. He is on a bland diet for a week. They believe that this is because of the grass he had eaten and from drinking pond water. My vet said if he is not any better or noticing him getting worse call him personally.
> 
> 
> 
> The organic Apple Cider Vinegar (with the mother) would be perfect for alleviating the acid reflux and upset stomach. Just mix 1/2 teaspoon into his food each meal.
Click to expand...

I will have to check it out. Right now with the meds and bland diet i don't want to add anything else but once he is off of it I will try it out


----------



## lexie_bushey

After a few days of meds Bob's cough seems to be gone. He is loving the chicken and potatoes for dinner hopefully he will go back on his kibble no problem when his meds are done. He isnt a fan of the medicine that has to be squirted into his mouth. The 40 minute wait for his food after medicine is hard on him too. He normally gets his food in the morning once he comes in from outside so he sits by his bowl to make sure i didnt forget to feed him. Casey is officially starts training tomorrow with the weather finally being out of the heat wave. With Bob being sick,he has gotten a little more of my attention so it will be good for me and her to have some one on one time and Bob will spend time with my dad so he isn't left alone. Casey has come a long on walks without training so im hoping that this trainer can get her to where i know she can be.


----------



## Charliethree

Good to hear Bob is doing better! Not so sure he is going to want to give up his chicken and potatoes though!

Good luck and hope all goes well with Casey and the new trainer! Bless your heart for believing in her!
We never know what they can do until we give them the opportunity to try!


----------



## SandyK

Glad Bob is doing better!! Have fun training with Casey!!


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

0Glad Bob is better and have fun with Casey!0


----------



## lexie_bushey

Charliethree said:


> Good to hear Bob is doing better! Not so sure he is going to want to give up his chicken and potatoes though!
> 
> Good luck and hope all goes well with Casey and the new trainer! Bless your heart for believing in her!
> We never know what they can do until we give them the opportunity to try!





SandyK said:


> Glad Bob is doing better!! Have fun training with Casey!!





Karen519 said:


> /images/GoldenretrieverForum_2016/smilies/tango_face_angel.pngGlad Bob is better and have fun with Casey!/images/GoldenretrieverForum_2016/smilies/tango_face_angel.png


Thank you guys! I told Bob now that he is getting better no more vet trips this year!
I'll have to give an update after Casey's first class. The trainer moved the location so hopefully I can get her to focus at this new place where she has never been. I took her to the place where it was supposed to be a few times so she could get used to it so we shall see how it goes


----------



## lexie_bushey

First training class is over. Casey did amazing! 10 minutes into class she learned heal and walked close to another dog and walked through a playground with kids running around and stayed in her heal the whole time. She was used as the demo dog. There is 4 of us in the class so its nice. We have some work to do but she did great and the progress made after one class is incredible. The trainer also said she would be an amazing service dog. Im so proud of her and excited to work on everything we learned so far


----------



## Charliethree

Wonderful to see this!! Yeah for Casey!! Great that the class size is small, and you both made some amazing discoveries!! Wishing you both continued success!!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Charliethree said:


> Wonderful to see this!! Yeah for Casey!! Great that the class size is small, and you both made some amazing discoveries!! Wishing you both continued success!!


Thank you! I was just amazed the whole class i knew she could do it but it was great to see her do it. I showed up about a half hour early to let her check out the place and she was a little stressed but once we started she was a confident dog walking in a heal ignoring a lot and I couldn't of asked for her to be this good and she continues to prove me wrong and I'm so proud


----------



## cwag

That's great. She has come a long way thanks to your (and Bob's) patience and hard work.


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> That's great. She has come a long way thanks to your (and Bob's) patience and hard work.


Thank you! I just want her to be the dog i know she can be. I was just doing some of the stuff we learned today and Bob joined in doing heal on the side of us and sit when Casey did it was fun to watch him learn too!


----------



## Karen519

Good job, Casey! Congratulations!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really great to hear how well Casey is doing with her training, way to go mom and Casey!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob is doing great, he finished all the meds and is even off Claritin. My vet was talking to me about the food he was and suggested a switch to something that will be easier on his stomach, he said I could go with the royal canin gi food but first try pro plan sensitive skin and stomach. I mentioned that I had tried the salmon one awhile ago and he was itchy on it so he said they make a lamb one. So Bob is now on that food and is doing amazing. Now we have to just get his acl to heal but that is also headed in the right direction. He is his happy self and loves the solo walks we have been going on together!


Casey had her second training class today and it was interesting I'm still in shock. We have been practicing everyday and she has been fantastic. She has had successful walks in a heel, Casey and the other dog Chaos decided that heeling with their owners was overrated and decided walking side by side was better. But the part I'm in shock over was we were walking and my trainer told me to undo Casey's leash! I successfully walked Casey off leash in a park with other people and dogs walking around! I am so proud of Casey and I am so glad my trainer got a video because I don't think anyone will believe that this happened. here is a link to my trainer's page and its the second post down if anyone wants to see how awesome Casey was today! https://www.facebook.com/rezultzk9training


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear the Lamb formula is working so well for Bob.

Watched the video, Casey is doing fantastic!

That's so cute about her and Chaos walking side by side.....


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great to hear the Lamb formula is working so well for Bob.
> 
> Watched the video, Casey is doing fantastic!
> 
> That's so cute about her and Chaos walking side by side.....



Thank you! Im so happy the food is working for him. He also seems to enjoy it more than his old food. It was very cute of Casey to be walking on the side of chaos who is this year old Rottweiler who is close to 100 pounds. They were cute but had to separate them so we could continue training!


----------



## Charliethree

What a wonderful update for you and Casey, great job! Both of you!
They do sometimes amaze us!! 

Good to hear Bob is doing better, and is liking his new food!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Charliethree said:


> What a wonderful update for you and Casey, great job! Both of you!
> They do sometimes amaze us!!
> 
> Good to hear Bob is doing better, and is liking his new food!


Thank you! I'm so proud of her, she keeps surprising me a a lot lately. We still have a ways to go with training but what she has accomplished in 2 classes is amazing. 
Im glad Bob is better, he is getting excited everytime i go near his food bin, he liked his old food but definitely likes this one so much more!


----------



## Wendy427

Great to hear how well Bob likes the lamb and the allergies are better! Casey is doing awesome in the class!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Great to hear how well Bob likes the lamb and the allergies are better! Casey is doing awesome in the class!


Thank you! I'm so glad he is better, i hated that he was sick and that he was on a lot of medication even though that helped make sure it wasnt something major going on. 
I'm so proud of Casey's progress I've shown the video of her walking off leash to a bunch of people and i think im still in shock now that i know she can do it im going to work to make sure when we aren't in classes anymore she will still be successful!


----------



## jennretz

I just watched your video. She did amazing! You are so good to them 

Glad Bob is doing well on the Lamb formula.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> I just watched your video. She did amazing! You are so good to them
> 
> Glad Bob is doing well on the Lamb formula.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I was very hesitant to undo her leash. Once the trainer told me to undo it, I kept saying really? are you sure letting her off leash is a good idea? But my trainer said to trust her, Casey has this. The training is most likely me trusting Casey. She can do it, I just worry because of before with her getting out and running cause she had no recall.


----------



## Wendy427

Does the class you’re going to include recall training? Including with tons of distractions?


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Does the class you’re going to include recall training? Including with tons of distractions?


Yes it's a high distraction class. Right now we are doing heel and working on recall and it takes place in a local park where there is a baseball field, soccer field and a huge playground that is always busy on a Saturday. During these classes some will take place walking around a store then sitting outside watching customers go in and out and having the dogs ignore them.


----------



## Wendy427

lexie_bushey said:


> Yes it's a high distraction class. Right now we are doing heel and working on recall and it takes place in a local park where there is a baseball field, soccer field and a huge playground that is always busy on a Saturday. During these classes some will take place walking around a store then sitting outside watching customers go in and out and having the dogs ignore them.


Very cool! It’s great to see how well Casey is doing!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> lexie_bushey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's a high distraction class. Right now we are doing heel and working on recall and it takes place in a local park where there is a baseball field, soccer field and a huge playground that is always busy on a Saturday. During these classes some will take place walking around a store then sitting outside watching customers go in and out and having the dogs ignore them.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool! Its great to see how well Casey is doing!
Click to expand...

Thank you! Its been an awesome experience so far and seeing Casey's confidence come out has been great. She also seems to really enjoy going to classes


----------



## lexie_bushey

Today was all about the dogs. Casey had training and it was a little difficult. She did decent with heel and recall walking around lowes and sitting outside target. But a little dog joined our class today, this dog has been through the class once before but the owners didn't put the work in. This dog kept breaking his heel and running up to Casey and the pwners didn't do much to stop it so poor Casey couldn't focus cause she was too worried about where that dog was. The trainer was great making sure the owners got back to what they needed to do and their dog away from Casey. Bob was very jealous that he couldn't go with us to training so when i got home i took him and Casey to the pond. Bob was thrilled to go on a car ride but when he got to the pond he couldn't contain his excitement. The pups had a blast swimming and chasing the bumper and the best part was i left Casey's long line at home!


----------



## Wendy427

Great pics! And Casey’s off her line! Very cool!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Great pics! And Casey’s off her line! Very cool!


It was a fun day with them. I hated to see it end! I was a little hesitant to not bring the long line but she's been doing great so i took a risk and she was awesome! We have been working every day to make her successful and so far so good!


----------



## lexie_bushey

This week has been brutal with humidity. Today was the first day that wasnt bad. I took Bob for a decent walk and tried to cut it a little short but Bob refused to turn around or move till we went the way he wanted. Im glad he loves his walks but i was worried with the heat. He hasnt tolerated the heat well this time around even eating ice would make him sick. He hates being cooped up but i dont want him to get overheated. I am also trying a new herbal joint supplement with the herbal he is already on, hoping to help with the discomfort of his torn acl which is still heading in the right direction healing wise. Casey has been doing great on her walks, she has been off leash! I carry a leash incase of other dogs (we are still working on ignoring them). We had training today at a local dog park so it was a lot of change for her. I got there a half hour early to let her sniff around and luckily my trainer showed up early too so i got one on one time with her and we worked on getting casey to follow when she is too focused on another dog. My trainer said she just badly wants to play with other dogs so she is bringing one of her dogs next week to play with Casey before and after class. Casey loved class today because at the end of the trail was a river that we let the dogs go in and have a break. The Other dogs werent sure about the water but Casey ran straight in.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bob and Casey look great, enjoy reading about what they are up to. 
Good to hear Casey is doing so well in class, hope she has fun next week playing with the trainer's dog.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bob and Casey look great, enjoy reading about what they are up to.
> Good to hear Casey is doing so well in class, hope she has fun next week playing with the trainer's dog.


They are both doing great. I'm excited for Casey to meet the trainer's dog. She was very interested in the dogs at the park and even tried to get her buddy Chaos to play but he isn't able to be off leash yet so I'm looking foward to seeing how she does with a dog that isn't Bob since he is the only one she has really been with.


----------



## Charliethree

Good that the pups were finally able to get out and about. Bob looks so blissfully happy! What a doll!! 

Great work with Casey! It feels pretty amazing, and is pretty amazing, when they are finally able to do some of those things that didn't seem possible not so long ago.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Charliethree said:


> Good that the pups were finally able to get out and about. Bob looks so blissfully happy! What a doll!!
> 
> Great work with Casey! It feels pretty amazing, and is pretty amazing, when they are finally able to do some of those things that didn't seem possible not so long ago.


Bob was very happy to be out after a few days of being stuck in the house. Anytime he can spend laying on the side of me while I sit outside he is happy.

It feels incredible with the accomplishments that Casey has made and everything i thought would never ever happen is happening and its amazing. I cant help but smile when i see her at training and all the confidence she has gained and that she is able to be off leash for the most part, we are still working on it but the progress already is great. I told my trainer that i need to just keep signing up for this class cause Casey enjoys it so much!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Made more progress with Casey today! My best friend and i decided to meet at the dog park with our dogs. And she did awesome. I brought Bob along too but he decided it was too many dogs and wanted to go home so i had my dad pick him up. It was awesome to see Casey running around with my friend's two dogs. I was a little hesitant but i remembered that my trainer keeps telling me to trust Casey. So i took a shot and she had the time of her life playing with them even went back to the river for them to cool off.


----------



## SandyK

Very glad to see how well Casey's training is doing. Also happy that Bob is insisting on longer walks...lol.:grin2:


----------



## jennretz

Casey looks like she was having a blast. And Bob was smiling as always 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Today was Casey's training but sadly it was canceled because of rain. But it gives us a little time to work on a few things since she had a setback. We weren't able to do to much cause she was put on a few days rest by the vet for limber tail syndrome from all the excitement last weekend from training to swimming and her play date. Dealing with her tail was painful for her and she couldn't go on walks and my vet wanted rest to make sure it wasn't her back that was injured and thankfully it wasn't and she is now better. We finally went for a walk and some kid ran up behind her and spooked her so we have to work on feeling comfortable and confident on ignoring her surroundings again. Bob is doing great! He had to go to the groomers for his summercut since the heat was having him get overheated so easily. After his haircut he doesnt get hot as quick. He has been on these hemp oil chews for two weeks now and he is getting up a lot easier and seems to have taken care of the discomfort of the acl tear and he is moving a lot better. We decided next week he will go to training with Casey to run around before her class starts then he will go off with my dad so she can focus but I think he will enjoy a nice run.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of Bob and Casey.
Bob looks so handsome with his summer cut and sooooooooo happy, he must feel great. 

Sorry to hear Casey had trouble with her tail and the kid scaring her. 
Hopefully it's just a minor setback and things will be looking up for her soon.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures of Bob and Casey.
> Bob looks so handsome with his summer cut and sooooooooo happy, he must feel great.
> 
> Sorry to hear Casey had trouble with her tail and the kid scaring her.
> Hopefully it's just a minor setback and things will be looking up for her soon.


He feels so much better and back to his happy self. I was worried about him overheating but after his haircut he isn't panting as bad as he was.

Im so glad and relieved that her tail healed with a few days rest. I've been messaging my trainer about her setbacks and shes given me some things to try and she will get to the location of where we are training early to see if we made progress back and then figure out what to do next. She did say that Casey will have to go back on a leash for now till i get her refocused. Im hoping its an easy fix but im going to do whatever I need for her to get back where she was with training.


----------



## Karen519

*Bob and Casey*

Bob looks so nice, must feel cooler. I'm sure there's enough fur to protect him from the sun.
That's awful about the child scaring Casey! Pretty sure it's just a temporary setback. 
Have fun with the two of them and go for a run!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Karen519 said:


> Bob looks so nice, must feel cooler. I'm sure there's enough fur to protect him from the sun.
> That's awful about the child scaring Casey! Pretty sure it's just a temporary setback.
> Have fun with the two of them and go for a run!


He still has some fur its not down to his skin. Thats one thing I specify with my groomer that he has to have enough fur to protect him from the sun. I'm hoping Casey can get through this quick she has been doing awesome and practically always off leash so it stinks to have to use one again but we are going to keep working on it and not stress about it to much. I'm looking forward to taking them out for a nice run!


----------



## Charliethree

Bob looks so handsome and so cheerful! What a sweet, sweet guy!

Sorry to hear of Casey's sore tail and her fright with the child. Set backs are often part of the healing process, unfortunately, but you have given Casey a solid foundation and the skills to fall back on, so hopefully, she will bounce back fairly quickly. I know with Joseph, he had really good days, good days, and days when I wondered if he made any progress at all, but all we can do is try again! 
Hang in there, Casey will get there, she has you helping her on her journey and that is all that matters, right now.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Charliethree said:


> Bob looks so handsome and so cheerful! What a sweet, sweet guy!
> 
> Sorry to hear of Casey's sore tail and her fright with the child. Set backs are often part of the healing process, unfortunately, but you have given Casey a solid foundation and the skills to fall back on, so hopefully, she will bounce back fairly quickly. I know with Joseph, he had really good days, good days, and days when I wondered if he made any progress at all, but all we can do is try again!
> Hang in there, Casey will get there, she has you helping her on her journey and that is all that matters, right now.


Bob is such a happy dog! I can't be in a bad mood with him around, he is such a goofball and I love it, he always makes me laugh and smile. 
I'll admit I messaged my trainer yesterday while I was frustrated with the setbacks but my trainer said the same thing that it happens and just don't do anymore training today that me and Casey needed a break from it and just go throw the ball with her. This training has been great for me to learn more than her. I know we will get back to where we need to be, i just need to just make sure Casey feels good and celebrate the small wins again!


----------



## lexie_bushey

The weather has not been cooperating these past few weeks its either been hot or rain. Casey hasnt had training in 3 weeks since it has rained every Saturday. I have made some progress with her after her setbacks. She is back to walking by people and not cowering everytime they walk near her. Still cant walk by dogs without a reaction but we are working on it and will see what my trainer says next week. Casey is decent around dogs her size or larger but not little dogs. I also now have to switch her food which i hate doing but the store won't be getting any in anytime soon. Bob has been great! He has some new found energy. He is trying to get casey to play a lot more than he used too. I bought him a new dog bed for the living room and i catch him taking 3 of his stuffed animals and putting them on the bed before he climbs on it to sleep. He is also doing pretty good on walks. I am trying to increase them every few days. He is still such a happy boy!


----------



## jennretz

Sounds like things are moving along. You may be able to find Casey’s food online.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry about your weather, sounds like the same we were having most of August. 
Hope the weather breaks for you soon so Casey can get back to her training class. 

They both look great!

I think we need a picture of Bob and his stuffies in his new bed........ 

Hope Casey's food change goes alright.


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Sounds like things are moving along. You may be able to find Casey’s food online.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately the company that makes her food will not be making it for awhile because of the venison shortage. I knew there was a shortage but it didn't affect her food till now. I was hoping to stock up on it but other people beat me to it. Her training is moving along and to see where we are now to a month ago is amazing. 




CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sorry about your weather, sounds like the same we were having most of August.
> Hope the weather breaks for you soon so Casey can get back to her training class.
> 
> They both look great!
> 
> I think we need a picture of Bob and his stuffies in his new bed........
> 
> Hope Casey's food change goes alright.



The weather has been frustrating but at least we can get a morning walk in most days. I cant wait to get back to training to work on a few things with her. Im hoping the food doesn't upset her to much we had to go through a lot of foods till we found this one that works and this one she has been on the longest without any issues.
I will have to get a picture when Bob puts his stuffies to bed again. They are currently all over the floor cause he was running around with them trying to get Casey to play!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

> I will have to get a picture when Bob puts his stuffies to bed again. They are currently all over the floor cause he was running around with them trying to get Casey to play!



Awww......... 

My bridge girl used to have stuffies all throughout the house, my house looked like a toddler lived in it.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Awww.........
> 
> My bridge girl used to have stuffies all throughout the house, my house looked like a toddler lived in it.


That is how my house looks. Their toys are everywhere and most of the toys are stuffed animals. Bob has always loved stuffed animals and he is very glad that Casey grew out of destroying them!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Here is Bob in his new bed with two of his stuffed animals that he brought to bed with him. He normally takes three but today I guess he just wanted his gator and his dog that he takes to bed with him every night









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Awww he’s such a sweetheart!


----------



## jennretz

That is so cute.  Bob


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> Here is Bob in his new bed with two of his stuffed animals that he brought to bed with him. He normally takes three but today I guess he just wanted his gator and his dog that he takes to bed with him every night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk



Awww........what a great picture, his new bed is really nice. 

I find it interesting that dogs have their "favorite" stuffed buddies, Bob is no different since he takes his dog to bed with him every night. So cute!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Awww he’s such a sweetheart!


He is! He loves his toys


jennretz said:


> That is so cute.  Bob
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once he got his new bed. He started putting his animals on it with him


CAROLINA MOM said:


> Awww........what a great picture, his new bed is really nice.
> 
> I find it interesting that dogs have their "favorite" stuffed buddies, Bob is no different since he takes his dog to bed with him every night. So cute!


Bob has had his dog that we call sparky and he knows it by name since he was a puppy. It was actually one of my toys when i was younger but he claimed it for himself when he was 8 weeks and has slept with it ever since.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

> Bob has had his dog that we call sparky and he knows it by name since he was a puppy. It was actually one of my toys when i was younger but he claimed it for himself when he was 8 weeks and has slept with it ever since.


This is really special.....


----------



## jennretz

CAROLINA MOM said:


> This is really special.....




I agree! That is so sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

We finally had nice weather today so Casey could go to training! It took her a little to get back into it. I talked to my trainer a lot about the setbacks we had and how she did improve with people but i found one major trigger which is little dogs. She is still very reactive when they are around. Luckily there was one at the park so my trainer asked the owner if he would be willing to help and he was. It took a few tries to be able to walk by it and she still isn't very comfortable around them so I have to find some little dogs to walk by casey. My trainer is going to try to meet me sometime this week for a one on one session to just walk her by as many dogs as possible which is awesome of my trainer to be willing to help me outside of class. Ive never had a trainer willing to help me outside of what i paid to learn. The photo of Casey laying in the grass was at the park during training today. Ive never seen her relaxed enough to lay at the park with so much going on and not be as focused on her surroundings like she used to be.

Bob has been doing great running around with all his toys till he is ready to take them to his dog bed. It is great to see him still have so much energy. He is happy to spend his days outside rolling around and playing with Casey. He has been such an instagator lately by taking Casey's toy once she drops it and runs to the other room with it. I went to move his dog bed and found a few bones that he hid under it and he didnt seem to happy about me finding his hiding spot.























Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Sounds like you have a great trainer! Love the photos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Sounds like you have a great trainer! Love the photos
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have truly lucked out with this trainer. She definitely does a lot more to help me than the last one I had. With the old trainer i felt like Casey wasnt going to be half as successful as she is today. And just to see casey enjoying all the training classes and work we do at home makes it all worth it! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of Bob and Casey, they both look so happy....... 

I was laughing about Bob being an instigator taking Casey's toys and all the bones he'd hidden....

Great Casey was able to get back to the training classes, I agree, your trainer sounds wonderful.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures of Bob and Casey, they both look so happy.......
> 
> I was laughing about Bob being an instigator taking Casey's toys and all the bones he'd hidden....
> 
> Great Casey was able to get back to the training classes, I agree, your trainer sounds wonderful.



I couldnt help but laugh at all the toys that he hid. He was back at it a little while ago I saw him go into the other room with a bone and heard him moving something around. I dont know when he started this but I guess I'll have to look under his bed more often lol

I lucked out with this trainer and ill admit when she told me all the things I would be able to do with Casey I didnt believe it. Just to see Casey doing all these things I never thought was possible is incredible. This trainer showed me all the potential that Casey has and I'm so grateful that i took the chance on these classes

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

We are back at the vet...bob went to the pond last night and now he can't really walk. I've been carrying him all night into this morning but my boy is in some pain









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Hope Bob is ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Hope Bob is ok
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you we are being squeezed in at the vet so its a lot of waiting but i hope im just overreacting 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Oh dear! Poor baby! I really hope Bob feels better quickly!


----------



## cwag

He's a big boy to carry. Hope he's well soon. Take care of your back.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Oh dear! Poor baby! I really hope Bob feels better quickly!


Thank you I hope so too. He is laying on the vet floor waiting so i know he isnt feeling great. 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> He's a big boy to carry. Hope he's well soon. Take care of your back.


He is a big boy about 75 pounds but ill do whatever i need to for him. I just hope it's nothing but I would rather be safe than sorry 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

We are finally home! Bob has a muscle strain in his hind leg and aggravated the arthritis in his elbow. He has to have a few days rest and take gabapentin for a few days. He is already up and walking around a bit more. I'm very happy it isn't anything major and my boy should be better in a few days









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Yeah Bob!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Yay Bob! Every time I see him I want to kiss his happy face


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Yeah Bob!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He walked around a little bit following me around from room to room as I was doing some cleaning so i guess its a kind of lazy day for me so he can relax a bit! 




Wendy427 said:


> Yay Bob! Every time I see him I want to kiss his happy face


He is definitely getting a lot of attention today from the people at the vet's office and here at home. Casey is even being good and just watching her brother

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

I was upstairs this morning getting ready for the day and I go into my room to find this stinker got the door to the upstairs open and came up to lay on his back on my bed! He is such a goof, his legs are still pretty sore but he really doesn't like me leaving him.









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

That’s hilarious! Who can get upset with that sweet boy????

He’s pulling out all the cuteness points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> That’s hilarious! Who can get upset with that sweet boy????
> 
> He’s pulling out all the cuteness points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't ever be mad at him and he knows it! I should of realized he would want to be with me cause i went out last night. 
But he wins he after i saw him i had to lay on the bed with him and give belly rubs so he is a happy boy! I just worry with him not being steady and doing the stairs, I don't want him to fall. 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

LOVE the picture.......what a character Bob is.
Hope his leg is healing well. 

So sweet about Casey watching over him.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> LOVE the picture.......what a character Bob is.
> Hope his leg is healing well.
> 
> So sweet about Casey watching over him.


He is definitely a character especially when he is hurting, he always seem to bring out his even sillier than normal cause I think he knows i worry to much. His legs are healing slowly my vet said 3 days he should be okay but i think its going to take longer. The back one seems to be healing better than the front. I talked with the vet and he said to up the gabapentin if he seems to be in a bit more discomfort. Casey has been great with him, she has surprised me. She still tries to play but it's not the normal crazy play they do she only starts it if he is lying down and stops if he gets up. It's interesting to see her with him right now

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

I think dogs sense when the other needs more gentle interactions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> I think dogs sense when the other needs more gentle interactions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think so too. Casey has been surprising, she just lays by him and knew to not play so crazy with him. She is such a great dog. I love the bond they have









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob seems to be a little better today. He isn't limping as much but this boy knows how to get my attention. I was in a different room where he couldnt see me so he started whining so i ran to the room where he was and I see him standing there wagging his tail! He gave me a mini heart attack, i thought he was hurt but he was just wanted me in the same room as him. I took him for a little walk today and he did okay didn't go to far but he was happy which is what matters! 
I just got back from training with Casey and she was awesome! I always get there early for some reason but my trainer does too so it works out. Today we went to Lowes and sat out outside till the other dogs show up. We went to a bunch of different stores after walking in lowes. She stayed in heel the whole time and ignored her surroundings and people. Today was supposed to be our last class but my trainer said that Casey and i can tag along to the public access training. Casey seems to love training so of course i said i would gladly continue. Casey is doing great! I love seeing her doing all these things like going into stores and not being reactive. She is such a great dog and im glad i can help her become even better
















Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Sounds like a great day all around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great job Casey!

Bob you are too silly..... 

Love the pic of Bob and Casey together on the bed, so cute.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great job Casey!
> 
> Bob you are too silly.....
> 
> Love the pic of Bob and Casey together on the bed, so cute.


When he did that I was freaking out and to see him fine and wagging his tail, i wanted to be mad but i can't he's to cute. 
I was so proud of Casey today. My trainer asked if i could bring back the dog that I brought to the first day of class cause she is just doing so good that my trainer doesnt have to do much.
That picture of them on the bed was yesterday Casey tries to lay with him all the time but he normally moves but he was very tired so he gave in and let her lay with him.


jennretz said:


> Sounds like a great day all around
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It really was! Bob was thrilled to finally go for a walk even if it wasnt far. And seeing Casey make the progress each week doing something new is great. When we were early to training my trainer had her sitting by the doors at lowes and we backed away and Casey stayed ignoring all the people walking by. It was amazing to see 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Bob and Casey*

So glad to see Bob is getting BETTER and that's great that you're practicing with Casey at Lowes. I love when dogs are BONDED. Everytime we've had two dogs and one was always a rescue, they were/are so bonded.

I love all of the pictures, but especially the last one of them together!!00


----------



## lexie_bushey

Karen519 said:


> So glad to see Bob is getting BETTER and that's great that you're practicing with Casey at Lowes. I love when dogs are BONDED. Everytime we've had two dogs and one was always a rescue, they were/are so bonded.
> 
> I love all of the pictures, but especially the last one of them together!!00


He still has a little limp with his front leg but his hind leg that had the muscle strain seems to be a lot better! 
Casey yesterday went into a bunch of stores besides lowes like staples and target. Her training is now public access so after this she could be a service dog if i choose. Which is awesome we are just gonna do the training and go from there. It's fun to see her learn new things. 
The picture of them on the bed is one of my favorites! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob is completely off of the gabapentin and meloxicam. Now he just gets it on an as needed basis. His legs may always be a little weak but you would never really know it by the way he plays with Casey. We are doing short walks trying to build them up again. But today on our walk he ran to my friend's grandparents house to visit and they just love his company. My friends grandmother became paralyzed from the waist down a few years ago after a bad car accident so seeing Bob makes her day. He goes right up to her for pets and doesn't care who else is the room his attention is on her. They of course also had a few milk bones for him so he was even happier! He is such a happy boy,the other day all he wanted to do was play fetch till he didn't want to bring the ball back.
Casey had training today and she still loves it. We joined my trainers other class today to expose her to new dogs and she did awesome. She stayed in heel while watching the other dogs. She was unsure at first but her confidence came out when my trainer yelled casey and ran across the soccer field getting her to play a few minutes then had me call her back into heel and she did great! She even helped get a 16 week old boxer puppy that is in the class to keep moving cause he doesnt like walking on a leash yet. My trainer said that we can join this class permanently with the original class that im in so casey will have double training on Saturdays with about 2 hours in between for her to relax and run around.
















Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of Bob and Casey. 
That's so sweet how he adores your friend's grandmother. 

Great job Casey girl! 

I know you're so proud of both of them.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures of Bob and Casey.
> That's so sweet how he adores your friend's grandmother.
> 
> Great job Casey girl!
> 
> I know you're so proud of both of them.


Im extremely proud of both of them. Bob is just a sweet boy with everyone and I'm surprised the wheelchair didn't scare him. He just moved around it and didn't knock into it.
Casey is just surprising me all the time now. She had made so much progress. Just her being able to be close to the puppy and make him feel comfortable and to get him to keep moving was awesome. That is something i never thought I would see

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

So good to see that Bob is doing so well and can get back to the business of being a dog!

Sweet Casey, I am sure, will take you places beyond your imagination. Often all they need is the opportunity to try!!

I love reading their stories, can just feel the love and connection between all of you!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Charliethree said:


> So good to see that Bob is doing so well and can get back to the business of being a dog!
> 
> Sweet Casey, I am sure, will take you places beyond your imagination. Often all they need is the opportunity to try!!
> 
> I love reading their stories, can just feel the love and connection between all of you!


Thank you! At the end of the day I just want them to have the best life possible. Bob is happy to have his normal routine back. He is such a happy dog! 
Casey has shown me so much in the 3 1/2 years that she has been here and its been an awesome learning experience, its had some ups and downs but ever since training she has had this new found confidence and every class is a new challenge that she proves she can handle with a little help. 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

lexie_bushey said:


> Thank you! At the end of the day I just want them to have the best life possible. Bob is happy to have his normal routine back. He is such a happy dog!
> Casey has shown me so much in the 3 1/2 years that she has been here and its been an awesome learning experience, its had some ups and downs but ever since training she has had this new found confidence and every class is a new challenge that she proves she can handle with a little help.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk



Absolutely!! Giving them a good life is what it is all about!

Every challenge is an opportunity to learn, not just for them but for us.


----------



## lexie_bushey

This photo is really special. This is the first time Bob went over to lay with Casey. When we first brought her home Bob wasn't to thrilled with her laying with him. He has slowly let her over the years. I love the bond these two have.









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

What an adorable picture! It is pretty neat to watch their relationships change as they grow to become best friends!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Charliethree said:


> What an adorable picture! It is pretty neat to watch their relationships change as they grow to become best friends!


I love watching their relationship change. They have become so close this past year. They hate being apart now but Bob used to love a break from her but now they are laying together all the time now

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Casey had training yesterday and she did really well. The class took place outside of target, the dogs sat around the entrance and exit while watching people go in and out. Casey actually turned her back and faced the parking lot she wanted nothing to do with people which is great. She did find a cricket on the sidewalk and thought it was more fun to watch than class. Next week we are working on stay so that will be a little hard for her. We are going to start practicing now to try to get her to have an idea of the command and its something new to try so she may enjoy it.
Bob is doing pretty good. He hasn't really needed the anti-inflammatory and is almost back to his full walk. We are taking it slow but he is just happy to go no matter how far. He was bummed that he couldn't go to training with us but I'm hoping he can next week and walk around before the class starts and before the other dogs show up. He isn't a fan of to many dogs and I don't think Casey would focus on me with her brother around.
















Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

You are really making great strides with both of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> You are really making great strides with both of them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I'm trying to just do the things that make them happy! This is the 2nd week casey tagged along in my trainer's new class and we will keep going as long as Casey enjoys it! And as long as Bob is his smiley goofy self, i have no problem going on slow walks with him while he sniffs every smell he can! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

It has been a rough week for Casey. She had a setback with seeing little dogs. My trainer had reccomened her being put on a long line till we had class which we did today. She put a basket muzzle on her and tested her with one of the service dogs that tagged along and once we saw she would be okay the muzzle was off and she was free to run with the other dogs. She did great and during training today it was recall and play, she even played with a 4 month old boxer puppy. The puppy named Axel loved Casey and I've never seen her so happy to play with another dog that wasnt Bob. She is now asleep on the back of my couch. So i think it was a good day for her. 
Bob is doing great he is going to be having a birthday soon. So i have to get him some presents. He has found his inner puppy and running around the yard, getting casey to play. He just has this new found energy and i love it. He is just happy. His bed is full of toys every night but he makes sure to play with each toy on his bed. I still have to take him to training with us one of these days but it's hard i don't know how casey would react with him around and he wouldn't be thrilled with all the other dogs. So right now he gets a special treat when i leave and he seems happy. I just hate leaving him.





































Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anlina

How old will adorable Bob be?


----------



## lexie_bushey

Anlina said:


> How old will adorable Bob be?


Bob is going to be 12! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Today is a big day. Its Bob's Birthday! Today he turns 12. Its crazy to think that I was 12 when i got him. We have been through so much together. My boy has already opened his new toy. He loves the kong cozie toys so he will have another stuffed animal to bring onto his dog bed at night. He has been walking around with his new toys all morning. Hopefully the rain will stop soon so he can get his walk because my friend's grandparents always know when it's his birthday and has treats ready for him. Today is all about my boy! I still remember meeting this little golden puppy named Bob 12 years ago hoping that he would be mine but my parents told me that we werent getting another dog. Fast forward those 8 weeks i was sitting at the computer desk doing school work, turned around when my dad came home said hi to him and turned back to the computer, quickly turned around again when i realized that he was holding little Bob. Im so greatful that we have had these 12 years together. Happy Birthday to my boy who i love so much!






























Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 12th Birthday Bob!

Have fun celebrating your special day.


----------



## jennretz

Happy 12th Birthday sweet Bob[emoji177][emoji512][emoji322]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Birthday, handsome Bob!


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 12th Birthday Bob!
> 
> Have fun celebrating your special day.





jennretz said:


> Happy 12th Birthday sweet Bob[emoji177][emoji512][emoji322]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Brinkleythegolden said:


> Happy Birthday, handsome Bob!


Thanks everyone! I think he had a pretty good day! He has been spoiled with his new toys. He went on a walk to my friend's grandparents house where they had treats ready for him. He played with Casey and his toys all day now him and her are laying on my bed while i get ready for work. I hate leaving him but at least i was with him all day!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Happy Birthday Bob! Lots of kisses coming your way!


----------



## Anlina

Do you have any photos of Bob as a puppy?


----------



## lexie_bushey

Anlina said:


> Do you have any photos of Bob as a puppy?


These are the only two pictures i have right now that are on my phone. Ill have to find his puppy ones when i get home. But these photos are 9 month old Bob! The one with the first place ribbon is from when my town put on a dog show and he got first place in the puppy category!
















Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Beautiful photos! So fun to see younger Bob.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

Happy birthday a day late, Bob. He is such a happy looking guy and such a handsome puppy. His got you day was a blessed day for both you and him!


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Beautiful photos! So fun to see younger Bob.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I will have to get his puppy photos scanned onto my computer to post. I have ones from when he was only a few weeks old.


cwag said:


> Happy birthday a day late, Bob. He is such a happy looking guy and such a handsome puppy. His got you day was a blessed day for both you and him!


Thank you! The relationship i have with him is so special. Me and him have been through so much together. I remember the day he came home like it was yesterday. I honestly never knew the relationship we could have and I'm just so lucky to have him 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bob was a handsome youngster, but I am so partial to the Sugar Face Bob......


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob and Casey have some news! Casey got upgraded to big sister! Little Oakley will be coming home sometime next week after he gets the all clear from the vet and after he turns 8 weeks. He will be 7 weeks this Wednesday.
















Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations to you all-Oakley is adorable!
Can't wait to see pictures and hear all about the adventures they'll all have together.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

duplicate post


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Congratulations to you all-Oakley is adorable!
> Can't wait to see pictures and hear all about the adventures they'll all have together.


Thank you! Im very excited to be adding a new little one. I didn't think it would be this soon but the timing is perfect. Its been exciting setting up Casey's old crate, looking at collars. It feels like forever since there has been a puppy in the house but Casey was a puppy not that long ago. Its been 8 years since there were 3 dogs at one time in the house so learning that dynamic will be a challenge but i think im ready for it all. 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

How exciting!


----------



## jennretz

Congratulations! Can’t wait to see your updates


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> How exciting!





jennretz said:


> Congratulations! Can’t wait to see your updates
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you guys! This wait for him to come home isn't to long but its going to be a tough wait! I can't wait for Oakley to join Bob and Casey and to start making memories! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

How exciting. Oakley is a cutie.


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> How exciting. Oakley is a cutie.


Thank you! We are very excited! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Oakley is officially home! We did a first meeting at my mems so it was neutral territory. Bob likes him, went up to him Right away to check him out. Casey has been trying to play nonstop and is kind of scaring him a little. I was a little worried how Casey would react but she is doing awesome. So far he is a very chill puppy but he only came home a few hours ago. His pictures are a little blurry cause he didn't want to sit still!





































Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

Looks like big fun for everyone. Glad its going well.


----------



## jennretz

Congratulations! So adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> Looks like big fun for everyone. Glad its going well.


It's going a lot better than I thought! Tomorrow will be fun for his first full day here and it will be fun to see his personality come out more once he is comfortable


jennretz said:


> Congratulations! So adorable!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I forgot how soft and cuddly a golden puppy is. Its been sweet both Bob and Casey keep going over to check on him while he naps! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK

OMG! I haven't been on forum for awhile and I am so happy to see your post!!!:grin2: Oakley is adorable!! Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## Wendy427

OMG what a sweetie pie. And so attentive are big brother and big sister!


----------



## Charliethree

Welcome home Oakley!! 

Congratulations on your new little boy! He is so adorable! 

Lots of fun times ahead!!


----------



## lexie_bushey

SandyK said:


> OMG! I haven't been on forum for awhile and I am so happy to see your post!!!:grin2: Oakley is adorable!! Congrats and enjoy!!!


Thank you! He's been awesome so far. Slept 4 hours at a time doesn't seem to mind his crate at all so im hoping it continues!


Wendy427 said:


> OMG what a sweetie pie. And so attentive are big brother and big sister!


He's so sweet, Casey has been getting up to check on him every time she hears a noise in his crate. It's cute i figured she would have a hard time adjusting but she seems to love him. She just won't lay near him yet which is funny cause as a puppy all she wanted to do was lay with Bob and he wouldn't let her!


Charliethree said:


> Welcome home Oakley!!
> 
> Congratulations on your new little boy! He is so adorable!
> 
> Lots of fun times ahead!!


Thank you! I'm very excited to see Oakley grow up with Bob and Casey. I'm hoping to see his true personality soon but right now he is making sure he is letting me know he is done with his crate! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

And then there were three-

Oh my goodness, Oakley is so adorable, Congratulations!
Love all the pictures..... especially the one of Oakley with the leash in his mouth.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> And then there were three-
> 
> Oh my goodness, Oakley is so adorable, Congratulations!
> Love all the pictures..... especially the one of Oakley with the leash in his mouth.


Thank you! Life just got a Little crazier but I honestly love it! Oakley has been awesome so far and trying to win over Bob and Casey has been easy for him. Especially since i caught him on Bob this morning!
















Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

That is such a great picture of Oakley and Bob!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

jennretz said:


> That is such a great picture of Oakley and Bob!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, so adorable!


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> That is such a great picture of Oakley and Bob!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





CAROLINA MOM said:


> I agree, so adorable!


Thank you guys! I lucked out with that photo. Im surprised Bob let him be on him. Casey is still warming up to being close to him. She tries to play with him but other than that she does want space. I think she'll come around eventually

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Love that pic! Bob is soooo happy with his new playmate!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, congratulations! I am so happy for you. We are bringing one home sometime next year and you're giving me puppy fever!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Love that pic! Bob is soooo happy with his new playmate!


He took to him a lot quicker than he did with Casey. Casey is slowly adjusting she is laying on me right now with Oakley close by so that is more progress already.


Brinkleythegolden said:


> Aww, congratulations! I am so happy for you. We are bringing one home sometime next year and you're giving me puppy fever!


Thank you! I had puppy fever looking at all the threads on here with new pups and honestly didnt think i would have a new one so soon but he was meant to be mine.
















Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Oakley has been here for a few days now and its going really well! Bob and Casey are warming up to him being around. Bob will let Oakley lay near him on his terms but its a start. Casey wasn't sure at first, she kept hiding on the back of the couch where he couldn't reach her. Today she wanted to play with him but she is a little to rough but i think once he gets a little bigger, they both will be playing nonstop. Oakley loves his crate and has only had a handful of accidents in the house, I've made sure to take him out as much as possible. Casey had training today so my dad and i decided to take all the dogs to the park before her class. They had fun running around together! Oakley chased Bob and Casey all over and when it was time for Casey's class my dad sat with Bob and Oakley who happily slept in the truck the whole time! Me and Casey where the only ones who showed up to class so we walked the park getting casey to ignore and my trainer had her dog and showed me different things with her dog and of course the two dogs were able to run and play. I even talked to her about things to do with Oakley so we can start out right and he will most likely take the class in the spring when he is older. It was such a great day with these 3 at the park i hated to see it end! They are all sleeping while I get to go to work. And of course the picture of the 3 of them was taken at the park right before Casey had training!






























Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

My goodness, what an amazing trio!! I love Bob's perpetual smile, and Casey's 'life is good!' expression, and Oakley is just plain cute! 

My senior boy did not 'take to' our pup until he was about 12 weeks old but it didn't take long after that for them to become best friends and were playing every day. I am sure in time Bob and Oakley will become good buddies! Casey will enjoy him too, when she figures out how to play with him and avoid those sharp puppy teeth! 
Oakley is a lucky boy, he has two 'canine teachers' to help him learn how to be a dog!!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Charliethree said:


> My goodness, what an amazing trio!! I love Bob's perpetual smile, and Casey's 'life is good!' expression, and Oakley is just plain cute!
> 
> My senior boy did not 'take to' our pup until he was about 12 weeks old but it didn't take long after that for them to become best friends and were playing every day. I am sure in time Bob and Oakley will become good buddies! Casey will enjoy him too, when she figures out how to play with him and avoid those sharp puppy teeth!
> Oakley is a lucky boy, he has two 'canine teachers' to help him learn how to be a dog!!


Bob is always such a happy boy, i cant help but smile when i look at him. Casey seems to enjoy life more ever since we started training. She has a lot more freedom which i know she loves. Oakley seems to be enjoying his life so far. I cant wait for the days when Oakley and Bob are good buddies, I do feel bad when bob is laying down and Oakley runs to him so Bob gets up and moves but i know it's them just getting comfortable with each other. Casey is trying she just needs to figure out how rough she can be and she will it will just take some time.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## KKaren

Congratulations! So, so adorable. It looks like your three are getting along really well. Loving all of the pictures. Welcome little Oakley!


----------



## lexie_bushey

KKaren said:


> Congratulations! So, so adorable. It looks like your three are getting along really well. Loving all of the pictures. Welcome little Oakley!


Thank you! Bob and Casey are still adjusting to him staying but they have made a lot of progress these past few days. 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Tomorrow Oakley will have been here for 2 weeks and he will also be 10 weeks. It's crazy how quick these 2 weeks have gone. He is about 95% potty trained, he runs to the door and whines when he needs to go out. He knows his name, sit, and come. He sleeps through the night and the only time we get up is if Bob or Casey need to go out. We are working on walking on leash, he doesn't like walks yet but im sure He will love them soon enough. He goes to the vet friday for his first visit with my vet and for his next round of shots. 
Bob is doing great and he was finally able to get back up to a full mile on walks! We haven't been able to have a decent since he tore his acl in April. It's been a long recovery but we did it now just have to get some weight back off him. We are looking for different places to walk with him because we were going for our walk and my neighbor's golden broke its collar and went after Bob. Luckily the owner grabbed his dog quickly but i hate that he had to deal with that again so if i can find another route to go, i think Bob will be happy.
Casey is doing great in training. The Stay command is a little hard for her but we are working on it. She still loves her training classes, i think she loves the one on one time with me more than anything and she does seem to like the trainer since she decides to follow her instead of me during class. She loves playing with Oakley. She finally figured out she cant be as rough as she is with Bob and she is gentle with little Oakley but does get carried away sometimes. 
All the dogs are getting along great. Oakley follows Bob all over and will gladly play with Casey. And as i type this i have Oakley and Casey sleeping on me while Bob is at my feet and i couldn't be happier with my three!



















































Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

These 3 seem to be getting along pretty well. Now we just need them all to look at the camera at the same time lol and adding this picture so it should show the post I made yesterday that didn't seem to show up









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They all look great, enjoyed the pictures and hearing how great they are all doing.


----------



## jennretz

It's absolute cuteness overload. I didn't think Bob could get any happier, but he sure does look like he loves being a big brother!

And I love how Casey is blossoming with your training. All your love, patience and kindness is creating such a wonderful impact on all 3 of your crew.

This is one of my favorite threads to visit.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> They all look great, enjoyed the pictures and hearing how great they are all doing.


Thank you! I honestly didn't think it would be going this great in only 2 weeks but they all seem to get along great!



jennretz said:


> It's absolute cuteness overload. I didn't think Bob could get any happier, but he sure does look like he loves being a big brother!
> 
> And I love how Casey is blossoming with your training. All your love, patience and kindness is creating such a wonderful impact on all 3 of your crew.
> 
> This is one of my favorite threads to visit.


He does love being a big brother just not when Oakley is grabbing onto his tail! He is still trying to figureout how to play with him but he will get there. He runs along side Oakley and Casey while they play, barking and wagging his tail! I love watching Casey do things I never thought was possible and even seeing her with Oakley is awesome i didn't think she would be so gentle with him. Im glad you still like keeping up with my crew after all this time lol 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They're just adorable!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Oakley has his vet appointment this morning and he did really well. He used the waiting room as his play area and the techs all loved him and kept giving him treats. His stool sample showed traces of roundworm eggs so he was dewormed again and goes back in two weeks for another dose. He only gained 2 pounds since he has been home which my vet said is great and that he will easily be bigger than Bob. My vet is a golden owner so he just loves when Bob and now Oakley come in. They gave us a nice puppy pack complete with toys, treats, and a month of flea and tick. He is now asleep on the side of me.























Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Awwww you got him a plushie dog!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Awwww you got him a plushie dog!


 He loves his puppy! He drags it everywhere! Even sleeps with it! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Just came back from the first walk with all 3 dogs together and it was Oakley's first trail walk! They loved it! I normally take each dog separate but i figured i would give it a try. I did have someone stop us and ask if i was a dog walker. Bob and Casey were great off leash and Oakley was on a long line but he stayed right with them and listened really well when i told him to come. Bob was even able to walk close to two miles! He hasn't been able to do that since tearing his acl in April. It was a great walk and i now have 3 dogs all passed out from their walk so i think it was a success!





































Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

Being able to take all three together is great. They look like it was a good time for all.


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> Being able to take all three together is great. They look like it was a good time for all.


It was great to take them together! I'm going to have to do it more. Trail walks were always Bob and Casey's favorite so it was nice to bring them down there together again and seeing how much Oakley loved it was great, he was so excited! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob,Casey and Oakley have been doing great! Oakley has figured out potty training and only has an accident if we dont get to the door quick enough. He had a weigh in at the vet today and weighs 17.5 pounds at 12 weeks and had his last deworming treatment today. He goes back to the vet next week for his rabies shot. Casey has been playing with him nonstop, i thought she was going to have a hard time adjusting to him but she seems to love him. Bob is taking a little longer to loving him but they do lay together here and there but Oakley did fall on bobs legs the other day so i think that is why Bob is having a harder time with him. Today i brought them to my mems house. They had 12 acres of land to run and they did. Bob was even jumping over trees that had fallen. He ran so much and had a huge grin on his face. They all had so much fun and are currently passed out!



















































Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Love all the photos, but especially the one of Oakley with the stick.

You can tell all 3 were having a blast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Oakley had his final puppy appointment today! At 3 months he is already 22.5 pounds! The tech all love him and had to cuddle one more time before we left since he won't be this little puppy when he goes back next year! Him and Casey play nonstop, its been great to watch. Bob and Oakley cuddle together quite a bit. Oakley will bring him a bunch of toys then lay in Bob. Last Night we got our first snow storm of the season! We got about 7 inches, Oakley wasnt sure at first but he then started sticking his head and the snow, then running around with Bob and Casey. They had a blast even if it was 10:00 at night. The weather hasnt been cooperating for Casey to have training so i decided to take her to the park to work on recall then to lowes to ignore distractions. She did great in lowes, staying in heel and just focused on me. Her recall is a work in progress but for everything going on at the park she was great and i couldnt be prouder of her and we are going to keep working to make her successful. Bob is doing great going farther on walks, he just loves to keep walking, i try to end his walk and he wont move till we continue the way he wants!



















































Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

How lucky both Cassie and Oakley are to be mentored by Bob. He looks so happy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> How lucky both Cassie and Oakley are to be mentored by Bob. He looks so happy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He loves his siblings but he isnt afraid to let them know if they are bugging him. He seems to enjoy them more when they are all outside together. But I do catch Oakley doing the things that Bob does and it's cute to watch! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

How adorable!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Brinkleythegolden said:


> How adorable!


Thank you! I'm lucky to have these 3!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They all look great, Oakley's growing so fast.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> They all look great, Oakley's growing so fast.


Its crazy how big he is already. He has already darkened in color a little and when I was holding him today I just thought how much longer can i do this! At the vet people couldn't believe when I said he was only 3 months old! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob, Casey and Oakley have been doing great! Oakley is growing like a weed, already 25 pounds at 3 1/2 months. He is already wearing a large harness, it's a little big but not by much. These 3 were stuck inside for a couple days with the temperature being below freezing. They had a lot of pent up energy which i have learned with these 3 is complete chaos. Once they were able to go back on walks was great for them. Bob is still doing great on walks, we have been able to do a mile and a half now as long as it's his pace and off leash. Trail walks are his favorite with all the smells. Casey has finished her training classes but we are going to make sure ahe continues to thrive and be the dog i know she can be. Her recall has been awesome no matter where in the yard she is, she comes. Its been great seeing her doing so well. She has even surprised me with Oakley. Seeing their friendship grow is amazing, i was so worried how she would react to him but they play everyday. She seems very happy to have Oakley. She still loves Bob so much too. I catch her trying to play with both of them at the same time. Bob and Oakley dont really play but they will lay together almost every night.












































Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

> These 3 were stuck inside for a couple days with the temperature being below freezing. They had a lot of pent up energy which i have learned with these 3 is complete chaos.


Sorry but I got a chuckle out this, I can only imagine...

The pictures are great, can tell they all enjoyed getting out and exploring.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sorry but I got a chuckle out this, I can only imagine...
> 
> The pictures are great, can tell they all enjoyed getting out and exploring.


It was crazy i still laugh! Oakley and Casey would run through the house and jump onto the dog bed and it would slide across the room and all 3 of them trying to play in the house is crazy and so much better outside! They love their walks, any chance to get them out and work on different things is great. Oakley is still not confident on walks by himself so any chance to work on it is great. 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Although it was probably chaotic, I know it was fun watching them playing in the house.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Although it was probably chaotic, I know it was fun watching them playing in the house.


It was but i love seeing them all together playing or causing trouble! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> It was but i love seeing them all together playing or causing trouble!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


The "Three Amigos", is one of them the "instigator"?


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The "Three Amigos", is one of them the "instigator"?


The instigator role seems to switch between the three of them. But most of the time it's Oakley. If he is not napping then he is pulling Bob's tail or pestering Casey to play! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I was curious, as I know adding Oakley has changed the dynamics in your household. 
Must be so much fun watching them.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I was curious, as I know adding Oakley has changed the dynamics in your household.
> Must be so much fun watching them.


It has been interesting to watch these 3 figure out the new dynamic and they seem okay with everything so far. I make sure to step in if Oakley isnt listening to Bob and Casey when they don't want to play. 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Today was a rough day. Bob and i spent it at the vet. He had bloody stool and was lethargic and couldn't lay down comfortably. He did perk up when he realized that he was going for a ride until he realized he was at the vet. They ran all kinds of tests and it turns out to be an upset gi. Im so greatful that it is nothing to major and just has to be on meds and a bland diet for five days. Im a little concerned that this is the second time he is having a gi issue in a year and may need to talk to my regular vet on what we can do to help prevent this. He is down five pounds which is great! He is still such happy boy which makes things easier But is very tired from his outing and is napping till its time for meds. Now we just wait for his senior panel bloodwork to come back on Monday. Casey and Oakley are taking turns checking on him and being so good around him and letting him relax. Oakley is bringing him every toy possible which is pretty cute to watch!
















Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

So sorry to hear Bob is under the weather. Hope he perks up soon. Oakley’s presents should help! So cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to hear Bob isn't feeling well, hope he's feeling better very soon.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> So sorry to hear Bob is under the weather. Hope he perks up soon. Oakley’s presents should help! So cute!





CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sorry to hear Bob isn't feeling well, hope he's feeling better very soon.


Thank you both! I'm hoping tomorrow will be a better day he had two doses of meds so I'm hoping that will start working soon. I'm hoping a full night rest will help too, he didn't sleep at all last night

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Poor guy, he's got to be exhausted.........


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Poor guy, he's got to be exhausted.........


He definitely is. I decided he needed me here with him tonight so i called out of work so he is playing watchdog till everyone gets home instead of taking a nap! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob seems to be feeling a bit better. He was happy to go on his walk today. The vet called me today and said his senior panel bloodwork looks great. But he has pancreatitis again. Almost a year to the day he got this diagnosis for the first time. They said we caught it early so he is on the right meds just need to add pepcid a.c. and keep the bland diet but he has to go on royal canin gi food for life now. They had a feeling he would have to be on this food but had wanted me to try pro plan and he did do great on it but the royal canin will be the way to go. Im just hoping we can get him better without going through everything we went through last year









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob seems a bit better. We did spend all day Tuesday at the vet because of he had a setback and had to get different meds which do seem to be working. He got started on the gi food and seems to like it! Now just hoping once the meds are done there will be no more bleeding when going out to go potty. He was even running outside with Casey and Oakley. Oakley is growing up so quick. I cant believe he is already 16 weeks old. He is potty trained, knows sit and touch. Casey has been surprising, i took her and Oakley on a walk together and he was a little scared so Casey started comforting him and staying close to him the whole walk until we got home. Not that long ago She was the one that needed comforting on walks but now She is helping Oakley. She has been doing great on walks and been working on her recall and she has gotten alot better. Shes about 90% there. Each dog goes on one on one walks most of the time so im definitely getting in exercise. They are happy and tired and soon they will be ready to run around the yard and play!



















































Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Sorry I missed that Bob wasn't feeling well. Sounds like you caught it early and he's on the mend. Such a nice trio


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Sorry I missed that Bob wasn't feeling well. Sounds like you caught it early and he's on the mend. Such a nice trio


I hate that he is sick again but I knew he would be prone to flair ups. Im glad it was caught it early but they aren't sure why his intestines are inflamed, the vet thinks possible allergies but i don't know 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to hear about the set back, hope the new meds do the trick. He always looks so happy no matter what. 

And Oakley, he is growing like a weed........ where did your little puppy go to?


Great job Casey, what a wonderful big sister she is.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sorry to hear about the set back, hope the new meds do the trick. He always looks so happy no matter what.
> 
> And Oakley, he is growing like a weed........ where did your little puppy go to?
> 
> 
> Great job Casey, what a wonderful big sister she is.


He is definitely a happy boy. Im glad he still smiles through all this cause its hard to stay upset when he is happy. He was actually outside running with the other two and just Seems so happy!
I don't know where the puppy i brought home went. It's crazy how fast he is growing, i already had to buy a him a new collar and he has started losing teeth! I actually compared photos of him (which i attached in this post) and it's crazy how much he changed! 
Casey surpises me every day with how she is with both Bob and Oakley, she makes sure to play with both of them but will still sleep so close to Bob at night! She loves playing with Oakley and it amazes me how she gives him comfort but is definitely ready to pester him when need be!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It's interesting to read about the interactions Casey has with Bob and Oakley, must really be fun to watch. 

Casey has a special bond with Bob, cute to hear she sleeps next to him at night.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> It's interesting to read about the interactions Casey has with Bob and Oakley, must really be fun to watch.
> 
> Casey has a special bond with Bob, cute to hear she sleeps next to him at night.


It is great to watch! She tries to include them both while playing and definitely loves laying close to Bob every night as long as she is under the blankets! I thought she was going to have a hard time with oakley being here and there are some tough moments but she is doing great! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That's great to hear, so cute about her sleeping under a blanket too.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That's great to hear, so cute about her sleeping under a blanket too.


She loves her blankets if she could use one year round she would! But every night she has to sleep under my blankets and has her own pillows on my bed. I don't think she is spoiled lol 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> She loves her blankets if she could use one year round she would! But every night she has to sleep under my blankets and has her own pillows on my bed. I don't think she is spoiled lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk




Awww........


----------



## lexie_bushey

Finally took the pups Christmas photo! It was a bit of a challenge to get Oakley to sit still but I'm really happy with how this one turned out!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Awww so sweet and beautiful at the same time! Happy Holidays to you all!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Awww so sweet and beautiful at the same time! Happy Holidays to you all!


Thank you! Happy holidays to you as well! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love the Christmas picture of them, it's really great. It would make a great Christmas Card. 

Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Love the Christmas picture of them, it's really great. It would make a great Christmas Card.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and your family.


Thank you! Im actually going to send a copy Oakley's breeder! I think she will like to see how he has grown! 
Merry Christmas to you! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thank you!

That's great, I'm sure she will enjoy seeing it.


----------



## jennretz

lexie_bushey said:


> Finally took the pups Christmas photo! It was a bit of a challenge to get Oakley to sit still but I'm really happy with how this one turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk




I [emoji177] this picture! You should frame it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a cute picture!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Spent the morning back at the vet with Bob. He went out to potty last night and was then bleeding from his back end again. So we went in for xrays. Thankfully his xrays are clear no masses or anything that could be worrisome. So we are trying different meds again hoping this will help with the pancreatitis. If we don't see any improvement in a couple days then he goes back and we will talk different diet options and ultrasound to check his intestines or maybe surgery to check but im hoping it wont come to that. On the plus side my boy is down another 5 pounds!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

How scary! I hope Bob is ok.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Brinkleythegolden said:


> How scary! I hope Bob is ok.


He is doing okay, he's tired from being up all night then going to the vet. Hes been dealing with this since December 1st we thought after the last round of meds that he was all set but i guess not. I'm hoping these new meds will work and he won't have to deal with this anymore

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Brinkley had a few bouts of Giardia and had blood in his stool too-it's so scary! I'd never had a dog that had that before.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Brinkley had a few bouts of Giardia and had blood in his stool too-it's so scary! I'd never had a dog that had that before.


It really is! Giardia was the first thing they tested Bob for and came back negative. Now i have to get a stool sample once the diarrhea is gone so they can test for coccidia 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm sorry to hear Bob is still having problems...... sending good thoughts to you both.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm sorry to hear Bob is still having problems...... sending good thoughts to you both.


Thank you! Hoping these meds do the tricks

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bob's got to be feeling better soon, Santa will be here next week to see him, Casey and Oakley.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bob's got to be feeling better soon, Santa will be here next week to see him, Casey and Oakley.


I've been telling him it won't be fun to be sick on Christmas especially when we have family coming i don't want him to have to deal with them if he doesnt feel good. 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Oakley logic: when getting told no, run to Bob and act cute and maybe won't get into trouble! 
......it worked these two are way to cute together! And of course a photo of Casey cuddling her blanket this morning.
















Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Wonderful picture! How is Bob feeling?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Wonderful picture! How is Bob feeling?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is feeling a little better today still kind of tired and not a fan of one of the new meds that is sprinkled on his food. But he is still his goofy self running around the yard with Casey and oakley! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

So cute that Oakley runs to Bob when he’s “in trouble”!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> So cute that Oakley runs to Bob when he’s “in trouble”!


Its so funny he does this every time i tell him no! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Its been a little crazy here with Bob being sick and me working a little more because of the holidays and of course today is heavy rain and wind. But yesterday i was able to take the pups on a bit of a trail walk followed by playtime in the yard! Bob is feeling better i never thought i would be happy to see solid poop! He still has a way to go on meds but so far so good. I still have to bring a sample to the vet to test for coccidia. He even walked 1 1/2 miles which was a struggle for him! Trail walks are great cause it works on Casey's recall and I can say that she is doing amazing. She gets focused on a smell so I keep walking and after a good distance away i yell for her to come and she quickly stops smelling and runs as fast as she can to me! She has come a long way and i don't see her needed a long line ever again! Oakley is loving the trail walks to he isnt a fan of the long line but better safe than sorry. He loves running up and down the trail or around the yard chasing Casey, he cant catch her yet but he will be soon. Hes 4 months old now and it is going by so quick.






























Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Your furbabies are adorable!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of your pups, they're so cute. 
Good to hear Bob is feeling better, great to hear how well Casey is doing and Oakley is just too cute for words. Love the pic of him next to Bob when he's gotten in trouble......


----------



## lexie_bushey

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Your furbabies are adorable!


Thank you! I think so too lol



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures of your pups, they're so cute.
> Good to hear Bob is feeling better, great to hear how well Casey is doing and Oakley is just too cute for words. Love the pic of him next to Bob when he's gotten in trouble......


Thank you! Im so happy with how Bob is feeling. He is running around and keeping up with the other two on walks! Casey surprises me all the time we have been working hard on recall. I definitely want it to be the one command she has down pat. Oakley is definitely cute and knows how to use it to his advantage. I can be mad at him and he will either go to Bob or lay in my lap giving kisses and it works every time! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

> Oakley is definitely cute and knows how to use it to his advantage. I can be mad at him and he will either go to Bob or lay in my lap giving kisses and it works every time!


These boys certainly know how to work it........how cute!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Took Oakley out today to see some new surroundings. We went to a place called mystic village. Its a bunch of stores close together and you just walk around. Some are pet friendly so he was able to go into a couple different stores. I walked him around while my parents Christmas shopped. It was such a great experience for him. He met a whole bunch of people and met a bernese mountain dog but he was scared of it. He got to go into a store that had all dog stuff and he loved it they had treats and water out for dogs. He even got a couple chuck it balls for being so good! I love getting him out to do stuff like this and cant wait to do it again! And he is now sleeping while we drive home.






























Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Lucky Oakley! Sounds like a fun day!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Lucky Oakley! Sounds like a fun day!


It was such a fun day! I wish Bob and Casey could of came but it would of been to much for them. Oakley doesn't have much confidence on his own so i think it was good for him to get this experience 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Merry Christmas from me Bob Casey and Oakley! They spent the morning at the soccer field for a run before family comes over! Oakley had a blast running around with Bob and casey. He wasn't sure what to do with a big open area till he saw the other two. Bob loves the chuck it and played fetch for awhile till it rolling in the grass was better. Casey was thrilled to be off leash the last time she was there she was on a long line. They are all now sleeping while family comes.





































Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Merry Christmas to you all too! Glad the pups had such a great time in the open field!


----------



## jennretz

Merry Christmas! Sounds like a fun start to the day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Merry Christmas to you all too! Glad the pups had such a great time in the open field!


Merry Christmas! They had a blast! I can't wait to take them again


jennretz said:


> Merry Christmas! Sounds like a fun start to the day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Merry Christmas! It was a lot of fun...they are all still sleeping! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

This morning was close to 60 degrees so I decided to take the dogs back to the soccer field for a run before the weather changes to high winds and rain. They had a blast chasing each other and finding mud puddles. Bob chased his tennis ball even beating Oakley to the ball! Bob seems to be feeling a lot better and finally finshed up his meds so im hoping he got rid of the pancreatitis and whatever was upsetting his intestines. Oakley is 4 1/2 months and such a troublemaker his favorite chew toy is my phone charger which he kindly chewed in half and then brought it to me. He is definitely at the im not going to listen stage. Thankfully he listened at the soccer field but i had a long line just incase. Casey is awesome with recall and will always come running if called. She just listens so well now. Her and oakley run the yard together a couple times a day. I am thinking she may need her thyroid checked since she has put on a little more weight than i would like and her exercise has been increased and food cut back.


























































Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Happy New Years! Love the photos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Love the pics too! Happy New Year!


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Happy New Years! Love the photos
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Wendy427 said:


> Love the pics too! Happy New Year!


Thank you both! I couldnt pass up taking them for a run when the weather is this nice even with the chance of them playing in the mud! Happy new year to you both! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Where does the time go, today is Casey's 4th birthday! It doesnt seem possible that she is already 4! This girl has definitely made our life so much better. She's a crazy girl who took a little while for her personality to show. She will be spoiled today but that isn't to different from any other day. I have to go out and get her some treats. Happy Birthday to my Casey girl!






























Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Happy Birthday dear Casey! You ARE going to get spoiled today! Ask your mama to post pics of all your pressies!


----------



## jennretz

Happy Birthday Casey!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Happy Birthday dear Casey! You ARE going to get spoiled today! Ask your mama to post pics of all your pressies!


Thank you! I just bought her some new toys and she had a few doggie biscuits! She wanted to play instead of taking a picture!


jennretz said:


> Happy Birthday Casey!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! She is definitely have a spoiled day!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

Happy birthday Casey.


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> Happy birthday Casey.


Thank you! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy New Year to you and the pups. What a great way to start the New Year. 
Enjoyed the pictures, can tell they all really enjoyed themselves.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy New Year to you and the pups. What a great way to start the New Year.
> 
> Enjoyed the pictures, can tell they all really enjoyed themselves.


Happy New year to you! They really enjoyed that day and slept the rest of the day which was good, they were out of the way for the kitchen renovations 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thank you, that worked out great for you. 
Are you doing a major remodel?

Happy 4th Birthday to Casey!


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Thank you, that worked out great for you.
> Are you doing a major remodel?
> 
> Happy 4th Birthday to Casey!


Nothing to major had to fix the walls and repaint but the walls werent in the greatest of shape so put up new boards....the dogs definitely aren't liking things being out of place they were very worried when i had to move their food bins! 
Casey says thank you! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Took Casey to the vet for a full blood panel. She has gained a lot of weight these past few months not sure why she is such an active dog and she just doesn't seem like herself so I'll get the results tomorrow hopefully it doesn't show anything to major. She was so stressed at the vet so I decided to take her and her brothers to the dog park to run around and they definitely had fun!


























































Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

Wow, Oakley is really growing tall. Is he almost as tall as Casey? I hope everything is okay with Casey.


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> Wow, Oakley is really growing tall. Is he almost as tall as Casey? I hope everything is okay with Casey.


He is catching up to casey quick. She is a little taller but not by much. Oakley is actually wearing a large collar and harness at 4 1/2 months. I get the results of Casey's blood panel tomorrow but it's still a long wait

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

It looks like they had a great time at the dog park!


----------



## lexie_bushey

They had a blast! Can't wait for spring when they can go down the river trail at the park. 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Casey's bloodwork results finally came back. They were supposed to be back yesterday but the tech didn't have the chance to call me so it was a little longer of a wait than i wanted. Her bloodwork showed her thyroid is low normal so the tech went through her whole weight history and it shows her weight is not consistent it is constantly changing even though this is the heaviest she has been, they don't feel the need to treat that yet. What was a little concerning was that there is some stress on her heart. The stress level on her heart wasnt to high so We talked further testing but may wait till when she has her yearly in a couple months.









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## WolfLQ

Hope she feels better soon. Waiting to find out what's wrong is always hard


----------



## lexie_bushey

WolfLQ said:


> Hope she feels better soon. Waiting to find out what's wrong is always hard


Thank you. Just waiting to see if anything changes in a few months. She is acting like herself which is great! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob, Casey and Oakley have been having a blast. They go on trail walks every day, its been great to drain their energy. Bob is almost at 2 miles again he walks 1 3/4 miles and his legs aren't stiff after he hasn't really limped in a long time. He has new found energy which is great! He runs along side Casey and Oakley in the yard and will tug on toys with Oakley but gives up cause he doesn't want to rip the toy. 

Casey loves the trail she runs the whole time. She runs up hills and can just see the enjoyment she has. I think she loves being able to be offleash. She is acting more like herself so i haven't stressed to much about her bloodwork. Still not sure about the stress on her heart but she seems okay so waiting seems to be okay for now.

Oakley is 5 months old today! It's crazy how fast time goes. He is growing up way to quick. We are working very hard on recall, so far he won't come to me but i say where's Casey and he runs to her so for now as long as he is coming it works. He is such a good puppy. He sleeps with Bob quite a bit. Casey is his favorite playmate. He keeps up with the other 2 no problem. This puppy just melts into your arms and just wants to cuddle. He does little things that Bob or Casey will do and I just love seeing it. Some days with these 3 can be stressful but i love it and wouldnt change it.




















































Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

I love your happy dog pictures.


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> I love your happy dog pictures.


Thank you! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Five months already.......... that really has gone by fast. 
The pictures are all great, this is my favorite-


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Five months already.......... that really has gone by fast.
> The pictures are all great, this is my favorite-


I can't believe how quick it went. He is growing up to be a great dog but i still want him to be my puppy lol. That's one of my favorites of them. They always sleep close together and i love it. 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC

Such beautiful pictures  . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lexie_bushey

LynnC said:


> Such beautiful pictures  . Thanks for sharing.


Thank you! I love sharing pictures of them and have been taking a ton of Oakley, he is growing up to quick so it will be fun to look back when he is a year and see the difference. 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They are all so cute!


----------



## lexie_bushey

These pups aren't to happy, we have been stuck inside since yesterday. The yard is covered in ice and the temperature is in the negatives. Its been outside to go to the bathroom and quickly back in. Hoping they can get back to walks on Wednesday.






























Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They must be going stir crazy. 
The look on Oakley's face in the first picture is priceless......


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> They must be going stir crazy.
> The look on Oakley's face in the first picture is priceless......


They definitely are.....that first picture i was moving their leashes and they thought they were going for a walk. We have been playing a lot of ball in the house to drain energy but it doesn't work quite as well as going for trail walks. 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

I have 3 happy pups! They were finally able to go on a walk! It's been almost a week since their last walk. We played a lot of fetch in the house and worked on some commands but nothing is better to drain their energy like a trail walk!












































Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

That last picture cracks me up! 

Bob is smiling and Casey looks pretty content


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> That last picture cracks me up!
> 
> Bob is smiling and Casey looks pretty content
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I laugh every time Oakley finds the biggest stick and tries to run with it, he keeps it for most of the walk till him and Casey decide to run and play. Bob and casey were thrilled to be back on walks. Bob stays close to me while Casey is now able to run up ahead her recall has been awesome lately! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Some photos from today. Bob was napping in the kitchen and he woke up to find Oakley laying with him. He then decided to nap on Casey while she napped. And the last photo is how playtime starts between the 3 of them!























Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Those pictures are keepers! Love the bond between them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, your household must be so much fun with them. 

And Bob, what can I say, I just love him, he's got such a great smile. Always the happy boy.


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Those pictures are keepers! Love the bond between them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This past month their bond became so much stronger! Casey did have a bit of a hard time adjusting but to see her now letting him nap on her is awesome. Bob is even trying to play with Oakley now! 



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures, your household must be so much fun with them.
> 
> And Bob, what can I say, I just love him, he's got such a great smile. Always the happy boy.


Its a lot of fun Oakley just finished with a round of zoomies! It is so funny to watch cause he is clumsy especially on the wood floors. Bob is just awesome he is always smiling unless Oakley is pulling his tail then the smile goes away but i lucked out with him, and now with oakley here he has found more of his inner puppy! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

The pups have been able to have more outside time lately. They have been having a blast running on the trails and in the yard.












































Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

The photo on the rock is precious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> The photo on the rock is precious
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The photo of Casey on the rock is one of my favorites. She loves to climb and then when she gets up on the rock she just stands and waits for her picture to be taken. 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Big day for Bob! As everyone knows on April 1st 2018 he tore the ccl and meniscus in his knee and we decided to not do surgery since he was slowly healing. The goal we set was to get back to 2 mile walks and Its been a long 10 months of either no walks or very short walks.It's been a long time coming and I didn't know if we would be able to do it. But today we did it!! Bob walked 2 miles no problem!!! I kept wanting to turn around and head back but Bob wanted to keep going! Im so proud of my boy!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

> The photo of Casey on the rock is one of my favorites. She loves to climb and then when she gets up on the rock she just stands and waits for her picture to be taken.


Atta girl Casey, what a character she is. 

Way to go Bob, great job on the 2 mile walk today!
You certainly can tell he's one very happy and proud boy too!


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Atta girl Casey, what a character she is.
> 
> Way to go Bob, great job on the 2 mile walk today!
> You certainly can tell he's one very happy and proud boy too!


Casey is definitely a character especially on walks. She finds a spot to climb and just waits for a picture. Oakley is starting to try to follow her when she does this but i won't let him yet. 
Im so proud of Bob! I kept wanting to turn around to head home but he ignored me and kept going! I was worried i would be carring him home but he was fine. He loves walks so much that im glad he can be able to go for longer walks! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Bob is just so darn cute! I wanna smooch his nose!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Bob is just so darn cute! I wanna smooch his nose!


He loves kisses! Ill admit i hug and kiss his nose several times a day and he gives me a look like enough already!! Lol 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

I'm so happy for beautiful Bob.


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> I'm so happy for beautiful Bob.


Thank you! I figured he would be sore and tired when we got back from his walk but he proves me wrong since he has been playing tug with Oakley and trying to steal Casey's bone! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lizl

Loving your happy family! Oakley looks so much like my Zoe... That facial expression ?


----------



## lexie_bushey

Lizl said:


> Loving your happy family! Oakley looks so much like my Zoe... That facial expression ?


Thank you! Your Zoe is beautiful! Her and Oaks do look similar! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

We are getting a little bit of snow right now. The boys are loving it! Casey was happy for a few minutes and then wanted to go back inside. Snow is Bob's favorite and im thinking it may be Oakley's too!












































Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

Poor Casey needs a fluffy fur coat. Maybe you can make one from Bob and Oakley's discards. Let me know, cause Rukie could also make a sizeable donation:wink2:


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> Poor Casey needs a fluffy fur coat. Maybe you can make one from Bob and Oakley's discards. Let me know, cause Rukie could also make a sizeable donation:wink2:


Haha i Definitely could make one but Casey is weird she hates to be cold but refuses to wear a coat. I have bought a few different ones and every time i put one on her, she won't move and keeps her head down. 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Had to post photos from our walk today. Bob is so happy that there was snow on his walk. He would stop and eat the snow. Its great to see him so happy! Casey was happy cause it was a lot warmer today so there was no coat needed and she was even showing Oakley how to climb up on her rock. Oakley got to be off leash for a little we have been working on recall and i found he will gladly come for cookies but if he doesn't see a cookie he won't come so im hoping we can get to the point without treats but for being almost 6 months he is doing pretty good!





































Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Oakley is 6 months old today! It is crazy how fast these few months went. He is such a clown, there isn't a day that goes by without us laughing because of something he did. This boy has been such a great addition to our house but i wish he would stop growing up so quick!









Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

WOW! That WAS fast! Happy Sixth Month Birthday, Oakley!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> WOW! That WAS fast! Happy Sixth Month Birthday, Oakley!


I still can't believe it! It still feels like we just brought him home! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy six months Oakley!

Enjoyed seeing the pictures of them enjoying the snow.


----------



## Neeko13

Awesome pics of your kids in the snow!!!


----------



## jennretz

Happy 6 months! He’s starting to get to that stage when they’re all legs [emoji177]

So cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy six months Oakley!
> 
> Enjoyed seeing the pictures of them enjoying the snow.


Thank you! They loved the snow but it only lasts a few days now we are enjoying mud!


Neeko13 said:


> Awesome pics of your kids in the snow!!!


Thank you! They loved it unfortunately it only lasted two days. The boys love the snow so much. Casey is enjoying no snow and that it is a little warmer!


jennretz said:


> Happy 6 months! He’s starting to get to that stage when they’re all legs [emoji177]
> 
> So cute!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! He definitely is all legs. Every time i think his weight is decent, he then has another growth spurt and looks like i don't feed him! Lol 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

> Thank you! They loved the snow but it only lasts a few days now we are enjoying mud!


Oh that's even better and much more fun............unfortunately not for you.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Oh that's even better and much more fun............unfortunately not for you.


No not at all but they are having fun so i dont mind to much. At least Oakley loves baths and he is the one who gets covered in mud! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

What a difference 3 months makes! Its crazy to compare photos like these and see a such a difference! I think Bob will be laying in oaks soon!
















Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

That is so sweet! I love Bob[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> That is so sweet! I love Bob[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do too! Lol.. I lucked out with him. He loves his siblings. I cant wait to see if he still let's Oakley lay with him when he's even bigger! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

The pups have been having a blast on their walk today even though it's been cold. 


























































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I love your furbabies! They are sooo cute!


----------



## jennretz

Love seeing them so happy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Brinkleythegolden said:


> I love your furbabies! They are sooo cute!


Thank you! Oakley is finally learning that i take a lot pictures lol


jennretz said:


> Love seeing them so happy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do too! For some reason today they had so much fun running around and chasing each other! Now Bob and Casey are happy napping on the couch while oakley is dragging the toy bin around the room! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, they all look so happy!


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures, they all look so happy!


They were very happy running around today. Oakley is enjoying the part of the walk where i let him off the long line to work on recall and him and Casey just run and play. Bob is happy to be on the side of me chewing a stick he found! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

I think i have a new favorite picture of Bob! He is such a cutie and so happy we will be getting snow the next few days









Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a sweetie-pie!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Brinkleythegolden said:


> What a sweetie-pie!


He really is but he has also turned into such a troublemaker! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love that picture of Bob, I can see why it's your new favorite. 
That would be beautiful on canvas......


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Love that picture of Bob, I can see why it's your new favorite.
> That would be beautiful on canvas......


I think so too it may be time to get some new photos of them printed! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

lexie_bushey said:


> He really is but he has also turned into such a troublemaker!
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


Uh oh! Really?! Bob, a troublemaker? Say it isn’t so!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Uh oh! Really?! Bob, a troublemaker? Say it isn’t so!


It's true! He is stealing napkins to chew or trying to lick plates right in front of us! He is also stealing toys from the others! I was always blaming the other two but he has no shame doing this right in front of me! But i am secretly loving it. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> It's true! He is stealing napkins to chew or trying to lick plates right in front of us! He is also stealing toys from the others! I was always blaming the other two but he has no shame doing this right in front of me! But i am secretly loving it.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


This is so funny.........maybe not for you. 
Has Oakley brought the puppy out in Bob?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> It's true! He is stealing napkins to chew or trying to lick plates right in front of us! He is also stealing toys from the others! I was always blaming the other two but he has no shame doing this right in front of me! But i am secretly loving it.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


This is so funny.........maybe not for you. 


Has Oakley brought the puppy out in Bob?

Or has it come with age?


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> This is so funny.........maybe not for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has Oakley brought the puppy out in Bob?
> 
> 
> 
> Or has it come with age?


I don't think it's age because he doesnt act 12 . he runs around with the others no problem. His arthritis or the torn acl isn't bothering him at all. He isn't stiff or anything and is losing the extra weight so I'm hoping it continues. He is just so happy and i think he is just feeling good may be to good cause he is getting into everything possible! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Bob - you are supposed to be setting the example for the other 2! ;-)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

lexie_bushey said:


> It's true! He is stealing napkins to chew or trying to lick plates right in front of us! He is also stealing toys from the others! I was always blaming the other two but he has no shame doing this right in front of me! But i am secretly loving it.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk



That is hysterical! He is being a total puppy!


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Bob - you are supposed to be setting the example for the other 2! ;-)


I thought so too but he seems to be showing them do what you want then act cute so you don't get in to much trouble!


Brinkleythegolden said:


> That is hysterical! He is being a total puppy!


He is! The funny thing is i was blaming Casey and when i came home one day my mom says guess what Bob was doing and i didn't believe her till i saw it for myself! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Some snow photos! We are getting another storm tonight so the boys will be happy! Casey doesnt mind the snow to much as long as it isn't to cold.

































































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They're all so cute!


----------



## dlmrun2002

Great photos. What a wonderful pack you have. So nice to see them in the woods/trail running free.

dlm ny country


----------



## lexie_bushey

Brinkleythegolden said:


> They're all so cute!


Thank you!


dlmrun2002 said:


> Great photos. What a wonderful pack you have. So nice to see them in the woods/trail running free.
> 
> dlm ny country


Thank you! Im lucky the trail is right down the road from my house so we are able to go almost daily as long as the weather isn't bad. It's a good walk to tire them out! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Today Oakley is 7 months old! He is growing to quick! He got his new crate earlier in the week and i catch him and Casey hanging out in it! I was hoping we could start trying to leave him out but he gets into to many things while we are home so it's still the crate for him. He is now able to sleep on my bed with me and the other two which he is very happy about. He has now started showing me where I keep their treats, he seems to think i forgot. 
Bob is still such a troublemaker, i caught him trying to get on the counter this morning. He even started playing with Oakley! When oak used to try to play Bob would walk away but now they are playing quite a bit even laying together more ane more. My poor boy is having tummy trouble at least once a week and I'm not sure why. But he is still so happy and full of energy! 
Casey is starting to love her little brother a bit more. I think she used to mostly tolerate him but with the warmer weather we are having, i catch her running around the yard with him and actually laying together. She still grumbles here and there but not as much. She had to have another food change, she was getting sick everytime she ate and was breaking out in a rash so im hoping the new food works.


























































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Awwww they all look so great. Love the pic with Casey and Oakley sharing the crate.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Awwww they all look so great. Love the pic with Casey and Oakley sharing the crate.


I love that one too! It seems to be a daily thing with them! I couldn't find them the day that was taken and i went upstairs to them just in their hanging out lol 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

How cute and special is this picture, such a priceless moment. 











Happy 7 months to Oakley!

All the pictures are really great, they all look so happy, fun seeing them enjoying life to the fullest.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> How cute and special is this picture, such a priceless moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 7 months to Oakley!
> 
> 
> 
> All the pictures are really great, they all look so happy, fun seeing them enjoying life to the fullest.


I love the pictures of them together! These boys and Casey have such a special place in my heart its crazy. And as long as they are happy I am. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

CAROLINA MOM said:


> How cute and special is this picture, such a priceless moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 7 months to Oakley!
> 
> 
> 
> All the pictures are really great, they all look so happy, fun seeing them enjoying life to the fullest.




You should frame this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

> You should frame this


I agree Jennretz!


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> You should frame this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





CAROLINA MOM said:


> I agree Jennretz!


I have so many that i want to frame but not enough wall space! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

We are having really nice weather today so the pups and i went on a trail walk and leave it to Bob to find the river!

































































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Typical golden! Gotta swim!


----------



## jennretz

That looks like fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Typical golden! Gotta swim!


He was the only one willing to go in! Oak was a little unsure but so badly wanted to get to Bob. Casey put her paw in the water and decided that it wasnt warm enough so she ran along the side of the river.


jennretz said:


> That looks like fun!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a lot of fun! I didn't even know we could get to the river from this part of the trail till Bob went down the side path and jumped in! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

These pups have kept me busy since I've last updated. The weather has been nicer so they are getting a lot of outside time! Bob is walking 3.5 miles a day which i didnt think he would be able to do anymore but this boy proves me wrong all the time! He has so much energy that he is still playing with toys after walks while the other two nap! Casey is playing and laying with Oakley a lot more. She loves chasing him around the yard. She has definitely started liking him a lot more. She is the one who goes over to oak and puts her head on him and falls asleep. Poor Oakley spent Friday at the vet for his first ear infection. The vet said it's a pretty nasty infection and he may have to go back in a few weeks to get more meds if it doesn't clear up. Thankfully these meds are working. He is also having playdates once a week with my friend's two dogs. He was nervous without Bob and Casey but now it is something he is really enjoying. My friend works for a doggy daycare and she has been bugging me to let her take him but im still unsure if i will let her. I trust her just not others with him.

































































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Is Oakley mimicking Bob in his poses? It’s adorable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Is Oakley mimicking Bob in his poses? It’s adorable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He follows Bob everywhere! Watching everything he does. He is learning some things from Bob and some from Casey! He definitely has Casey's old listening skills right now lol 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He sure is getting to be a big boy now!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Brinkleythegolden said:


> He sure is getting to be a big boy now!


He definitely is! He is 7.5 months he weighs 48.5 pounds but the vet said he is a little too skinny even though he is eating 4 cups a day. Oak is also an inch taller than Bob so im hoping he won't grow much taller. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

So hard to study with him acting cute to get my attention









Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Bob looks so happy in every picture.




Max (the human, not the canine)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

lexie_bushey said:


> So hard to study with him acting cute to get my attention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


There's no way I'd be able to study with him looking at me like that!


----------



## lexie_bushey

PrincessDaisy said:


> Bob looks so happy in every picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max (the human, not the canine)


He is such a happy dog nothing seems to change that unless he doesnt get a walk then he isn't too happy 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Brinkleythegolden said:


> There's no way I'd be able to study with him looking at me like that!


It's so hard if my class wasn't tonight i would definitely stop studying. He brought a toy and dropped it on my books not to long ago. Wish i could just go play with them! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Today is Casey's gotcha day! I was lucky enough to adopt her 4 years ago today. She has gained so much confidence since she first came home and really seems to be enjoying life! For her gotcha day present she got some one on one time with me. I took her to my mems where she had 12 acres of land to run. I think it was also good for her to get time without her brothers since she is having a harder time adjusting when im at class.
Oakley turned 8 months yesterday! It's crazy how he is growing up so quick! He has had a few firsts these past couple days. He now doesnt need to be left in a crate when we leave! His recall is getting so much better, he loves the offleash freedom and hopefully i won't be carrying a long line soon. He also went swimming for the first time yesterday! There is a pond on the trail that we walk and he went straight in! He loved the water and it definitely tired him out. 
Bob had a fall the other day but after making my stubborn boy rest for a few days he seems a lot better! He is happy playing with his siblings and laying in the yard chewing a stick. When Oakley ran in the water yesterday he gave me a look abd I told him go ahead and he ran straight in after oak! His has his yearly vet appointment Friday and im hoping that goes well but he is doing so well so I could just be worrying for nothing.

































































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Gotcha Day to Casey!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Happy Gotcha Day to Casey!


Thank you! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Gotcha Day to you and Casey, he hit the jackpot 4 years ago today. 
The pictures are great, I know she's enjoying her special day. 

Oakley is getting big way too fast, he's becoming a handsome big boy. 

Try not to worry about Bob, he looks great, sending good thoughts for a good checkup.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy Gotcha Day to you and Casey, he hit the jackpot 4 years ago today.
> The pictures are great, I know she's enjoying her special day.
> 
> Oakley is getting big way too fast, he's becoming a handsome big boy.
> 
> Try not to worry about Bob, he looks great, sending good thoughts for a good checkup.


Thank you but i think i was the one to hit the jackpot with these 3! Everyday i can't believe how lucky i got with them. Casey was a challenge in the beginning and i didn't know if that would ever change but she has come such a long way and taught me so much. Oak is starting to look like a dog now and while i love the dog he is becoming i want him to be my puppy a little longer! But he did have some great teachers in Bob and Casey, i catch him doing things that they would do and i can't help but laugh! Bob is my crazy boy who is doing great but i worry anytime i bring him to the vet. At least its a check up and not a sick visit! But i think we will both be happy when it is over! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Happy Gotcha Day Casey . You lucky girl.

Looks like Bob is still as happy as ever and Oakley is just adorable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Happy Gotcha Day Casey . You lucky girl.
> 
> Looks like Bob is still as happy as ever and Oakley is just adorable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I definitely lucked out with Casey. The journey she has brought me on so far has been challenging but great! Bob definitely is such a happy boy no matter what! Oak is learning him being adorable is working to his advantage

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob and Casey loved showing Oakley the pond! Bob knew exactly where we were going once i grabbed the bumper and at the pond he beat both of them to the bumper everytime. It took Casey a little to go in but once she did, she wasnt getting out. I thought Oakley would take a bit to go in but he followed Bob right in. Oakley had so much fun running around and jumping in the water. I think a day at the pond is what they needed with me being busy with class, it was nice to take a break from studying and see my pups having a blast at the pond. I can't wait to take them again real soon!



















































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

Looks like fun! Maybe they will be worn out so you can study in peace.


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> Looks like fun! Maybe they will be worn out so you can study in peace.


Casey and Oakley are sound asleep right now! Bob is on the side of me just watching me. He is actually the one that takes longer to tire out but he makes a good study partner, I was able to get two assignments submitted. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, what a fun break for all of you.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures, what a fun break for all of you.


It was a nice break. I loved seeing Oakley enjoying the pond as much as Bob and casey. He was jumping off the shore into the water and has made me think of enrolling him in dock diving classes once my class isn't as crazy 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> It was a nice break. I loved seeing Oakley enjoying the pond as much as Bob and casey. He was jumping off the shore into the water and has made me think of enrolling him in dock diving classes once my class isn't as crazy
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


Dock diving sounds perfect for him, he'll probably love it.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Dock diving sounds perfect for him, he'll probably love it.


I think he might, he loves the water but he was more comfortable swimming on the side of Bob and casey. I do have time till i decide since my class is still a little crazy. So i will take him to the pond more times to build his confidence up. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Spent some time outside with the pups in this nice weather. I was able to get out of work early and didn't have any studying to do so i was able to just be with them which was nice. Casey has been a little on edge since yesterday, i came home from class for my mom to tell me she took Casey for a walk and my neighbor's dog got out and attacked her. Physically she is fine just a mark on the inside of her leg but because the dog is right next door she's running at the fence everytime she hears the dog bark. I hate her being stressed in her own yard so I'm hoping in a couple days she will be fine. The boys are loving outside time Oakley wants the soccer ball kicked all day for him to retrieve and Bob is happy to find a stick and lay in the shade!



















































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Hope Casey is ok....

Oakley is starting to look more mature; so cute.

And Bob is happy as ever!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Hope Casey is ok....
> 
> Oakley is starting to look more mature; so cute.
> 
> And Bob is happy as ever!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She is doing okay a little on edge since the dog is right next door. She luckily only has the mark on the inside of the leg. My mom said she didn't want to fight back but only did when the dog kept coming. I think what bothers me more is that my neighbor didnt ask if she was okay. 
Oakley is starting to look like a dog but he is such a clown I am always laughing with him around!
Bob is my happy boy no matter what! He is even enjoying playtime with Oakley. He used to just walk away but now he is full on bitty face with him and i love seeing it! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry your neighbor's dog got Casey, good to hear she's doing alright though. 

Great picture of Bob, he's such a happy boy. Must be fun watching him and Oakley playing, great to hear.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sorry your neighbor's dog got Casey, good to hear she's doing alright though.
> 
> Great picture of Bob, he's such a happy boy. Must be fun watching him and Oakley playing, great to hear.


I'm so grateful that it wasnt worse. I hate that I wasn't home when it happened but now we will just have to keep a better look at when this dog is outside to keep mine safe. 
Bob and Oakley are so cute playing. I love watching them. Bob actually gets very into it and Oakley loves it! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Oakley is 9 months old today! He has grown up so quick. We are working hard on stay especially in front of his food bowl. Bob and him have such a close bond and are either playing or laying close together. Oak and Casey have a "love/tolerate" relationship. It has to be more on her terms and he is learning his boundaries but Oakley is such a great addition to the family and cant wait to watch him grow up more even though i wish he would be my little puppy a bit longer!



















































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

That picture of him and Bob is adorable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Your boys are so darling!!


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> That picture of him and Bob is adorable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love that picture. I catch them together all the time now. I wish i had my phone this morning to get of picture of them sleeping and Oak had his paw on Bob!


Brinkleythegolden said:


> Your boys are so darling!!


Thank you! There is something about these boys and them being together that i love so much and my Casey girl too but there is something about goldens! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

lexie_bushey said:


> I love that picture. I catch them together all the time now. I wish i had my phone this morning to get of picture of them sleeping and Oak had his paw on Bob!Thank you! There is something about these boys and them being together that i love so much and my Casey girl too but there is something about goldens!
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


Oops, I didn't mean to leave Casey out! You're right, tho. Love those goldens.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Oops, I didn't mean to leave Casey out! You're right, tho. Love those goldens.


Its alright she thinks she is a golden and she definitely makes sure she is not forgotten at the house. She will push the boys out of the way anytime she wants the attention they are getting lol 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

I had to post these from today. We went to do yard work at my mems house so we decided to take the pups and they had 12 acres to run! They were able to spend most of the afternoon there. My mem said they were sp well behaved and welcomed back anytime which is great to hear cause she isn't a dog person!












































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, they all looked like they had a fantastic time.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures, they all looked like they had a fantastic time.


The pups definitely did! They are all currently sound asleep right now! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That's a sign of a very good day and fun was had by all.


----------



## Ivyacres

I enjoy all your pup pics. Bob always looks so happy. Good to hear they behaved and can go to your mem's again.


----------



## Wendy427

Oh my gosh! What fun for them all on 12 acres!


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That's a sign of a very good day and fun was had by all.


It was such a great day and cant wait to take them back! Bob and Casey are still tired from yesterday! Oakley is ready for another run!


Ivyacres said:


> I enjoy all your pup pics. Bob always looks so happy. Good to hear they behaved and can go to your mem's again.


Bob is always my happy boy! The only time he isn't happy is if i don't take him for a walk. I think what helped them be invited back was Bob laid by my mem's feet and looked back at her so she decided he needed pets!


Wendy427 said:


> Oh my gosh! What fun for them all on 12 acres!


It's so much fun for them! They were able to go where ever they wanted. Theres a good distance from the road so i didn't have to worry. I would walk around with them and then be able to sit on the deck and visit with my family while they went exploring but when i was on the deck Bob was of course with me and the other 2 would come check in now and again! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Was lucky enough to have the past 2 weeks off from class so i spent my time with these 3! It was definitely time well spent with lots of walks and playtime outside!


























































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, they all look great and happy. 
Fun seeing them having fun together. 

Love the picture of Oakley using Bob's head as a pillow.

I see Bob has his new summer cut, he looks great.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures, they all look great and happy.
> Fun seeing them having fun together.
> 
> Love the picture of Oakley using Bob's head as a pillow.
> 
> I see Bob has his new summer cut, he looks great.


They have been having so much fun together now that we can spend most of our time outside. I love watching Casey and Oakley Chase each other around the yard and Bob will join in a little too. 
That picture of oak using Bob as a pillow I love and still kind of surprised Bob let him do that. They slept on the couch like that for the longest time! 
I love Bob's long hair but this has been the best way to keep him cool. And he does look pretty cute! After the groomers he walks around with his head and tail up knowing how good he looks lol 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bob's such a character........


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bob's such a character........


He really is! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Love the pictures of Casey and Oakley playing. Bob looks like he’s doing really well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Love the pictures of Casey and Oakley playing. Bob looks like he’s doing really well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It took awhile for Casey to be comfortable around Oakley but she seems to love playing with him and chasing him.
Bob is doing really well. He is down 7 pounds since December, he is my happy boy always by my side. His walks are a little slower now but he is still going for 2 walks a day that total over 3 miles. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

lexie_bushey said:


> It took awhile for Casey to be comfortable around Oakley but she seems to love playing with him and chasing him.
> Bob is doing really well. He is down 7 pounds since December, he is my happy boy always by my side. His walks are a little slower now but he is still going for 2 walks a day that total over 3 miles.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk




That’s the key. Give them time and they build trust

And I love seeing Bob doing so well! Well done on the weight loss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> That’s the key. Give them time and they build trust
> 
> And I love seeing Bob doing so well! Well done on the weight loss.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Casey has a hard time with change and adding Oak was definitely a big change but im definitely happy with all the progress made so far! 
I love that he is still doing great! We still have about 5 more pounds for him lose but we are getting there it helps his dog food is very low in calories so he can still have treats 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Casey had her yearly vet appointment today, thankfully it went great! She was a little nervous like normal but we got through it. My vet checked her heart because of the blood work from earlier in the year and there was no murmer and it will be something that we check yearly or sooner if we notice any change. 
Tomorrow my little Oakley will be 10 months. I can't believe how quick time has gone and he will be 1 before i know it. He is such a goofy boy and is always making us laugh. His recall is getting better, it takes him a little to come but we are getting there. Water is definitely his favorite at the pond it took him no time to up in and even retrieved the bumper a few times when Bob let him.
Bob has been awesome! He has this new found energy. I catch him chasing his siblings around the yard and swimming quite a bit. Any time he is at the pond he is happy and will beat the other two to the bumper and i have to hold him so Oakley gets a chance.


























































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful pictures of your crew, they all look great and looks like they had a ton of fun. 

Good to hear how well they are all doing, Bob sounds like he's become a youngster again.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Wonderful pictures of your crew, they all look great and looks like they had a ton of fun.
> 
> Good to hear how well they are all doing, Bob sounds like he's become a youngster again.


Thank you! Today was a lot of fun! Anytime with them is a great day. I don't know what Bob got into but he is full of energy now and i love it! He is having so much fun with his siblings. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

I haven't been home the past couple days so today was just a day spent with the pups outside. I went inside for a minutes came back out and caught Oakley on the pool ladder so before getting him down i took a couple pictures then he jumped in. I didn't plan on going swimming today but he didn't want to get out. I know have to remember to take the pool ladder down lol



















































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Cute pics! Does Bob have a sore spot on the top of his right paw?


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Cute pics! Does Bob have a sore spot on the top of his right paw?


Yes he has a hot spot right now. Its slowly healing, he doesn't bother it at all but Oakley tries lick the spot everytime i put the medicine on it 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The pictures are great, what a fun day for you all. 
They all look so happy!

Hope Bob's hot spot heals quickly.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The pictures are great, what a fun day for you all.
> They all look so happy!
> 
> Hope Bob's hot spot heals quickly.


It was a great day! Hate that i have to go back to class ttomorrow. Thankfully his hotspot isnt to bad as long as Oakley leaves it alone 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Happy pups! Love [emoji3590] it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love this picture, Casey looks so serious...... Bob looks so happy and Oakley looks like he's just loving life.


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Happy pups! Love [emoji3590] it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too! I hated seeing this day end!


CAROLINA MOM said:


> Love this picture, Casey looks so serious...... Bob looks so happy and Oakley looks like he's just loving life.


Haha you're right! That picture explains them all so well! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

It's been a little crazy since I've last updated. The pups have been cooped up for few days, it's been way to hot for them to go for walks no matter how early we try to go. I start my internship Monday which is exciting but my pups aren't going to be happy with me being gone another day. So we spent today at the pond which made my day seeing them so happy!
Casey has been sick all week she hasn't been herself and a lump has developed on her back and we arent sure what it is from. She will be going to the vet Monday to see what it is, ive been giving Benadryl to see if its a allergic reaction but i don't think it is. And she is on a food change since the food she was on was one of the top foods to cause DCM. Thankfully the food change is going well. 
Bob is doing great! He is running around the yard and playing with his siblings. Getting him Casey and Oakley was probably the best thing for him. I've never seen him so happy. Just seeing him running and playing is great. His walks are a little slower now but it doesn't matter, he is still doing things I thought we wouldn't be doing at his age but he continues to show me he can.
Oakley is growing up way to quick. He will be 11 months old on Tuesday, and then next month we will be celebrating his first birthday. I can't believe how quick it has gone by. He is my clown, we are always laughing at something he is doing. His favorite thing to do is chase Casey or tease Bob with the bumper. We are still working hard on recall there are days where i feel like it clicks but other days it goes out the window but we will get there.


























































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love this picture............










And this one....... 











Sorry to hear Casey hasn't felt good this week and to hear about the lump on her back, I hope it's nothing serious. 

Looks like you and the pups had a great day down at the pond. 
I always enjoy hearing about each of them, your guys have a great life and are so loved....

Congrats on your Internship-good luck, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## jennretz

Those photos are so fun; especially the one with them peaking below the fence.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Love this picture............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear Casey hasn't felt good this week and to hear about the lump on her back, I hope it's nothing serious.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you and the pups had a great day down at the pond.
> 
> I always enjoy hearing about each of them, your guys have a great life and are so loved....
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your Internship-good luck, hope you enjoy it.


Thank you! Those are two of my favorite photos! I think im going to call again about Casey's lump, she isn't herself and i don't know if i want to wait till Monday for it to be checked. Here is a picture of her lump and it keeps changing which is concerning. The pond is great for us to just relax and watch them have fun.
Thank you im very excited to start my internship. I have to complete 90 hours but it will be so worth it. Its actually at my vets office which is exciting.









Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Those photos are so fun; especially the one with them peaking below the fence.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The days im home i try to do something fun for them. That fence photo was when i was came home they were waiting for me! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I think I would try to get Casey in to your Vet tomorrow if at all possible, that lump would really concern me. 

Sending good thoughts


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I think I would try to get Casey in to your Vet tomorrow if at all possible, that lump would really concern me.
> 
> Sending good thoughts


Im going to try she has had it since Monday and i don't like it most of the time it's sticking out like that sometimes it goes down a little. It changes to much for me to want to wait she's also not wanting us to pet her, i think it is definitely hurting her. I actually showed it to my teacher who is a vet tech and she told me that it needs to be needle aspirated and checked which didnt help my worrying


Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

Great pictures of your fun day. I hope everything is okay for Casey.


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> Great pictures of your fun day. I hope everything is okay for Casey.


Thank you! I was able to Casey get into the vet. And right now my vet is thinking it's a vaccine reaction. He didn't want to needle aspirate and irritate the bump if it's just a reaction. I start my internship there on Monday so he told me to let him know how it is and if it's bad to bring her in with me which i thought was great. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalopolis

She's adorable! She looks like she could have some beagle in her, maybe wait to see if she awooos like a beagle!


----------



## IrisBramble

Very cute, congrats!!!


----------



## lexie_bushey

It has been really hot the past couple days so we decided to spend a lot of time at the pond. I think the pups were happy with that decision.

































































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Such a fun day for all of them, great pictures. 
I bet they sleep good tonight..........


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Such a fun day for all of them, great pictures.
> I bet they sleep good tonight..........


It was a great two days at the pond they were all so happy, running in and out of the water! 
Casey and Oakley are already sound asleep while Bob is still awake playing with toys 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love hearing this-



> Bob is still awake playing with toys


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Love hearing this-


I love watching him have so much energy sometimes it takes longer for him to tire out than the other two 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

What a great way to spend a day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> I love watching him have so much energy sometimes it takes longer for him to tire out than the other two
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


Great sign he's healthy, happy and really enjoying life.


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> What a great way to spend a day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It really was! They had blast!


CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great sign he's healthy, happy and really enjoying life.


He definitely is enjoying life especially any day at the pond. He is still really healthy just has to lose a little more weight but from where he was to now is great! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

Rukie agrees a swim is the best in this heat. Your three all look so healthy and happy.


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> Rukie agrees a swim is the best in this heat. Your three all look so healthy and happy.


Thank you! It's been good getting them to swim during this heat wave they haven't been on a walk in days and badly needed some exercise. They are all healthy and happy and that's what matters! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Today was pretty special. My parents surprised me with going to the family cottage for my 25th birthday and the pups were included! We spent the day swimming and fishing. The pups had a blast chasing fish and swimming along side me and my cousins. Now i have 3 tired but happy pups!


























































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

What a great time! And a very Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> What a great time! And a very Happy Birthday to you!


Thank you it was a great time now they will be tired for my parents while i go celebrate with friends lol 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Birthday to you!
What a wonderful surprise for you and the pups. 
Great pictures, love seeing them having so much fun.........


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy Birthday to you!
> What a wonderful surprise for you and the pups.
> Great pictures, love seeing them having so much fun.........


Thank you! It was a great surprise with having school, work and now adding clinicals to the mix it was nice to just spend my birthday with my pups watching them enjoy the water and Bob was even happier that i was swimming along side him! I'm definitely getting the picture of them on the dock framed! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> Thank you! It was a great surprise with having school, work and now adding clinicals to the mix it was nice to just spend my birthday with my pups watching them enjoy the water and Bob was even happier that i was swimming along side him! I'm definitely getting the picture of them on the dock framed!
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


Love the picture of them on the dock, it's going to look fantastic framed.


----------



## Ivyacres

Looks like a great way to spend your birthday!


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Love the picture of them on the dock, it's going to look fantastic framed.


I can't wait to get it framed just deciding on canvas or the glass photos I get done!


Ivyacres said:


> Looks like a great way to spend your birthday!


It was probably the best birthday that I've had in awhile! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> I can't wait to get it framed just deciding on canvas or the glass photos I get done! It was probably the best birthday that I've had in awhile!
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


I have a few canvas prints, love them...... especially the larger size ones. I was going to suggest it on canvas but not everyone loves them as much as I do. I've also seen various sizes of pics in a group arrangement. You've got so many great photos of the pups, I know you've got a lot to choose from. 

Check Groupon, they often run specials for the canvas prints.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I have a few canvas prints, love them...... especially the larger size ones. I was going to suggest it on canvas but not everyone loves them as much as I do. I've also seen various sizes of pics in a group arrangement. You've got so many great photos of the pups, I know you've got a lot to choose from.
> 
> Check Groupon, they often run specials for the canvas prints.


I dont have any canvas and i do like the looks of them. For Christmas one year my aunt had glass photos of Bob and Casey done and i love those but i think for the one on the dock i want bigger so im leaning more towards canvas! And thank you i will look at Groupon! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The dock picture of the three of them would be fantastic enlarged on canvas.........

I think you'll be really happy with it if you decide to do the canvas.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The dock picture of the three of them would be fantastic enlarged on canvas.........
> 
> I think you'll be really happy with it if you decide to do the canvas.


Thank you! Im going to start looking at the two options and decide but im definitely thinking the canvas now! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

I can't believe im posting this already but Happy 1st Birthday Oakley!!! It feels like you were my little puppy just the other day now your my 1 year old. Oak is definitely the clown of the group, he is always running around teasing Bob and Casey or doing something to make us laugh. He is my cuddle bug always wants to be laying on me. I love this boy so much and he will be going to pick out a new toy and some treats a little later!












































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

Why does the puppy year go by so quickly?????? Happy birthday sweet Oakley. I now you will have a great day.


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> Why does the puppy year go by so quickly?????? Happy birthday sweet Oakley. I now you will have a great day.


Thank you he has been spoiled all day so far! I wish the puppy phase was a little longer. I feel like i blinked and he was a dog not a puppy anymore

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Happy birthday dear Oakley! You are such a sweetheart! I just love that third picture of you looking up at Bob, your big brother


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Happy birthday dear Oakley! You are such a sweetheart! I just love that third picture of you looking up at Bob, your big brother


Thank you! That is one of my favorite photos of them it was 2 days after we brought little Oakley home and took the 3 of them to the park cause of Casey's training class. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Happy Birthday Oakley! I cannot believe you are already one years old!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Happy Birthday Oakley! I cannot believe you are already one years old!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I still can't believe he is 1! He grew up to quick. He had a fun day starting with a trail walk, playtime in the yard then he went to petco to get new nylabones and treats for him and his siblings and then into lowes with me to get a couple things. He had so much fun but i realized he needs a little more leash work!









Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

He’s beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> He’s beautiful!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! He has turned into such a cute dog just waiting for his coat to come in a little more 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

I did the wisdom panel DNA test on Casey and her results came in today! It's pretty cool to see what she is mixed with.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Isn’t it fun to do those? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

That’s so cool!


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Isn’t it fun to do those?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a lot of fun. She wasn't a fan of the swabs and it was a bit of a wait but it's cool to finally know what she is mixed with!


Wendy427 said:


> That’s so cool!


It really is! We knew she had boxer in her but Who knew she had plott hound and lab in her! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Belated Birthday to Oakley, he's such a handsome boy!

Casey's DNA profile is really interesting.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy Belated Birthday to Oakley, he's such a handsome boy!
> 
> Casey's DNA profile is really interesting.


Thank you! Can't believe Oak is already 1! 
It was fun to find out Casey's mix I never thought she would have lab and plott hound 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Today my best friend turns 13! It's crazy that he has been in my life for 13 years. I was lucky enough to meet him when he was just a little couple week old puppy. We have been through so much together and I'm so grateful. He is amazing dealing with his younger siblings and i couldn't have picked a better dog for them to learn from! I luckily have the day off from work so i get to be with my boy and his siblings all day! I do have to go get him his presents but he did get to start his morning with a nice 2 mile trail walk. Happy Birthday to Bob!



















































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 13th Birthday to Bob!

He looks great, hope he has a fun day celebrating his special day with Casey and Oakley.


----------



## diane0905

The photos of Bob made me smile. He's beautiful. Happy birthday!!


----------



## Wendy427

Happy birthday dear happy-faced Bob!


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 13th Birthday to Bob!
> 
> He looks great, hope he has a fun day celebrating his special day with Casey and Oakley.





diane0905 said:


> The photos of Bob made me smile. He's beautiful. Happy birthday!!





Wendy427 said:


> Happy birthday dear happy-faced Bob!


Thank you all! He had a great day! I took the 3 of them to my mems for a nice run on 14 acres of land. Bob was running with his siblings and was so happy. They are all now sound asleep on my bed!












































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Happy Birthday sweet boy[emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbrown

Happy birthday, Bob! What a sweetie. Hope he got to spend lots of quality time with you today.


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Happy Birthday sweet boy[emoji177]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I think he had a great day but he is a little stiff from running around


dbrown said:


> Happy birthday, Bob! What a sweetie. Hope he got to spend lots of quality time with you today.


Thank you! He had a great day and i was able to be with him all day! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob hasnt been feeling great the past few days so I took him into work with me and found out he has pancreatitis again. My poor boy was not happy to be there. He was thrilled to go of a ride till he saw us pull into the vet. We caught it early but i hate that we have to go through this again. My coworker took great care of him, she kept taking him outside and giving him attention when i couldn't. Hopefully this round of meds will take care of it and my boy can be running Around with his siblings soon enough. Oakley hasn't left his side since he has been home.























Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Sending a big hug to Bob and hoping he gets better real quick!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Sending a big hug to Bob and hoping he gets better real quick!


Thank you! He has his energy back this morning which is great. We caught it early this time so I'm hoping he will be better after this round of meds. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> Thank you! He has his energy back this morning which is great. We caught it early this time so I'm hoping he will be better after this round of meds.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


Great to hear he's feeling better this morning. Hope he continues to do well.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great to hear he's feeling better this morning. Hope he continues to do well.


Thank you. At first i wasnt sure if i was going to bring him to work with me but once we got there my vet came out of an appointment and took care of Bob right away. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

These pups have been doing great. Going for trail runs almost everyday and running around the yard together. Bob is almost done his meds for pancreatitis and his senior panel bloodwork came back great! It did show he was hyperthyroid so we lowered the dose and he has to come to work with me next month for a recheck. Casey has been my shadow lately, she can be found curled up under a blanket and doesn't want to come out unless its dinner time. Oakley is at the age now where he seems to listen a little better but he is still such a clown!





































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

Great pictures! I'm glad Bob is feeling better. Oakley is one handsome boy and sweet Casey must need some of the boys extra fur.


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> Great pictures! I'm glad Bob is feeling better. Oakley is one handsome boy and sweet Casey must need some of the boys extra fur.


Casey is funny she loves to lay with a blanket but any type of sweater/coat on her, she is miserable and won't move. I keep trying with to put a coat on her and she refuses lol

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Always great to hear how well your guys are doing, they all look great. Good to hear Bob is doing much better. 


So cute about Casey sleeping under a blanket and not coming out until dinner......... 
Oakley has become such a good looking boy.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Always great to hear how well your guys are doing, they all look great. Good to hear Bob is doing much better.
> 
> 
> So cute about Casey sleeping under a blanket and not coming out until dinner.........
> Oakley has become such a good looking boy.


Bob is doing great! He has 2 days left of meds and then he should be good. Im glad we caught it early and didn't have to do stomach coaters and fluids like last time. Now we just have to get him on the right dose of thyroid meds. 
Casey hates the cold and of you leave a blanket on the couch she will be cuddled right in it and you have to either find a new spot or offer food lol 
Oakley has turned into such a good looking boy but I may be a little bias. I love that picture i took of him on the rock today, it was pure luck he seems to notice when i try to take a picture and he runs lol 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

Awesome news and I love the pics!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob was so happy to go to work with me yesterday! I love that i am able to take him with me. He hung out on the side of me all morning getting pet by all my coworkers. I also weighed him and he is at 64 lbs. He looks great but I don't want him losing anymore. Im not sure if the weight loss is from all the exercise he is getting or being from that he is now hyperthyroid. His bloodwork came back today and we had to change his thyroid medication again. But he is still doing great! 
Oakley has had a rough week. My poor boy was stung by a bee, broke one of his nails and is now dealing with 2 hotspots. We are still working on his training and he has now learned heel offleash! We are working quite a bit on his training but he would rather be chasing Casey or playing with his ball! 
Casey has been great. I work with her everyday to be able to walk by other dogs without reacting and she is doing really well. She has started this new thing every night she grabs a toy and is throwing it around the room. Its so funny to see her be so interested in a toy since she was never big on them to begin with























Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bob looks great, who can resist that smiling face of his. 
Hope the change in meds help him. 

Oakley certainly has had a rough week-bee sting, hot spots, poor guy........

And Casey-think we need a video of her tossing toys around......... 

I always enjoy hearing about what they've been up to and seeing pictures of them.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bob looks great, who can resist that smiling face of his.
> Hope the change in meds help him.
> 
> Oakley certainly has had a rough week-bee sting, hot spots, poor guy........
> 
> And Casey-think we need a video of her tossing toys around.........
> 
> I always enjoy hearing about what they've been up to and seeing pictures of them.


Bob is doing great! He loved going to work with me. The clients kept talking to him from over the counter and my coworkers kept sneaking him treats! This is the second time we had to lower his dose. I just want it to be all set so he doesn't have to keep getting blood drawn. 
Oakley is having such a bad week, my poor pup. Im thinking an allergy test is in his future and possibly a cone if i can't get him to stop pulling his fur out.
Its so funny with Casey. She will go into a different room, thinks that we can't see her then starts playing with a toy till she notices we see her then she stops! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Sounds like things are going well. Might be worth checking out what is causing Oakley’s allergies. I’ve had good luck with Cytopoint for Duke.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Sounds like things are going well. Might be worth checking out what is causing Oakley’s allergies. I’ve had good luck with Cytopoint for Duke.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im definitely going to have to see what is causing his allergies now that he is over 1, I will probably run an allergy test. He goes to the vet this month just have to do it on a day im not working cause he won't behave. Casey has good luck with the cytopoint shot too. Was just hoping I didn't have another allergy dog lol

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob had his grooming appointment today. He looks great and feeling really good! Today was huge for Casey! While Bob was at the groomers I took Casey and Oakley to my mem's house for a good run. And Casey felt more comfortable than she has felt anywhere that wasn't home. She was even racing Oakley for the ball! She is normally more worried about her surroundings but not today, i saw her being so happy and relaxed and cant wait to take them again!






























Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Love seeing your updates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Love seeing your updates
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I love being able to share updates especially ones like today! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob was thrilled to go to work with me again yesterday. He had his own little setup under the desk. My boss took time out of his appointments to give Bob attention, pets and to ask how he is doing. He came to work with me because we had to recheck his thyroid since he's been hyperthyroid for the past few months and we finally have to right dose of medication. He just such a happy boy and sometimes i forget he is 13 by the way he acts.
Casey is hating this colder weather. She is not happy wearing a sweater but hates being cold. She has come out of her shell even more than i thought was possible. She has been apart of my family for almost 5 years and she is now just comfortable playing with toys with other dogs around and feeling confident going different places. Her favorite thing right now is to race Oakley when we play ball with the chuckit. 
Oakley was brought to my work the other night for his yearly exam. My boy is 70 pounds at 15 months. His bloodwork came back great! He is a very healthy puppy. He went for a nice run today and found the greatest mud puddle to have the zoomies in. He was so proud to be in the mud till bath time then i had a very unhappy boy.












































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They all look great, enjoy hearing about them and seeing pictures of them. 
Love the picture of Oakley covered in mud.... 

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> They all look great, enjoy hearing about them and seeing pictures of them.
> Love the picture of Oakley covered in mud....
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


I was having a rough day till Oak ended up in the mud and i couldn't help but laugh seeing how happy he was. As much as it was a pain to wash the mud off of him, he is definitely my clown and knows how to get me to laugh

Happy Thanksgiving to you! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> I was having a rough day till Oak ended up in the mud and i couldn't help but laugh seeing how happy he was. As much as it was a pain to wash the mud off of him, he is definitely my clown and knows how to get me to laugh
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you!
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Nothing better than mud........


----------



## jennretz

You have 3 very happy pups! Love all 3!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> You have 3 very happy pups! Love all 3!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are very happy! I'm lucky they are mine! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing better than mud........


Very true mud is great till you have to get a bath then I had an unhappy puppy









Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The look on Oakley's face is priceless........ it's as if he's saying "are you happy now, I'm clean....."


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The look on Oakley's face is priceless........ it's as if he's saying "are you happy now, I'm clean....."


He definitely wasn't happy with me after his bath but i did eventually win him back over with treats! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

The weather has been a little crazy it's been either snow or warm enough for the boys to think it's okay to go swimming. Casey has wanted no part of either, she wants summer. This time of year i can find her under a blanket or by the heater. 
I bought Bob a new bed and I've never seen him love a bed so much. He is always on it and when Oak or Casey try to go on it, he quickly sits on it. He doesn't want to share. It's definitely helped with his legs, he isn't getting up stiff like he would if he lays on the floor. 
My poor Oakley was neutered on Thursday. It's very hard to keep this boy quiet. He is just always wanting to run or play, he doesn't understand why i won't let him. Thursday was very hard for him. I was working so thankfully i wasn't to far from him, he woke up from the anesthesia hard so my coworker had to sedate him again. I worked a shorter shift so i sat in the cage with him till he woke up then was able to take him home. He doesnt mind the cone just wants to play with his siblings and toys!

































































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Poor Oakley! Glad he’s doing better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Poor Oakley! Glad he’s doing better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thankfully I have been able to be home with him since Thursday. So far he is healing nicely. But I don't think he will want to go to work with me again!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, especially the pics of them with their Antlers on.......... so cute.
Bob's new bed is great, funny how he doesn't want to share it. 
Sweet Casey, I'm with her I don't like the cold temps either. 

Hope Oakley has a speedy recovery so he can get back to playing soon.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures, especially the pics of them with their Antlers on.......... so cute.
> Bob's new bed is great, funny how he doesn't want to share it.
> Sweet Casey, I'm with her I don't like the cold temps either.
> 
> Hope Oakley has a speedy recovery so he can get back to playing soon.


 Haha Casey was not happy that I found those antlers. She is over winter and just wants warm days by the pond again. This dog is not happy unless its 90 degrees out. 
Bob is so funny with his bed, Casey was on it last night and he kept looking at me and his bed like he was telling me to make her get off.
So far his recovery is going okay there is a little swelling but not to bad so i'm hoping that a few days of crate rest while i'm at work will help. Its hard to keep him in the crate when i'm home cause he just wants to lay with me if I won't let him play


----------



## lexie_bushey

Merry Christmas from Bob, Casey &Oakley! The pups have been spoiled with new collars, nylabones and a new chuckit! That we are hoping to try out today if we can get to the soccer fields before family comes over









Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Merry Christmas to you all! 
Sounds like you have a great day ahead of you.


----------



## OscarsDad

Sounds like quite a festive holiday for the gang! Merry X-mas!


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Merry Christmas to you all!
> Sounds like you have a great day ahead of you.


It was a great day! Unfortunately we didn't make it to the soccer field but we were able to go for a trail walk which they were happy about! Merry Christmas to you! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

OscarsDad said:


> Sounds like quite a festive holiday for the gang! Merry X-mas!


Merry Christmas! It was a nice day with my pups and family. Although my mem wasn't thrilled with a 70 pound Oakley in her lap 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Finally made it to the soccer field to try out our new chuckit! Oak was thrilled to finally be able to go for a good run after being cooped up for 2 weeks. He loves fetch and that i can throw the ball pretty far now with the chuckit. Bob chased the ball for a bit before he started limping so i brought an extra ball for him to play with. Casey was running around nose to the ground smelling everything. The pups had a blast and hopefully we can get back there soon












































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a fun day for you all, glad you made it out to the Soccer field. 
Those Chuckit's are amazing........ 

Casey looks so cute in her coat.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> What a fun day for you all, glad you made it out to the Soccer field.
> Those Chuckit's are amazing........
> 
> Casey looks so cute in her coat.


It was a great time. I love watching them be so happy running around! Thankfully they are all great off leash too. I will never not have a Chuckit now its definitely Oakley's favorite toy! 
It took me 4 years but i finally found a coat that Casey likes and doesn't mind wearing! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> It was a great time. I love watching them be so happy running around! Thankfully they are all great off leash too. I will never not have a Chuckit now its definitely Oakley's favorite toy!
> It took me 4 years but i finally found a coat that Casey likes and doesn't mind wearing!
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


She looks great in it!

The first couple of times I used my chuckit, I barely missed a window in my neighbor's garage...... 
It was really close...... I had to make a few adjustments.....


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> She looks great in it!
> 
> The first couple of times I used my chuckit, I barely missed a window in my neighbor's garage......
> It was really close...... I had to make a few adjustments.....


I can't use the chuckit at home my yard isn't big enough, at the soccer field I could throw the ball to the other end of the field and Oak loved it! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I have just under an acre, my neighbor's garage is built too close to the property line......


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I have just under an acre, my neighbor's garage is built too close to the property line......


That's about what we have and neighbors on every side of us. Its bad enough when i kick the soccer ball with Oak that it goes over the fence into the neighbors yard so i could only imagine with the chuckit lol 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> That's about what we have and neighbors on every side of us. Its bad enough when i kick the soccer ball with Oak that it goes over the fence into the neighbors yard so i could only imagine with the chuckit lol
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


I barely missed the window, it bounced off the garage, so glad I didn't have to buy a new window......


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I barely missed the window, it bounced off the garage, so glad I didn't have to buy a new window......


I bet that would stink having to replace the window 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Today my crazy girl turns 5! She is stubborn, will play with her brothers on her terms and will gladly go for a nice run then cuddle up on the couch with her blanket. These past few years she has definitely come out of her shell and become her confident self! She got a new kong wubba today that she doesn't want to share! Happy Birthday Casey!!!





































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

Happy Birthday Casey!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 5th Birthday Casey!

Doesn't seem possible she is 5 already, I remember when you introduced her to all of us as a pup......
Where has the time gone?

Hope she has a fun filled day enjoying her new Kong wubba that she knows is ALL HERS-too funny!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Ivyacres said:


> Happy Birthday Casey!


Thank you! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 5th Birthday Casey!
> 
> Doesn't seem possible she is 5 already, I remember when you introduced her to all of us as a pup......
> Where has the time gone?
> 
> Hope she has a fun filled day enjoying her new Kong wubba that she knows is ALL HERS-too funny!


Its crazy how fast these 5 years went! She actually hasnt been feeling good these past couple days so she's been getting lots of cuddles. Im not sure if it's her food or just a stomach bug. She wouldn't be happy going to work with me so hoping she is better in the next day or two or she will be going in to get checked. But she did get excited for her new toy and has been sleeping with it ever since i gave it to her! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

You are giving them such a great life!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I hope Casey is feeling better soon, good she is enjoying her wubba today.


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> You are giving them such a great life!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! That's all i want for them is to be happy and have some great adventures along the way! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I hope Casey is feeling better soon, good she is enjoying her wubba today.


Thank you! She did just eat some chicken and potatoes and played tug with Oakley so im hoping its nothing but it may be time for another food change 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Coolest thing happened at work today. I work at a vets office now which has been great but today i was working the front desk cashing out a client when another client came in to get flea and tick medication for her dog which so happens to be Bob's Dad!!! I wish I had my phone with me at the time, he looks just like Bob, same face and everything just has a darker fur color! It was so cool to see how great Bob's dad is doing at 15 years old and has no signs of slowing down! I thanked the woman about a hundred times for giving me my best friend. I don't know what i would do without Bob and it was great to be able to tell her that. And of course a picture of my best boy!









Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

That's cool. I'm glad Bob has longevity in his dad.


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> That's cool. I'm glad Bob has longevity in his dad.


Im so glad too! Bob's mom passed away a couple years ago at 12 and i found out his brother passed at 9 which is sad. The lady was so happy to hear how well Bob is doing and to see some pictures of him. She didnt plan on breeding her dogs back then and the litter was an accident but she really cares about her dogs. I was lucky to see Bob from when he was a couple weeks old, it's been me and him since i was 12 years old. She was telling my coworker about how when i used to visit i gave Bob most of my attention over the other puppies. She said it was always Lexie and Bob! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> Coolest thing happened at work today. I work at a vets office now which has been great but today i was working the front desk cashing out a client when another client came in to get flea and tick medication for her dog which so happens to be Bob's Dad!!! I wish I had my phone with me at the time, he looks just like Bob, same face and everything just has a darker fur color! It was so cool to see how great Bob's dad is doing at 15 years old and has no signs of slowing down! I thanked the woman about a hundred times for giving me my best friend. I don't know what i would do without Bob and it was great to be able to tell her that. And of course a picture of my best boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


That is really great..... 

My first Golden lived to 15.5


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That is really great.....
> 
> My first Golden lived to 15.5


That's awesome for your golden to live that long. I hoped for at least that long for Bob but after seeing his dad I'm hoping longer! I wish he would be with me forever if he could. He's been with me through so much 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> Coolest thing happened at work today. I work at a vets office now which has been great but today i was working the front desk cashing out a client when another client came in to get flea and tick medication for her dog which so happens to be Bob's Dad!!! I wish I had my phone with me at the time, he looks just like Bob, same face and everything just has a darker fur color! It was so cool to see how great Bob's dad is doing at 15 years old and has no signs of slowing down! I thanked the woman about a hundred times for giving me my best friend. I don't know what i would do without Bob and it was great to be able to tell her that. And of course a picture of my best boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


That is really great.....

My first Golden lived to 15.5


lexie_bushey said:


> That's awesome for your golden to live that long. I hoped for at least that long for Bob but after seeing his dad I'm hoping longer! I wish he would be with me forever if he could. He's been with me through so much
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk



Bob looks so great, having longevity in his lines should be a huge plus for him.

My first boy defied all the odds-he was not well bred, from a local family (BYB), they wanted their girl to have one litter. Both parents were AKC but not registered, of course no good pedigree behind them. I had my boy neutered at 6 months per my Vet's advice-this was back in the mid 90s and things were done much differently then. He was very healthy, was stung a few times by insects and bitten by a spider once, but other than that, nothing major. I was very lucky he was so healthy and lived to an old age.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That is really great.....
> 
> My first Golden lived to 15.5
> 
> 
> 
> Bob looks so great, having longevity in his lines should be a huge plus for him.
> 
> My first boy defied all the odds-he was not well bred, from a local family (BYB), they wanted their girl to have one litter. Both parents were AKC but not registered, of course no good pedigree behind them. I had my boy neutered at 6 months per my Vet's advice-this was back in the mid 90s and things were done much differently then. He was very healthy, was stung a few times by insects and bitten by a spider once, but other than that, nothing major. I was very lucky he was so healthy and lived to be an old age.


Bob is doing great and im lucky. He did have a fall so he is coming to my work tonight to make sure he is okay. Limping a little but my boss said he has no problem checking on him for me. Bob was neutered at 6 and is pretty healthy besides the arthritis, he's hypothyroid and has some seasonal allergies But i know how lucky i got with him. His parents aren't akc i believe he is aca but that doesn't matter to me.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope everything with Bob checks out alright today.......


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Hope everything with Bob checks out alright today.......


He pulled a muscle in his hind leg but my vet said we shouldn't worry to much just have to give gabapentin for a couple days and shouldn't go on anymore 2 mile walks just keep him to mile mile and a half 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> He pulled a muscle in his hind leg but my vet said we shouldn't worry to much just have to give gabapentin for a couple days and shouldn't go on anymore 2 mile walks just keep him to mile mile and a half
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that but it's better news than it could have been. 
Hope he's doing better soon....


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sorry to hear that but it's better news than it could have been.
> Hope he's doing better soon....


Its a lot better than it could of been. Im bummed he can't go on long walks anymore but he is definitely not slowing down anytime soon. This boy still has so much energy. Tonight when my vet was done checking his legs, Bob grabbed his leash and ran to the door! Then we came home he ran across across my yard. I told him, he has to rest for a few more days but he seems to have other plans! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> Its a lot better than it could of been. Im bummed he can't go on long walks anymore but he is definitely not slowing down anytime soon. This boy still has so much energy. Tonight when my vet was done checking his legs, Bob grabbed his leash and ran to the door! Then we came home he ran across across my yard. I told him, he has to rest for a few more days but he seems to have other plans!
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


That's so funny.......Bob is such a character. 
He's too busy enjoying life to slow down........


----------



## jennretz

Bob’s not going to be happy taking it easy....hope he heals soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That's so funny.......Bob is such a character.
> He's too busy enjoying life to slow down........


He really is. My vet was talking about how he is getting older and that was when he grabbed his leash and went to the door. So it had us all laughing and my vet said sorry to Bob he didn't mean to offend him and gave him cookies!


jennretz said:


> Bob’s not going to be happy taking it easy....hope he heals soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see a little more improvement this morning. Putting a little more weight on his left hind leg. He so badly wants to run and play but has to take it easy for a couple more days so he may be going for car rides for the next couple days to make him happy 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

It's been a little bit since I've posted about the pups. Bob has had some more health issues that are finally resolving. His stomach is so sensitive as he has gotten older. His allergy test just came back and his food allergies are worse than Casey's. He may be getting cytopoint shots with casey this year. He is now on royal canin hydrolyzed protein for food since he was highly allergic to the Royal canin gi food and the Purina pro plan sensitive skin and stomach that i was feeding. Other than his stomach issues he is doing great he got to go shopping with me the other day and loved all the attention he got and even picked out his own treats.
I reran an allergy test on Casey and her allergies have changed as she has gotten older and they arent as bad as they were which is great. She is on the right food. She will need cytopoint shots for her seasonal allergies but im so glad i dont have to worry to much about food with her. She has been running around playing with toys lately which is funny cause she doesn't normally play with toys at all. I bought her a new bed called a cozy cave and she loves it. She can tunnel into the bed and be nice and warm.
Oakley is my silly boy but there are days at work that have been tough and my crazy boy just lays on my lap and just cuddles up to me when he knows i need it. I got so lucky with him. He can be difficult but he makes me laugh and just seems to know when i need him to lay with me. But he will still pester Bob and Casey any chance he gets! 
We also have a big change coming. Our house is put up for sale and we will be moving to my mems house since she needs help and can't take care of the property anymore. My pups will have 14 acres to run everyday. I worry how Bob and Casey will adjust since this is the only house they know, I'm not to worried about Oak since he is just happy wherever we are.












































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I always enjoy your updates!
Sounds like Bob had fun shopping with you, hope the new food helps his tummy issues. 
Casey looks so cute in her bed, funny reading about her playing with the toys, I can picture her now. 

Oakley is such a special boy......

I know your pups will enjoy being on 14 acres, since they have been to your mems house before and the fact you will be with them, they will probably be just fine. 

Home is where you are mom!


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I always enjoy your updates!
> Sounds like Bob had fun shopping with you, hope the new food helps his tummy issues.
> Casey looks so cute in her bed, funny reading about her playing with the toys, I can picture her now.
> 
> Oakley is such a special boy......
> 
> I know your pups will enjoy being on 14 acres, since they have been to your mems house before and the fact you will be with them, they will probably be just fine.
> 
> Home is where you are mom!


Bob had a blast going to the store. He loves any one on one time. I'm hoping this food helps him, I never thought he would have horrible food allergies.
Casey loves that bed, im actually going to buy a couple more for different rooms. It's funny watching her with toys cause she will do it if she thinks noone is watching.
Oak is really special. He's my shadow and just seems to know if he needs to be a clown or be a cuddle bug.
They are definitely going to love the land at my mems but she is not a dog person. My mem loves the dogs cause i do so the pups will need to win her over a little. The house we are in now has been on the market for a day and already has a lot of interest so the move is coming sooner than we thought 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

Love the pictures. Oakley is such a handsome boy. I'm sure Bob and Casey will be happy as long as they are living where you are.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I don't know how anyone couldn't love your three, sure they will work their way into your mems heart in no time. 

Good luck with the house sale!


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> Love the pictures. Oakley is such a handsome boy. I'm sure Bob and Casey will be happy as long as they are living where you are.


It will be an adjustment for all of us. I'm just trying to find different things and ways to make sure they will be happy. The main issue I see is when I'm not home they won't have free reign of the house. They will be in one large room instead. I unfortunately can't leave them out with my 80 year old grandmother when I'm at work.


CAROLINA MOM said:


> I don't know how anyone couldn't love your three, sure they will work their way into your mems heart in no time.
> 
> Good luck with the house sale!


I think she will come around eventually. She was afraid of Bob for the longest time and I know my mem is going to try, she just always believed dogs should be outside and was always in shock with how my 3 are treated and taken care of. Thanks for the luck with the house sale! We have a lot of interest! Just don't want to leave to quick still have to fix some rooms at my mems before we can move in lol 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> It will be an adjustment for all of us. I'm just trying to find different things and ways to make sure they will be happy. The main issue I see is when I'm not home they won't have free reign of the house. They will be in one large room instead. I unfortunately can't leave them out with my 80 year old grandmother when I'm at work.I think she will come around eventually. She was afraid of Bob for the longest time and I know my mem is going to try, she just always believed dogs should be outside and was always in shock with how my 3 are treated and taken care of. Thanks for the luck with the house sale! We have a lot of interest! Just don't want to leave to quick still have to fix some rooms at my mems before we can move in lol
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk



I understand that way of thinking, my grandmother felt the same way. I think your mem will change her mind in no time at all.

I was very lucky to not only have parents that let me have animals in the house but also sleep in bed with me....


----------



## jennretz

I love the bed for Casey!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I understand that way of thinking, my grandmother felt the same way. I think your mem will change her mind in no time at all.
> 
> I was very lucky to not only have parents that let me have animals in the house but also sleep in bed with me....


I get it was different back then but views on animals have definitely changed! I think she will too. It will help that they can spend their days running around the property so they should relax inside the house.


jennretz said:


> I love the bed for Casey!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never thought she would like a dog bed till i found this one. She loves it and I catch her in it all the time especially mornings that I have to be up early for work and she doesn't want to be up 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

There was a showing at the house today so we decided to take the pups to enjoy their new yard. They had a blast running around, chasing the ball. Now Bob is sound asleep on his dog bed and the other two on the couch.


























































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Oh wow! Look at all that space!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Oh wow! Look at all that space!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


14 acres of land for them to run on! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

lexie_bushey said:


> 14 acres of land for them to run on!
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


That is awesome! Their smiles say it all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> That is awesome! Their smiles say it all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They really love it! I love seeing them enjoy it and the pond i take them to in the summer will be right down the street! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> They really love it! I love seeing them enjoy it and the pond i take them to in the summer will be right down the street!
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk



That sounds perfect!


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That sounds perfect!


It is! We should be fully moved in by summer so we are looking to many days spent at the pond! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob was very happy to go to work with me today and to get some one on one time. He was so good hanging out behind the desk with me. My boss came and was giving him attention and noticed a lump in his ear that he didn't like the looks of so he decided to numb it and then cauterize the lump so my boy has to deal with the cone of shame for a few days so it can heal. Im hoping the impression slides that were made show nothing but i will find that out in a day or two.
















Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Hope it’s nothing! Love Bob’s smile 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Hope it’s nothing! Love Bob’s smile
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too! My boss thinks its just a wart but wanted to be sure. Thankfully he only has to deal with the cone for a couple days 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bob looks so happy and handsome even with a cone on..........

Hope the bump isn't anything serious.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bob looks so happy and handsome even with a cone on..........
> 
> Hope the bump isn't anything serious.


He didn't mind the cone at first but he is now pouting a little. Thankfully just a couple days of the cone so his ear can heal 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

Sweet Bob! I hope he heals quickly.


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> Sweet Bob! I hope he heals quickly.


Thank you! He's been getting lots of love all day from me and my coworkers. Oak isn't a fan of the cone everytime Bob moves Oak runs away lol 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob is finally cone free! He was not happy with the cone.The lump in his ear was benign! I just have to keep an eye on the area to see if there is any regrowth. But tonight we will celebrate with a run at the soccer fields!
















Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

Yay, for Bob!


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> Yay, for Bob!


I'm so relieved that it was nothing. And he is so happy to be cone free, he's been rolling on his back ever since i took it off 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> Bob is finally cone free! He was not happy with the cone.The lump in his ear was benign! I just have to keep an eye on the area to see if there is any regrowth. But tonight we will celebrate with a run at the soccer fields!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


Great news, Bob deserves to be rolling on his back. 
Have fun at the soccer fields.


----------



## jennretz

Great news! Give Bob a smooch from me[emoji3059]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great news, Bob deserves to be rolling on his back.
> Have fun at the soccer fields.


We had a great time at the soccer fields! Bob definitely deserved a great day out! And i think from the pictures i took he had fun!


jennretz said:


> Great news! Give Bob a smooch from me[emoji3059]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gave him his smooch along with a bunch of others cause I'm just so happy that lump is nothing!












































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob spent this morning at the vet. He was having really bad diarrhea, which caused him to have a prolapsed rectum. He had to have xrays and thankfully those are clear and there are no concerns. He is now on probiotics and fiber supplements to see if that will help with the diarrhea which will then cure the prolapse. He then came home and wanted to nap. 
Since today is my day off and after spending all morning with Bob at my work. I decided to take Casey and Oakley to the river trail for a hike and Oakley found out why its caused a river trail. Oak was so happy to go swimming! He is gaining more and more confidence in the water. He is even jumping off the edge into the river. Casey is waiting for a little warmer weather for her to swim but she loved going for the hike and smelling all the smells. Making plans to take them again soon and possibly signing Oak up for dock diving classes since he is loving the water so much already


























































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

Aww, poor sweet Bob. I hope he feels better quickly.


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> Aww, poor sweet Bob. I hope he feels better quickly.


Me too. I hate that he keeps having issues. I was excited to learn how to do xrays today just wish it wasn't on my own dog. Im hoping these meds help. If i wasn't working in rooms tomorrow he would of came back to work with me so i could keep an eye on him but since I'm in appointments ill leave him home and check on him at lunch. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope Bob is feeling better soon, poor guy........
He looks like his usual happy self in the picture. 

Really like this picture of Casey, the reflection is great. 











Oakley will probably really enjoy Dock diving, have fun.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Hope Bob is feeling better soon, poor guy........
> He looks like his usual happy self in the picture.
> 
> Really like this picture of Casey, the reflection is great.
> 
> View attachment 870666
> 
> 
> 
> Oakley will probably really enjoy Dock diving, have fun.


He is still so happy! He wasn't to happy at the vet but he loves car rides and just me and him time. I didn't even notice Casey's reflection in that photo! I love it even more now! I'm thinking Oak may like dock diving, he loves the water and this boy needs another outlet for his energy. We have been hiking or going somewhere to run the past few days since he seems to have more energy than usual 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

These guys are loving the yard at the new house! We try to go at least once a week for them to get used to being there and they start getting very excited once i pull into the driveway. Been trying to take them for a run as much as possible since Bob may be having surgery to fix the prolapse which i worry about him having surgery. It isn't a major thing that has to be done this week but he will need it done soon if he needs it done. I have to talk with my boss and go over everything but it's been a little crazy with the changes because of the corona virus. But my pups are happy and enjoying their days and that's all that matters












































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They all look great, great to hear how much they enjoy going there.
I'm sure the adjustment will go very smoothly. 

Sending good thoughts for Bob with his surgery.


----------



## jennretz

I missed it! Hope Bob is ok!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> They all look great, great to hear how much they enjoy going there.
> I'm sure the adjustment will go very smoothly.
> 
> Sending good thoughts for Bob with his surgery.


Im hoping they have an easy adjustment. They haven't been in the house yet and that's a concern how they will behave. But i think after they spend a lot of time running outside they will settle down. They get very excited with anything new. There's a part of me still holding out hope we can skip surgery and maybe it just needs more healing time but he's been having trouble for a few months now. I will probably get my answer tomorrow when I talk to my boss.


jennretz said:


> I missed it! Hope Bob is ok!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's doing okay. We believe He has a prolapsed rectum from all his stomach issues and diarrhea. We have been dealing with this since January. Perks of working at a vet is you can call your boss on a Sunday and start getting a plan together. We allergy tested, xrays, different medications, new food, hoping for it to heal on his own but it hasn't fully so we may be doing surgery to fix whatever is going on but im still hoping we don't have to but im going to do whatever my boy needs. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

lexie_bushey said:


> Im hoping they have an easy adjustment. They haven't been in the house yet and that's a concern how they will behave. But i think after they spend a lot of time running outside they will settle down. They get very excited with anything new. There's a part of me still holding out hope we can skip surgery and maybe it just needs more healing time but he's been having trouble for a few months now. I will probably get my answer tomorrow when I talk to my boss.He's doing okay. We believe He has a prolapsed rectum from all his stomach issues and diarrhea. We have been dealing with this since January. Perks of working at a vet is you can call your boss on a Sunday and start getting a plan together. We allergy tested, xrays, different medications, new food, hoping for it to heal on his own but it hasn't fully so we may be doing surgery to fix whatever is going on but im still hoping we don't have to but im going to do whatever my boy needs.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


Sending Bob healing prayers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob is doing okay. We had a setback on Saturday, he had liquid diarrhea and there was blood and his prolapse was worse. Thankfully my boss put up to meds right away before even seeing him and i brought him with me to get the meds and my boss told me to bring him inside and he stopped what he was doing to check on Bob. He consulted with the other vet and we are learning towards Bob having irritable bowel syndrome. So far he is doing better. He had his haircut and is feeling like a puppy again, running around with his siblings. 
Casey got a little one on one time with me. Which i think she enjoyed. With all the craziness i forgot she needed food so I decided to take her with me. She gladly sat in the front seat watching everything go by. She walked in the store like she owned it and when i went to pay she put her paws on the counter wanting pets. It's great to see her confidence that she has now.
Oak had some fun the other day. My coworker has a golden named Finn. And Finn turned one at the beginning of the week so she threw him a birthday party! Oak was a little nervous going to the party with 6 other dogs there. Once we opened the door to go outside him, Finn and my other coworkers dog Milo went racing around the yard and Oak came out of his shell! My boy had a fun 3 hours playing with his new friends and we are already talking about getting them all together again! 
In house news we just got a really good offer that we may take so our move is coming quick. There's a part of me ready to move but apart of me is going to miss this place.

































































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I always enjoy your updates about the pups-

Bob looks great with his new cut, hope the meds help him out. 

Cute hearing about Casey walking into the store as if she owned it then putting her paws up on the counter. I have this picture of her strutting right in..... 

Looks like Oakley had a lot of fun at the Birthday party and meeting new friends.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I always enjoy your updates about the pups-
> 
> Bob looks great with his new cut, hope the meds help him out.
> 
> Cute hearing about Casey walking into the store as if she owned it then putting her paws up on the counter. I have this picture of her strutting right in.....
> 
> Looks like Oakley had a lot of fun at the Birthday party and meeting new friends.


I love sharing updates on these 3! 
Bob may not be feeling great but he doesn't let me know it. He is always smiling and running around! I love his long hair but him getting this cut is better for him as he gets older. 
Casey's personality comes out more and more the longer we have had her. It's so funny to see. She's determined for everyone to see her where ever she goes! 
Oak did have a lot of fun he was a little nervous first getting there and I should of realized it was one of the first times without Casey by his side. My coworker's house is only 10 minutes from where are living now and he couldn't even stay awake on the way home lol 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> I love sharing updates on these 3!
> Bob may not be feeling great but he doesn't let me know it. He is always smiling and running around! I love his long hair but him getting this cut is better for him as he gets older.
> Casey's personality comes out more and more the longer we have had her. It's so funny to see. She's determined for everyone to see her where ever she goes!
> Oak did have a lot of fun he was a little nervous first getting there and I should of realized it was one of the first times without Casey by his side. My coworker's house is only 10 minutes from where are living now and he couldn't even stay awake on the way home lol
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


I forgot to say, hope everything works off with the offer on your house.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I forgot to say, hope everything works off with the offer on your house.


Thank you! Its exciting and scary all at the same time! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> Thank you! Its exciting and scary all at the same time!
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


I know the feeling, I am getting ready to go through the same thing, everything is on hold at the moment though because of everything going on.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I know the feeling, I am getting ready to go through the same thing, everything is on hold at the moment though because of everything going on.


My family was actually talking about pushing the move a year but then the offer came through so we are back to getting ready to move in a couple months. I believe we will be at the new house fully by June.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> My family was actually talking about pushing the move a year but then the offer came through so we are back to getting ready to move in a couple months. I believe we will be at the new house fully by June.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


That's great, hope everything works out and goes smoothly.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Social distancing isn't bad when you have these three! We spent all day at the new house, cleaning up branches and the pups were able to run all over the property. I think they had a blast and will be sleeping when we get home. It was a day well needed with my pups. Tomorrow I go back to work and hoping it won't be to crazy.



















































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

What a great day with 3 happy pups 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> What a great day with 3 happy pups
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was definitely a much needed day! Casey and Oakley are sound asleep on the side of me and Bob is still playing with his toys! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> It was definitely a much needed day! Casey and Oakley are sound asleep on the side of me and Bob is still playing with his toys!
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


Funny to hear Big Brother Bob is still up and playing with his toys.......... 

What a great day for them, love the pics.


----------



## Ivyacres

Loved the pics. They looked like a good bunch of helpers.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Funny to hear Big Brother Bob is still up and playing with his toys..........
> 
> What a great day for them, love the pics.


Its so funny he didn't go to sleep till I took them upstairs to bed. I think he enjoyed playing with his toys and not having Oakley steal them!


Ivyacres said:


> Loved the pics. They looked like a good bunch of helpers.


They were great helpers! Except when they took the branches out of the pile to chew! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> Its so funny he didn't go to sleep till I took them upstairs to bed. I think he enjoyed playing with his toys and not having Oakley steal them! They were great helpers! Except when they took the branches out of the pile to chew!
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


Of course, sounds just like my "helper" dog.....


----------



## lexie_bushey

Today is Casey's Gotcha day! She has been apart of our family for 5 years now! These 5 years flew by and she is such an amazing dog. Her personality has came out even more. She is amazing off leash and only wears a leash when we go into a store which I never thought would be possible. She has come so far and has taught me so much. She loves her brothers, will gladly play all day with Oakley, even pesters Bob to play. She loves stealing toys from them. I love this girl and am so lucky that she is mine.

































































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 5 year Gotcha Day to you and Casey!

Sure doesn't seem like it's been 5 years........ I remember when you introduced this cute little puppy girl to us all. 

The last picture is priceless, sure can tell how bonded she is to her brother.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 5 year Gotcha Day to you and Casey!
> 
> Sure doesn't seem like it's been 5 years........ I remember when you introduced this cute little puppy girl to us all.
> 
> The last picture is priceless, sure can tell how bonded she is to her brother.


It's crazy how fast these 5 years went. She loves her brothers. I couldn't believe when she laid on Oakley. I think he was in shock too. Their relationship wasn't the greatest in the beginning, Casey had a really hard time adjusting to him but now they play every day! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

How did I miss this yesterday? Happy 5 year Gotcha Day Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

I'm a day late but still sending Happy Gotcha Day wishes. I love all the updates of these 3 and the photos are great.


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> How did I miss this yesterday? Happy 5 year Gotcha Day Casey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Ivyacres said:


> I'm a day late but still sending Happy Gotcha Day wishes. I love all the updates of these 3 and the photos are great.


Thank you guys! I think she had a great day. She came to work with me for a couple hours yesterday. She loved the one on one time. Wasn't thrilled it was a vets office but she liked all the attention. She wasn't thrilled with the cytopoint shot i gave her. But for her gotcha day this year i decided to sign the dogs up for barkbox since I wasn't able to go to any stores with everything going on.









Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

lexie_bushey said:


> Thank you guys! I think she had a great day. She came to work with me for a couple hours yesterday. She loved the one on one time. Wasn't thrilled it was a vets office but she liked all the attention. She wasn't thrilled with the cytopoint shot i gave her. But for her gotcha day this year i decided to sign the dogs up for barkbox since I wasn't able to go to any stores with everything going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


What do you think of Barkbox?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> What do you think of Barkbox?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't received the first box yet. My coworkers all have it and love it. I did like on the website i can put in all their allergies for the treats. And I did have to pay a little extra to get a third toy. The first box should be here in a couple days and im excited to see how the pups like it. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

We finally had nice weather so after work I took these 3 to the new house for a much needed run! I don't know who needed this more me or the pups. I'm still working and it's been crazy. It was time well spent and can't wait to do it again soon!

































































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Great pics of your crew! Sounds like a really fun day today!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Great pics of your crew! Sounds like a really fun day today!


Thank you! It was a great day and much needed! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, those are three very happy pups. 
Bob looks great as always-nice to see him doing so well in his Golden years.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures, those are three very happy pups.
> Bob looks great as always-nice to see him doing so well in his Golden years.


Bob is doing great! He came to work with me last week for his yearly exam and got a clean bill of health! He is now on a low dose of gabapentin to help his legs and it has made such a difference. He was running around for a bit today and even jumped into my jeep before I could pick him up!

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> Bob is doing great! He came to work with me last week for his yearly exam and got a clean bill of health! He is now on a low dose of gabapentin to help his legs and it has made such a difference. He was running around for a bit today and even jumped into my jeep before I could pick him up!
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


That's really great to hear.......


----------



## lexie_bushey

The pups have been enjoying the new house! We are up there every chance we get and will be fully moved in by end of June. Oakley is officially signed up for training classes. He will be going 3 times a week to a training facility. It's training and socialization. His trainer is actually my best friend so i know he is in good hands. Casey is really bonded to him and they are playing a lot together now so i think she will be bugging Bob a bit more than normal. Bob is my happy boy! He loves the new barkbox toys and grabs one every night to play with on his bed.


























































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

You have the happiest dogs! I love getting to see a picture of sweet Bob.


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> You have the happiest dogs! I love getting to see a picture of sweet Bob.


I try to make sure they are happy. Everything is for them. Bob is the best and i know how lucky i am to have him! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

I love seeing photos of your 3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> I love seeing photos of your 3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I love sharing pictures of them! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, look at those happy faces. 
Always enjoy your updates.


----------



## Wendy427

lexie_bushey said:


> The pups have been enjoying the new house! We are up there every chance we get and will be fully moved in by end of June. Oakley is officially signed up for training classes. He will be going 3 times a week to a training facility. It's training and socialization. His trainer is actually my best friend so i know he is in good hands. Casey is really bonded to him and they are playing a lot together now so i think she will be bugging Bob a bit more than normal. Bob is my happy boy! He loves the new barkbox toys and grabs one every night to play with on his bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


I love the first picture where they’re all grinning from ear to ear!


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures, look at those happy faces.
> Always enjoy your updates.


Thank you!


Wendy427 said:


> I love the first picture where they’re all grinning from ear to ear!


They were so happy to be out running around yesterday! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

Awesome pics of happy dogs. I loved every one, keep them coming!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Oakley has been going to daycare/training for 2 weeks now and my boy is doing great! He is going more for socialization and to gain more confidence. He is making so many new friends and in the morning shares a kennel with a 6 month old lab puppy. He gets so excited when I pull into the driveway to drop him off. And today when i picked him up we stopped at the pond on the way home

While Oak is at training Bob and Casey get to run at the new house and run any errands with me that i can take them on. Their favorite stop is the bank. Casey did have to come to work with me earlier in the week because my poor girl was covered in hives. Thankfully after a steroid shot she is back to normal! She wasn't to thrilled to be there but she loved my coworker's golden named Finn! They ran around the whole morning till we had to start appointments. Bob was home with my mom and she said he loved being the only dog. She said he took out every barkbox toy to squeak and also found a napkin to shred!








































































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Oakley is enjoying Daycare and doing so well.

Poor Casey, glad she's doing better after getting the shot. 

Sounds like Bob really enjoyed being spoiled........

They all look great and so happy!


----------



## jennretz

Glad Casey is doing better! Sounds like you have your hands full!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great to hear Oakley is enjoying Daycare and doing so well.
> 
> Poor Casey, glad she's doing better after getting the shot.
> 
> Sounds like Bob really enjoyed being spoiled........
> 
> They all look great and so happy!


Oak is doing awesome! I never realized how anxious he really was. 
Unfortunately Casey's allergies are worse every few months she breaks out in hives. My boss was going to give her a prescription for a steroid to keep on hand but because she vomits when she has hives the shot is better.
Bob is so spoiled and he knows it! But he deserves it. 



jennretz said:


> Glad Casey is doing better! Sounds like you have your hands full!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No wonder why i work at vet my dogs love going! Lol But im really glad i can bring her anytime. She had to have another food change since that is what we are thinking the hives are from. I felt so bad she was covered in hives. Life is a little crazy with them but I wouldn't have it any other way! We are also in the middle of move, the house is sold and we need to finish moving by the end of the month! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Good luck with your move, hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Good luck with your move, hope it goes smoothly.


Thank you! It's going lol. We are doing room by room hoping that will make it easier

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

The trainer sent me these photos of Oak! He was unfortunately not a confident dog but this training is making him gain confidence! The trainer said he was so proud he climbed up and stayed in place and when she released him, he started jumping cause he was so proud of himself! Oak is in play groups now as well running around with up to 10 dogs! His favorite part of training though is running along side the ATV. I have noticed such a difference in my boy and can't wait to see it continue.
















Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

We are officially moved into our new house! The pups are loving it! We moved everything over yesterday. Now just have to unpack. I was so worried how the pups would adjust and they don't have any care. We had to go back to the old house to grab a few more things today and they kept wanting to climb into my jeep to go home. Bob and i spend our mornings on the deck while the other two race around the property! Oakley's new favorite place is under my bed. I couldn't find him this morning and when i called him, he stuck his head out! We have only been here a full day but they love it so much!












































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love the pictures, great to hear how well they are doing, they look like they are having a blast. 
Just remember, home is wherever you are.......


----------



## jennretz

How did Casey get on top of those chairs lol?

Glad the move went well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Love the pictures, great to hear how well they are doing, they look like they are having a blast.
> Just remember, home is wherever you are.......


That is definitely true. They love it here and honestly it just feels like home. I thought we would have some adjustments to make but these guys have adapted so well it made the move so much easier! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> How did Casey get on top of those chairs lol?
> 
> Glad the move went well!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Casey jumped up! This dog can jump no problem lol. I'm so glad it well too. Now just the unpacking but never know where to start. Iook at the boxes and decide to go outside with the dogs lol 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Moving to the new house, there has been such a change in Casey. She is very relaxed, the Amazon delivery driver came to the door and she stayed sleeping on the back deck. Her barking is minimal now. She loves laying with her brothers. She did chase after a deer this morning but when I did call her, she came running back!






























Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

She looks quite happy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> She looks quite happy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She is so happy! Her anxiety is gone. We were in talks about her possibly going on anxiety meds but i don't think she will need anything now! This dog amazes me everyday with everything that she overcomes! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That's really great to hear about Casey.
They all look great and very happy.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That's really great to hear about Cassie.
> They all look great and very happy.


They are all so happy! They spend all day outside running around! It's just such a different feeling here. I notice a difference in all the dogs but especially Casey. A dog that would be so stressed over someone coming in the gate or walking by at the old house to not even caring or barking when the mailman came up the driveway. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> They are all so happy! They spend all day outside running around! It's just such a different feeling here. I notice a difference in all the dogs but especially Casey. A dog that would be so stressed over someone coming in the gate or walking by at the old house to not even caring or barking when the mailman came up the driveway.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


Sorry I spelled Casey's name wrong...... 

Sounds like overall it's just a much better environment, one that is laid back and more relaxed for them and you too probably. 

Funny sometimes how things work out....


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sorry I spelled Casey's name wrong......
> 
> Sounds like overall it's just a much better environment, one that is laid back and more relaxed for them and you too probably.
> 
> Funny sometimes how things work out....


That's okay! She is not offended lol. My mem for some reason can't remember "Casey" and ends up calling her reba lol. 
Everything does happen for a reason. It just seems to take a bit to understand why but to see how well my dogs are doing makes it worth it! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

The pups have fully adjusted to the new house. Casey and Oakley love racing around the yard. They decided it would be a good idea to chase a hawk! They didn't leave the property but chased for awhile till they realized they couldn't catch it.The one thing i miss about the old house is the fence! Bob is so happy, he enjoys relaxing on the deck. He does some running but just likes to be on the side of me. We had a little scare the other day when he couldn't get up. So I brought him to work and it's just his legs aren't the greatest but we switched up his meds and added a different joint supplement and he's back to doing great. We also had our picture taken for the website. I love the picture of me and him and love that he was included! And of course some pictures of the pups. And the one that is being put on my work website!



















































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Love your new pics and your house really does sound amazing. So glad to hear the pups really love it there!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Love your new pics and your house really does sound amazing. So glad to hear the pups really love it there!


Thank you! I thought it was going to be a hard adjustment but it's been great. We are so happy there!

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I always enjoy reading your updates about them, they all look great, wonderful to see how happy they are and how much they are enjoy the new place. 

Great picture of you and Bob!


----------



## jennretz

I always try to check in here to see how you and your crew are doing. Love seeing the new pictures and so happy to hear the move has been positive for all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I always enjoy reading your updates about them, they all look great, wonderful to see how happy they are and how much they are enjoy the new place.
> 
> Great picture of you and Bob!


Thank you! I love giving updates on these 3! They are so much happier and loving every minute of being at the house! That photo of me and Bob is one of my favorites! He loves going to work with me so it fits that he would be in the picture too!


jennretz said:


> I always try to check in here to see how you and your crew are doing. Love seeing the new pictures and so happy to hear the move has been positive for all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's been great being here. I had my doubts but I'm glad I was wrong. I've wanted to take more photos of them but realize i never seem to have my phone which isn't a bad thing! We are definitely more in the moment and just enjoying our days! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

I love the photos. It's good to hear that eeryone has settled in and is happy in your new home.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Ivyacres said:


> I love the photos. It's good to hear that eeryone has settled in and is happy in your new home.


Thank you! Everyone definitely has settled in! My mem was even playing tug of war with Oakley this morning! Which I never thought would happen

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> Thank you! Everyone definitely has settled in! My mem was even playing tug of war with Oakley this morning! Which I never thought would happen
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk



Aww, that's really great to hear.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Can't believe im writing this but today is Oakley's 2nd Birthday! I can't believe my puppy is 2 yrs old. He is the annoying little brother to Bob and Casey but they love him so much. These past few months he has done awesome with his training and has become a more confident dog. He is my shadow and my goofball. My co-worker came over and gave him his first haircut! He will be spoiled today (not much different than any other day). I love him so much and can't believe he is 2 already!





































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

Happy birthday Oakley. I can't believe he's two! He's such a handsome boy.


----------



## jennretz

Happy Birthday Oakley! How are you 2 already?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> Happy birthday Oakley. I can't believe he's two! He's such a handsome boy.


He has grown into such a great dog. Im lucky that he is mine! It was a little bittersweet that he needed his first haircut, but it made me and my coworker laugh after she trimmed him, he walked around knowing how cute he is! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Happy Birthday Oakley! How are you 2 already?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It still feels like i just brought him home. Time needs to slow down! I told him he needs to stay my puppy! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 2nd Birthday to Oakley!

He sure is a handsome boy, doesn't seem possible he's 2 already, where has the time gone???

Love the pictures, they're great.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 2nd Birthday to Oakley!
> 
> He sure is a handsome boy, doesn't seem possible he's 2 already, where has the time gone???
> 
> Love the pictures, they're great.


Thank you! It shouldn't be possible that my little puppy is 2 but somehow it is. He is such a great dog! I told my coworker that he is probably going to be horrible for his haircut and he was so well behaved. Im so glad he is starting to prove me wrong! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Happy birthday Oakley! He is really looking fabulous! Love his pictures! Looks like he’s really enjoying showing off his handsome physique 😄


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Happy birthday Oakley! He is really looking fabulous! Love his pictures! Looks like he’s really enjoying showing off his handsome physique [emoji1]


Thank you! After his haircut he seemed to know how cute he looked. He would just stop what he was doing and look at us, so we would tell him how cute he is lol 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Some new pictures of the pups! They are still loving the new house. They spend most of the day outside if it's not to hot. Casey and oakley are constantly chasing each other. I have also been trying to take them out one on on one and they do each love the attention. I took Casey to work one morning for her cytopoint injection then we went to the river trail. She loved running the trail and she was even trying to play with other dogs! 
Oakley went with me today to buy some scrubs for work, he was such a good boy staying in heel and he was focused on me. Of course we had to use the stay command in the toy aisle and he was so good, he stayed till i told him come! 
Bob went to work with me yesterday, he loves going but he also went because of his eye. My boss saw Bob sitting behind the desk playing with his toy. His eye has sunken in and the third eyelid is up. We believe he is losing muscle around the eye and will at some point need artificial tears. My boss doesn't believe that he has any vision loss. Bob is still so happy and doesn't let anything faze him. It definitely bugs me more than him. But i can't help but smile when he is rolling in the grass growling or just seeing him smile.






























Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

lexie_bushey said:


> Some new pictures of the pups! They are still loving the new house. They spend most of the day outside if it's not to hot. Casey and oakley are constantly chasing each other. I have also been trying to take them out one on on one and they do each love the attention. I took Casey to work one morning for her cytopoint injection then we went to the river trail. She loved running the trail and she was even trying to play with other dogs!
> Oakley went with me today to buy some scrubs for work, he was such a good boy staying in heel and he was focused on me. Of course we had to use the stay command in the toy aisle and he was so good, he stayed till i told him come!
> Bob went to work with me yesterday, he loves going but he also went because of his eye. My boss saw Bob sitting behind the desk playing with his toy. His eye has sunken in and the third eyelid is up. We believe he is losing muscle around the eye and will at some point need artificial tears. My boss doesn't believe that he has any vision loss. Bob is still so happy and doesn't let anything faze him. It definitely bugs me more than him. But i can't help but smile when he is rolling in the grass growling or just seeing him smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


I wish there was a way to “LOVE” all your posts and pics of the pups! They’re looking great 😀


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> I wish there was a way to “LOVE” all your posts and pics of the pups! They’re looking great [emoji3]


Thank you! I love these 3! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

I had the day off today so I was able to spend all day with these 3! We spent the day outside, I used the chuckit a lot! Bob even stole the ball from Oak! Casey and Oakley chased each other and also played a ton!

































































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

lexie_bushey said:


> I had the day off today so I was able to spend all day with these 3! We spent the day outside, I used the chuckit a lot! Bob even stole the ball from Oak! Casey and Oakley chased each other and also played a ton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


These pictures are wonderful! I kept saying, “you have to frame that one” for every one 😃. And the one of Casey leaning her face on Bob’s leg is so precious. 🥰


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> These pictures are wonderful! I kept saying, “you have to frame that one” for every one [emoji2]. And the one of Casey leaning her face on Bob’s leg is so precious. [emoji3059]


I need new pictures to put up but it is so hard to chose which ones! Casey has been loving on both of brothers lately, i catch her laying with Bob on the dog bed a lot! I love that i got that picture of her with Bob!

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

I always love seeing your smiling crew!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> I always love seeing your smiling crew!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I love these 3! And I love the days we spend sitting outside watching them run around the yard! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They all look great, I can tell they had a fun day. 
Enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## Ivyacres

I love all the pics of your gang just frolicking around enjoying the day!


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> They all look great, I can tell they had a fun day.
> Enjoyed the pictures.


We had a great day. I've been working a lot more hours so it's nice to have a day with them where we do nothing but enjoy the day!


Ivyacres said:


> I love all the pics of your gang just frolicking around enjoying the day!


Thank you! I love sharing pictures of these 3! They are so happy when im home and we just sit and throw the ball! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob turns 14 today! These 14 years went by so quick! I met Bob when he was 2 weeks old and saw him every week after that till my dad surprised me and brought him home! He's my best friend and we have been through so much together. He loves running around with Casey and Oakley. He loves to play ball and steal toys from Casey! He has been going to work with me for laser therapy and he is walking around so much better! He will be spoiled but he is everyday! I love him so much and I'm so happy that i get to celebrate his 14th Birthday!!!






























Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paradox1998

Happy Birthday Bob !! It's always a pleasure to see your smiling face and now you give me hope that a golden can live past 8-10 yrs. Here's to a few more healthy and joyous years.


----------



## Ivyacres

Bob, you're a handsome fella, we love seeing all the pics of you with Casey and Oakley. 
Happy Birthday!


----------



## cwag

Happy, happy birthday to you sweet Bob. Your pictures always make me smile.


----------



## Wendy427

lexie_bushey said:


> Bob turns 14 today! These 14 years went by so quick! I met Bob when he was 2 weeks old and saw him every week after that till my dad surprised me and brought him home! He's my best friend and we have been through so much together. He loves running around with Casey and Oakley. He loves to play ball and steal toys from Casey! He has been going to work with me for laser therapy and he is walking around so much better! He will be spoiled but he is everyday! I love him so much and I'm so happy that i get to celebrate his 14th Birthday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday Bob! ❤💕🐾🐾🐾💕❤


----------



## tikiandme

Happy Birthday, Bob! You are so handsome!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Paradox1998 said:


> Happy Birthday Bob !! It's always a pleasure to see your smiling face and now you give me hope that a golden can live past 8-10 yrs. Here's to a few more healthy and joyous years.





Ivyacres said:


> Bob, you're a handsome fella, we love seeing all the pics of you with Casey and Oakley.
> Happy Birthday!





cwag said:


> Happy, happy birthday to you sweet Bob. Your pictures always make me smile.





Wendy427 said:


> Happy Birthday Bob!





tikiandme said:


> Happy Birthday, Bob! You are so handsome!


Thank you all for Bob's birthday wishes! He spent the morning with me at work. He got treats and hugs from all my coworkers. My boss made sure to give him lots of attention today too! He had some laser therapy done on his legs as well and then laid on the therapy mat till i brought him home! Today was a great day and i hate to see it end but I'm always grateful for any one on one time with him. And a picture of bob's set up at work! He lays under the front desk on the therapy mat!









Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 14th Birthday Bob!
He looks really great and so very happy.

Sounds like he had a great day!


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 14th Birthday Bob!
> He looks really great and so very happy.
> 
> Sounds like he had a great day!


Thank you! He is doing amazing the laser therapy is really helping. He was having a hard time getting up now he is trying to run! He is always so happy and i love this dog so much! 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Some updated pictures of the pups. They love days spent outside. I've been working more hours but when I'm off we go on some type of adventure! 
Bob is still doing great, he goes for laser therapy a couple times a week. And is being able to run a little, play with Casey and oak!
Oakley is such a goofball, he is always up to something. He hasn't gone to daycare in 2 weeks since his trainer has been on vacation. And he is getting into as much trouble as possible. I got a text the other day at work that Oak found the greatest stinkiest mud he could roll in! I can't help laugh when he is either covered in mud or running with the biggest stick possible.
Poor Casey has been sick. I came home from work Saturday and she had accidents in the house. She was vomiting and had diarrhea. Thankfully I was able to text my boss and brought her Sunday morning to work where she got xrays and a cpl test. Her xrays looked good. Her cpl test was positive for pancreatitis. So she is still on meds for it and is finally starting to feel better. But her blood work showed she may have the start of renal and cardiac disease. We are rechecking blood work in a few weeks to see if the levels are off cause she's sick or if we need to start treating. I'm hoping it's nothing since she is still so happy and running around doesn't seem like anything is wrong but we will find out next month.



















































Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Love the pics! So sorry to hear about Casey’s pancreatitis. Certainly hope her blood work is good in a month! Fingers and paws crossed!


----------



## Ivyacres

I love the photos and updates. I sure hope poor Casey is better soon.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Love the pics! So sorry to hear about Casey’s pancreatitis. Certainly hope her blood work is good in a month! Fingers and paws crossed!


Thank you! I am impatiently waiting to rerun blood work. I think she is starting to feel a bit better, i caught her running with Oakley today!


Ivyacres said:


> I love the photos and updates. I sure hope poor Casey is better soon.


Thank you! Today she has had more energy than the past few days. She was spending most of the time on her dog bed but today she was playing with Oakley for a little!

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, the one of the three of them in the back of your vehicle is my favorite. 

Sorry to hear Casey hasn't been feeling well, hope the bloodwork reveals better news for you and her. 

Bob and Oakley sure enjoy life...... great to see them so happy and doing so well.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures, the one of the three of them in the back of your vehicle is my favorite.
> 
> Sorry to hear Casey hasn't been feeling well, hope the bloodwork reveals better news for you and her.
> 
> Bob and Oakley sure enjoy life...... great to see them so happy and doing so well.


That is one of my favorite pictures! That was taken on the way to one of our hikes that bob was able to go on! 
Casey is starting to slowly feel better. I caught her running with oak but still isn't a hundred percent. She is tiring quick. Im hoping the blood work next month shows everything is normal but ill do whatever I need to for her! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Casey is finally feeling better! And i worked a half day today so I was able to take these 3 out for a run! Bob was even running up and down hills! The laser therapy is definitely helping him. In a few weeks we will rerun blood work on casey, wish I could run it sooner but its better if we wait. Oak is my silly boy, he loves to run and chase his ball. He will also show it to anyone who will look!


























































Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

I love your pups! Hope you get good news on Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> I love your pups! Hope you get good news on Casey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Earlier this month she had pancreatitis and we sent out full blood work on her. It showed the start of renal and heart disease. So we are hoping the levels were off because she was sick. I wish i could run the blood work now but my vet recommended waiting till next month so we can have a better idea. 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

lexie_bushey said:


> Thank you! Earlier this month she had pancreatitis and we sent out full blood work on her. It showed the start of renal and heart disease. So we are hoping the levels were off because she was sick. I wish i could run the blood work now but my vet recommended waiting till next month so we can have a better idea.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


So sorry to hear that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> So sorry to hear that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully it was just off because she was sick. Especially since she is acting normal 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

The wait is terrible but I hope in the end the news is good and Casey is really better!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Ivyacres said:


> The wait is terrible but I hope in the end the news is good and Casey is really better!


Thank you! She is happy, running around with oak again so she seems good but just never know.









Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

I was able to bring the pemf therapy mat from work home for Bob. I haven't been able to bring him to work recently which he isn't happy about. I was talking to a coworker about how bob's arthritis was bugging him and my boss overheard and didn't hesitate when he told me to bring the mat home for him! He uses this for an hour and will be moving around so much better! And of course Oakley wanted to make sure Bob was doing okay on it!
















Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

lexie_bushey said:


> I was able to bring the pemf therapy mat from work home for Bob. I haven't been able to bring him to work recently which he isn't happy about. I was talking to a coworker about how bob's arthritis was bugging him and my boss overheard and didn't hesitate when he told me to bring the mat home for him! He uses this for an hour and will be moving around so much better! And of course Oakley wanted to make sure Bob was doing okay on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


How does the mat work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> How does the mat work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The mat is called PEMF mat and it uses pulsing electromagnetic fields to help reduce inflammation and help create better circulation to areas. Bob spends an hour on this mat that connects to a battery and when he is done, he is able to get up so much easier and even runs around with Casey and Oakley! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

That sounds terrific!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> That sounds terrific!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its amazing! He is a different dog after using it! He is also not needing the gabapentin or carprofen as much. We just received a laser at work too so he will also be getting laser therapy soon. 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The PEMF Mat sounds awesome, great Bob feels better after being on it.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The PEMF Mat sounds awesome, great Bob feels better after being on it.


Its amazing he is a new dog after using it. He was feeling really good this morning and slipped on the ice and was limping a little so i put him back on the mat and hes back to running around with his toy in his mouth! Anything i can do to make him more comfortable, i will. 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to hear he fell, but really great to hear he's doing so much better after being on the mat.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Oakley went to my work this morning for his yearly exam. He got a clean bill of health! Only gained one pound since last year and is a lean 71 pounds! He got his vaccines and I finally microchipped him especially with him going to daycare. He was such a good boy and my boss was filling him with treats. He is now sound asleep after his morning out.









Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

It's great that Oakley is set for another year. 
Honey goes next month for her annual check up.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Ivyacres said:


> It's great that Oakley is set for another year.
> Honey goes next month for her annual check up.


Thank you! Im so happy he got his clean bill of health! After Casey being sick and with bob's issues its nice to have a healthy one! I love my boss telling people that this is how a golden should look when talking about oak's weight! 
Good luck on honey's annual im sure she will do great! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

I love how he’s posing for you; his smile says he knows he’s a good boy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> I love how he’s posing for you; his smile says he knows he’s a good boy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is his can we play ball head tilt! He is ball crazy and will stand their tilting his head till I throw it! But he really is a good boy except yesterday after we played ball he found poop to roll in

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Casey went and had her recheck blood work done today and was microchipped. We will have the results tomorrow. Hoping my girl is healthy, not in the start of renal and cardiac disease. I am impatiently waiting for results but she is happy playing with her brothers and chasing squirrels in the yard









Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

lexie_bushey said:


> Casey went and had her recheck blood work done today and was microchipped. We will have the results tomorrow. Hoping my girl is healthy, not in the start of renal and cardiac disease. I am impatiently waiting for results but she is happy playing with her brothers and chasing squirrels in the yard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


Sending positive vibes your way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Casey's blood work came back and the renal and cardiac values went down! Her renal value is still slightly elevated but not to the point where we have to consider treating. Im so glad we don't have to worry anymore. She is a troublemaker and a pain on days but today im so grateful that she is!









Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

That’s wonderful news!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic news, great picture of her. 
Sounds like she knows it's her job to keep the boys in line......


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> That’s wonderful news!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im so relieved. Once i got in this morning, i printed the bloodwork and have my boss check it once he came in.


CAROLINA MOM said:


> Fantastic news, great picture of her.
> Sounds like she knows it's her job to keep the boys in line......


Thank you! Im so glad she is fine. She definitely keeps both boys in line! And i don't know what oak would do without her 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

That's great news!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Some updated pictures of the pups. I had a really long work week and today was a quiet day with these 3 that was much needed! I work at a vets office and Monday we had to put down Bob's dad, he was almost 16 and had such a great life but it was hard to do. I went home on my lunch break and just hugged and kissed bob, he looked at me like i was crazy! We just enjoyed my day off by playing ball and laying on the couch. My 3 are happy, healthy, causing trouble and i wouldnt want it any other way.



















































Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

So sorry to hear about Bob’s dad. Sounds like he lived a wonderfully long life. Glad to see all the pups are doing well and that you had a day off to enjoy with them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really sorry to hear about Bob's dad, what a long good life he had. 

The pups look great, very happy, enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## jennretz

I think your 3 dogs are living the best life. That’s amazing that Bob’s dad made it to the age he did. I’m sure that was hard. Hugs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> So sorry to hear about Bob’s dad. Sounds like he lived a wonderfully long life. Glad to see all the pups are doing well and that you had a day off to enjoy with them.


Bob's dad had a great life, it was hard to see him pass. Bob looks so much like him. The day off was so needed for me and them. Im working 6 days a week right now open to close.


CAROLINA MOM said:


> Really sorry to hear about Bob's dad, what a long good life he had.
> 
> The pups look great, very happy, enjoyed the pictures.


The pups are great. Bob is such a good big brother with Oakley laying all over him!


jennretz said:


> I think your 3 dogs are living the best life. That’s amazing that Bob’s dad made it to the age he did. I’m sure that was hard. Hugs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always say everything I do is for them lol. They keep me going on days that I Dont want to even deal with. So i just want them to have a great life.
Saying goodbye to Bob's dad was really hard, I was in tears along with his owner. One of the vets is my age and we always talk about how we are in this field because of our goldens growing up and its so true, Bob is a huge part of it. 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

We are getting snow right now and my boys are loving it! Oakley has been racing around jumping into the snow! Bob has been rolling around and shoving his face into the snow. Casey on the other hand is not happy at all. She refuses to leave the deck and has been hiding in her cozy cave.


























































Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to see how much the boys are enjoying the snow, great pictures. 

Casey has the right idea, she looks so cute snuggled up.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great to see how much the boys are enjoying the snow, great pictures.
> 
> Casey has the right idea, she looks so cute snuggled up.


They are loving it! Bob gets so excited when it snows, and its great to see how Oak is loving it! 
Casey hates the snow and wearing a coat so she is a very unhappy girl. She is refusing to leave her cozy cave until warmer weather comes! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

"Casey hates the snow and wearing a coat so she is a very unhappy girl. She is refusing to leave her cozy cave until warmer weather comes!"

Casey and I would get a long great, I am NOT a cold weather person at all, I basically only go out during the winter months when I absolutely have to.......


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> "Casey hates the snow and wearing a coat so she is a very unhappy girl. She is refusing to leave her cozy cave until warmer weather comes!"
> 
> Casey and I would get a long great, I am NOT a cold weather person at all, I basically only go out during the winter months when I absolutely have to.......


Casey is the exact same! She has peed on the deck more times than i would like today just so she Didnt have to step in the snow

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

Those are awesome snow pics.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Ivyacres said:


> Those are awesome snow pics.


Thank you! The boys were so easy to take pictures of! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

Poor Casey. It's like you're sending her out naked and the boys in ski pants and fur lined parkas. Every time I see a picture of sweet Bob I feel a big smile on my face. I love him!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> Casey is the exact same! She has peed on the deck more times than i would like today just so she Didnt have to step in the snow
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk



Awww, Bless her heart.....


----------



## jennretz

Glad they are all doing so well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> Poor Casey. It's like you're sending her out naked and the boys in ski pants and fur lined parkas. Every time I see a picture of sweet Bob I feel a big smile on my face. I love him!


I feel bad that she hates winter and her coat so much. But she was able to spend time inside with my mem and was spoiled. 
I get that a lot about Bob, he is the sweetest boy. I love when i catch him loving his siblings and giving them attention.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Glad they are all doing so well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are doing great and bring spoiled like always! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

My poor Casey girl has an injury to her tail. She can't lift it and its very painful. We arent sure what she did. Thankfully i was able to bring her to work this morning and we did some laser therapy to help promote healing. We did have to give her a little sedative to help relax her but she didnt mind the laser as long as I was holding her. And she does look pretty cute in the doggles. Just want my poor girl to feel better.









Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Poor Casey, hope her tail feels better soon. 

She looks adorable in the doggles!


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Poor Casey, hope her tail feels better soon.
> 
> She looks adorable in the doggles!


Thank you! I feel so bad for her. She is having a really hard time and the sedative hasnt worn off but maybe she can get some sleep. She did manage to steal bobs toy before she fell asleep on the extra bed









Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Merry Christmas! The pups were very excited to get their new toys this morning. Oak doesn't understand why he can't have all of them and has to share! Yesterday we enjoyed the snow till the next snow storm since today is rain. I also took the pups Christmas photos. Bob was so happy to have his picture done, the other two just wanted to play!



















































Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Merry Christmas to you and the pups.
Great pictures, enjoyed them.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Merry Christmas to you and the pups.
> Great pictures, enjoy them.


Merry Christmas to you! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> Merry Christmas to you!
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Today has been crazy day with me at work but i wanted to make sure to post, a happy birthday to Casey! She is 6 years old today, which is crazy to think i started this thread almost 6 years ago(6yrs in april!)She had a rough few months but is back to her stubborn, does what she wants self! She has taught me so much over these past 6 years with her being a rescue. She loves her brothers and is just such a great dog. We will definitely be celebrating this weekend!























Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Happy Anniversary!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 6th Birthday to Casey!


----------



## cwag

Happy birthday Casey!


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 6th Birthday to Casey!





cwag said:


> Happy birthday Casey!


Thank you everyone! She had a quiet day at home yesterday. Hopefully we will be able to go on a hike this weekend! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Its been a rough few weeks. But the pups are doing great and are making things so much easier to deal with. We have a little bit of snow on the ground and they were so excited to run around and play! Oak can't contain his excitement when there is snow. The pups were able to spend most of the day running around in the snow and are now sound asleep. Casey found her blanket that was washed and hasn't let me take it out of the laundry basket!



















































Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

Silly Casey!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Looks like they all had a fun snow day and now they each have their special place to rest. 
Not sure which is cuter, Casey in the laundry basket or Oakley cuddled up in his bed. Bob looks really comfortable too. 

Great pictures.


----------



## jennretz

Love that dog bed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> Silly Casey!


She is such a goof. She loves the laundry basket now


CAROLINA MOM said:


> Looks like they all had a fun snow day and now they each have their special place to rest.
> Not sure which is cuter, Casey in the laundry basket or Oakley cuddled up in his bed. Bob looks really comfortable too.
> 
> Great pictures.


They had a lot of fun today. It was nice to have a day where I was able to spend the whole day with them. Oak loves his cozy cave. We have had it for awhile now and he finally figured out he can climb inside! That laundry basket has become a permanent bed now Casey loves it! Bob wont share his bed, he doesn't let the other two on it lol


jennretz said:


> Love that dog bed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They all love their beds. Bob has had his for over a year and its still really comfy for him. Oak has learned he can hide toys inside his bed which he thinks is great. I catch his head buried inside the bed with his tail wagging! Casey isn't much of a dog bed dog, she normally prefers my bed but when she saw her blanket in the laundry basket, she has now claimed it! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Snow is falling right now and i have 2 out of 3 happy pups right now. Oakley has no chill and can't contain his happiness and is racing around trying to get Casey to play while she is waiting to go back inside and sleep under a blanket. Bob had his haircut Friday so i had to buy him a sweatshirt but he still loves the snow. We are getting at least 2 more storms this week and oak can't wait!



















































Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Look like they are enjoying themselves [emoji3590]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Look like they are enjoying themselves [emoji3590]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bob and Oakley are loving it. Casey is happy that we are inside [emoji23]

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Casey I am with you, I'd rather be inside where it's warm too. 
Bob looks great, I can tell Oakley is having a blast.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Casey I am with you, I'd rather be inside where it's warm too.
> Bob looks great, I can tell Oakley is having a blast.


Oakley can't contain how happy is about the snow! He would be out there for hours if I let him. He runs like crazy then comes in and crashes









Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

I was at the store and bought the pups a nerf frisbee and we spent most of the day playing fetch! They had a blast running around. Oakley was even jumping off of the snow banks to chase it!



















































Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, they all certainly enjoyed the new frisbee.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures, they all certainly enjoyed the new frisbee.


They had a blast. I don't know why i thought i could only buy one frisbee, i will be going back to the store on my lunch break tomorrow to buy a couple more! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ha ha, that's funny. 

I know Casey doesn't like the cold, she seemed to really enjoy being out with the boys.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Ha ha, that's funny.
> 
> I know Casey doesn't like the cold, she seemed to really enjoy being out with the boys.


It was actually not that cold out today. The snow is starting to melt which Casey is thrilled about. 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Looks like fun! It warms my heart to see Bob going strong[emoji177][emoji3590][emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Looks like fun! It warms my heart to see Bob going strong[emoji177][emoji3590][emoji177]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is doing great! We did have a scare last week where he refused to eat, was lethargic, and had bloody diarrhea. I brought him into work and ran bloodwork and thankfully everything came back great. He just seemed to have an off couple days. And bob has been fine ever since. My coworker decided bob needed to see the golden puppy That came into work the other day and bob was so excited! He is just the best[emoji173]
















Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

The pups had a blast today! Oakley spent a half day at daycare and made new friends, my friend works at the daycare and sends me pictures. Oakley used to be so anxious around new dogs but is actually going up to dogs and engaging in play. While oak was at daycare, i took Bob and Casey to a couple stores, one being the new pet store. Walking around two stores was a little much for Bob but he was so happy to go. They got some new treats and toys. Bob was happy oak was at daycare and took some of oak's favorite toys to his dog bed. Today was a much needed day with them.





































Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a fun filled day for all the pups, the pictures are great.

Bob looks fantastic!


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> What a fun filled day for all the pups, the pictures are great.
> 
> Bob looks fantastic!


Bob is doing great! He is always so happy. He was actually trying to chase Casey and Oakley around the yard today. And He still runs with a toy in his mouth every time he sees me! He has also decided that he needs to watch my cousin's kid. Every time he sees Rona, he stays with her and walks on the side of her. Bob is such a special dog, im so lucky I have him.
















Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Aww, that's just precious.


----------



## lexie_bushey

We had really nice weather today and i had a day off so the pups and I decided to take our first pond trip of the year! The boys were thrilled chasing the bumper, running in and out of the water. Casey put her feet in the water and decided it was to cold. It was a day well spent and we can't wait to go back!


























































Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Golden to love

lexie_bushey said:


> After losing our dog Copper, we actively looked for another dog for Bob and for us. And after reading all of the great rescue stories on this forum we decided to go the rescue route and yesterday we brought home our sweet little girl who we have named Casey! It's very weird having a puppy again but Bob seems to love having a playmate again. I wanted to share some pictures of them since this forum helped me make the decision to rescue a dog and I'm so happy that I did!


I am so happy for you.
I have been looking for either a puppy or a rescue for awhile and i have learned a lot. Like some rescues only adopt to people that live in certain areas of California.
Congratulations!
super cute!
enjoy!


----------



## jennretz

Looks like a fun time! So happy the weather is getting nice again. Puppers look great[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great day for you all, looks like they had a lot of fun.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob had his yearly exam today. He is doing great! His eyes are normal for his age. We think he mostly sees shadows in one eye but it definitely doesn't phase him. I did find two concerning growths. We took fine needle aspirates of both. One growth is just another lipoma but the one on his leg is infected so he is now on antibiotics and has to wear a sock for 10 days till we recheck. But he is still happy and looks pretty cute with his sock on!
















Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

lexie_bushey said:


> Bob had his yearly exam today. He is doing great! His eyes are normal for his age. We think he mostly sees shadows in one eye but it definitely doesn't phase him. I did find two concerning growths. We took fine needle aspirates of both. One growth is just another lipoma but the one on his leg is infected so he is now on antibiotics and has to wear a sock for 10 days till we recheck. But he is still happy and looks pretty cute with his sock on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


Awww he’s a happy boy 🥰🐾🥰🐾🥰. He looks so cute in his sock! Hope it gets better quickly❤


----------



## jennretz

Hope you feel better soon Bob!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Awww he’s a happy boy [emoji3059][emoji252][emoji3059][emoji252][emoji3059]. He looks so cute in his sock! Hope it gets better quickly[emoji3590]


Thank you! I ended up going back to work and getting vetwrap. He was slipping in his sock! 10 days from now we find out what that growth is. 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Hope you feel better soon Bob!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! He is still so happy and is doing well. He was so happy to be at my work. He gets attention and treats from everyone! He is happier with the vetwrap over the growth instead of the sock! It will be a long 10 days till his recheck but he is happy and that is the most important

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bob looks great and happy as ever. 
Hope his leg heals up quickly, he looks great in his sock.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bob looks great and happy as ever.
> Hope his leg heals up quickly, he looks great in his sock.


Hes been doing so well, i hate that he has to deal with another thing. The sock Didnt last to long. He was slipping, so now he just has vetwrap around the growth to keep him from licking it. 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> Hes been doing so well, i hate that he has to deal with another thing. The sock Didnt last to long. He was slipping, so now he just has vetwrap around the growth to keep him from licking it.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


He needs a gripper sock....


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> He needs a gripper sock....


I tried one but it wasnt long enough. The growth is higher on his leg. So far he doesn't Mind the vetwrap but we will see as the days go on if it starts to bug him or not lol 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

Bob, hope you're better soon. The pics are so good, he's certainly a happy dog.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Peeked in to see what was going on after seeing the photos on Instagram. I'm glad he's doing well! Having just gone through this with Rundle, I know what a pain it is to have to wait for the results, and keep their leg wrapped from removals. She started to get really irritated by the vet wrap - hot spots were starting to develop. So we went on amazon and purchased something like this wrap: VANVENE Extra Supportive Dog Canine Rear Front Leg Hock Joint Wrap Protects Wounds Compression Brace Sleeve with Straps for Heals and Prevents Injuries and Sprains Helps Arthritis (X-Large): Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies 

and put a cut sock (so she wouldn't slip) over it, so she wouldn't pull at the velcro. This was the combo that got us through to the end. Hoping for a good result for Bob!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Ivyacres said:


> Bob, hope you're better soon. The pics are so good, he's certainly a happy dog.


Happiest dog i know!

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

3Pebs3 said:


> Peeked in to see what was going on after seeing the photos on Instagram. I'm glad he's doing well! Having just gone through this with Rundle, I know what a pain it is to have to wait for the results, and keep their leg wrapped from removals. She started to get really irritated by the vet wrap - hot spots were starting to develop. So we went on amazon and purchased something like this wrap: VANVENE Extra Supportive Dog Canine Rear Front Leg Hock Joint Wrap Protects Wounds Compression Brace Sleeve with Straps for Heals and Prevents Injuries and Sprains Helps Arthritis (X-Large): Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies
> 
> and put a cut sock (so she wouldn't slip) over it, so she wouldn't pull at the velcro. This was the combo that got us through to the end. Hoping for a good result for Bob!


Thank you, i will look into this, he got the vetwrap off last night. The FNA yesterday showed inflammation, couldn't see much else. He is on cefpo for 10 days then we will take another FNA and see if anything changes. I Didnt even know about this growth until my coworker was taking blood for bob's 4dx. Im so glad she found it. His senior blood work looked great so if we have to remove it we will. 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

I started this thread 6 years ago! Today is casey's gotcha day. She had already been in 2 homes and had different names by the time we brought her home at 15 weeks old. She has taught me so much. She went from a dog that always had to have a leash on and being small dog aggressive to always being offleash and being able to be around any dog without issue. She keeps her brothers in line and will gladly race Oakley around the yard. She is full of personality. Im so lucky the other people didn't know the dog they could have and that she is ours!





































Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 6th Gotcha Day to you and Casey, she's such a special girl. 

I always enjoy seeing the pictures and hearing about their adventures.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 6th Gotcha Day to you and Casey, she's such a special girl.
> 
> I always enjoy seeing the pictures and hearing about their adventures.


Thank you! She really is special. I love sharing about their days. Its crazy that we have had casey for 6 years now. 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> Thank you! She really is special. I love sharing about their days. Its crazy that we have had casey for 6 years now.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


Time goes by so incredibly fast. 
I laughed when I read the part how she keeps the boys in line. I thought, "atta girl Casey!"


----------



## jennretz

Happy belated Gotcha day [emoji177][emoji177][emoji190]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Happy belated Gotcha day [emoji177][emoji177][emoji190]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you![emoji1]

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Took the pups to the pond today! They had a blast swimming around and chasing the bumper. It was even warm enough for Casey to go in! I bought Bob a lifejacket, he loves to swim and refuses to come out so I decided to buy one to try it out. He had such an easier time and was swimming farther than normal. They were so happy which made the day even better!



















































Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fun day for the pups! 

This is great-


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Fun day for the pups!
> 
> This is great-
> 
> View attachment 882633


Such a fun day! Casey was so proud that she got the bumper before Oakley. She was prancing around the water! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That's great, too bad you didn't get a video of it!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob scared me yesterday. My dad called me while I was at work, that Bob had a pretty bad fall. He couldn't stand, wasnt able to put any weight on his front leg. I ended up carrying him all night till i brought him to work in the morning. I talked with my boss and we both felt he could wait till this morning. I brought him in and did X-rays immediately, we were worried about bone cancer, but didn't see anything on the X-rays beside him having horrible elbow arthritis which he aggravated when he fell. So today he had laser therapy and loved it while i was lasering him he fell asleep by my side. He is still a little stinker, i put the stretcher across the cat room with cases of food in front of it to keep him in there instead of a kennel and he figured how to open it to come see me. Im so happy he will be okay.





































Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3goldens2keep

That's one lucky dog, and Bob thinks that dog is his....! Well done, I say, well done...


----------



## diane0905

I'm happy Bob is okay and hope the laser will make him feel much better. He looks so darn cute in those goggles.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bob is such a character, good to hear he's alright and the laser treatment is helping him.


----------



## lexie_bushey

3goldens2keep said:


> That's one lucky dog, and Bob thinks that dog is his....! Well done, I say, well done...


He is my heart dog so he is definitely a little more spoiled!


diane0905 said:


> I'm happy Bob is okay and hope the laser will make him feel much better. He looks so darn cute in those goggles.


He is doing great this morning after 1 laser treatment. My coworker may have to go in for a little today so i may take him for another session. He didnt mibd the goggles at all.


CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bob is such a character, good to hear he's alright and the laser treatment is helping him.


He really is. He didnt understand why i needed to work yesterday when he was there. He wants all my attention and was mad that i was with other dogs in front of him. He is doing great today still a little unsteady but a huge difference compared to yesterday. The laser works great and may take him for a few more treatments since it helped so much

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

It has been hot this weekend and unfortunately no pond time for these pups because Oakley is dealing with a large hot spot. We go outside for about 10-15 minutes before i make them go back inside. Other than oakley's hotspot the pups have been great. Casey goes exploring around the property everyday. Its crazy to think just a few years ago she was always leashed and now she can be trusted to stay around the property. Bob is doing great after his fall. He is back to running around and playing referee when casey and Oakley are playing. Oak has his first hotspot and doesn't understand why i wont fill his new pool. He is on antibiotics to help it to heal. Hoping to get all three of them back to the pond once oak heals up!



















































Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, sorry to hear Oakley has a hot spot.

I saw the NE was having a heatwave...... that's the usual summertime temps for my area. Actually we haven't hit the really hot temps and high humidity yet.

Stay cool, hope Oakley's hotspot heals up quickly so everyone can go swimming soon.


----------



## jennretz

Hope Bob is rested and that Oakley’s hot spot heals quickly...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures, sorry to hear Oakley has a hot spot.
> 
> I saw the NE was having a heatwave...... that's the usual summertime temps for my area. Actually we haven't hit the really hot temps and high humidity yet.
> 
> Stay cool, hope Oakley's hotspot heals up quickly so everyone can go swimming soon.


Its always the first heatwave that takes a bit to get used too but we normally have the pool out for the pups. I just bought them a new pool that oak loves. His hotspot is healing just taking longer than he would like lol

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Hope Bob is rested and that Oakley’s hot spot heals quickly...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bob is doing great. He goes to my work about once a week for laser therapy and its his favorite. He normally naps while i laser his elbows. Oakley's hotspot is healing just taking longer than he wants. Its also been pretty itchy and is right under his ear so we try to keep him from scratching. We don't want to use a cone because the moisture from him panting or playing in his water bowl may make it worse 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

They are beautiful!
Hot here too, Honey puts her nose out then turns and pushes past me to get inside! lol


----------



## lexie_bushey

Ivyacres said:


> They are beautiful!
> Hot here too, Honey puts her nose out then turns and pushes past me to get inside! lol


Its 95° F right now, casey used to love this weather and i would have to force her inside but today i have to force her to go outside Just to pee lol 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

I brought Casey to work this morning for her yearly exam and a couple vaccines. She got a clean bill of health. Before one of the vets came in, she was able to run around with my coworker's golden but she stopped at the cage my other coworker had her puppy in and casey wanted to greet him. I was worried because she is normally not good around little dogs and this is a french bulldog puppy. But she was so good not barking or lunging just wanted to sniff him. Then she went back to running around with her golden buddy. This dog surprises me all the time. She proves me wrong all the time and im glad she does. I wish i would of taken pictures of her with her new friends.






























Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great job with the puppy Casey. 
Good to hear she got a clean bill of health today too.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great job with the puppy Casey.
> Good to hear she got a clean bill of health today too.


I was so surprised how she was with the puppy i normally wouldn't let her around dogs smaller than 25-30 pounds even then I watch her closely but she of course surprised me again. I was so happy to hear she's healthy especially after bob's falls and oakley's hotspots. She did gain a little weight so we need to cut back on food and treats. 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

What great news and the pics are sweet.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Ivyacres said:


> What great news and the pics are sweet.


Thank you! She was so happy today until I drew her blood and then she got her shots now she isnt to happy with me. Now we just keep an eye on her since she has vaccine reactions even when we pretreat with benadryl and give her a steroid injection. 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

lexie_bushey said:


> Thank you! She was so happy today until I drew her blood and then she got her shots now she isnt to happy with me. Now we just keep an eye on her since she has vaccine reactions even when we pretreat with benadryl and give her a steroid injection.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


Oh goodness, I hope she's ok and I'm sure she'll forget all about the needles soon. 
Honey gets a large lump at the site of the parvo/distemper shot. I'd find it days later and almost panic...oh NO, a lump! lol She didn't get that shot this year.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Ivyacres said:


> Oh goodness, I hope she's ok and I'm sure she'll forget all about the needles soon.
> Honey gets a large lump at the site of the parvo/distemper shot. I'd find it days later and almost panic...oh NO, a lump! lol She didn't get that shot this year.


She gets a good size lump from the lyme vaccine and gets lethargic for a few days but talking with my vet we decided she still needs this vaccine especially because i take her on hikes and we live near the woods now. I just make sure to keep an eye on her and we check her temp every so often.









Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

Wow, that's some lump!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> She gets a good size lump from the lyme vaccine and gets lethargic for a few days but talking with my vet we decided she still needs this vaccine especially because i take her on hikes and we live near the woods now. I just make sure to keep an eye on her and we check her temp every so often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


She certainly does have a reaction to vaccines, hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Ivyacres said:


> Wow, that's some lump!





CAROLINA MOM said:


> She certainly does have a reaction to vaccines, hope she's feeling better soon.


 that was last year before we pretreated and trying to figure out which vaccine it was. Hopefully this year we don't have that reaction she is on claritin daily and had her cytopoint. The weird thing is it comes about 1-2 weeks after the vaccine was given

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

It's great that you figured that out. 1-2 weeks later, wow!


----------



## lexie_bushey

I love when i take pictures like these. I love the bond they have.
















Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Those are very sweet pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Please send good thoughts for bob, he fully prolapsed and we are getting ready for surgery now 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> Please send good thoughts for bob, he fully prolapsed and we are getting ready for surgery now
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk



I'm so sorry, sending good thoughts and prayers for you and Bob.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm so sorry, sending good thoughts and prayers for you and Bob.


Thank you. I was nervous this morning. I let him out early this morning and he came in covered in blood and his rectum was prolapsed so we headed to work. My boss is great and rescheduled some of his morning appointments to care of bob. We tried to put it back in without surgery but he ended up needing it. I couldn't bring myself to stay during the surgery but was with him to wake up. He has a suture to hold everything in place and hopefully it heals. Hes still so happy and looked at me like why are you nervous im fine!
















Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> Thank you. I was nervous this morning. I let him out early this morning and he came in covered in blood and his rectum was prolapsed so we headed to work. My boss is great and rescheduled some of his morning appointments to care of bob. We tried to put it back in without surgery but he ended up needing it. I couldn't bring myself to stay during the surgery but was with him to wake up. He has a suture to hold everything in place and hopefully it heals. Hes still so happy and looked at me like why are you nervous im fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk



I don't blame you for being nervous, poor guy.
Doesn't surprise me none that he woke up his usual happy self. 
Sounds like you have a wonderful Vet. 

Wishing Bob a speedy recovery.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I don't blame you for being nervous, poor guy.
> Doesn't surprise me none that he woke up his usual happy self.
> Sounds like you have a wonderful Vet.
> 
> Wishing Bob a speedy recovery.


I have a great vet and boss. I thanked him so many times for everything he has done for bob. He is still a little groggy but is still trying to keep up with casey and oak. So glad he doesn't need a cone.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

lexie_bushey said:


> Thank you. I was nervous this morning. I let him out early this morning and he came in covered in blood and his rectum was prolapsed so we headed to work. My boss is great and rescheduled some of his morning appointments to care of bob. We tried to put it back in without surgery but he ended up needing it. I couldn't bring myself to stay during the surgery but was with him to wake up. He has a suture to hold everything in place and hopefully it heals. Hes still so happy and looked at me like why are you nervous im fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


So scary. I hope he's back to being himself soon.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Ivyacres said:


> So scary. I hope he's back to being himself soon.


Didnt plan on him needing surgery on a Saturday but he is doing great now. When he woke up from surgery he decided it was time to go and walked to the door! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

I missed this earlier but I'm so glad sweet Bob is doing better.


----------



## Ivyacres

lexie_bushey said:


> Didnt plan on him needing surgery on a Saturday but he is doing great now. When he woke up from surgery he decided it was time to go and waked to the door!
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


That's great. We love you Bob!


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> I missed this earlier but I'm so glad sweet Bob is doing better.





Ivyacres said:


> That's great. We love you Bob!


Thank you both! He is having a rough day today. I have been in contact with my vet all day. He is having discharge from his back end and i didnt know that the suture only kept part of his rectum in so after he defecates it comes out that i have to push back in. Im on my way to the store to get him so gas x to see if that will make my boy more comfortable

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Rushing my best boy back to the vet. Bob may have ruptured rectal tissue and If my boss isn't able to help him we may be going to tufts 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Sending you & Bob lots of love and support! ❤🐾❤🐾❤


----------



## cwag

So sorry to hear this. Thinking of and praying for Bob


----------



## jennretz

My heart just sank! Good thoughts for Bob and a big hug[emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

He always has a smile. Love that boy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

Keeping you and Bob in my thoughts...


----------



## lexie_bushey

Thank you everyone! I work with and for some amazing people. My boss and both his sons came to the clinic when i called telling him about Bob. We took him right into surgery and looking at this back end we think a growth ruptured and that was part of the problem. My boss cauterized and sutured Bob's back end and cut the growth out that we will send for biopsy. But today im thankful that he is home with me. We honestly went there thinking we may lose him but hes a tough boy and im so grateful that i have him!









Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## diane0905

Bob looks so sweet. I hope all the tests come back negative and Bob recuperates well and quickly.


----------



## lexie_bushey

diane0905 said:


> Bob looks so sweet. I hope all the tests come back negative and Bob recuperates well and quickly.


Thank you! He is the best and im lucky he is mine. We send out the biopsy tomorrow just to make sure its nothing. The surgeries were the hard part, i didnt want him to have to have surgery because he is older but we got through it. I never thought i would be helping in surgery on my own dog. But we will take everything one step at a time and wait to see what the biopsy says but im nervous what it will show.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob has been doing great these past few days! He has still been his happy self through all of this. But recently he has been back to demanding belly rubs. Anybody who walks by he rolls on his back for them to pet him. We did have to switch his food to the royal canin gi food to see if this will help resolve his GI issues. He is still taking 2 different antibiotics and so far no more prolapse. I am still waiting for his biopsy to come back which im hoping is nothing.









Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Got news today that Bob's biopsy is a benign!!! It came back as a plasmacytoma so we do have to worry about regrowth. But he is happy and healthy! We did start him on steroids to see if inflammation is the reason for his diarrhea and he will have a recheck on Friday and if that all goes well, he can go back to swimming to deal with this heatwave!









Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear the results are benign, hope his recheck goes well on Friday. 
He looks great and happy as ever, who can resist that happy precious face.


----------



## cwag

That's great news. Give sweet Bob a hug from me.


----------



## jennretz

Wonderful update!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

Isn't that just the best news! Sending big hugs to Bob!


----------



## diane0905

Yay about Bob! I love his sweet face!!


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great to hear the results are benign, hope his recheck goes well on Friday.
> He looks great and happy as ever, who can resist that happy precious face.





cwag said:


> That's great news. Give sweet Bob a hug from me.





jennretz said:


> Wonderful update!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Ivyacres said:


> Isn't that just the best news! Sending big hugs to Bob!





diane0905 said:


> Yay about Bob! I love his sweet face!!


Thank you all! Im so relieved that he is doing so well! There was a part of me that didn't want to send the biopsy because i Didnt want bad news but in true Bob fashion he scares me but then everything is fine and nothing bothers him. He is happy and thats all that matters! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob got the all clear on Friday to go swimming after sunday. So with today being my day off and really hot, off to the pond we went! The pups were so happy, bob refused to leave the water i had to go in and get him. I laughed the whole time going to get him. He has been doing really well beside a few accidents but we think its from the prednisone. But it was a day well spent with them and i cant wait to go back.



















































Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

Wow, it looks like they all had fun!


----------



## Wendy427

Just look at those happy doggies! So glad to hear that Bob is doing well! ❤🥰🐾❤🥰🐾❤


----------



## lexie_bushey

Ivyacres said:


> Wow, it looks like they all had fun!


They had so much fun! Bob was so happy to be at the pond


Wendy427 said:


> Just look at those happy doggies! So glad to hear that Bob is doing well! [emoji3590][emoji3059][emoji252][emoji3590][emoji3059][emoji252][emoji3590]


Bob has been full of it today. I dont know where he got this energy from. He has been nonstop lol. He has been running around, playing with toys and trying to steal food. I love when he has days like this

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, they sure had a fun filled day. 
Bob is such a character, great to hear he's doing so well and enjoying life.


----------



## jennretz

Love the smiles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diane0905

Such fun photos! I’m glad y’all had such a fun day. Prednisone definitely gave my last Golden incontinence issues. It’s very helpful for some issues, so that is what it is. Are those GPS devices? I didn’t know they are waterproof.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures, they sure had a fun filled day.
> Bob is such a character, great to hear he's doing so well and enjoying life.


It was such a fun day. Bob is doing great and I love seeing him act like this. He is alwaus making me laugh and he is always so happy!


jennretz said:


> Love the smiles
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

diane0905 said:


> Such fun photos! I’m glad y’all had such a fun day. Prednisone definitely gave my last Golden incontinence issues. It’s very helpful for some issues, so that is what it is. Are those GPS devices? I didn’t know they are waterproof.


Prednisone is definitely not his friend but it seems to be helping with the diarrhea. We think bob had some inflammation higher up in his gi tract. Casey and Oakley are wearing ecollars. They wear them at the pond or when we go hiking. It gives them the freedom they want with me still being able to have them come to me of need be. They respond to the tone more than anything. Casey can also has some aggression issues with dogs, but with her ecollar it has given her the freedom but im still able to have control.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## diane0905

lexie_bushey said:


> Prednisone is definitely not his friend but it seems to be helping with the diarrhea. We think bob had some inflammation higher up in his gi tract. Casey and Oakley are wearing ecollars. They wear them at the pond or when we go hiking. It gives them the freedom they want with me still being able to have them come to me of need be. They respond to the tone more than anything. Casey can also has some aggression issues with dogs, but with her ecollar it has given her the freedom but im still able to have control.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


Oh okay. Looks just like GPS collars I've seen. I guess they all need to be waterproof anyway. We enjoy hiking and I can see where it would be nice to have the freedom of being off leash while still keeping the dogs safe.

I've had terrible issues with allergies in the past and prednisone is a wonder drug.


----------



## lexie_bushey

diane0905 said:


> Oh okay. Looks just like GPS collars I've seen. I guess they all need to be waterproof anyway. We enjoy hiking and I can see where it would be nice to have the freedom of being off leash while still keeping the dogs safe.
> 
> I've had terrible issues with allergies in the past and prednisone is a wonder drug.


I reread my last post and Im sorry if I was a little defensive. Sometimes I have to over explain the reason for them being on ecollars. Its not everyone's favorite way to train but it has given the dogs so much freedom and taught boundaries especially since we moved and it would be really hard to fence in the yard we have. But at home 99% of the time they dont even need the collars anymore as long as they are being watched casey still likes to wander if she can lol 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## diane0905

lexie_bushey said:


> I reread my last post and Im sorry if I was a little defensive. Sometimes I have to over explain the reason for them being on ecollars. Its not everyone's favorite way to train but it has given the dogs so much freedom and taught boundaries especially since we moved and it would be really hard to fence in the yard we have. But at home 99% of the time they dont even need the collars anymore as long as they are being watched casey still likes to wander if she can lol
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


I didn’t think you were defensive any. I can see where they could be useful tools — especially hunting and off leash hiking.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Had a day outside with the pups! I had to do some work around the yard so they of course were thrilled to be outside running around!




















































Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Always great seeing pictures of them, they look so happy and really enjoying life. 
My guys have always been "helper" dogs which means it takes me longer to get any work done outside. 
I guess if I had more than one dog they would be busy playing with each other instead....


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Always great seeing pictures of them, they look so happy and really enjoying life.
> My guys have always been "helper" dogs which means it takes me longer to get any work done outside.
> I guess if I had more than one dog they would be busy playing with each other instead....


Haha you think they would keep each other busy but its not the case with these 3! Oakley throws his ball in your way so you have to throw the ball, Casey likes to chase birds and has now started climbing trees. Bob doesn't go to far but every once and awhile will hide on the deck or in the trees.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Three free spirits for sure. 
The picture of Casey in the tree was great.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Three free spirits for sure.
> The picture of Casey in the tree was great.


She followed a squirrel up there! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## diane0905

They make me smile. Happy doggies.


----------



## lexie_bushey

They say "you don't always get the dog you want, you get the dog you need" And that is definitely true with Oakley! He is such a goofball that keeps me laughing! My troublemaker, my clown. These are some of the laughs he gave me just today!






























Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a boy he is, great pictures!


----------



## cwag

He's a silly goofball wrapped in a handsome body!


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> What a boy he is, great pictures!


Thank you! He is such a goofball, and always looking to cause some trouble or do something that gets me laughing.


cwag said:


> He's a silly goofball wrapped in a handsome body!


He is such a character! His personality has really come out after we moved! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

The pups are so excited that the hay field has been cut! Its their favorite place to run and explore. I like them running in the field since its away from the road and less trees for oak's ball to bounce off. Its 5 acres for them to just have fun and a nice run!





































Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great place for them to explore and burn off some energy. 
Enjoyed the pictures, looks like they had a fun day.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great place for them to explore and burn off some energy.
> Enjoyed the pictures, looks like they had a fun day.


They had a blast! I somehow managed a 4 day weekened and honestly all my plans are with the dogs. We are about to go for a walk around the field while throwing the ball for Oak. Cant think of a better morning.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Lucky you and the pups, enjoy!


----------



## Ivyacres

It was great catching up with all the pics. They sure look happy!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Casey and Oakley went for a hike with me this morning. They had a blast running on the trails and of course Oak found the river! Bob unfortunately had to stay home. He cant go for hikes anymore but my dad was with him and gave him plenty of attention and treats!



















































Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

I just love Bob, what a sweet happy face!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Ivyacres said:


> I just love Bob, what a sweet happy face!


He is always so happy! I love him so much! 

Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Can't believe my puppy is 3 today! Oakley is my goofball, he keeps me laughing and we all love him so much. Because i have to work today, we spent yesterday at the pond. He got a new yeti dog bowl, new glow chuckit balls and a duck launcher. He will be spoiled like any other day. I love this goofball so much. Just wish he would stop growing up!





































Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

Great birthday pics!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Birthday to Oakley!
Looks like a fun day for him.


----------



## diane0905

Happy birthday Oakley! He's so cute. Nice gifts. Sounds like he had a lot of fun for his birthday.


----------



## Wendy427

Happy Birthday Oakley! Have fun with all your gifts! 🐾🐾🐾🐾❤❤


----------



## lexie_bushey

Ivyacres said:


> Great birthday pics!





CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy Birthday to Oakley!
> Looks like a fun day for him.





diane0905 said:


> Happy birthday Oakley! He's so cute. Nice gifts. Sounds like he had a lot of fun for his birthday.





Wendy427 said:


> Happy Birthday Oakley! Have fun with all your gifts!


Thank you all! He was spoiled yesterday going swimming and getting his presents. He spent the day running around outside and playing ball! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

We are getting hit with hurricane henri. Thankfully its been downgraded to a tropical storm but still dealing with strong winds, heavy rain, down trees and no power. Oak kept running to the door so i let him out, he decided since we have no power we should play ball!









Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Will be thinking of you and the pups, hope Henri is not too bad for y'all.
I am a well seasoned Hurricane Storm Trooper, hope you've got everything you need and will be hunkering down soon.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Will be thinking of you and the pups, hope Henri is not too bad for y'all.
> I am a well seasoned Hurricane Storm Trooper, hope you've got everything you need and will be hunkering down soon.


Thank you! So far the worst of the storm missed us! There are a few down trees, still windy but not really raining. The storm isn't supposed to be out of here till tomorrow so we will see what else happens. But the pups were outside helping me pick up branches.























Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Good to hear it hasn't been too bad. 
The pups are great "helper" dogs, they're doing a good job picking of sticks.....


----------



## lexie_bushey

This guy definitely keeps me on my toes. He woke me up this morning with blood coming from his nose. So off to work we went. All his xrays were clear but his blood work is questionable. We are either looking at infection or cancer. He has had moments where he didn't want his food in the morning but other than that he has been really good. Bob is back on prednisone, an antibiotic and an herbal to help with any bleeding. We recheck bloodwork in a week. Im really hoping he has an infection. He is still so happy which i think helps but also makes this hard.
















Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm sorry to hear this, sending good thoughts for Bob and hope with the meds he'll be feeling better soon.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm sorry to hear this, sending good thoughts for Bob and hope with the meds he'll be feeling better soon.


Thank you this morning has been tough. He is also down 10 pounds in 2 months which is also concerning. But im going to do whatever he needs. 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Also sending good and healing thoughts to Bob. And a great big hug! ❤❤❤


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Also sending good and healing thoughts to Bob. And a great big hug!


Thank you, never thought I would be hoping that he had an infection. But he is still so happy so im hoping

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Sorry to see that Bob is not feeling well. Sending a big hug.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Sorry to see that Bob is not feeling well. Sending a big hug.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, going to do whatever I can for him. Just wish he didn't have to go through another thing 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob came to the vet today. My boss wanted to give him another once over. His gums are still pale but we checked a pcv to check his red blood cells and he went from 19%to 27%!! It should be over 30 so the meds he is on are working!!! Gained 1 pound! I also gave him a shot of vitamins and iron to help and we will recheck blood work in about 2 weeks. He is doing better and it just makes me hope even more that he has an infection and not cancer but we wont know until he finishes his meds and recheck bloodwork but today definitely gives me hope!
















Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

lexie_bushey said:


> Bob came to the vet today. My boss wanted to give him another once over. His gums are still pale but we checked a pcv to check his red blood cells and he went from 19%to 27%!! It should be over 30 so the meds he is on are working!!! Gained 1 pound! I also gave him a shot of vitamins and iron to help and we will recheck blood work in about 2 weeks. He is doing better and it just makes me hope even more that he has an infection and not cancer but we wont know until he finishes his meds and recheck bloodwork but today definitely gives me hope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


Bob doesn’t have IMHA, does he? I really hope not 🙁


----------



## jennretz

Sending Bob positive vibes that this is just an infection!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That's good to hear he's improving and he's gained a 1lb., good job Bob!

Hope he continues to do well and it's only an infection.


----------



## Ivyacres

Bob you are such a handsome fella. I hope you get better a little every day.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Bob doesn’t have IMHA, does he? I really hope not


So far we arent thinking IMHA. Top of the list is infection or cancer. His red blood cells increased 8% since tuesday so im really hoping infection. Im willing to test for whatever my boss thinks we need to. The bloodwork in about 2 weeks will definitely tell us more.


jennretz said:


> Sending Bob positive vibes that this is just an infection!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Today gave me more hope than i had the past few days. Hoping he continues in this direction.


CAROLINA MOM said:


> That's good to hear he's improving and he's gained a 1lb., good job Bob!
> 
> Hope he continues to do well and it's only an infection.


Thank you! Hes never been 64 lbs and does look pretty thin, im hoping he just continues to improve and this be some weird infection. He does have a birthday at the end of the month so i just want him to feel better!


Ivyacres said:


> Bob you are such a handsome fella. I hope you get better a little every day.


Thank you! Im very hopeful after the results today. The injections should help even more! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Nice day out with the pups! Spent the day watching them run around, Bob did some rolling. He is doing really well still very happy. There are days we I do have to coax him to eat breakfast and take his meds. Casey is my other problem child. She has gained weight that i cant get off of her. We may be sending out another blood panel but to michigan state to check her thyroid. She also had to have a tooth pulled, that was loose. Oakley is my crazy happy puppy, we play ball everyday. He doesnt sit still, he brings me every toy possible!












































Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## diane0905

They’re all so sweet! Logan brings me toys a lot too
and loves playing fetch.

I hope you continue to get good news about Bob. I remember how scary it was with Luke when I was constantly monitoring his hematocrit. I’m hoping Bob has an infection and things continue to improve.


----------



## lexie_bushey

diane0905 said:


> They’re all so sweet! Logan brings me toys a lot too
> and loves playing fetch.
> 
> I hope you continue to get good news about Bob. I remember how scary it was with Luke when I was constantly monitoring his hematocrit. I’m hoping Bob has an infection and things continue to improve.


Thank you, Its definitely a roller coaster with him but we are doing everything we can. Some days are better than others. He is still so happy and responding very well to the prednisone which scares me. We spent today at the pond and he was the one refusing to get out! He still loves playing with the other 2! We are rechecking bloodwork either this weekend or next week to see how things are.























Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob had his recheck bloodwork today. I wanted better results but unfortunately thats not what we got. Bloodwork shows he is back to being anemic and his iron is low. Some values are extremely high. His liver and kidney's values are still in normal range which is great. He has lost another 2 pounds. We are thinking early stage cancer. No lymph nodes are up and his xrays are still clear. So its extremely early but its heartbreaking either way. He had a couple rough days. But he is back to eating and playing with toys. I just hate that its not a clear answer on what is wrong even if its pointing to cancer.
















Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

This makes me so sad. You have given him a great life full of love and good times and I know you will always do your best for sweet Bob. I hope he has lots of good times left.


----------



## diane0905

I’m so sorry you don’t have clear answers. Bob looks so sweet. I hope he feels better and y’all are able to spend many days of quality time together.


----------



## Wendy427

I’m so sorry to hear about this roller coaster of symptoms and test results for Bob. I know you’re doing everything you need to for him. Giving you both a really big hug!


----------



## jennretz

I’m so sorry. It does sound very similar to how Charlie presented. Some tick borne diseases can also present this way. With Charlie we discovered he also had bebesia. Not sure which came first, but if caught earlier it would have been treatable potentially.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm sorry to hear this about Bob, sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> This makes me so sad. You have given him a great life full of love and good times and I know you will always do your best for sweet Bob. I hope he has lots of good times left.





diane0905 said:


> I’m so sorry you don’t have clear answers. Bob looks so sweet. I hope he feels better and y’all are able to spend many days of quality time together.





Wendy427 said:


> I’m so sorry to hear about this roller coaster of symptoms and test results for Bob. I know you’re doing everything you need to for him. Giving you both a really big hug!





CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm sorry to hear this about Bob, sending good thoughts and prayers.


Thank you guys. Im doing whatever he needs/wants. He is off the gi diet and getting different dog food with hamburger mixed in. My coworker is also giving me venison as to mix in. He is going to be getting weekly iron injections too to help. And unfortunately he has to stay on prednisone. We talked about adding in herbals but bob doesn't like the herbals he takes now. I just want him to be happy and we will be celebrating his birthday in a little over a week and he will be spoiled! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> I’m so sorry. It does sound very similar to how Charlie presented. Some tick borne diseases can also present this way. With Charlie we discovered he also had bebesia. Not sure which came first, but if caught earlier it would have been treatable potentially.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know. He did have a negative 4dx not long ago but ill mention this to my vet monday and see what he thinks. Not sure if treatment would be any different though we started him on antibiotics first then added in an herbal for bleeding and prednisone. He is also now getting weekly injections of iron that i was hoping to avoid since it goes into the muscle. If its cancer its very early with everything looking good beside his blood work. I just want to make the right decisions for him.









Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Give Bob a big hug from me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob is 15 today! He has had a rough few months where I wasnt sure if we were going to make it to today but here we are! He had his birthday dinner last night, a nice T-bone steak! He of course shared with casey and Oakley. His new collar of course hasn't come in yet but he will be walking around showing it off when it comes in. He is definitely my best friend. He is doing well on his meds and we are just going to enjoy the day!























Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## diane0905

Happy birthday to Bob! Fifteen!! That’s such a big birthday — I hope he has the best day ever. His face couldn’t be any sweeter.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 15th Birthday Bob!


----------



## jennretz

Happy Birthday Bob!!! 15 is amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

Happy birthday sweet Bob! You are one of my favorites.


----------



## 4goldengirls

Wow! 15 yrs is remarkable. His birthday meal looked delicious. Wishing him much happiness and health.


----------



## lexie_bushey

diane0905 said:


> Happy birthday to Bob! Fifteen!! That’s such a big birthday — I hope he has the best day ever. His face couldn’t be any sweeter.





CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 15th Birthday Bob!





jennretz said:


> Happy Birthday Bob!!! 15 is amazing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





cwag said:


> Happy birthday sweet Bob! You are one of my favorites.





4goldengirls said:


> Wow! 15 yrs is remarkable. His birthday meal looked delicious. Wishing him much happiness and health.


Thank you all for his birthday wishes! To have him turn 15 is amazing. I wasnt sure if we would get here with the past few months he had but he surprises me everyday and im so lucky! My friends mom actually just sent me this picture of Baby Bob! This was his second day home and i brought him to my friends house because we were friends our dogs needed to be friends too! Bob and star were great friends she went to the rainbow bridge 2 years ago.









Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love the picture of Baby Bob, he was so cute.
The love of an Old Gold is a very precious gift.
My first Golden lived to 15.5.


----------



## Wendy427

Happy, happy birthday, Bob! Here’s to your special day and I’m sure you loved that steak! I’m giving you an extra big hug, too! 🥰🐾🥰🐾🥰🐾


----------



## lexie_bushey

My mem who is not a dog person bought Bob cupcakes for his birthday! He enjoyed his treat and even tried to eat the paper and my fingers. It really shows how amazing he is. My mem who didn't really want dogs in the house when we moved in to buying my dog cupcakes for his birthday. Bob is definitely a one of a kind boy and im so lucky to be celebrating his 15th birthday!
















Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Need to brag a little about Casey. Today we went to a Canines for Cancer event. She did so good! Walked around and greeted everydog she met! I was worried about her around little dogs since she normally has an issue but not today. There were dog bowls with water out for the dogs and casey drank out of every bowl. Casey wasnt sure about the pup cup that was offered to her. She made a pawprint ornament. She is such a different dog. I would never thought of being able to bring her to stuff like this and now i know i can! I cant wait to take her to more events like this!





































Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Way to go, Casey! ❤🐾❤🐾❤


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Way to go, Casey!


She was awesome today! Im so proud of her! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great job Casey girl, such a fun day.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great job Casey girl, such a fun day.


It was awesome! If this was 3 years ago I would not of been able to do things like this with her. She has turned into an amazing dog and im so lucky! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Poor Bob is keeping me busy. Today was my day off and off to work we went. His back leg is swollen which made me nervous cause he is on prednisone everyday. Thankfully his lymph node is normal. Everything with the leg seems okay just swelling. So we are back to prednisone twice daily to see if that helps. My poor boy is still so happy and doing well beside this setback























Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm sorry to hear about Bob's leg, hope the meds will help and he's doing better soon.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Bob's leg, hope the meds will help and he's doing better soon.


Thank you. I feel so bad, i wish i would of noticed it earlier in the day. Im glad its nothing but at the same time i hate that he is uncomfortable and having to deal with this

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> Thank you. I feel so bad, i wish i would of noticed it earlier in the day. Im glad its nothing but at the same time i hate that he is uncomfortable and having to deal with this
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk



Be kind to yourself, I know when you have a Sr. you always worry.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Be kind to yourself, I know when you have a Sr. you always worry.


Im trying. I just always feel like I should be doing more. I have had other dogs in the past but Bob is my first senior that im fully responsible for and i want to do whatever i can for him. 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

You're doing a fantastic job......


----------



## jennretz

Sending a big hug to Bob!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You're doing a fantastic job......


Thank you!


jennretz said:


> Sending a big hug to Bob!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Giving him lots of extra hugs tonight! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Today my heart broke into a million pieces. My best friend crossed the rainbow bridge. He had a pretty bad seizure at 1 am this morning, that left him not wanting to get up. Im going to miss his smile and just watching him roll in the yard, growling at the air. My coworkers all sat with him with me and we even gave him his first taste of chocolate. My boss was even in tears along with us. I don't know what im going to do without my best friend. Im lucky that i had him 15 years but it was never going to be enough time. Bob was with me through my teen years and most of my twenties. He was the one I told all my secrects to. I don't know what im going to do without my best boy.

































































Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very very sorry to hear about Bob, my heart hurts for you.
Bob was such a special boy, I am going to miss him. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you, sending you a hug.


----------



## rosegold

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## swishywagga

I'm so very sorry for your loss, my heart breaks for you, they are never with us long enough x


----------



## FurdogDad

I've been following along on here for a while and I am truly sorry to hear about your loss of Bob. I know how much he meant to you. He was obviously a very sweet fella. I always enjoyed your photos of him when he was happy and smiling at the camera....they always made me smile too. I know how painful it is to lose your friend but hopefully the good memories and great photos will help to ease that over time.


----------



## cwag

Oh no, this makes me so sad. I am so sorry. I know his passing leaves a huge whole in your heart. I have always loved seeing pictures of his sweet face. I hope you find comfort in knowing you gave Bob so much love and such a great life. I'm going to cry a little with you.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Thank you all. Its been a rough day. I went for a walk around the property and stopped and looked for Bob to see if he was coming. Casey and Oak are also having a hard time, looking for him and oak is not wanting any treats or his barkbox toys that came into today. I miss my best boy so much, i know it will get easier but i will definitely always miss him.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4goldengirls

I'm so very sorry for your loss. He was such a beautiful soul.

Fifteen is a remarkable age although still not nearly long enough. Cherish your happy memories and may those memories help you thru this difficult journey. ❤


----------



## jennretz

I am so very sorry. Run free sweet boy! Big Hug[emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> I am so very sorry. Run free sweet boy! Big Hug[emoji177]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, today was tough and I don't see the next few days any easier. I miss his smile and the look he would give me when he demanded he get a treat. He was one of a kind. 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

lexie_bushey said:


> Thank you, today was tough and I don't see the next few days any easier. I miss his smile and the look he would give me when he demanded he get a treat. He was one of a kind.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


Hang in there. He was a very special boy and remember he knew so much love with you. He had the best life with lots of adventures. My heart aches tonight for your loss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paradox1998

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of Bob. Casey and Oakley will help carry you through this. Know that Bob is now free to run like the young pup he was, at heart.


----------



## Ivyacres

I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart aches for you. 😥 Tears ran down my face as I read this. Bob has been a part of our lives, through your posts and pics. He will be missed.


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Hang in there. He was a very special boy and remember he knew so much love with you. He had the best life with lots of adventures. My heart aches tonight for your loss.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He was amazing. The one promise i made when he got sick was i wouldn't let him suffer. I feel horrible that he had that seizure. He was my best friend and i owed him so much for everything he did for me over the years.


Paradox1998 said:


> I am so sorry to hear about the loss of Bob. Casey and Oakley will help carry you through this. Know that Bob is now free to run like the young pup he was, at heart.


Im so grateful for casey and Oakley. They are definitely missing him too. Their bond is getting stronger to. They are always by my side and very close to each other.


Ivyacres said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart aches for you. [emoji26] Tears ran down my face as I read this. Bob has been a part of our lives, through your posts and pics. He will be missed.


I miss him so much. I look for him still. I went for a walk with casey and Oakley around the property and i kept looking behind me to see if he was coming. There will never be another Bob and i just wish this was all a bad dream that i could wake up from and he would be here

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

I know that you will always miss sweet Bob. I still miss my first girl Honeybear who has been gone for 20 years but it does not hurt as badly as it did years ago. You will need to go through the painful grief process but please know it does get better. Also try not to let your mind dwell too much on Bob's last few hours. You took the best care of him that anyone ever could and he knew it.


----------



## lexie_bushey

I honestly don't know what i would do without these two. It hasnt been easy without Bob. They miss him as much as i do. Today we went for a walk to keep us busy.












































Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Dear, dear Bob 😢. Such a sweet and happy boy. Definitely one of my favorite pups on the forum. I will miss him so much. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Bob's ashes and pawprint came back today. Thankfully today is my day off so I picked him up and brought him home. His ashes are back with me where they belong. My coworkers picked out his urn and had the name plate put on it. I love what they chose and even put his picture in it. I miss Bob so much. His smile and everything about him was special.
















Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really beautiful, I know it's bittersweet but I hope having him home brings you some comfort.


----------



## jennretz

It’s beautiful and such a nice way to honor Bob[emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

So beautiful. Bob will always be close to you and in your heart ❤🐾🐾❤


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Really beautiful, I know it's bittersweet but I hope having him home brings you some comfort.





jennretz said:


> It’s beautiful and such a nice way to honor Bob[emoji177]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Wendy427 said:


> So beautiful. Bob will always be close to you and in your heart [emoji3590][emoji252][emoji252][emoji3590]


Thank you guys. I wish he was still here with me but im glad i have his ashes back. My coworkers picked the best urn for him. Im glad there is a spot for his picture and my coworkers picked a great picture of him to put on it. Nothing will change how much i miss him but having him home helps 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

So proud of these two!Tonight my friend had a get together and dogs were invited. Oak has been to her house a couple times and this was Casey's first time going. We needed this today, it was nice to get out and enjoy time together. If this was a couple years ago casey would not be going. She used to little dog aggressive but I took a chance on her and she was running around with every dog tonight. Oak started out nervous but came out of his shell and joined in the fun. I wish i would of got pictures of them playing. I did get one with 2 of their friends. They are currently sleeping. Oakley stole casey's new bed and she pulled a blanket off the couch when he wouldn't move.
















Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, wonderful to hear how well the dogs did together.


----------



## jennretz

Looks like that was exactly what you all needed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Spent some time at the pond. Oak was having so much fun racing in and out of the water. Casey even went into the water a little till she realized it was cold.






























Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

My new necklace came in. The company took this picture of Bob and turned it into a necklace. Its a nice way to have my best friend with me. Its been tough without him. I have friends sending me puppy pictures or ads for golden pups but im not ready. I cant imagine bringing another one home right now. Casey and Oakley need all my attention right now and I miss bob to much.
















Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It's beautiful!


----------



## FurdogDad

They did a really nice job...it looks just like his photo. Now you can keep him close all the time.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> It's beautiful!


Thank you. I love it. Today wasnt a great day but i looked at my necklace and seeing his face made me smile. Its weird but it feels like when i wear it, that he is with me. I know it supposed to get easier but i miss him so much.


FurdogDad said:


> They did a really nice job...it looks just like his photo. Now you can keep him close all the time.


I can't believe how it came out. Im so happy with it. I needed to have him with me in some way and this helps

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> Thank you. I love it. Today wasnt a great day but i looked at my necklace and seeing his face made me smile. Its weird but it feels like when i wear it, that he is with me. I know it supposed to get easier but i miss him so much. I can't believe how it came out. Im so happy with it. I needed to have him with me in some way and this helps
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk



Bob's with you, he'll always be with you.


----------



## cwag

That necklace is great. I'm glad you have it. Don't let anyone rush you into getting a puppy before you feel ready.


----------



## Wendy427

Beautiful necklace ❤🐾🐾❤


----------



## jennretz

That necklace is a perfect tribute to Bob[emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> That necklace is great. I'm glad you have it. Don't let anyone rush you into getting a puppy before you feel ready.


Thank you. Im definitely not rushing into adding another one. I did have my puppy fix today! I was talking with the golden breeder (she knew bob) today. And she even told me, I know you're not ready and you wont be for a long time but when youre ready let me know. Its nice to hear but I don't see it happening in the near future. But i did get my picture with these cuties!









Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Beautiful necklace [emoji3590][emoji252][emoji252][emoji3590]





jennretz said:


> That necklace is a perfect tribute to Bob[emoji177]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you both! I love it, its a nice way to have him with me. I miss him and im glad i have it! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## diane0905

I love the urn, am glad Bob's ashes are back where they belong, and the necklace is so nice. You can have Bob's sweet face with you wherever you go. I'm glad you were able to get your dogs out for fun times with friends and in the water. And oh my goodness -- how cute are those puppies?!

I hope your memories of Bob bring you some happiness. It's so difficult for a while -- and then comes and goes, along with some sweet happy memories.


----------



## lexie_bushey

diane0905 said:


> I love the urn, am glad Bob's ashes are back where they belong, and the necklace is so nice. You can have Bob's sweet face with you wherever you go. I'm glad you were able to get your dogs out for fun times with friends and in the water. And oh my goodness -- how cute are those puppies?!
> 
> I hope your memories of Bob bring you some happiness. It's so difficult for a while -- and then comes and goes, along with some sweet happy memories.


Thank you. Its been hard without him. I love taking casey and Oakley out to do different things and part of taking them so many places is i still look for bob, its hard to sit home with him not here. I haven't taken this necklace off since i got it. I love to kind of have him with me! Those puppies were adorable and im glad they have great homes! I loved holding them but it showed me how i am not ready. One day i will be but not for a bit and im okay with that. 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Poor Casey had to go to work with me this morning. Casey starting drinking a lot of water and needing to go out to pee a lot. She has a low grade uti. We are also rechecking blood work just to make sure everything else looks okay. I may be a little paranoid since losing Bob, and i just don't want to miss anything. Oakley went along for the ride and had his yearly checkup and he looks great! He got a clean bill of health which is what i needed to hear.
















Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It always better to be proactive IMO. 

Hope Casey's infection clears up soon and it's great to hear Oakley is healthy and happy!


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> It always better to be proactive IMO.
> 
> Hope Casey's infection clears up soon and it's great to hear Oakley is healthy and happy!


I agree about being proactive, we also want to rule out if she is hypothyroid or not. Ill find out her bkoodwork results when i go to work tomorrow. Oakley is my crazy happy boy! Im so happy he's healthy. My vet did mention he is lean and to keep him that way but maybe increase his calorie intake slightly but not to much since his weight is down a little from all the running he is doing! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Casey's bloodwork came back and everything looks great! She is now hypothyroid and will be on thyroid meds but if thats the only thing wrong i will take it! She is on the same dose bob was that i refilled right before he passed so she was able to get her first dose already. She is a little lethargic from dealing with her uti but im hoping she will be back to normal in a few days
















Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Glad to hear Casey is on the mend! That second picture of her is so adorable. That face! 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## lexie_bushey

Enjoyed a hike with these two. We tried out a new hiking spot, they had a blast running the trail!



















































Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fun day for you all, enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Fun day for you all, enjoyed the pictures.


Thank you. It was definitely needed. Trying to get a few more hikes in before its gets really cold. I love seeing them run and just being so happy! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Someone was actually happy to get a bath after rolling in poop outside! Oakley will roll in anything that smells. At least he is now starting to like baths. I told him; he needed a bath and jumped right into the tub. Hard to stay mad at him when he is so proud of himself























Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

What a good boy! You’re right, he IS proud of himself! 😀


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> What a good boy! You’re right, he IS proud of himself! [emoji3]


Its so hard to get mad at him. He's just so happy!

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

The pups had a couple friends over! Oakley was awesome and not anxious. He was so happy amd kept running up to me to show me his friends. Casey is in love with my friend's wirehaired pointing griffon. She followed him everywhere. Oakley and finn took turns with his chuckit ball. I lost Bob last month and my friend lost her 15 year old golden Dakota this week so it was nice for us and our dogs to get together.






























Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Sounds like so much fun! I love it when dogs meet for the first time and they are smitten! That happened to me once when I took Maxi to our local dog park and this woman came with her Great Pyrenees. Maxi did the same thing Casey did. Followed him everywhere! ❤🐾❤🐾


----------



## FurdogDad

I'm sorry to hear about your friend's loss of Dakota but I'm glad you had a nice outing and it looks like all the pups had fun.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Sounds like so much fun! I love it when dogs meet for the first time and they are smitten! That happened to me once when I took Maxi to our local dog park and this woman came with her Great Pyrenees. Maxi did the same thing Casey did. Followed him everywhere! [emoji3590][emoji252][emoji3590][emoji252]


Its so funny to see casey like this. She met him once before, they both growled and ever since then they both have been smitten! She has never been like this


FurdogDad said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your friend's loss of Dakota but I'm glad you had a nice outing and it looks like all the pups had fun.


It was much needed for all of us. We became friends at work cause of the issues Bob and Dakota went through and just because we both love goldens. The pups had a blast and we hope to do it again soon

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fun day for the dogs, great pictures. 
Sorry for your friend's loss of her Golden.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Fun day for the dogs, great pictures.
> Sorry for your friend's loss of her Golden.


Thank you, it was definitely a much needed day for us and the pups! 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Spent my day with these 2 outside! They were happy running around and enjoying the day. Oak played ball for hours and Casey chased any squirrel or bird that she saw. She also chased Oak around the yard. She still hates cold mornings and any sweater I put on her. I put Bob's sweatshirt on her today and after a bit she didn't seem to mind that one. 

I think Bob was sending me a sign this week. The Golden breeder we work with is doing a breeding next year that is going to be great. so I'm officially on a list for a golden puppy next year. Not sure when she is going to be bred but I'm excited and sad at the same time. I'm in no rush for this puppy but cant wait at the same time, I still cry almost everyday about Bob and he was the best and my best friend. But I know Bob is the reason this puppy is coming.



















































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of Oakley and Casey, she looks cute in the sweatshirt.
I can tell you all had a fun day. 

That's great to hear you're on a list for a puppy. 
You'll always miss Bob, he was such a special boy. 
I know Oakley and Casey miss him too.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures of Oakley and Casey, she looks cute in the sweatshirt.
> I can tell you all had a fun day.
> 
> That's great to hear you're on a list for a puppy.
> You'll always miss Bob, he was such a special boy.
> I know Oakley and Casey miss him too.


Thank you. Any day with them is always a much needed great day! I definitely miss Bob. I knew he would let me know when it's okay to get a puppy and when the breeder mentioned this litter I knew that he was telling me it's okay. I can't wait but I can so whenever this puppy comes home I'll definitely be ready for him. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bob will be watching over you and the pup and Oakley and Casey will be great big brother and sister.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Went to the river trail with these two. They were happy to run. And even though it's December, Oakley decided he was going in the river! He was so happy running in and out of the water, he couldn't contain how excited he was! Casey was happy to run around but wanted no part of the water and was not happy to have Oak chasing her while he was wet.






























Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

The pups around the tree with their pajamas on. Casey was not thrilled to wear her pajamas. Oak is so easy going with whatever is going on. Trying to get into Christmas but it's hard without Bob. He was always into taking pictures. These two definitely aren't as happy at first but didn't mind after a bit












































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Love that you included one of Bob at end…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Love that you included one of Bob at end…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He loved having his Christmas picture taken. Miss him so much. I can't imagine not including his photo. That is one of my favorites of his 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The pictures are great, especially the one of Bob. 
He'll always be with you in spirit.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The pictures are great, especially the one of Bob.
> He'll always be with you in spirit.


Thank you! I love that one of Bob from last year. He was such a ham and loved all the attention. I know they say the first few holidays without him would be tough but I honestly never knew how tough without him.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

We got a small amount of snow today. Oak couldn't contain his excitement. He had a blast running around and rolling in the snow! Casey was outside for maybe 5 minutes and has probably decided that she going back out till spring!



















































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Casey girl I completely understand........I don't like the snow or cold either. 

Oak looks like he had a blast!

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Casey girl I completely understand........I don't like the snow or cold either.
> 
> Oak looks like he had a blast!
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!


She is currently sleeping under a blanket lol. Oak had so much fun, he couldn't contain his excitement! 

Merry Christmas to you! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> She is currently sleeping under a blanket lol. Oak had so much fun, he couldn't contain his excitement!
> 
> Merry Christmas to you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Thank you!


Ask Casey if I can come join her? Although I shouldn't complain, it's sunny and 61 here. We're going to be in the low to mid 70s the next several days. Wish it would stay like this through Spring.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Ask Casey if I can come join her? Although I shouldn't complain, it's sunny and 61 here. We're going to be in the low to mid 70s the next several days. Wish it would stay like this through Spring.


Haha she is normally not a sharer but I did just catch her and oak sharing her bed! So she might share with you!









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

Ha, ha, ha, that look on Casey's face says it all.


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> Ha, ha, ha, that look on Casey's face says it all.


 haha I don't know what she is more mad about wearing a sweater or that it's cold and snowing! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

lexie_bushey said:


> haha I don't know what she is more mad about wearing a sweater or that it's cold and snowing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I had to laugh at this too! Definitely Casey’s face, but also Oakley romping in the background! 😁🐾🐾😁


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> I had to laugh at this too! Definitely Casey’s face, but also Oakley romping in the background! [emoji16][emoji252][emoji252][emoji16]


Haha they are definitely opposites when it comes to winter! Oakley would be out there all day if I will let him and Casey will pee on the deck so she can be back inside as quick as she can! [emoji1787]

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

Merry Christmas! The looks on each of their faces captures their personalities perfectly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

jennretz said:


> Merry Christmas! The looks on each of their faces captures their personalities perfectly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Merry Christmas to you and your crew!









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Casey turns 7 today! I can't believe she is 7. She definitely my dog with an attitude and sometimes I feel like she is judging people. Casey is such a different dog as she gets older. She is 100% offleash, gets along with every dog she meets. Her and Oakley are very bonded now, they are constantly chasing each other. I unfortunately had to work all day so we will be celebrating this weekend, I'll take her to a couple of stores and let her pick out toys.












































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

YAY! A very Happy Birthday to you, Casey! Looks like both you and Oakley are sporting new bandannas. Very snazzy! it’s awesome that you and Oakley are so bonded now and are having so much fun together. Love all the pics! ❤🐾❤🐾❤


----------



## FurdogDad

Happy Birthday Casey!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 7th Birthday to Casey. 

I remember when you introduced her, she was such a cute little girl. 
Casey is her own spirit, that's what makes her so very special.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> YAY! A very Happy Birthday to you, Casey! Looks like both you and Oakley are sporting new bandannas. Very snazzy! it’s awesome that you and Oakley are so bonded now and are having so much fun together. Love all the pics!


Thank you! Casey isn't sure about her bandana. I put Bob's old one on Oak and he won't let me take it off him so i had to buy them some! I love the bond they have, they are never far apart from each other! 



FurdogDad said:


> Happy Birthday Casey!


Thank you! 



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy 7th Birthday to Casey.
> 
> I remember when you introduced her, she was such a cute little girl.
> Casey is her own spirit, that's what makes her so very special.


It's crazy how fast these 7 years went. She is such an amazing dog, I never thought she would be this good but she continues to prove me wrong. She is definitely her own spirit and that is something that will never change! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

Happy birthday to Casey, a day late! She seems like such a happy relaxed girl now thanks to all the work you put into helping her.


----------



## diane0905

Sweet girl! Happy birthday!


----------



## jennretz

Happy Birthday Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> Happy birthday to Casey, a day late! She seems like such a happy relaxed girl now thanks to all the work you put into helping her.


Thank you! I just want her to have the best the life. She is pretty special and I can't imagine not helping her be the dog I know she can be!


diane0905 said:


> Sweet girl! Happy birthday!


Thank you!


jennretz said:


> Happy Birthday Casey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!  

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

One of them is very Happy about the snow we are getting right now and the other one went outside saw the snow and peed on the deck. Not sure if you can tell which one is which lol


























































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## FurdogDad

That's a tough call, who likes it and who doesn't......


----------



## lexie_bushey

FurdogDad said:


> That's a tough call, who likes it and who doesn't......


Haha Casey tries so hard to like snow but she is one very unhappy puppy and let's me know by peeing on the deck! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I think Casey is trying to tell you she'd like to spend the winter months in the South. However, I saw the other day where some of the Southern States got snow...... 

Many years ago I had a Cocker girl that didn't like to go out when it rained, she would get under the eve of the house where it was dry to go potty.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I think Casey is trying to tell you she'd like to spend the winter months in the South. However, I saw the other day where some of the Southern States got snow......
> 
> Many years ago I had a Cocker girl that didn't like to go out when it rained, she would get under the eve of the house where it was dry to go potty.


Haha she could definitely be saying that. She is originally from Alabama. She is currently hiding under blankets right now near the heater. I asked if she wanted to go out and she wouldn't even look at me 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> Haha she could definitely be saying that. She is originally from Alabama. She is currently hiding under blankets right now near the heater. I asked if she wanted to go out and she wouldn't even look at me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


That explains it all, Miss Casey is a Southern Bell, bless her heart!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Sometimes you just need a walk in the field with the pups












































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Looks like a great outing. 
Must be warmer since Casey isn't wearing a coat or sweater.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Looks like a great outing.
> Must be warmer since Casey isn't wearing a coat or sweater.


It was so nice to go out and walk around, they had a blast! That was our one warm day. I think it was close to 40°F. It's back to being cold. It was so cold the other morning, Casey actually didn't mind wearing her sweater! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

We are getting winter storm Bobby right now! I laughed and cried a little when the weatherman said the storm was named Bobby. Bob loved the snow and I had hoped we would of had one more snow storm with him. So this feels like we got that one more snow storm with it being named Bobby. 
Oak is loving it! We have a foot of snow already if not a little more. He is jumping through the snow. And we are supposed to get snow throughout the day so there will be a lot more for him to run through!
Casey is so mad that the ground was white when she went out. She was outside her two minutes. It took me carrying her off the deck to get her to pee and she ran back inside as quick as she could back to her bed. Oak is currently pouting until I take him back out!


























































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

That is definitely a lot of snow! That pic of Casey in her bed. The look on her face says it all: “Mom, this is where I belong!”. And Oakley, I love the pics of him bounding through the snow! He’s in his element for sure!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That sure is a lot of snow, I know Bob is watching from above and enjoying it with Oakley.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> That is definitely a lot of snow! That pic of Casey in her bed. The look on her face says it all: “Mom, this is where I belong!”. And Oakley, I love the pics of him bounding through the snow! He’s in his element for sure!


That picture was when I asked her if she wanted to go outside. She now has her blanket so she is not moving! Oak is so mad that i made him come in. He keeps running back to the door but his paws are red so he needs to warm up first before we go back out.


CAROLINA MOM said:


> That sure is a lot of snow, I know Bob is watching from above and enjoying it with Oakley.


I've honestly been struggling the past few days missing Bob. I keep saying how much I need him. So for this storm to be named Bobby, did give me that little sign that he is here. Oak is loving the snow and it doesn't seem to be stopping anytime soon. He can't wait to go back out! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Measuring the snow. It's at least one golden high and still falling! We are almost at 3 ft of snow. Oak isn't sure what to do with all of it but it's fun to jump into!
















Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## FurdogDad

We got snow too......1 inch!! That's just crazy...those are awesome photos.


----------



## lexie_bushey

FurdogDad said:


> We got snow too......1 inch!! That's just crazy...those are awesome photos.


Final totals are close to 3ft of snow! Oakley has never had a snow storm like this, he is so happy and mad every time I make him come in. I'm so happy he loves it. Casey on the other hand has refused to leave her bed and won't come out till spring 






























Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ontariodogsitter

Pretty funny, I recognize the look on Casey's face, my husband looks like that when he comes in after using the snow blower to give us a path to walk on.
The Goldens must come in with a built in love for snow


----------



## lexie_bushey

Ontariodogsitter said:


> Pretty funny, I recognize the look on Casey's face, my husband looks like that when he comes in after using the snow blower to give us a path to walk on.
> The Goldens must come in with a built in love for snow
> View attachment 889164


That's my Oakley who is my crazy golden that loves snow! Casey is my hound mix who hides in her dog bed with a blanket hating that it's not summer! And Oakley has knocked her into the snow a few times which makes her mad 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Some updated pictures of the pups. We have been having some nice weather so the pups have been happy running outside. It is muddy from all the snow melting which makes a very Happy Oakley! Today Oakley went to the groomer. It was tough going and only bringing oak, it was one of Bob's favorite places to go. I was also worried because this is the first time he would be without Casey since Bob passed. The groomer said Oak was the dog of the day and was her easiest to groom! While oak was at the groomer, Casey went to runnings and picked out which toys she wanted. Their new bandanas also came in!


























































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

These two are definitely keeping me busy. I think they took notes from Bob, today was my day off and we ended up at my work this morning. Oakley has a bilateral ear infection and Casey has an anal gland infection. Thankfully both are easily treated. Both of them have gained weight so it's time to cut back on treats and increase exercise. Hoping the weather continues to get warmer so we can be outside, Casey and Oakley both love running the field or the pasture. I love getting pictures of these two having fun. And of course a picture if my angel boy Bob, not a day goes by that I don't miss him



















































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

lexie_bushey said:


> These two are definitely keeping me busy. I think they took notes from Bob, today was my day off and we ended up at my work this morning. Oakley has a bilateral ear infection and Casey has an anal gland infection. Thankfully both are easily treated. Both of them have gained weight so it's time to cut back on treats and increase exercise. Hoping the weather continues to get warmer so we can be outside, Casey and Oakley both love running the field or the pasture. I love getting pictures of these two having fun. And of course a picture if my angel boy Bob, not a day goes by that I don't miss him
> View attachment 890402
> View attachment 890403
> View attachment 890405
> View attachment 890406
> View attachment 890407
> View attachment 890408
> View attachment 890410
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Bob is most definitely smiling down at you from above. I’ve always loved his smile. Hope Oakley and Casey get better quick. They’re in good hands with you ❤🐾🐾🐾🐾❤


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Bob is most definitely smiling down at you from above. I’ve always loved his smile. Hope Oakley and Casey get better quick. They’re in good hands with you


I definitely still talk to him like he is here. He definitely sends me signs that he is still here. I will never stop missing him. Days are a little easier but it's also not. Casey and Oakley definitely keep me on my toes. I'm glad it isn't serious and they should be back to normal in a few days. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Nice weather means we get to spend the days outside! We definitely enjoyed it. Oak was chasing his ball and next thing I know Casey wanted to play too. She is the dog that does her own thing and will occasionally play with Oakley. But today she wanted to play ball and Oak wasn't sure if he wanted to share. It was a great day and now we prepare for snow and rain tomorrow.



















































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

What wonderful and goofy pictures! I love how Oakley tilts his head with his tongue hanging out! 😁🤣


----------



## FurdogDad

Wendy427 said:


> What wonderful and goofy pictures! I love how Oakley tilts his head with his tongue hanging out! 😁🤣


Yeah, that was my favorite too...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fun day for Oakley and Casey, the pictures are great!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> What wonderful and goofy pictures! I love how Oakley tilts his head with his tongue hanging out!





FurdogDad said:


> Yeah, that was my favorite too...


His head tilt gets me every time! Anytime I talk to him; he gives me that face and keeps tilting his head and I can't help but smile and laugh.


CAROLINA MOM said:


> Fun day for Oakley and Casey, the pictures are great!


Such a fun day wish it wasn't going to rain/snow tomorrow so we could be back out. They love being out we start our morning walking the field then playing ball. I have kongs made for our rainy day. They need something to keep busy especially with the workers coming back tomorrow to continue on the kitchen remodel 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> His head tilt gets me every time! Anytime I talk to him; he gives me that face and keeps tilting his head and I can't help but smile and laugh. Such a fun day wish it wasn't going to rain/snow tomorrow so we could be back out. They love being out we start our morning walking the field then playing ball. I have kongs made for our rainy day. They need something to keep busy especially with the workers coming back tomorrow to continue on the kitchen remodel
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I know the feeling, rainy days are a challenge for my girl, I have kongs ready, do some training, play some brain games with her. 

We have a storm coming up the E Coast tomorrow that will hit my area. The St. Patty's Day Fest was canceled due to the weather. It's been two years since it had been held due to the pandemic and lots of people were really looking forward to it.


----------



## diane0905

lexie_bushey said:


> His head tilt gets me every time! Anytime I talk to him; he gives me that face and keeps tilting his head and I can't help but smile and laugh. Such a fun day wish it wasn't going to rain/snow tomorrow so we could be back out. They love being out we start our morning walking the field then playing ball. I have kongs made for our rainy day. They need something to keep busy especially with the workers coming back tomorrow to continue on the kitchen remodel
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Great photos. They are the sweetest! Weather days are tough anyway and I know it's extra challenging with a remodel.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I know the feeling, rainy days are a challenge for my girl, I have kongs ready, do some training, play some brain games with her.
> 
> We have a storm coming up the E Coast tomorrow that will hit my area. The St. Patty's Day Fest was canceled due to the weather. It's been two years since it had been held due to the pandemic and lots of people were really looking forward to it.





diane0905 said:


> Great photos. They are the sweetest! Weather days are tough anyway and I know it's extra challenging with a remodel.


We did get out to a store this morning for some training and they did great! Anything to tire them out. We are now hiding out in our basement with their kongs and oak isn't to sure about it yet. We will do some place work later and probably throw a toy for oak. Good thing about our basement is there is plenty of room for Casey to curl up on the couch and can play a little fetch for oak!
















Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Went to the river trail with the pups. They were so happy to go for a run and oak was even happier to go swimming! Casey isn't ready to go in the water but Oakley made sure to get her wet. When then came home and raced around the yard and are now sound asleep.


























































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful fun day!


----------



## diane0905

Looks like so much fun! I know they enjoy being able to run free.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Beautiful fun day!


It was such a nice day. We definitely enjoyed it! Of course it's going to rain tomorrow and I have to work so we tried to make sure today was well spent!


diane0905 said:


> Looks like so much fun! I know they enjoy being able to run free.


They definitely enjoy running! We have 14 acres at home for them to run but i think they enjoy getting out and running other places too. They get so excited. Definitely planning different hikes to go on this year, I think they will enjoy it.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Love days where I can spend the day with them! The pups spent the day running around the field, chasing each other and Oakley played with his tree tugger! 
Casey's allergies are worse and I had to switch her off cytopoint and on to cyclosporine which so far has helped. She did not like the 5 day course of prednisone to switch her over. Thankfully she doesn't seem to itchy but we will find out once we are outside more.
Oakley is still my crazy goofball. He will run for hours. Casey and I will be tired but he keeps going. He will play ball or with his tree tugger until I make him come inside.

































































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sounds like a great day for you and the pups. 
The tree tugger looks fantastic, I've been looking at some new options for my girlie. I think she would love this. 

Sorry to hear about Casey's allergies, hope she'll be doing better soon.


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sounds like a great day for you and the pups.
> The tree tugger looks fantastic, I've been looking at some new options for my girlie. I think she would love this.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Casey's allergies, hope she'll be doing better soon.


The tree tugger Is awesome! Oak spends 15-20mins at a time playing with it and is exhausted. He has made me worry when he has the ball, decides to chase Casey and he forgets it is attached to the tree. He loves his chuckit ball but this is something he can do on his own.
Poor Casey, she is so itchy and the weather isn't even that bad yet. Her food allergies are under control but outdoor allergies are all ready affecting her. I'm hopeful this medication will work there isn't really anything else for her to go on if it doesn't. She is also on Claritin and benadryl daily too


Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Any day off I have I try to plan to take the pups somewhere especially if we have decent weather. Today we did start the day out at work, poor Casey has another uti. Hopefully a week of antibiotics will clear it up. Afterwards we went to a new hiking spot and they loved it! They had a blast running around. Oakley even found a river then mud which made this place even better! Oak did end up needing a bath when he got home and his barkbox came with a bunny bathrobe that he was not amused with!

































































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to hear Casey has a UTI, hope she's feeling better. 
Looks like the Casey and Oakley had a great time at the new hiking spot. 

The picture of Oakley with his Bunny robe on is priceless, the look on his face says it all...


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sorry to hear Casey has a UTI, hope she's feeling better.
> Looks like the Casey and Oakley had a great time at the new hiking spot.
> 
> The picture of Oakley with his Bunny robe on is priceless, the look on his face says it all...


This is her second one ever and her first one was back in November. She has never had this issue. I don't know why she is now. She is so miserable. Thankfully the hike perked her up! 
Oakley had a blast, he was running everywhere! He had us laughing with that bathrobe. He wasn't amused with the bath since he worked so hard to play in the mud! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Today wouldn't be my day off if I didn't spend it at work with one of the pups. Oakley started vomiting at 2am this morning and continued every 45 minutes. I'm so grateful I work for a great vet I can show up with my dog and we can get him feeling better right away. We took an xray and It didn't show anything of concern. We gave him a shot of cerenia to help with his nausea and I brought him home. Hopefully he won't need any other meds and will just have an off day today and that's it. Casey was very mad that she had to stay home but while oak is napping I'm sitting outside watching her run around.























Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Awww I hope Oakley feels better! 💕🐾🐾💕


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Awww I hope Oakley feels better!


Thank you! I hate seeing him like this. This is the first time he has been sick like this and hopefully it's the last for a long time! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Oak was back at work with me today. He was lethargic and still not eating. We did quick blood test and confirmed he has pancreatitis. Hopefully adding in other meds will make boy feel better. When we came home he did perk up a little so here's hoping he eats tonight









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

I can't believe i started this thread 7 years ago! Happy Gotcha Day Casey! 7 years ago this girl came in to my life. She was a 15 week old puppy that had already been in two homes had and no manners, food aggression, was leash reactive and would run off if she wasn't on a leash. Today she is 100% offleash, is interested in meeting other dogs! She tested my training skills but has turned into a great dog and I'm lucky her previous owners didn't know the dog she could be.



















































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Today was spent by going to a couple stores then spending the day outside! I bought kennels for my jeep so the pups are safe while I'm driving. It's definitely a learning experience for them but they are realizing going in them they get to go somewhere! Casey decided i didnt need to buy two they fit in one just fine! It was such a great day I hate seeing it end!


























































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

What awesome pics! Definitely a fun day for you all!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Belated Gotcha Day to Casey, great pictures.

Hope Oak is feeling better now. 

Too funny about Casey and Oak in the same kennel, those are great too.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> What awesome pics! Definitely a fun day for you all!


It was such a fun day! We are going to look at a new daycare on Friday for both of them. The best part Is my friend owns it so they get to check it out before it officially opens! 



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Happy Belated Gotcha Day to Casey, great pictures.
> 
> Hope Oak is feeling better now.
> 
> Too funny about Casey and Oak in the same kennel, those are great too.


Oak is feeling better. He doesn't do well when he is sick. It was a tough first few days. He finishes his medications tomorrow and we can start adding back in his normal food.

Casey and Oakley have great bond now. They do things apart but are together a lot now. Laying together a lot more and even playing more. So when I bought the kennels she decided that she could share one with oak. She keeps trying to be in his which is so funny since she always wanted her own space! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Oakley is back at work with me today. He started vomiting again yesterday and he refused food which is definitely not him. He was lethargic. I'm so grateful he can come to work with me when he isn't feeling good. We rechecked xrays and no blockage. Started back up on meds, bland diet and sent out another allergy panel. I just want my poor boy to feel like himself again









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Oh no, dear Oakley! It’s wonderful he can come to work with you. You’re the best mom 💕🐾🐾💕. Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## jennretz

Feel better Oakley!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Oh no, dear Oakley! It’s wonderful he can come to work with you. You’re the best mom [emoji177][emoji252][emoji252][emoji177]. Hope he feels better soon!


I love that he can go with me! Perks of working at a vet. He was so good in his kennel watching me or napping. He has perked up a bit so I'm hoping it continues!


jennretz said:


> Feel better Oakley!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is definitely having a rough time with his Pancreatitis. It's not like him to refuse food. He did perk up tonight and ate some gi food and rice for me so I'm hoping it continues.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great you're able to take him to work with you so you can keep an eye on him while he recuperates. 

Feel better soon Oakley!


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great you're able to take him to work with you so you can keep an eye on him while he recuperates.
> 
> Feel better soon Oakley!


 Perks of working at a vet lol. He is a different pup today! He ate his prescription food no problem today. He wanted to play ball and is even showing interest in toys again! Hoping it continues. He goes to the groomer and to check out my friend's new daycare tomorrow so I'm glad he is starting to act like his old self









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Glad to hear Oakley is feeling better, he looks great.


----------



## jennretz

Very glad he is feeling better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

So proud of these two! We went to my friend's house who is opening up her own kennel. The pups ran around with 8 other dogs. Casey loved the 2 German short-haired pointers that were there! Oak started off nervous but he knows a few of my friend's dogs and became comfortable, and was happy running around! They have both have come such a long way! Casey would of never been trusted offleash with so many dogs. Oakley was always so anxious. It's so great to see how far they have come and that we can do stuff like this!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Here are the pictures cause it didn't post with the previous post





































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

That's great. I bet they crashed when they got home.


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> That's great. I bet they crashed when they got home.


They definitely did!
















Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, looks like a very fun day.


----------



## lexie_bushey

We finished our weekend with a pond trip! The pups were so excited to go! Even Casey was in the water! It was the best way to end our weekend!



















































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Was able to spend the day outside with these two! Oak and I played ball for most of the day. He took a break to chase a bunny with Casey that is living under the ramp. It was a nice day even though it was windy.


























































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

The pups had another day spent outside. It was close to 80°F today so we brought out the pup pool! It was even warm enough for Casey to go in. The pups are exhausted and are sound asleep


























































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Fun time and happy pics of the pups!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fun day for the pups, great pictures.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Spent the day outside with the pups! They love running around and exploring the property! These two are always off getting into some kind of trouble. I have been doing some training with Oakley, we are working on hold with his bumper, he is doing really well but will let me know when he is done and will roll on his back to hold it. Oakley and I will be starting training classes in June which I'm excited about, it will be fun to have some one on one time with him again. Poor Casey is having more allergy issues. Her mouth was so red and inflamed just from her being outside so she had to get a steroid injection to have a reset which seemed to help. She loves being outside and laying on the deck so hopefully she can have some relief for awhile.

































































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

The pups went to my friend's kennel today! They had a blast. Casey was making friends with every dog there. Oak wasn't sure at first but once we went for a trail walk he opened up and was racing with the other dogs. They had so much fun I can't wait to send them back!


























































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

What an awesome day!!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> What an awesome day!!


It was so much fun! I hated to see it end! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Casey had to get a couple of shots this morning and Oakley has been a great little brother and has been laying with his sister. Casey is tired and a little out of it after her vaccines. We are hoping for no reactions. She is on prednisone right now for inflammation in her mouth so we are hoping that will help with any reaction. She is laying on the deck right now while Oakley is chasing his ball but he does jump on the deck to check on her then keeps on playing.






























Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Awww, I hope Casey feels better soon. Your pictures are precious, especially the second one where Oakley‘s paw is next to Casey on her bed, and he’s looking up at you 🥰🐾🐾🐾🐾🥰


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope Casey is feeling better today, love seeing Oakley taking care of her.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Need to brag about my boy today! We went to our first training class together. Before he went to a facility for daycare/training and I had lessons but it wasn't the same as learning along with him. Oak did great! He was confident and everything we were asked he did like it was nothing. Oakley drools especially when he is anxious and there was drool in sight. He was a little anxious when the trainer took his leash but then walked with her in heel no problem. Here are pictures from today and with the trainer. He is home and tired, laying there with his eyes barely open. Next week Casey is coming and ill be learning the best way to work with them together!





































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great job Oakley!


----------



## FurdogDad

Good boy Oakley!


----------



## lexie_bushey

I was able to leave work early today so of course we went to the pond on this warm day. Oak is crazy went it comes to retrieving the bumper! He is even jumping off the shore into the water! Casey will go into the water but will only really swim if we catch a fish and throw it back into the water then she will swim for hours.


























































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## diane0905

Too funny! I think Logan would be quite motivated by a fish. 😅


----------



## lexie_bushey

diane0905 said:


> Too funny! I think Logan would be quite motivated by a fish. [emoji28]


It's so funny to watch her. She will never catch the fish but will swim around and search for it long after it's been in the water. And then there is oak who is so happy with his bumper [emoji1787]

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

lexie_bushey said:


> It's so funny to watch her. She will never catch the fish but will swim around and search for it long after it's been in the water. And then there is oak who is so happy with his bumper [emoji1787]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk



Casey girl is too funny......


----------



## lexie_bushey

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Casey girl is too funny......


She Is definitely somethin. She is always up to something lately! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Some updated pictures of the pups! They have been doing great! We go on hikes at least once a week. They have been going to my friend's kennel and having a blast! Oakley is such a good boy I lucked out with him! Casey has been the troublemaker lately. I was leaving work the other day and I got a phone call from UPS saying that they have my dog. This little stinker jumped into the back of the truck when Noone was looking. She now has a Fi tracking collar so I can know where she is at all times. The dogs are never left unattended outside and it happened so quick but we are all now on alert every time a delivery Truck comes up the driveway now after Casey has become such a social butterfly with everyone who comes over.












































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

Who knew Casey's career goals included working for UPS? Great pics of your beauties.


----------



## FurdogDad

cwag said:


> Who knew Casey's career goals included working for UPS? Great pics of your beauties.


I guess that's what brown can do for you.......


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> Who knew Casey's career goals included working for UPS? Great pics of your beauties.





FurdogDad said:


> I guess that's what brown can do for you.......


She is having a hard time choosing between Amazon and UPS, she seems to like both trucks but has only left with UPS. I told her she needed a job but didn't think she would find one so quickly [emoji1787]

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## FurdogDad

Amazon would be a good choice for a joyride as well....easy returns......


----------



## lexie_bushey

FurdogDad said:


> Amazon would be a good choice for a joyride as well....easy returns......


Haha don't give her any ideas [emoji1787]

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Such a great day for a hike! I met up with my friend who runs a kennel and she brought some of her dogs and client dogs. We had six dogs running on this secluded trail! Oakley has become great friends with an 8 month old chocolate lab named Waylon! Casey was happy to run along any dog today until we brought them to the pond then she hung back to stay dry. After our hike we went and met my friends 9 week old lab puppy, Casey again was so thrilled, Oakley was a little unsure about sharing the attention.


























































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## diane0905

Great photos! It looks like they were having so much fun!


----------



## lexie_bushey

diane0905 said:


> Great photos! It looks like they were having so much fun!


It was a lot of fun! I have 2 very tired pups. I never thought these 2 would be comfortable being around a lot dogs. In the past Casey used to be dog aggressive now she is even happy to be around a puppy. Oakley is still a work in progress, he isn't as anxious as he used to be and for him to be running and wanting to play is huge. My friend is also his trainer so it's great when we get together so she help when I'm not sure on something 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

The pups weekly photos. I seem to catch them sitting or laying next to each other. We have gone to the river trail for them to run and swim. Casey came to training with me and Oak, she was the best dog there! She walked in heel offleash so nicely. Oakley is still a bit of a work in progress he likes to run ahead. But they both had fun and I'm learning how to better handle them together.
We did have a scare with Casey. She was uncomfortable, couldn't lay down for long, heavy breathing and limping. We did bloodwork and xrays. Her bloodwork is perfect but her xrays showed her heart is a little bigger than it should be. But thankfully it's nothing to worry about right now. She doesn't have a murmur and her heart value on bloodwork is perfect so we are just going to keep an eye on it. She gets yearly bloodwork anyways so now we may just add in xrays yearly as well. And she is back to normal racing around with Oakley!

































































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## diane0905

They have the best lives. I’m sorry about Casey, but I’m glad she’s doing better.


----------



## lexie_bushey

diane0905 said:


> They have the best lives. I’m sorry about Casey, but I’m glad she’s doing better.


Thank you! I try to make sure they have a great life. I love just being with them. Hikes are definitely their favorite. Casey's news was a bit of a shock but I'll do whatever she needs. We will keep an eye on it especially since she is part boxer so heart disease is high but she doesn't need any restrictions yet which I'm so happy about. I just want her to enjoy life with her brother! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Casey and Oakley had a play date with my friend's 11 month old lab Dolly! They had a blast chasing each other in and out of the river. It was great to see them act with a puppy especially Oakley. He is anxious around other dogs so to see him engaging in play made me so happy. I'm on a list for a puppy next year which makes me excited and nervous because him and Casey are my main priority but seeing them with other dogs is making me feel like getting a puppy will be a good decision.



















































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

I am officially on vacation for the week. Of course my days will be spent with the pups! Today we just spent the day at the house, they ran around the hay field now that it's cut. I'm hoping to get them on a couple hikes this week and I found out there is a dog beach now that far from us. I honestly took time off to be with them so I'm hoping the heat won't be to bad even if we are going to be in a heat wave so we can do everything I have planned.



















































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Sounds like a really fun week you have planned! You’re going to have a couple of really happy dogs there!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Sounds like a really fun week you have planned! You’re going to have a couple of really happy dogs there!


That's the plan! I honestly just want to be with them not sure if we will make it to the beach but they will be swimming either way. Oak and I just got back from a ride. We just bought a UTV and he really loves running along side of it! Thankfully he learned at the daycare he went to how to safely run along side one with distance between him and the vehicle. Casey will gladly just watch her brother from the deck lol









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## diane0905

lexie_bushey said:


> I am officially on vacation for the week. Of course my days will be spent with the pups! Today we just spent the day at the house, they ran around the hay field now that it's cut. I'm hoping to get them on a couple hikes this week and I found out there is a dog beach now that far from us. I honestly took time off to be with them so I'm hoping the heat won't be to bad even if we are going to be in a heat wave so we can do everything I have planned.
> View attachment 894644
> View attachment 894645
> View attachment 894646
> View attachment 894647
> View attachment 894648
> View attachment 894649
> View attachment 894650
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


They look very happy about it! I hope it isn’t too hot.


----------



## lexie_bushey

diane0905 said:


> They look very happy about it! I hope it isn’t too hot.


It was great being with them today and not having to worry about work! Unfortunately it looks like we will be in a heat wave this week so the dog beach might not happen because I don't want them in their crates for long in the car but the pond we go to is down the street which is good so we will definitely be there! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

That UTV is awesome! What fun for Oakley! Any chance of getting a video of him?


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> That UTV is awesome! What fun for Oakley! Any chance of getting a video of him?











Lexie Bushey on Instagram


Lexie Bushey shared a post on Instagram: "". Follow their account to see 1373 posts.




www.instagram.com





Hopefully this link works
This was him earlier in our hay field 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Almost made it my whole vacation without having to bring a dog to work till this morning. Oakley woke up this morning not able to turn his head or look at me without turning his whole body towards me. My poor boy has a neck injury. I'm unsure what he did. I know I'm lucky I can just bring him into work. He is on carprofen for 10 days, he had first laser treatment today and will probably do another treatment tomorrow. I need to keep quiet at least for a few days and if he goes for a walk no collar so I have to get him a harness.


----------



## Wendy427

Oh no! Poor Oakley! That really is a strange injury. Hope he gets some relief soon ❤


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Oh no! Poor Oakley! That really is a strange injury. Hope he gets some relief soon ❤


I wish I knew what he did. I'm noticing a little difference now he is moving his head more. Trying to not have him overdue it but he is such an active boy that keeping him calm is hard. I'm going to bring him in tomorrow to use the laser on him again so hopefully he will heal faster. I don't know how long he will be okay with not playing ball.


----------



## diane0905

I’m sorry that happened to Oakley. I hope he heals up quickly.


----------



## lexie_bushey

diane0905 said:


> I’m sorry that happened to Oakley. I hope he heals up quickly.


He was a little better tonight. He definitely can't handle doing nothing so I did some place work with him to help tire his brain. I bought him a harness and he was so confused by it when he went for a short walk. He will have another laser treatment and if we feel he is doing okay I might try a short hike. He likes training but it doesn't tire him out as much as he needs. He also seemed mad that I wouldn't throw his ball tonight no matter how many times he threw it in my way.


----------



## diane0905

lexie_bushey said:


> He was a little better tonight. He definitely can't handle doing nothing so I did some place work with him to help tire his brain. I bought him a harness and he was so confused by it when he went for a short walk. He will have another laser treatment and if we feel he is doing okay I might try a short hike. He likes training but it doesn't tire him out as much as he needs. He also seemed mad that I wouldn't throw his ball tonight no matter how many times he threw it in my way.
> View attachment 894867
> 
> View attachment 894866


I’m sorry. It’s hard when they don’t understand. My last Golden hurt his back one time and it is difficult to get them to be more leisurely.


----------



## lexie_bushey

diane0905 said:


> I’m sorry. It’s hard when they don’t understand. My last Golden hurt his back one time and it is difficult to get them to be more leisurely.


He definitely is worse when it's time for his carprofen. Once that kicks in, he is ready to run. He had his laser treatment this morning and acted like nothing is wrong when he went to great everyone but he won't comfortably lay on his left side yet. The only plus of the heat wave is its to hot to be outside so he is a little more forced to be quiet


----------



## lexie_bushey

It's crazy to me but somehow my puppy grew up! Oakley is 4 years old today! He is such a goofball, he keeps me laughing. His confidence is showing more and more and I couldn't be happier to see him be comfortable around new dogs or going new places. He runs constantly and is still so happy to tease Casey any chance he gets. I just wish my boy would stop growing up! Happy Birthday Oakley!
View attachment 895308
View attachment 895309







View attachment 895310


Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

How can he be 4????
Happy birthday sweet Oakley!


----------



## Wendy427

4 already?! Oakley, you don’t look a day over six months! Here’s to a super Happy Birthday!


----------



## lexie_bushey

cwag said:


> How can he be 4????
> Happy birthday sweet Oakley!





Wendy427 said:


> 4 already?! Oakley, you don’t look a day over six months! Here’s to a super Happy Birthday!


Thank you both! It's crazy how quick these 4 years went! Also not sure why his other pictures didn't post but here he is in his new bow tie my friend got him and his party hat! And I couldn't leave Casey out even though she wished I did























Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## FurdogDad

Happy Birthday Oakley!


----------



## lexie_bushey

FurdogDad said:


> Happy Birthday Oakley!


Thank you! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sankari

Happy birthday Oakley! You look amazing in that bow tie! 🤩


----------



## lexie_bushey

Casey and Oakley had a play date today! My friend is moving so I offered to watch her 3yr old golden Finn. I took the dogs to pick up Finn then we met my other friend with her 1yr old lab Dolly at the river trail! It was so much fun watching the 4 of them running around together in and out of the river. Oakley and Dolly kept chasing each other. It was such a great day, I hated to see it end. I have two very tired pups right now!

































































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## diane0905

Happy belated birthday to Oakley! What a cutie! 

That looks like a really fun play date. I’m glad they had so much fun!!


----------



## lexie_bushey

diane0905 said:


> Happy belated birthday to Oakley! What a cutie!
> 
> That looks like a really fun play date. I’m glad they had so much fun!!


Thank you! Today was so much fun, I love seeing Oak so comfortable around other dogs, he normally starts off a little anxious but not today. He was so happy to be running around with them. Casey does her own thing but I think she still had fun! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

My dogs are so lucky I work for a vet lol. Today was my day off and I was there twice. Casey needed her cytopoint and a steroid shot for her allergies. The gums in her mouth were red and inflamed. So hopefully the steroid calms everything down. And not to long ago, Oakley took off running into the woods and swamp and cut his hind on something so off to work a second time. Thankfully no stitches but antibiotics and spray. It definitely could of been worse. These two are keeping me on my toes today. Hopefully after today they are set for awhile.
















Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

They are definitely keeping you on your toes! Is that swamp water I see on Oakley? 😁. Good to hear that the cut wasn’t too bad.


----------



## diane0905

They are lucky! My husband golfs with and is friends with our vet, so that’s nice and helpful.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> They are definitely keeping you on your toes! Is that swamp water I see on Oakley? . Good to hear that the cut wasn’t too bad.


Of course that's swamp water! He was so proud of himself. I'm so glad the cut wasn't to bad, I am not looking forward to his first bandage or stitches. He doesn't sit still. I did cut a sock to put over the cut so he doesn't lick at it.


diane0905 said:


> They are lucky! My husband golfs with and is friends with our vet, so that’s nice and helpful.


I'm so grateful for my boss/vet, he doesn't mind taking care of my crazy dogs. He even came in on father's day last year when Bob needed emergency surgery. I'm so glad oak should heal no problem and hopefully we can get Casey's allergies under control. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Today was tough day. A year ago today I said goodbye to Bob. He is reason I work in vet med, he was my rock, my best friend. We also grew up together. I miss his Bobby-Bear smile.
Casey and Oakley are definitely trying to cheer me up. Oak is bringing me his ball to show me how great it is. Casey is pestering her brother and trying to steal his ball. I'm lucky I have these two but I'm missing my boy.





































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

Aww, I love seeing that smiling sweet face of Bob. I can't believe he's been gone a year. Hugs to you Oakley and Casey.


----------



## lexie_bushey

The pups have been great since the last update. They run our field every day and cause trouble any chance they get. Casey is climbing anything she can whether it is a tree or the wood pile. Oakley needs to be playing ball all the time. The past few weeks were hard with it being Bob's birthday and then a year without him. I was struggling. If I didn't have Casey and Oak, I don't know how I would of made it through those days. And of course some updated pictures of them!

































































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Was thinking of you the other day. The pictures are great! Casey is really an explorer, isn’t she! And Oakley is very ball-focused 😁. It’s so wonderful that you’re all in each others lives ❤🐾🐾❤ Glad to see you back 🥰


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Was thinking of you the other day. The pictures are great! Casey is really an explorer, isn’t she! And Oakley is very ball-focused . It’s so wonderful that you’re all in each others lives  Glad to see you back


She really is that is the main reason she has the fi collar because of her exploring . Oakley is ball crazy only for the chuckit glow ball. He will not play with any other ball. I've started keeping extra ones for when he occasionally loses the ball in the hay field. He is so funny if I throw a regular ball he runs to it and sees it is not the glow ball and will walk away 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Oakley had his yearly check-up and besides some waxy ears, he is healthy! He is a lean 73 lbs! He is doing great and I'm so happy. He's my goofball. Of course he was able to run around the vets office before it opened which he enjoys getting all the attention from my coworkers. Since he's been home he's been playing ball. I'm so used to Casey and Bob being tired after their vaccines but not Oakley!






























Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Oakley is such a sweetheart! So glad his vet appointment went great 👍😀


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Oakley is such a sweetheart! So glad his vet appointment went great


Me too! I'm relieved it's over. I know he is healthy but it is nice to hear that he is. And because he was a good boy, we spent the day outside playing ball which is his favorite! He has now crashed in his dog bed
















Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Today was all about the dogs! We went to my friend's kennel and did some training! Today we really worked on place. Casey is not a fan and will grunt the whole time to let you know she isn't happy. Oakley decided staying in place isn't bad and took a nap. It was great to see them in one place while other dogs are being worked around them. They also had some fun by running along with the atv and also some playing with the other dogs. I have 2 dogs that are mentally and physically tired. I seriously can't wait for another day like this!

































































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Some updated pictures of the pups! We have been spending a lot of time outside, oak has loved playing ball and Casey climbing trees. We have also been spending a lot time at the river which oak loves but hates when he wears his bunny bathrobe lol. I was also having a few really tough days missing Bob so I decided to finally get his paw print tattooed on my arm. I love how it came out and I had the design from his Bob's tag put in the bottom part of his paw print.

































































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Absolutely love all your pictures! Bob’s tattoo came out beautifully ❤🐾❤


----------



## Sankari

Oak and Casey look fantastic! And the tattoo of your Bob's paw print it so beautiful too 😊


----------



## FurdogDad

I enjoyed all the photos of the pups and I always love seeing Bob's smiling face. The tattoo looks great as well.


----------



## lexie_bushey

Casey and Oakley had their Christmas pictures taken! Last year I had a hard time doing their pictures, Bob was always the center of attention and went with whatever I had planned for them. I always miss Bob but it seems to be even more right now. I also took Casey and Oak to see Santa. Oak was terrified of him and would only be in the picture if I was too. Casey liked Santa, she did pull on his beard like the troublemaker she is!












































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## FurdogDad

They looked great in front of the tree....I especially enjoyed the head tilts.


----------



## lexie_bushey

FurdogDad said:


> They looked great in front of the tree....I especially enjoyed the head tilts.


Thank you! Oak is always doing his head tilt when I talk to him. Casey has now joined in when I ask her questions like if she wants a treat lol

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## diane0905

Awww. These are so sweet. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## lexie_bushey

diane0905 said:


> Awww. These are so sweet. Merry Christmas!!


Thank you! Merry Christmas to you and Logan! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexie_bushey

Merry Christmas everyone! Casey and Oak are enjoying their new toys and chews! They didn't enjoy the matching sweaters that my grandmother bought us [emoji1787]. I love these goofs more than anything!






























Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy427

Awww Merry Christmas to you all 😀❤🎄🐾🐾🎄🐾🐾🎄❤

Love your matching outfits! Or are they PJs? 😄🥰

Oakley is doing the typical kid thing of sticking his tongue out at the camera! 😂 🥰


----------



## lexie_bushey

Wendy427 said:


> Awww Merry Christmas to you all [emoji3][emoji3590][emoji319][emoji252][emoji252][emoji319][emoji252][emoji252][emoji319][emoji3590]
> 
> Love your matching outfits! Or are they PJs? [emoji1][emoji3059]
> 
> Oakley is doing the typical kid thing of sticking his tongue out at the camera! [emoji23] [emoji3059]


Merry Christmas to you! 
Haha we now have matching pajamas! I love that Oak is sticking his tongue out. These two are always making me laugh! And of course Casey was mad that she had to participate! 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## brianne

Love your pictures. They both look like mischief on 4 paws!


----------



## lexie_bushey

Casey is 8 years old today! She was spoiled with her new bed and benebone! She also got her treats that work with her allergies. I can't believe she's already 8. She's the dog with the attitude and does whatever she is thinking. She loves chasing her brother and running the field. I can't believe my girl is already 8


























































Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## FurdogDad

Happy Birthday Casey!!


----------



## Wendy427

Happy Birthday Casey!! ❤🐾🐾❤


----------

